# Rating Megathread



## NoHabloIngles (Aug 14, 2018)

If you don't want to make a thread just to get a rate on yourself, post here!
You'll get advice and a current rating on your face.


----------



## Unwanted (Aug 14, 2018)

Post yours first bro


----------



## NoHabloIngles (Aug 14, 2018)

Unwanted said:


> Post yours first bro


Nhaa man you first


----------



## Unwanted (Aug 14, 2018)

NoHabloIngles said:


> Nhaa man you first



I'll post after I finish looksmaxxing


----------



## VST (Aug 14, 2018)

ngl we need a ratings megathread for more accurate looksmaxx advice.


----------



## xxxtentac10n (Aug 14, 2018)

rate me boys, obviously not perfect but still good irl i'd say


----------



## Deleted member 44 (Aug 14, 2018)

d0n't wanna d0x myself. You can still tie me into my incels.me account.

And even then, IT probably knows that almost everyone here is also an incels.me user so even an alt isn't a good idea.


----------



## ethnicel (Aug 14, 2018)

post your first boyo.


----------



## StoicSperg (Aug 14, 2018)

xxxtentac10n said:


> rate me boys, obviously not perfect but still good irl i'd say


How old are you? You don't even look old enough to buy a pack of cigarettes. If you're high school age like you look, you are still gonna grow. You should be mewing even though your lower third looks OK.


----------



## raywilliam639 (Aug 14, 2018)

Please rate


----------



## L A C U N A (Aug 14, 2018)

so many ethnicks


----------



## Nibba (Aug 14, 2018)

Mods sticky this @Weed @knajjd etc ngl


----------



## swissincel (Aug 15, 2018)

xxxtentac10n said:


> rate me boys, obviously not perfect but still good irl i'd say



you look young as fuck tbh. Judging from the girl in the back you are though. 
Just gymcel (since you look scrawny) and keep heightmaxxing


Intel.Imperitive said:


> I'll go first lol whatever. Im 6' 1", and 165lbs. I get girls everynow and again, so I know I'm not a "truecel" (NOT SAYING IM A CHAD). But, I like the idea of building myself and looksmaxing. I guess Im a curry cell. I'm gymcelling atm maybe bleachmaxing cause appearently brown skin like mine is bad.
> 
> I'm 17 so I guess I have time to Salary-maxx if Im a 3/10 ???



the suit is saving you from being a tech support pajeet
but you still write like one, so work on that


----------



## Afrikancel (Aug 15, 2018)

L A C U N A said:


> so many deathnicks


Ftfy


----------



## Nibba (Aug 15, 2018)

Afrikancel said:


> Ftfy





L A C U N A said:


> so many attention whores


ftf both of you


----------



## WelcumToTheRealWorld (Aug 15, 2018)

raywilliam639 said:


> Please rate




Tilt your head upwards in pictures. You have a small lower third, bowing your head just makes it look smaller.


Intel.Imperitive said:


> I'll go first lol whatever. Im 6' 1", and 165lbs. I get girls everynow and again, so I know I'm not a "truecel" (NOT SAYING IM A CHAD). But, I like the idea of building myself and looksmaxing. I guess Im a curry cell. I'm gymcelling atm maybe bleachmaxing cause appearently brown skin like mine is bad.
> 
> I'm 17 so I guess I have time to Salary-maxx if Im a 3/10 ???


Oof damn you look good.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Aug 15, 2018)

WelcumToTheRealWorld said:


> Tilt your head upwards in pictures. You have a small lower third, bowing your head just makes it look smaller.
> 
> Oof damn you look good.



Thanks bro, what would you say out of 10? 

What do you think I could do to improve?
Yeah


swissincel said:


> you look young as fuck tbh. Judging from the girl in the back you are though.
> Just gymcel (since you look scrawny) and keep heightmaxxing
> 
> 
> ...



Yh cool, what would say out of 10?


----------



## Awoo (Aug 15, 2018)

so hard to rate ethnics.


----------



## ethnicel (Aug 15, 2018)

L A C U N A said:


> so many ethnicks


Kek deathnick overflow, I always wonder whenever you see a rating thread, deathnicks are the ones who first post their pic. LMAO.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Aug 15, 2018)

ethnicel said:


> Kek deathnick overflow, I always wonder whenever you see a rating thread, deathnicks are the ones who first post their pic. LMAO.



What is a deathnick?


----------



## ethnicel (Aug 15, 2018)

Awoo said:


> so hard to rate ethnics.


Yea ethnic scales should be separated from the general population, unless they are like 8+/10 model tier ethnics.


----------



## L A C U N A (Aug 15, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> What is a deathnick?



Do you live in India dude?


----------



## ethnicel (Aug 15, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> What is a deathnick?


It never began for deathnicks. 

http://incels.me 

They are waiting for you boyo, join and embrace the inceldom.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Aug 15, 2018)

L A C U N A said:


> Do you live in India dude?



I live in London, England. Grew up in Toronto Canada, I've had girls here literally scream when they hear my American accent ?

I know im a "currycel" but im not like stereotypical Indian you know?


----------



## raywilliam639 (Aug 15, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> I live in London, England. Grew up in Toronto Canada, I've had girls here literally scream when they hear my American accent ?
> 
> I know im a "currycel" but im not like stereotypical Indian you know?


My South _Asian brother you Indian? I'm Bengali born and raised in the UK, London too, I heard it's the total opposite over in the States/Canada when they hear the British accent. Oh and trust me i don't blame you for looking into bleachmaxing us South Asians are obsessed with fair skin._


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Aug 15, 2018)

raywilliam639 said:


> My South _Asian brother you Indian? I'm Bengali born and raised in the UK, London too, I heard it's the total opposite over in the States/Canada when they hear the British accent. Oh and trust me i don't blame you for looking into bleachmaxing us South Asians can't get enough of achieving fair skin._



Well, My dads side of the family is British white, my mums side is Indian though. From the punjab area idk I dont have too much contact with family. Yeah it kinda is the same, girls like a british accent across the Atlantic. Just make it a nice British accent, some some Birmingham accent bullshit init. You want a slightly posh accent mate.


----------



## StoicSperg (Aug 15, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> I live in London, England. Grew up in Toronto Canada



Holy shit that fucking sucks. Arguably the two most hypergamous, feminist, liberal, shitty cities in the entire world.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Aug 16, 2018)

StormlitAqua said:


> Holy shit that fucking sucks. Arguably the two most hypergamous, feminist, liberal, shitty cities in the entire world.



Actually, curries dont face as much discrimination in Toronto. Its very diverse and Canada as a whole is very diverse. In London its a bit more present.


----------



## StoicSperg (Aug 16, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Actually, curries dont face as much discrimination in Toronto. Its very diverse


Well yes, 'diverse' is a code word for "anti-white". Shouldn't shock you.

I wasn't referring to race anyway, that doesn't hurt you. I was referring to being a man in these cities. The women there are the most hypergamous, feminist, and slutty, and legit only date the top 10-20%.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Aug 16, 2018)

StormlitAqua said:


> Well yes, 'diverse' is a code word for "anti-white". Shouldn't shock you.
> 
> I wasn't referring to race anyway, that doesn't hurt you. I was referring to being a man in these cities. The women there are the most hypergamous, feminist, and slutty, and legit only date the top 10-20%.



Ahhhh I see, idk maybe I can looksmax and be something they desire ?. At least I'm 6'1". I didnt think before how important height was, and how it really is the #1 characteristic women look for, except maybe face. So, I dont know maybe I can ascend and shit


----------



## Anguish (Aug 16, 2018)

xxxtentac10n said:


> rate me boys, obviously not perfect but still good irl i'd say





Intel.Imperitive said:


> I'll go first lol whatever. Im 6' 1", and 165lbs. I get girls everynow and again, so I know I'm not a "truecel" (NOT SAYING IM A CHAD). But, I like the idea of building myself and looksmaxing. I guess Im a curry cell. I'm gymcelling atm maybe bleachmaxing cause appearently brown skin like mine is bad.
> 
> I'm 17 so I guess I have time to Salary-maxx if Im a 3/10 ???





raywilliam639 said:


> Please rate



Literally chads lmao just try a bit harder you cucks.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Aug 16, 2018)

Anguish said:


> Literally chads lmao just try a get harder you cucks.



C'mon chads?? ??? 

Thats pushing it, I'm half curry ffs ???


----------



## Anguish (Aug 16, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> C'mon chads?? ???
> 
> Thats pushing it, I'm half curry ffs ???


mogs me


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Aug 16, 2018)

Anguish said:


> mogs me



Why dont you show us what you look like so we can tell you how to improve? Its all about looksmaxing init?


----------



## BlackpilledTruecel (Aug 16, 2018)

so many fakecels here


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Aug 16, 2018)

BlackpilledTruecel said:


> so many fakecels here



How are we fakecels?


----------



## Deleted member 110 (Aug 16, 2018)

R8 my manlet body :


----------



## StoicSperg (Aug 16, 2018)

Anguish said:


> mogs me


Better looking than me = Chad

13k-tier IQ



Nogger said:


> R8 my manlet body :



Those hips and hourglass figure JFL


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Aug 16, 2018)

Idk I think my image isnt attaching


Intel.Imperitive said:


> Idk I think my image isnt attaching


----------



## Nibba (Aug 16, 2018)

Nogger said:


> R8 my manlet body :



I-is this shopped?

Please tell me it's shopped...


----------



## Michael B. Jordan (Aug 16, 2018)

BlackpilledTruecel said:


> so many fakecels here


This isn't a incel site


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Aug 16, 2018)

Nibba said:


> I-is this shopped?
> 
> Please tell me it's shopped...



His hips let him down so bad. No amount of cutting or roids will make his hips smaller because its the pelvis bone. The only way would be by surgery


----------



## Nibba (Aug 16, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> His hips let him down so bad. No amount of cutting or roids will make his hips smaller because its the pelvis bone. The only way would be by surgery


Bro the sad thing is they don't have surgery for this iirc


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Aug 16, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Bro the sad thing is they don't have surgery for this iirc


 
Oh wow thats fucked, I once heard that they can file the bone down. Maybe Im wrong though. Tbh, i would fuck with surgery unless something was seriously holding me back or completely deformed. Or I had lots of money ?


----------



## Nibba (Aug 16, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Oh wow thats fucked, I once heard that they can file the bone down. Maybe Im wrong though. Tbh, i would fuck with surgery unless something was seriously holding me back or completely deformed. Or I had lots of money ?


Jesus it's times like these where I thank God for my frame and height


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Aug 16, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Jesus it's times like these where I thank God for my frame and height



Same here, whats you height/shoulder width/waist width?


----------



## Nibba (Aug 16, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Same here, whats you height/shoulder width/waist width?


6'3
21.5" no pump
11.5-12" waist


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Aug 16, 2018)

Almost Statsmatched.

6' 1"/21.5" shoulder/12"


----------



## lastchancel (Aug 16, 2018)

Nogger said:


> R8 my manlet body :



big birthing hips, looks like you just had triplets


----------



## ethnicel (Aug 17, 2018)

Nogger said:


> R8 my manlet body :



Wow you've got some nice curve there boyo, wide hip, thin waist, looks pretty sexy to me, would shag if you just implant a pair of breasts.


----------



## raywilliam639 (Aug 17, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> C'mon chads?? ???
> 
> Thats pushing it, I'm half curry ffs ???


Was he calling me a Chad too? ???


----------



## x69 (Aug 17, 2018)

Nogger said:


> R8 my manlet body :



Your hormones are fucked up bro


----------



## Deleted member 110 (Aug 17, 2018)

x69 said:


> Your hormones are fucked up bro


True. Probably also the reason why I cannot grow a full beard.


----------



## fOreVER (Aug 17, 2018)

Truecels never post their pics as they know it is over for them


----------



## HorribleTeeth (Aug 17, 2018)

Let me have it


----------



## swissincel (Aug 17, 2018)

HorribleTeeth said:


> Let me have it



age?


----------



## HorribleTeeth (Aug 17, 2018)

swissincel said:


> age?


35


----------



## swissincel (Aug 17, 2018)

HorribleTeeth said:


> 35



oldcel as fuck
but u shouldve money to looksmax I guess


----------



## xxxtentac10n (Aug 17, 2018)

Anguish said:


> Literally chads lmao just try a bit harder you cucks.


Chad is really pushing it, I am kinda hot but not Chad-like




HorribleTeeth said:


> Let me have it





Try using contacts, get ripped and shave everything for a badass vin diesel style




Nogger said:


> R8 my manlet body :




Skip leg day and you can probably diminish your T-Rex mode


----------



## UBER (Aug 17, 2018)

xxxtentac10n said:


> rate me boys, obviously not perfect but still good irl i'd say


How talle?


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Aug 17, 2018)

HorribleTeeth said:


> Let me have it




Are you a virgin?

4/10 on the 1-10 scale. My honest opinion. Maybe 4.5/10 with some basic improvments.


----------



## HorribleTeeth (Aug 17, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Are you a virgin?
> 
> 4/10 on the 1-10 scale. My honest opinion. Maybe 4.5/10 with some basic improvments.



Do you mean this on the PSL scale ?

Also I'm not a virgin. Had 2 women since last year. Before this I just went with sex workers.


----------



## x69 (Aug 17, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Are you a virgin?
> 
> 4/10 on the 1-10 scale. My honest opinion. Maybe 4.5/10 with some basic improvments.


He is PSL 2.
- Bad maxilla
- Real bad eye support
- Bad face fat distribution
- Bad cheekbones
- Balding
- No muscles whatsoever

+1. He is alive.
+1. Thick eyebrows. Darker eyebrows would be nicer

Also really bad photos. Camera distortion is easily seen.


----------



## UBER (Aug 17, 2018)

Nogger said:


> R8 my manlet body :



Rip


----------



## HorribleTeeth (Aug 17, 2018)

x69 said:


> He is PSL 2.
> - Bad maxilla
> - Real bad eye support
> - Bad face fat distribution
> ...



Thank you for being honest.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Aug 17, 2018)

HorribleTeeth said:


> Thank you for being honest.



I'd moneymaxx if I were you. Who knows, maybe reincarnation or someshit is right and you can be a Chad in the next life. 

Yh a PSL rating of 2.5ish seems right. 

Its not completely over, just find a woman, any women dont be picky. Then just try to keep her long term so you have 24/7 access to sex I guess. Idk thats what I'd do. I'm 17 idk how it works for old people.


----------



## HorribleTeeth (Aug 17, 2018)

Better photos


----------



## Deleted member 6 (Aug 17, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Mods sticky this @Weed @knajjd etc ngl


 Alright I did it, since this is actually used as a megathread


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Aug 17, 2018)

This is my current body. How can I improve? 

Im 17, 6'1, 21.5" shoulder width, 12" waist. 

Have done 1 cycle of steroids, Im skinny now I know, but I was tiny before. Gained 5-6kgs Lean body mass lost 2-3% body fat.


----------



## x69 (Aug 17, 2018)

HorribleTeeth said:


> Better photos



That's much better photos. I would rate you PSL 3 instead of 2 now. You really need to do some gymcelling. Don't listen to the people who say it's cope


Intel.Imperitive said:


> This is my current body. How can I improve?
> 
> Im 17, 6'1, 21.5" shoulder width, 12" waist.
> 
> Have done 1 cycle of steroids, Im skinny now I know, but I was tiny before. Gained 5-6kgs Lean body mass lost 2-3% body fat.



Impressive for your height at 17. Good shoulder-width ratio but you should lose some fat.
Also a really bad pose


----------



## HorribleTeeth (Aug 17, 2018)

x69 said:


> That's much better photos. I would rate you PSL 3 instead of 2 now. You really need to do some gymcelling. Don't listen to the people who say it's cope



I do go to the gym but my main aim atm is to lose body fat as opposed to gain muscle. Due to my shitty genetics I would just put on fat if my weight increased, making my face look worse. In terms of my looks I want to make my face look best as opposed to my physique. I take BCAA and whey protein though so I can keep as much of my muscle mass as I possibly can as I lose body fat, due to my muscle mass being obviously low I don't want to lose any more. I am considering bulking up once I reach a low body fat percentage. I am currently 173.3 lbs and 17.9% bf, and 6' 3".


----------



## x69 (Aug 17, 2018)

HorribleTeeth said:


> I do go to the gym but my main aim atm is to lose body fat as opposed to gain muscle. Due to my shitty genetics I would just put on fat if my weight increased, making my face look worse. In terms of my looks I want to make my face look best as opposed to my physique. I take BCAA and whey protein though so I can keep as much of my muscle mass as I possibly can as I lose body fat, due to my muscle mass being obviously low I don't want to lose any more. I am considering bulking up once I reach a low body fat percentage. I am currently 173.3 lbs and 17.9% bf, and 6' 3".


Why don't you just take steroids that have limited side-effects. You're already balding and at a age where T-levels start declining.


----------



## StoicSperg (Aug 17, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> This is my current body. How can I improve?
> 
> Im 17, 6'1, 21.5" shoulder width, 12" waist.
> 
> Have done 1 cycle of steroids, Im skinny now I know, but I was tiny before. Gained 5-6kgs Lean body mass lost 2-3% body fat.



Zero reason you shouldn't be slaying.


----------



## HorribleTeeth (Aug 17, 2018)

x69 said:


> Why don't you just take steroids that have limited side-effects. You're already balding and at a age where T-levels start declining.



Because I don't want to have a heart attack, go mad, and have my genitals shrink (my dick is small enough as it is).


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Aug 17, 2018)

x69 said:


> That's much better photos. I would rate you PSL 3 instead of 2 now. You really need to do some gymcelling. Don't listen to the people who say it's cope
> 
> Impressive for your height at 17. Good shoulder-width ratio but you should lose some fat.
> Also a really bad pose



Allow the pose I was on Testosterone and feeling weird ?


HorribleTeeth said:


> Because I don't want to have a heart attack, go mad, and have my genitals shrink (my dick is small enough as it is).



Bro, what good is a dick anyways of its not going in a female. Besides, you're dick doesnt shrink, you're balls hypothetically do. Girls dont really care, I dont think there is even a general scale of big balls to small balls. For your balls to even shrink you need to take a lot lf steroids for a long time. And HCG can easily counter any testical shrinking. Go on a cycle of Test - 500mg/week for 12-14 weeks, with a 50-75mg/day anadrol for the first 4-6 weeks. Follow that by 40mg Nolvadex for 4 weeks, and that starts 2.5 weeks after your last test injection. Your heart will barely be affected, that only happens to a minuet few who dont know what they're doing. Also, you seem kimda high-inhib. Steroids will make you more confident, your 35, more than old enough to take them. Im 17 ffs. Get a better body, get more girls man trust. As you age, girls, or should I say women, care about body more I'd think. Try a cycle bro, seriously. If your in the UK i can email you 2 legit sources of Steroids amd ancillaries.


----------



## jefferson (Aug 17, 2018)

HorribleTeeth said:


> Because I don't want to have a heart attack, go mad, and have my genitals shrink (my dick is small enough as it is).



If I had a dollar every time I heard this. Steroids WILL NOT shrink your dick ffs. It's your testicles that temporarily shrink and the reason for that is your body self regulates hormones and when it realizes you already have way too many androgenic anabolic compounds in your body it shuts down your natural production.


----------



## x69 (Aug 17, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> As you age, girls, or should I say women, care about body more I'd think. Try a cycle bro, seriously.



As you age? Girls love a good body no matter what. Had some girls act nice to me once they knew I had a six-pack even though I am a bit ugly. Girls seek status and nothing gives a girl more status than a boyfriend. Now add the muscle factor to that and she has increases status x 10. Gymcel isn't cope


----------



## Awoo (Aug 17, 2018)

honest opinions boys

Currently halfway through looks-maxing

Lost 1 stone aiming to lose another by this time next year. Put on some muscle too.

Straightened my teeth, they were crooked as fuck.

Currently fixing my bite.

Got a sun tan

Planning to get chin surgery, maybe hairline lowered because my upper 3rd is 1/10

nose could do with reshaping too (too broad)

Only problem is i'm broke so taking lot of time.

--------------------------------


----------



## jefferson (Aug 17, 2018)

Awoo said:


> honest opinions boys
> 
> Currently halfway through looks-maxing
> 
> ...


Looking good, I'm not really good at rating though. Only thing is your face seems to look a bit feminine, especially around the eye and mouth area.


----------



## StoicSperg (Aug 17, 2018)

Awoo said:


> honest opinions boys
> 
> Currently halfway through looks-maxing
> 
> ...


Do you have a pre-looksmax pic? You look _decent_.


----------



## Awoo (Aug 17, 2018)

Got this one of when I started running, some fucker was there taking pictures and caught me just as I got steam trained by some foid.

Still not too fast over long distances but I can at least beat old people and overweight people now


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Aug 17, 2018)

x69 said:


> As you age? Girls love a good body no matter what. Had some girls act nice to me once they knew I had a six-pack even though I am a bit ugly. Girls seek status and nothing gives a girl more status than a boyfriend. Now add the muscle factor to that and she has increases status x 10. Gymcel isn't cope



Oh yeah definately not. Gymcel and roidcel are not cope. Its definately not, we fucking KNOW girls like a good body, gymcelling will raise your sexual market value or PSL or whatever. Maybe you will still get mogged by some slim dude with a 9/10 face, but you will IMPROVE you will do BETTER. Ugly + 6 pack & mucles > Ugly + fat/skinny.


----------



## Remerter (Aug 17, 2018)

That's me.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Aug 17, 2018)

Remerter said:


> That's me.
> View attachment 86


bro, there isnt anything about you I would say is SERIOUSLY deformed or instantly ugly. You do need a better hair cut? clean up ur eyebrows slightly maybe idk, maybe bot. Try to fashionmax, that top looks meeeehhhh. Also, im afraid you might have Negative Canthal tilt ?. Its not too bad though, I'd say ur 5/10 (I dont know what rating system im using, but u look average). Whats your height? If >6ft2 maybe a 6/10. Gymcel bro, maybe some steroids in there too.


----------



## Remerter (Aug 17, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> bro, there isnt anything about you I would say is SERIOUSLY deformed or instantly ugly. You do need a better hair cut? clean up ur eyebrows slightly maybe idk, maybe bot. Try to fashionmax, that top looks meeeehhhh. Also, im afraid you might have Negative Canthal tilt ?. Its not too bad though, I'd say ur 5/10 (I dont know what rating system im using, but u look average). Whats your height? If >6ft2 maybe a 6/10. Gymcel bro, maybe some steroids in there too.


Im 6ft , im planning to do some gymcelling too. I was overweight and lost some weight , most of my clothes are extremely large now , was chilling home with that one .


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Aug 17, 2018)

Remerter said:


> Im 6ft , im planning to do some gymcelling too. I was overweight and lost some weight , most of my clothes are extremely large now , was chilling home with that one .



Dont worry, you should be alright as long as your reasonable and dont expect a 9/10 stacey to come out of nowhere and approach you like Eliiot Rodgers ?


----------



## Weed (Aug 17, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> I'll go first lol whatever. Im 6' 1", and 165lbs. I get girls everynow and again, so I know I'm not a "truecel" (NOT SAYING IM A CHAD). But, I like the idea of building myself and looksmaxing. I guess Im a curry cell. I'm gymcelling atm maybe bleachmaxing cause appearently brown skin like mine is bad.
> 
> I'm 17 so I guess I have time to Salary-maxx if Im a 3/10 ???


Post unfrauded pic.


xxxtentac10n said:


> rate me boys, obviously not perfect but still good irl i'd say


5.5/10, I can't tell from that picture but it looks like you need a chin surgery.



raywilliam639 said:


> Please rate



Possibly rhinoplasty needed and I am assuming jaw implants too. 4.5/10



HorribleTeeth said:


> Better photos



Hard to tell with beard but looks like you have a good lower third, especially chin. Even as a bald guy you don't look bad, 4.5/10, if I was you I would get hair transplant ASAP




Awoo said:


> honest opinions boys
> 
> Currently halfway through looks-maxing
> 
> ...


High set eyebrows, rounded jaw and chin is a bit too short vertically, slightly long midface. Get a sliding genioplasty to get a vertical chin length or possibly jaw implants(if you posted side profile I would tell for sure). 5/10



Remerter said:


> That's me.
> View attachment 86



6.5/10 between upper tier normie and chadlite but leaning more towards chadlite, mirin' hair genes.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Aug 17, 2018)

Weed said:


> Post unfrauded pic.
> 
> 5.5/10, I can't tell from that picture but it looks like you need a chin surgery.
> 
> ...



What do you mean by "unfrauded pic", thats me in the picture...


----------



## Weed (Aug 17, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> What do you mean by "unfrauded pic", thats me in the picture...


Seems like you are heavily squinting, that angle is fucked. Post neutral pic


----------



## HorribleTeeth (Aug 17, 2018)

Weed said:


> Hard to tell with beard but looks like you have a good lower third, especially chin. Even as a bald guy you don't look bad, 4.5/10, if I was you I would get hair transplant ASAP



Can't afford 

Looking into wig/hairpiece/hair system options.


----------



## Weed (Aug 17, 2018)

HorribleTeeth said:


> Can't afford
> 
> Looking into wig/hairpiece/hair system options.


Wagecuck + ewhore and save up?


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Aug 17, 2018)

Weed said:


> Wagecuck + ewhore and save up?



There I have 3 pictures ?. One of my amature starting physique with some dumb pose (allow that). 

One of my face (Sorry if I still seem squinty, I have large eyes that kinda pop-out, eyelids have to cover them). 

I kinda got a full body pic so you guys can get a feel of my fashion/style sense. What do you guys think? Thats my everyday look. 

Lay it on me guys. If yoy feel 1/10, say so! All opinions respected uno


----------



## Weed (Aug 17, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> There I have 3 pictures ?. One of my amature starting physique with some dumb pose (allow that).
> 
> One of my face (Sorry if I still seem squinty, I have large eyes that kinda pop-out, eyelids have to cover them).
> 
> ...



Post side profile tbhtbh


----------



## Awoo (Aug 17, 2018)

Weed said:


> Post unfrauded pic.
> 
> High set eyebrows, rounded jaw and chin is a bit too short vertically, slightly long midface. Get a sliding genioplasty to get a vertical chin length or possibly jaw implants(if you posted side profile I would tell for sure). 5/10



Think I raised my brows a little for that picture, they aren't noticeably high tbh.

My chin is definitely too short. Full jaw surgery feels a little too extreme for me but I definitely want to get a chin implant. Do you think this would significantly improve my SMV or is it over tbh?


----------



## Weed (Aug 17, 2018)

Awoo said:


> Think I raised my brows a little for that picture, they aren't noticeably high tbh.
> 
> My chin is definitely too short. Full jaw surgery feels a little too extreme for me but I definitely want to get a chin implant. Do you think this would significantly improve my SMV or is it over tbh?


Post your side profile so I could truly diagnose tbhtbh


----------



## WelcumToTheRealWorld (Aug 17, 2018)

Remerter said:


> That's me.
> View attachment 86


Hot MED Slayer.


----------



## Awoo (Aug 17, 2018)

Weed said:


> Post your side profile so I could truly diagnose tbhtbh


----------



## Weed (Aug 17, 2018)

You need jaw surgery, not the chin implant surgery


----------



## Awoo (Aug 17, 2018)

Weed said:


> You need jaw surgery, not the chin implant surgery



yeh, I agree, never really looked at my side before properly.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Aug 17, 2018)

Post #100. I am the 100th posted on the first ever forum to surpass 100 posts. I am indeed the chad of all chads.


----------



## Alcatraz (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## Unwanted (Aug 17, 2018)

Alcatraz said:


> View attachment 89



Can't say much without the eye area tbh

You could get some more definition btw, I recommend fillers


----------



## HorribleTeeth (Aug 17, 2018)

Weed said:


> Wagecuck + ewhore and save up?



Lifelong NEET here. Never had a job apart from glass collecting when I was 17, back in 2000.


----------



## Anguish (Aug 17, 2018)

HorribleTeeth said:


> Let me have it



1/10
It's totally over for you, you're hopeless


Alcatraz said:


> View attachment 89


Chadlite


Intel.Imperitive said:


> There I have 3 pictures ?. One of my amature starting physique with some dumb pose (allow that).
> 
> One of my face (Sorry if I still seem squinty, I have large eyes that kinda pop-out, eyelids have to cover them).
> 
> ...



Chad


Remerter said:


> That's me.
> View attachment 86


Chadlite


----------



## HorribleTeeth (Aug 17, 2018)

Anguish said:


> 1/10
> It's totally over for you, you're hopeless



Lol. Somehow I'm not incel though so I guess miracles do happen.


----------



## Nibba (Aug 17, 2018)

Remerter said:


> That's me.
> View attachment 86


Great eyebrows and harmony.

Imo quite handsome psl 6-6.5


----------



## You local thot (Aug 17, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> This is my current body. How can I improve?
> 
> Im 17, 6'1, 21.5" shoulder width, 12" waist.
> 
> Have done 1 cycle of steroids, Im skinny now I know, but I was tiny before. Gained 5-6kgs Lean body mass lost 2-3% body fat.



What are your main issues? what is something negative people notice?


----------



## ethnicel (Aug 18, 2018)

HorribleTeeth said:


> Let me have it



Holy. fuck.


----------



## HorribleTeeth (Aug 18, 2018)

ethnicel said:


> Holy. fuck.



Would you like to rate ? The rating of 1/10 above beats my previous record of 1.5/10. Or are you going to be generous and give me a 2 ? It is the weekend after all.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Aug 18, 2018)

You local thot said:


> What are your main issues? what is something negative people notice?



Well, sometimes people say I have big eyes, and that my cheeks go inward. But I think the inward cheeks is a goodthing no? Other than that, I get called Skinny so im gymcelling. Acne face, but Im accutane-maxxing currently to improve that.


Anguish said:


> 1/10
> It's totally over for you, you're hopeless
> 
> Chadlite
> ...



Idk about chad, but maybe potential-chad if I get gymcel maxxed and jaw comes in a bit in the next couple years. But, I'm a curry, half-curry, and everyone says curries are doomed for life. If im potential-chad/chadlite, that makes me not doomed. So its not over before it began for currys ?.


----------



## x69 (Aug 18, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> I wouldnt say its over for you brah. Tbh, hope on more than just proviron. I recommend this.
> 
> Test Ethanate - 500mg/week (weeks 1-12)
> Anadrol - 50mg/day (weeks 1-4)
> ...


Don't have enough money brah. And my parents catch that shit quickly and you probably know ethnic culture..


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Aug 18, 2018)

Ehhhhh yeah I get you. What general area do you live in? City/country?


----------



## ethnicel (Aug 18, 2018)

HorribleTeeth said:


> Would you like to rate ? The rating of 1/10 above beats my previous record of 1.5/10. Or are you going to be generous and give me a 2 ? It is the weekend after all.



Assuming you took that picture purposefully bad and in a weirdest way, I am giving you a 2. I am also assuming you look better in real life.


----------



## HorribleTeeth (Aug 18, 2018)

ethnicel said:


> Assuming you took that picture purposefully bad and in a weirdest way, I am giving you a 2. I am also assuming you look better in real life.



I wanted to give an idea of the worst I could look. Needless to say I NEVER leave the house looking as bad as that. The pictures of me with the hat on (I nearly always wear a hat to go out) give an idea of what the general public see. Also I never wear glasses even though my eyesight has gone to shit. Having sensitive eyes would make it difficult to wear contacts but I may do this if things get any worse. Either that or try to find a pair of glasses that actually suit me.

I like to think that I at least look passable when out in public.


----------



## Awoo (Aug 18, 2018)

HorribleTeeth said:


> I wanted to give an idea of the worst I could look. Needless to say I NEVER leave the house looking as bad as that. The pictures of me with the hat on (I nearly always wear a hat to go out) give an idea of what the general public see. Also I never wear glasses even though my eyesight has gone to shit. Having sensitive eyes would make it difficult to wear contacts but I may do this if things get any worse. Either that or try to find a pair of glasses that actually suit me.
> 
> I like to think that I at least look passable when out in public.



tbh man second pic you look pretty good.

Never be chad or anything like that but if you gymcel hard you could look masculine asf.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Aug 18, 2018)

Anguish said:


> 7/10 you could get a gf



Idk about 7/10. I was thinkig more 5.5-6/10. I just want to be completely honest. He does have potential to ascend at least.


----------



## StoicSperg (Aug 18, 2018)

x69 said:


> Be the most honest you can get..





Anguish said:


> 7/10 you could get a gf





Intel.Imperitive said:


> Idk about 7/10. I was thinkig more 5.5-6/10. I just want to be completely honest. He does have potential to ascend at least.


JFL @ 7. Even 5.5 might be much. I'm thinking 4.5. He's gonna need some work on his neck and chin, it's got no definition. There's tons of skin/fat preventing it; look at the 2nd-to-last pic. He's only 5'9", which will hurt some (not terrible, but some). Hair looks nappy and thin, but that may just be the picture quuality. The hairline looks sketch as well, and the length of the hair is hiding it. The rest of his features are fairly average.

That said, anyone who is under 18/19ish isn't even done growing and their rating can fluctuate by a reasonable bit. OP should be mewing and thinmaxxing.


----------



## x69 (Aug 18, 2018)

StormlitAqua said:


> JFL @ 7. Even 5.5 might be much. I'm thinking 4.5. He's gonna need some work on his neck and chin, it's got no definition. There's tons of skin/fat preventing it; look at the 2nd-to-last pic. He's only 5'9", which will hurt some (not terrible, but some). Hair looks nappy and thin, but that may just be the picture quuality. The hairline looks sketch as well, and the length of the hair is hiding it.



Neck is fixable and chin is just a matter of time. My hair is really thick and I have this hairline since I was born.


Anguish said:


> 7/10 you could get a gf


7/10 is Chad-lite/Chad tier. I'm low-tier Normie looks at best


Intel.Imperitive said:


> Idk about 7/10. I was thinkig more 5.5-6/10. I just want to be completely honest. He does have potential to ascend at least.


I had many chances to ascend. Bein high-inhib made me lag behind


----------



## ethnicel (Aug 18, 2018)

Okay fuck it, this is me, rate me, be brutal and also tell me what is there I can do. These are all my recent pic (the last one is from 2 years ago), 37 yr old fucking oldcel ethnic.




<---------------------------------------------------------------------------- All the other stats are in my signature.






Angle frauding:





Side profile:





I am gymceling for 1 year, not regular, but no improvement.
Please rate in terms of x/10 and tell me how far I can go from x.

@Nibba @StormlitAqua @Afrikancel @Anguish @lastchancel @x69


----------



## Nibba (Aug 18, 2018)

x69 said:


> Be the most honest you can get.
> 
> - I'm not a framecel. Just looks that way because of poor body-posture.
> - I look like a 14 yo at 17.
> ...


Elliot reincarnation


ethnicel said:


> Okay fuck it, this is me, rate me, be brutal and also tell me what is there I can do. These are all my recent pic (the last one is from 2 years ago), 37 yr old fucking oldcel ethnic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Follow my lifting advice I gave you in your post asking about gymcelling.

Other than that you should be good since that should decrease body fat.

If you wanted, rhino to fix your nose (not even bad just optional)

Get an undercut for hair, colored contacts (BRIGHT green or blue)

Fashionmax (just dressy-casual things Chad would wear, GQ, /fa/'s sticky is a great resource)

Wear 4 inch lifts

Buy nice silver or leather bracelets (go cheap)

Follow my skincare guide in skin megathread.

You have decent forward growth and have a lot of potential, but you need to be prepared to gymcel for 1-2 years before you can get complacent (although I would not recommend ever getting complacent). Also stop smoking


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Aug 18, 2018)

ethnicel said:


> Okay fuck it, this is me, rate me, be brutal and also tell me what is there I can do. These are all my recent pic (the last one is from 2 years ago), 37 yr old fucking oldcel ethnic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In my honest opinion I'd say anywhere between 3.5-4/10. You do look kinda short. As to where you could go? You are 37 tbf, Im not gonna say you're completely doomed, but it is a bit late. I'd say maybe you could get to 4.5-5/10. If I were you, I'd find a woman, doesnt have to be amazing, and just lock her down the best you can. You'll be much happier like that. Im so sorry if I sound like im being narcisistic or whatever. Im 17 so what the fuck do I know anyways?


----------



## ethnicel (Aug 18, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Elliot reincarnation
> 
> Follow my lifting advice I gave you in your post asking about gymcelling.
> 
> ...



Thanks bro.

What is an undercut? I never did any kind of hairstyling tbh, so my knowledge is 0.
Is 4 inch lift going to be too noticeable? I was thinking about 1"~2", I guess 6' should be good enough.
I have eyebags and slight dark circles, not much visible because of my glasses.


----------



## HorribleTeeth (Aug 18, 2018)

ethnicel said:


> Okay fuck it, this is me, rate me, be brutal and also tell me what is there I can do. These are all my recent pic (the last one is from 2 years ago), 37 yr old fucking oldcel ethnic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To me you seem to have a young face for your age, which is good. You look better than me and you are 2 years older.


----------



## ethnicel (Aug 18, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> In my honest opinion I'd say anywhere between 3.5-4/10. You do look kinda short. As to where you could go? You are 37 tbf, Im not gonna say you're completely doomed, but it is a bit late. I'd say maybe you could get to 4.5-5/10. If I were you, I'd find a woman, doesnt have to be amazing, and just lock her down the best you can. You'll be much happier like that. Im so sorry if I sound like im being narcisistic or whatever. Im 17 so what the fuck do I know anyways?



Kek, you are 20 years younger than me. I have hypertension and diabetic as well, pure oldcel. Currently trying to be regular on gymceling but my body can't cope. It's not like I never tried, I used to be way fucking better looking before, but no women will date me. But did not realize I was going to be an incel. It's over for ethnics in the west.


----------



## Nibba (Aug 18, 2018)

ethnicel said:


> Thanks bro.
> 
> What is an undercut? I never did any kind of hairstyling tbh, so my knowledge is 0.
> Is 4 inch lift going to be too noticeable? I was thinking about 1"~2", I guess 6' should be good enough.
> I have eyebags and slight dark circles, not much visible because of my glasses.


An undercut is basically like medium on top, very short on sides. Would fit your head shape well and looks good with your hair type. Better yet, watch TheSalonGuy on YouTube. Has great hair videos and you can pick what you'd like from those

If you're an incel, what do you have to lose? Just go with 4 inches and if you don't like them buy 1-2 inches

Eyebags or dark circles can be treated with cold spoon applied on undereye area. I've posted about this a bit on other threads


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Aug 18, 2018)

ethnicel said:


> Kek, you are 20 years younger than me. I have hypertension and diabetic as well, pure oldcel. Currently trying to be regular on gymceling but my body can't cope. It's not like I never tried, I used to be way fucking better looking before, but no women will date me. But did not realize I was going to be an incel. It's over for ethnics in the west.



C'mon surely you've had at least one woman. How many have you approached?


----------



## ethnicel (Aug 18, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> C'mon surely you've had at least one woman. How many have you approached?


Yeah like some ONS and shit, but everyone branched out. It was a long time ago, during my 20s. I am sexless for 15 years. My hand is my wife now.


HorribleTeeth said:


> To me you seem to have a young face for your age, which is good. You look better than me and you are 2 years older.


Does not matter at the end, we are both incels.


----------



## Nibba (Aug 18, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> In my honest opinion I'd say anywhere between 3.5-4/10. You do look kinda short. As to where you could go? You are 37 tbf, Im not gonna say you're completely doomed, but it is a bit late. I'd say maybe you could get to 4.5-5/10. If I were you, I'd find a woman, doesnt have to be amazing, and just lock her down the best you can. You'll be much happier like that. Im so sorry if I sound like im being narcisistic or whatever. Im 17 so what the fuck do I know anyways?


He could be higher than that if he follows my advice


ethnicel said:


> Yeah like some ONS and shit, but everyone branched out. It was a long time ago, during my 20s. I am sexless for 15 years. My hand is my wife now.
> 
> Does not matter at the end, we are both incels.


If you've had sex before you can do it again. Follow my advice religiously. Don't quit boyo. Meet women at church and lock one down. It ain't over yet


----------



## ethnicel (Aug 18, 2018)

Nibba said:


> He could be higher than that if he follows my advice
> 
> If you've had sex before you can do it again. Follow my advice religiously. Don't quit boyo. Meet women at church and lock one down. It ain't over yet



Girls were way different 15 years ago boyo. No women in 20s will date me now. Now all the women around my age (whom I used to date) are landwhale, ugly (even bald) and married 2/3 times with 3 children. But yeah I like your posts, they are very useful. I will try my best to follow.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Aug 18, 2018)

Nibba said:


> He could be higher than that if he follows my advice
> 
> If you've had sex before you can do it again. Follow my advice religiously. Don't quit boyo. Meet women at church and lock one down. It ain't over yet



Yeah I agree with him. Even IF you only end up getting laid one more time; its worth it. Besides, what do you have to fucking lose? You said it yourself you have nothing now. I would think about steroids, most people your age get on TRT anyways. Steroids are usually the answer for everything. But you might want to hop on a fat burner first. Even if you Looksmax and get no women (which im sure wouldnt be the case), everyday people will start to treat you better. So you can benefit from that


ethnicel said:


> Girls were way different 15 years ago boyo. No women in 20s will date me now. Now all the women around my age (whom I used to date) are landwhale, ugly (even bald) and married 2/3 times with 3 children. But yeah I like your posts, they are very useful. I will try my best to follow.



Im going to be blunt, dont expect a 7/10 girl in her 20s mate. You're 37, and currently below average (which u can change). Go for a woman your age 33+ at least. Dont be that concerned for her looks tbh. If shes decent, and fuckable, give it a shot. You're at a dangerous place mate. 37 going into the 40s, women available after that often dont see the point of a man. Try to get a woman asap, dont wanna be lonely forever man.


----------



## HorribleTeeth (Aug 18, 2018)

ethnicel said:


> Yeah like some ONS and shit, but everyone branched out. It was a long time ago, during my 20s. I am sexless for 15 years. My hand is my wife now.
> 
> Does not matter at the end, we are both incels.



I'm not incel as of last year (although sleeping with nobody atm) and if I can do it so can you. I would recommend Bumble (this is better than Tinder imo as the women have to make the first move, which cuts down on timewasters).


----------



## ethnicel (Aug 18, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Im going to be blunt, dont expect a 7/10 girl in her 20s mate. You're 37, and currently below average (which u can change). Go for a woman your age 33+ at least. Dont be that concerned for her looks tbh. If shes decent, and fuckable, give it a shot. You're at a dangerous place mate. 37 going into the 40s, women available after that often dont see the point of a man. Try to get a woman asap, dont wanna be lonely forever man.



Are you crazy? 20 year old 7/10s? Beyond imagination. Most 30+ females are all trashy crackwhores, I think many of them even can get kids anymore. Classy 30+ women won't touch me. Guess I need to die alone.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Aug 18, 2018)

ethnicel said:


> Are you crazy? 20 year old 7/10s? Beyond imagination. Most 30+ females are all trashy crackwhores, I think many of them even can get kids anymore. Classy 30+ women won't touch me. Guess I need to die alone.



I feel like that too sometimes bro. I feel you.
M


ethnicel said:


> Are you crazy? 20 year old 7/10s? Beyond imagination. Most 30+ females are all trashy crackwhores, I think many of them even can get kids anymore. Classy 30+ women won't touch me. Guess I need to die alone.



Just start shooting shots. You have nothing else to lose. You're on this forum for a reason, to looksmax. Otherwise you're like those Blackpilled bums on Incels.me 

Redpill is the way to go.


----------



## ethnicel (Aug 18, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> I feel like that too sometimes bro. I feel you.
> M
> 
> 
> ...



Yea true, I go to redpill as well. But I feel like out of place everywhere, I think I am too old for this shit. 

Anyway, tried to get married before 30 if you want to have kids (or even better, before 26), because you are ethnic so you are going to face more fierce challenges in the western dating scene. Plan accordingly.

Otherwise you will end up like me. Look at me now, let's say if I get married in 38, and I will have a kid when I am 39. So when the my kid becomes 17, my age will be 39 + 17 = 58, I will be almost dead.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Aug 18, 2018)

Hmm


ethnicel said:


> Yea true, I go to redpill as well. But I feel like out of place everywhere, I think I am too old for this shit.
> 
> Anyway, tried to get married before 30 if you want to have kids (or even better, before 26), because you are ethnic so you are going to face more fierce challenges in the western dating scene. Plan accordingly.
> 
> Otherwise you will end up like me. Look at me now, let's say if I get married in 38, and I will have a kid when I am 39. So when the my kid becomes 17, my age will be 39 + 17 = 58, I will be almost dead.



Hmmm yeah I get you. I dont do too bad for an ethnic, so hopefully I think I'll be settled by then. But then again, thats what everyone thinks. And when looks matter so much, its really hard to find women of your not a 7/10 cause hypergamy and shit. Anyways, best of luck. Keep posting bro


----------



## ethnicel (Aug 18, 2018)

HorribleTeeth said:


> I'm not incel as of last year (although sleeping with nobody atm) and if I can do it so can you. I would recommend Bumble (this is better than Tinder imo as the women have to make the first move, which cuts down on timewasters).



Did you find date through bumble? First I tried tinder with my real age, but it does not go anywhere, waste of time. Then I made another account and frauded my age (made it to 25 or 28 something) and got some matches and couple of dates. I still get lots of IOIs from young females (20s) and but they run away as soon as they learn about my age. I did not tried bumble because so far I have heard bumble is harder than tinder. I will try it then. Good to know.


Intel.Imperitive said:


> Hmm
> 
> 
> Hmmm yeah I get you. I dont do too bad for an ethnic, so hopefully I think I'll be settled by then. But then again, thats what everyone thinks. And when looks matter so much, its really hard to find women of your not a 7/10 cause hypergamy and shit. Anyways, best of luck. Keep posting bro



Yeah, western women's hate for brown skin is beyond anything normal, it's unbelievable, pure sickness. I have lighter skin, still does not click because I am middle-eastern, western women are very wary about us. As if only thing we do all day is exploding ourselves. It's stupid.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Aug 18, 2018)

ethnicel said:


> Did you find date through bumble? First I tried tinder with my real age, but it does not go anywhere, waste of time. Then I made another account and frauded my age (made it to 25) and got some matches and couple of dates. I still get lots of IOIs from young females (20s) and but they run away as soon as they learn about my age. I did not tried bumble because so far I have heard bumble is harder than tinder. I will try it then. Good to know.
> 
> 
> Yeah, western women's hate for brown skin is beyond anything normal, it's unbelievable, pure sickness. I have lighter skin, still does not click because I am middle-eastern, western women are very wary about us. As if only thing we do all day is exploding ourselves. It's stupid.



To be honest, Im kinda ashamed to be saying this. But, I think I might give into societal pressures. I cant win against society you know? 

Im considering minor skin bleeching, I just dont know how its done. I dont want to be white, maybe just a lighter shade of brown. Cause people can tell im part curry ?


----------



## HorribleTeeth (Aug 18, 2018)

ethnicel said:


> Did you find date through bumble? First I tried tinder with my real age, but it does not go anywhere, waste of time. Then I made another account and frauded my age (made it to 25 or 28 something) and got some matches and couple of dates. I still get lots of IOIs from young females (20s) and but they run away as soon as they learn about my age. I did not tried bumble because so far I have heard bumble is harder than tinder. I will try it then. Good to know.
> 
> 
> Yeah, western women's hate for brown skin is beyond anything normal, it's unbelievable, pure sickness. I have lighter skin, still does not click because I am middle-eastern, western women are very wary about us. As if only thing we do all day is exploding ourselves. It's stupid.



I never have had a "date" in my life so far but the two women I slept with were from a UK site. Although I won't lie they were MUCH older than me, one in her early 50's and another one in her mid 60's. The older one I used purely just to have sex with a woman after all those years who wasn't a sex worker, shows how desperate I was lol. Plus she was physically repulsive. But I am sure you could do better than this if you used decent photographs and presented yourself well.

As for Bumble, am yet to meet anyone from there yet but I got a few matches (I've been on and off Bumble a few times with different profiles), and a few women spoke to me. Never went anywhere though and I wasn't interested in them. Tbh I was just seeing what I could get on there just to keep myself going. Some time between now and the end of the year though I am gonna go back on there (and Tinder too), as part of my mission to get laid with two different women by the end of the year. I am going to go all out.

Also on Bumble you can see the EXACT number of women (unlike Tinder which just says 3+, 10+ etc) who have liked you in a circle on the matches/conversations tab, without swiping anyone at all. You have to pay for the premium service to see exactly WHICH women have liked you, but even without this it is fairly easy to match with those who have liked you as Bumble serves them up at or near the start of the pack every time you either log out and in again or restart your phone. Also the circle always shows a scrambled version of one of them which is usually enough to recognise them when they appear in the cards stack.

A good idea is just to keep your Bumble profile up for a while without swiping on anyone at all (right OR left), then seeing how many women in total have liked you, and after this trying to match with them. If there is anyone you don't like you can always just unmatch them. Also it helps Bumble to update your progress if you log out then back in.


----------



## You local thot (Aug 18, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Well, sometimes people say I have big eyes, and that my cheeks go inward. But I think the inward cheeks is a goodthing no? Other than that, I get called Skinny so im gymcelling. Acne face, but Im accutane-maxxing currently to improve that.
> 
> 
> Idk about chad, but maybe potential-chad if I get gymcel maxxed and jaw comes in a bit in the next couple years. But, I'm a curry, half-curry, and everyone says curries are doomed for life. If im potential-chad/chadlite, that makes me not doomed. So its not over before it began for currys ?.


Change diet as well for your face, certain supplements can help with getting your immune system to calm tf down. Drop the dairy for a month and see how that affects your acne. Do you touch your face a lot? 
I did acutane for 1 1/2 year, helped quite a bit, but still get little bit of acne still. Lmao we gotta take extra special care since our skin is so sensitive.


HorribleTeeth said:


> Would you like to rate ? The rating of 1/10 above beats my previous record of 1.5/10. Or are you going to be generous and give me a 2 ? It is the weekend after all.


bro I cant even see your nips lmao, try gymcelling. Even that shit out.


----------



## ethnicel (Aug 18, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> To be honest, Im kinda ashamed to be saying this. But, I think I might give into societal pressures. I cant win against society you know?
> 
> Im considering minor skin bleeching, I just dont know how its done. I dont want to be white, maybe just a lighter shade of brown. Cause people can tell im part curry ?



Yea true, we have to live with it I guess. I don't recommend skin bleaching, I know one Indian guy who did that and he is now totally fucked, he had different dermal complications from bleaching. I also recommend not to approach white women, they might date and fuck you but will never settle with you, my experiences were always bad with white women. Try Indian, middle-eastern, hispanic or black women, they are way better. Don't try to date asian women, they hate brown guys more than white women do.


----------



## bp101 (Aug 19, 2018)

Just dox yourself bro


----------



## Nibba (Aug 19, 2018)

ethnicel said:


> Yea true, we have to live with it I guess. I don't recommend skin bleaching, I know one Indian guy who did that and he is now totally fucked, he had different dermal complications from bleaching. I also recommend not to approach white women, they might date and fuck you but will never settle with you, my experiences were always bad with white women. Try Indian, middle-eastern, hispanic or black women, they are way better. Don't try to date asian women, they hate brown guys more than white women do.


As far as ethnics go, I actually totally agree with this. White and asian women really don't like brown skin (if they say they do and aren't dating an ethnic, they are virtue signalling)


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Aug 19, 2018)

facial asymmetry is driving me mental right now, but here, 19y/o 5'9, need a haircut and a bit overweight because I can lose weight later, but I'll always be a manlet if I don't get enough nutrients, can take a better picture later but I'll have to get on my PC for it.


----------



## ethnicel (Aug 19, 2018)

UndercovrNormie said:


> facial asymmetry is driving me mental right now, but here, 19y/o 5'9, need a haircut and a bit overweight because I can lose weight later, but I'll always be a manlet if I don't get enough nutrients, can take a better picture later but I'll have to get on my PC for it.
> View attachment 114


I am not seeing any assymetry tbh.


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Aug 19, 2018)

ethnicel said:


> I am not seeing any assymetry tbh.


Everyone tells me the same thing, I know it's probably just BDD, still drives me nuts, though.


----------



## HorribleTeeth (Aug 19, 2018)

UndercovrNormie said:


> facial asymmetry is driving me mental right now, but here, 19y/o 5'9, need a haircut and a bit overweight because I can lose weight later, but I'll always be a manlet if I don't get enough nutrients, can take a better picture later but I'll have to get on my PC for it.
> View attachment 114



You are lucky. All you have to do is lose that facial bloat and even WITH it you look good.


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Aug 19, 2018)

HorribleTeeth said:


> You are lucky. All you have to do is lose that facial bloat and even WITH it you look good.


Thanks haha, used to be a gym rat until I had to move and just haven't had the time recently, should get back into it.


----------



## Weed (Aug 19, 2018)

Alcatraz said:


> View attachment 89


6.5/10


x69 said:


> Be the most honest you can get.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jfl @ that pic cropping.. Recessed jaw. Be happy that you are getting this advice now so you can think about saving up some cash to get a surgery later in life. Chin surgery.. Chin wing or sliding genioplasty. You are 5.5/10, would ascend with a good chin. Start saving up now, get it as soon as possible, you have the hope of not wasting your prime years.


UndercovrNormie said:


> facial asymmetry is driving me mental right now, but here, 19y/o 5'9, need a haircut and a bit overweight because I can lose weight later, but I'll always be a manlet if I don't get enough nutrients, can take a better picture later but I'll have to get on my PC for it.
> View attachment 114


Hey what's up guys, it's Scarce here.
Fuark at that lower eyelid asymmetry looks almost exactly like my eye area. Canthoplasty, get it. Another option are orbital because you need some orbital rim projection as well as under eye support. I don't know if there's some mouth widening surgery, but if there is, get it. Post your side profile. 4/10 for now.



ethnicel said:


> Okay fuck it, this is me, rate me, be brutal and also tell me what is there I can do. These are all my recent pic (the last one is from 2 years ago), 37 yr old fucking oldcel ethnic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sliding genioplasty for vertical length. Rhinoplasty for nose surgery. Lip lift for upper lip. I would rate 4.5/10, you look high trust and that's a huge plus. Also, advice but get a haircut


----------



## ethnicel (Aug 19, 2018)

Weed said:


> Sliding genioplasty for vertical length. Rhinoplasty for nose surgery. Lip lift for upper lip. I would rate 4.5/10, you look high trust and that's a huge plus. Also, advice but get a haircut



Cool thanks. What does it mean by "high trust"?


----------



## Weed (Aug 19, 2018)

ethnicel said:


> Cool thanks. What does it mean by "high trust"?


You look trustworthy, friendly.


----------



## ethnicel (Aug 19, 2018)

Weed said:


> You look trustworthy, friendly.


I see, I just searched on genioplasty, it's like chin lengthening right? My chin is already long I guess, should I make it even longer? Just curious.


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Aug 19, 2018)

Weed said:


> 6.5/10
> Hey what's up guys, it's Scarce here.
> Fuark at that lower eyelid asymmetry looks almost exactly like my eye area. Canthoplasty, get it. Another option are orbital because you need some orbital rim projection as well as under eye support. I don't know if there's some mouth widening surgery, but if there is, get it. Post your side profile. 4/10 for now.


I don't look like Scarce, that's mean. Also I have a really bad sleeping problem, would fixing it improve my lower eye symmetry?


----------



## Weed (Aug 19, 2018)

UndercovrNormie said:


> I don't look like Scarce, that's mean. Also I have a really bad sleeping problem, would fixing it improve my lower eye symmetry?


LuL... No, it won't improve your lower eyelid symmetry


ethnicel said:


> I see, I just searched on genioplasty, it's like chin lengthening right? My chin is already long I guess, should I make it even longer? Just curious.


What's the length of your chin(measuring from bottom lip to bottom of the chin) and philtrum(from bottom of the nose to upper lip)?


----------



## ethnicel (Aug 19, 2018)

Weed said:


> What's the length of your chin(measuring from bottom lip to bottom of the chin) and philtrum(from bottom of the nose to upper lip)?



1. bottom lip to bottom of the chin: ~1.5"
2. philtrum: ~0.5"

Fuark, never heard of these terms in my life. Are you a plastic surgeon by any chance? or do you work in such field?


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Aug 19, 2018)

Weed said:


> LuL... No, it won't improve your lower eyelid symmetry
> 
> What's the length of your chin(measuring from bottom lip to bottom of the chin) and philtrum(from bottom of the nose to upper lip)?


Alright, but I still don't look like Scarce! 
here's the side shot you asked for, too @Weed , although it's dark outside now, so the lighting's different


----------



## Weed (Aug 19, 2018)

ethnicel said:


> 1. bottom lip to bottom of the chin: ~1.5"
> 2. philtrum: ~0.5"
> 
> Fuark, never heard of these terms in my life. Are you a plastic surgeon by any chance? or do you work in such field?


Thanks haha but no :/ your chin is actually alright,it should be 2.10 times more than the philtrum ideally.. btw do you have an overbite? If not, make lip lift your priority..



UndercovrNormie said:


> Alright, but I still don't look like Scarce!
> here's the side shot you asked for, too @Weed , although it's dark outside now, so the lighting's different
> View attachment 125


You have a flat maxilla,lefort 1 could fix it(although I think you need a medical condition) and lip lift. Recessed mandible, I think jaw implants would help


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Aug 20, 2018)

Weed said:


> Thanks haha but no :/ your chin is actually alright,it should be 2.10 times more than the philtrum ideally.. btw do you have an overbite? If not, make lip lift your priority..
> 
> 
> You have a flat maxilla,lefort 1 could fix it(although I think you need a medical condition) and lip lift. Recessed mandible, I think jaw implants would help


So implants to make the bones more pronounced and a lip lift? Thanks (also, does my rating change after the side view is taken into account?)


----------



## HorribleTeeth (Aug 20, 2018)

My profile (both sides)


----------



## ethnicel (Aug 20, 2018)

Weed said:


> it should be 2.10 times more than the philtrum ideally..



I would never know measurement like this exists if did not come to this forum, tbh. This is incredible.



> btw do you have an overbite? If not, make lip lift your priority..



Yes, I have slight overbite. Hell, I had to look it up to see what does it mean by "overbite", pardon my ignorance. Also saw some image on liplift, it's quite scary. My lip in normal pose (with slight smile) looks like this (it shows the philtrum, lip and chin):






If I do a liplift, then my upper lip will be thicker than it is, isn't it going to make me even uglier? Sorry, my idea on facial aesthetics is 0. May be people prefer fat lips, I don't know (In my culture fat lip is considered ugly and my lower lip is already fat).

At my age, brace is not going to fix my overbite, and I saw some videos on overbite correction surgery, they are all nightmares. There is no fucking way I am going into those.


----------



## Armus1 (Aug 20, 2018)

HorribleTeeth said:


> My profile (both sides)



5/10


----------



## Weed (Aug 20, 2018)

UndercovrNormie said:


> So implants to make the bones more pronounced and a lip lift? Thanks (also, does my rating change after the side view is taken into account?)


Yes and lip lift although you need some widening as well. Lip lift just lifts your lip up. Your rating does not change :c



ethnicel said:


> I would never know measurement like this exists if did not come to this forum, tbh. This is incredible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your upper lip is just not full. You should fix your overbite first even if it's slight, that possibly will improve your lip area and if it won't then get a lip lift. 
Your upper lip should look like that.



Well not exactly like that but look at his upper lip, it's full.
When I saw your side profile your lip was kind of facing down.



lip lift should bring your upper lip a bit up. Remember tho, you gotta fix your overbite first.


----------



## ethnicel (Aug 20, 2018)

HorribleTeeth said:


> My profile (both sides)



5/10


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Aug 20, 2018)

ethnicel said:


> 5/10



I'd say 3.5-4.


----------



## ratfucker22 (Aug 20, 2018)

never surrender incel broswe will all make it out of inceldom and ascned


----------



## ethnicel (Aug 20, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> I'd say 3.5-4.


@HorribleTeeth looks way better in his side profile, I don't see any major flaw except balding.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Aug 20, 2018)

ethnicel said:


> @HorribleTeeth looks way better in his side profile, I don't see any major flaw except balding.



I forgot to account for balding. More like 2.5-3/10 now. Thats on the PSL scale though


----------



## ethnicel (Aug 20, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> I forgot to account for balding. More like 2.5-3/10 now. Thats on the PSL scale though


His first smiling pic was really bad, I can see that pic got rated like 2, but he looks way better from the side. Your rating is too harsh.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Aug 20, 2018)

ethnicel said:


> His first smiling pic was really bad, I can see that pic got rated like 2, but he looks way better from the side. Your rating is too harsh.



Better be harsh and honest than nice and bluepilled. Also, its the PSL scale. If he has a rating of 2.5/10 that translates to 3.25/10 on the regular scale.


----------



## Anguish (Aug 20, 2018)

UndercovrNormie said:


> facial asymmetry is driving me mental right now, but here, 19y/o 5'9, need a haircut and a bit overweight because I can lose weight later, but I'll always be a manlet if I don't get enough nutrients, can take a better picture later but I'll have to get on my PC for it.
> View attachment 114


Literally the chaddest lmao


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Aug 20, 2018)

Anguish said:


> Literally the chaddest lmao



be honest man. You literally come here to call everyone a Chad and laugh at them ?. I see you in every Blackpilled thread on Incel.me. I dont have an account there because my account got rejected :/


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Aug 20, 2018)

Anguish said:


> Literally the chaddest lmao


i'm not a chad lol


----------



## dontgoLAXb4UMAXx (Aug 20, 2018)

If anything id probably want a rate through pm and someone who can actually rate


----------



## Anguish (Aug 20, 2018)

Anguish said:


> Literally the chaddest lmao


Laugh at them what the fuck is that accusation?


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Aug 21, 2018)

Anguish said:


> Laugh at them what the fuck is that accusation?


Is your avi TJ Kirk?


----------



## Tonimahfud (Aug 21, 2018)

Girl on the far right is the female equivalent of me.

Besides the nose and eyebrows


----------



## Tony (Aug 21, 2018)

18 y old, 183 cm, been lifting since january
whats my looks on the scale 1/10
@Weed


----------



## Unwanted (Aug 21, 2018)

Tony said:


> 18 y old, 183 cm, been lifting since january
> whats my looks on the scale 1/10
> @Weed




7.5/10 imo


----------



## Nibba (Aug 21, 2018)

Tony said:


> 18 y old, 183 cm, been lifting since january
> whats my looks on the scale 1/10
> @Weed



Your face is very round, work on neck 4.5 psl


----------



## Weed (Aug 21, 2018)

Tony said:


> 18 y old, 183 cm, been lifting since january
> whats my looks on the scale 1/10
> @Weed



Post side profile tbhthb


----------



## Tony (Aug 21, 2018)

Weed said:


> Post side profile tbhthb


allow me to pm will send you


----------



## ghostboy (Aug 21, 2018)

Is the rope he only way out for me? Or is it possible to ascend if I lose a lot of weight?


----------



## ratfucker22 (Aug 21, 2018)

ghostboy said:


> Is the rope he only way out for me? Or is it possible to ascend if I lose a lot of weight?


JBW and thirdworldmaxxx


----------



## ghostboy (Aug 21, 2018)

Im 6’3 and all girls do is call me ugly 


ratfucker22 said:


> JBW and thirdworldmaxxx


----------



## Picassocel (Aug 21, 2018)

ghostboy said:


> Is the rope he only way out for me? Or is it possible to ascend if I lose a lot of weight?



Gonna need a full face and profile pic if you want an honest rate.


----------



## Nibba (Aug 21, 2018)

ghostboy said:


> Im 6’3 and all girls do is call me ugly


Definitely lose weight. You're the same height as me. If you'd like to get into bodybuilding pm me or @Intel.Imperitive if you wanna do roids


----------



## ratfucker22 (Aug 21, 2018)

ghostboy said:


> Im 6’3 and all girls do is call me ugly


damn u dont look 6'3 in that picture. anyway ur tall as fuck if u gymcel and lose weight u will ascend easy my dduede


----------



## San Salvador (Aug 21, 2018)

Are my shoulders narrow at 85 kg? I want to lower bf, but my mum said that my shoulders narrowed when I was at around 85 kg.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Aug 21, 2018)

San Salvador said:


> Are my shoulders narrow at 85 kg? I want to lower bf, but my mum said that my shoulders narrowed when I was at around 85 kg.
> View attachment 153



Whats your shoulder width, height and waist width?
To


Nibba said:


> Your face is very round, work on neck 4.5 psl



I agree, to be fair, I think he might have a great frame as in shoulder:waist ratio. Gymcelling can benefit this guy.


----------



## San Salvador (Aug 21, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Whats your shoulder width, height and waist width?
> To
> 
> I agree, to be fair, I think he might have a great frame as in shoulder:waist ratio. Gymcelling can benefit this guy.


I don't know how to measure my shoulders properly, so I'll just post a pic of my body right now, at 95 kg. I am 187 cm tall.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Aug 21, 2018)

Your shoulders seem at least average. But with your height and weight you gave me, I got your BMI to turn out at around 24. You seem to have wider waist/hips, you can cut that down by losing body fat. You can really tell how decend your bone structure is until at least 16-17% body fat and 12% for facial structure. At least not clearly.


----------



## ethnicel (Aug 21, 2018)

Unwanted said:


> 7.5/10 imo


Is this guy 7.5? WTF.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Aug 21, 2018)

ethnicel said:


> Is this guy 7.5? WTF.



No no ??? not on the PSL scale anyways

4.5-5/10. He has potential though, good frame and descent height.


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Aug 21, 2018)

San Salvador said:


> Are my shoulders narrow at 85 kg? I want to lower bf, but my mum said that my shoulders narrowed when I was at around 85 kg.
> View attachment 153


The actual size of your shoulders doesn't matter as much as how big they _look _in comparison to the rest of your body, your shoulders:waist ratio would be a bit more helpful; any chance you could take a photo from further away?


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Aug 21, 2018)

UndercovrNormie said:


> The actual size of your shoulders doesn't matter as much as how big they _look _in comparison to the rest of your body, your shoulders:waist ratio would be a bit more helpful; any chance you could take a photo from further away?



It would be way easier if he just gave us measurements ??


----------



## UndercovrNormie (Aug 21, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> It would be way easier if he just gave us measurements ??


Yeah, it would tbh, good point.


----------



## Unwanted (Aug 21, 2018)

ethnicel said:


> Is this guy 7.5? WTF.



I said IMO, when you look at him like this he has no facial flaws. He has an excellent eye area which is the most important factor to me.

He could become Chad instantly if he did this:


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Aug 21, 2018)

Tonimahfud said:


> Rate my faceapp transformations
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it takes care of my skin, fixes eye area and idk what else but def makes me look better. Time to start working on my skin lol. Faceapp gives me so much hope tbh. Could these transformations be achieved realistically?




Possibly. Skin is important but your skin isnt bad as it is. There are many different ways to looksmax. 

Also, Im sorry if this is offensive, but do you feel women treat you different because you wear a turban? Like, even though I personally dont practice religion, my family and friends do as muslims and they say they seem to face discrimination at times. Totally cool to wear a turban though and practise whatever religion you want bro!


----------



## YalaDAMNchili (Aug 21, 2018)

Had my normie friend take this for me, thoughts?


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Aug 21, 2018)

YalaDAMNchili said:


> Had my normie friend take this for me, thoughts?



Never do that pose again. Also, we cant judge you with that picture. We need a forward facing face picture and a standing full length picture. 

We also need age/height and shoulder width/waist width if you can.


----------



## Picassocel (Aug 21, 2018)

YalaDAMNchili said:


> Had my normie friend take this for me, thoughts?



I’m actually kinda of surprised how many ethnics are here. I guess I was blind to the troubles you guys face. What causes these issues do you think lads. Btw, not a great picture, try and lose the glasses and get contacts .


----------



## YalaDAMNchili (Aug 21, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Never do that pose again. Also, we cant judge you with that picture. We need a forward facing face picture and a standing full length picture.
> 
> We also need age/height and shoulder width/waist width if you can.


I'm 18 in January, I can't measure my shoulders at the moment but I'm 5'5 and one eighth


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Aug 21, 2018)

YalaDAMNchili said:


> I'm 18 in January, I can't measure my shoulders at the moment but I'm 5'5 and one eighth



Oh lord. 5'5" and 1/8th ?. Thats just called 5'5" buddy. Yh you a manlet bro sorry, women are REALLY big on height.

Maybe 3.5/10 but its really hard to give you an accurate rating when you give us pictures like that.


----------



## YalaDAMNchili (Aug 21, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Oh lord. 5'5" and 1/8th ?. Thats just called 5'5" buddy. Yh you a manlet bro sorry, women are REALLY big on height.
> 
> Maybe 3.5/10 but its really hard to give you an accurate rating when you give us pictures like that.


Closest thing I have to a body pic, and face pic with admittedly horrid lighting but no glasses


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Aug 21, 2018)

YalaDAMNchili said:


> Closest thing I have to a body pic, and face pic with admittedly horrid lighting but no glasses



Yh I stand by my rating. You should get a better haircut and start gymcelling.


----------



## YalaDAMNchili (Aug 21, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> start gymcelling


I've been running cross country and track n field for 2 years what more can i do


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Aug 21, 2018)

YalaDAMNchili said:


> I've been running cross country and track n field for 2 years what more can i do



Lol, if you've really been running cross country and track n feild PROPERLY you wouldnt look like that. You're not training at all boyo, you're just playing activities that involve physical activity. Its like my foid friend who says her training is 100% perfect and complete because she dances for an hour everyday. Besides, you seem overweight, your diet plays a larger role than training. 


What more can you do!? JFL. If you really want to train, go to the Gym. Running around on a feild every once and a while with no trackable goal/accurate progressive overload/strength training is retarded. Thats not training, thats playing. Its good for boys who are growing up to stay and have fun, but if your 16 you should be hitting the gym. Unless you play on the TOP level, or train very hard, just recreationally playing a sport wont do much for you.


----------



## Nibba (Aug 21, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Never do that pose again. Also, we cant judge you with that picture. We need a forward facing face picture and a standing full length picture.
> 
> We also need age/height and shoulder width/waist width if you can.


>Never do that pose again

Oh I'm fucking laffin


Intel.Imperitive said:


> Lol, if you've really been running cross country and track n feild PROPERLY you wouldnt look like that. You're not training at all boyo, you're just playing activities that involve physical activity. Its like my foid friend who says her training is 100% perfect and complete because she dances for an hour everyday. Besides, you seem overweight, your diet plays a larger role than training.
> 
> 
> What more can you do!? JFL. If you really want to train, go to the Gym. Running around on a feild every once and a while with no trackable goal/accurate progressive overload/strength training is retarded. Thats not training, thats playing. Its good for boys who are growing up to stay and have fun, but if your 16 you should be hitting the gym. Unless you play on the TOP level, or train very hard, just recreationally playing a sport wont do much for you.


This. If you're playing a sport, it better be one that conditions you brutally (I was an all American swimmer in high school, and that shit makes you tough as nails)...hockey and lacrosse are also super big on conditioning...most of my mates in HS were either swimmers, hockey or lax players...all tough ass dudes with a lot of mental resilience and great muscular strength and endurance. All of those sports supplement the sport with lifting and calisthenics that make you strong and shredded. The cross country kids at my school were all weak, skinny fat or skinny little faggots. All they did was run and do meme exercises in the gym, except one autistic/downs (or something) kid with retard strength and a legit bodybuilding routine on the side jfl


----------



## ClydeF (Aug 23, 2018)

Height is 6ft 1 (186cm)

Rate me 1-10

More importantly let me know what I could work on
I've been thinking of changing my hairstyle or camouflage my large forehead, gymming as I only weigh around 72kg's. Though this is not what I usually wear, I'd say my sense of (clothing)style is decent so I'm not worried about that. Not into the idea of surgery and all that but there are other ways too work on your appearance/presentation, if any of you guys notice anything.

I know I might not look incel but shit, I only had my first kiss at 20 and am now 22 so I'm probably doing something wrong.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Aug 23, 2018)

ClydeF said:


> View attachment 186
> View attachment 187
> 
> 
> ...



6.5/10? Im not good at rating tbh


----------



## YalaDAMNchili (Aug 23, 2018)

ClydeF said:


> View attachment 186
> View attachment 187
> 
> 
> ...


6/10, Honestly you look "forgettable" between your jacksfilms forehead and kinda stocky nose.

I think your eye area is good, your eyebrows look nice and your eyes have a nice color. I'd suggest growing a bit of stubble to hide the chubbiness in your cheeks, and reduce your sodium intake if you haven't tried it already


----------



## Deleted member 97 (Aug 23, 2018)

ClydeF said:


> View attachment 186
> View attachment 187
> 
> 
> ...



I'd say somewhere around 5.5-6. Your eyes look pretty similar to mine, but with neutral tilt. Your hairline is quite high, so the pompadour might not suit you so well. Your forehead and midface look a little big relative to your lower third, but that could be the angle of your head giving that effect. Definitely look into gymcelling to increase your bideltoid width.

I only started kissing foids a couple of months ago and I'm soon to be 23. Don't know what to tell you.


----------



## ratfucker22 (Aug 23, 2018)

Ledgemund said:


> I'd say somewhere around 5.5-6. Your eyes look pretty similar to mine, but with neutral tilt. Your hairline is quite high, so the pompadour might not suit you so well. Your forehead and midface look a little big relative to your lower third, but that could be the angle of your head giving that effect. Definitely look into gymcelling to increase your bideltoid width.
> 
> I only started kissing foids a couple of months ago and I'm soon to be 23. Don't know what to tell you.


Iits over, im 22 and still khhv.


----------



## ethnicel (Aug 24, 2018)

How would you rate this guy?


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Aug 24, 2018)

ethnicel said:


> How would you rate this guy?



How tall is he?


----------



## ethnicel (Aug 24, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> How tall is he?


My cousin, slightly taller than me, I think 6' or 6'1".


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Aug 24, 2018)

ethnicel said:


> My cousin, slightly taller than me, I think 6' or 6'1".



4-4.5/10 PSL? 

Im not that good with ratings. @Nibba @Weed @Armus1


----------



## Armus1 (Aug 24, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> 4-4.5/10 PSL?
> 
> Im not that good with ratings. @Nibba @Weed @Armus1


4.5 sounds about right


----------



## ethnicel (Aug 24, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> 4-4.5/10 PSL?
> 
> Im not that good with ratings. @Nibba @Weed @Armus1


Fuark, this guy is basically way better looking than me. It's over.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Aug 24, 2018)

ethnicel said:


> Fuark, this guy is basically way better looking than me. It's over.



ESCORTMAXX. KIDNAPPMAXX. THENMOVETO3RDWORLDCOUNTRYMAXX.


----------



## 11gaijin (Aug 25, 2018)

ethnicel said:


> Is this guy 7.5? WTF.


no way


ClydeF said:


> View attachment 186
> View attachment 187
> 
> 
> ...


6.5/10 looks good. What's up with your nose though.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Aug 26, 2018)

TheIncelStaresBack said:


> I'm less worried about a rate and more curious if people can give me their opinions on what I should have done (implants, reductions, ect.). I have an idea of what I need myself, but I just want to make sure what I'm planning for is actually needed, and not something my BDD made up.
> 
> All of these pics are my face at rest, with the exception of the first one, where I'm running a slight squint-eyed game. I know the side profile has three pics for it, but I'm trying to get as many lighting angles possible for analysis.
> 
> Notes: I can't have a HT, not enough donors. I am getting a derminator pen for my pigmentation and generally uneven skin tone.



Dat hairline tho. 

U balding bro?


----------



## Tony (Aug 26, 2018)

TheIncelStaresBack said:


> I'm less worried about a rate and more curious if people can give me their opinions on what I should have done (implants, reductions, ect.). I have an idea of what I need myself, but I just want to make sure what I'm planning for is actually needed, and not something my BDD made up.
> 
> All of these pics are my face at rest, with the exception of the first one, where I'm running a slight squint-eyed game. I know the side profile has three pics for it, but I'm trying to get as many lighting angles possible for analysis.
> 
> Notes: I can't have a HT, not enough donors. I am getting a derminator pen for my pigmentation and generally uneven skin tone.


your head is kinda small


----------



## TheIncelStaresBack (Aug 26, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Dat hairline tho.
> 
> U balding bro?



yep, using fin/min. It's my only hope.


----------



## YalaDAMNchili (Aug 26, 2018)

TheIncelStaresBack said:


> yep, using fin/min. It's my only hope.


I'd suggest just shaving the top, if you do that and grow your beard out you'll be lumberjackmaxing in no time


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Aug 26, 2018)

YalaDAMNchili said:


> I'd suggest just shaving the top, if you do that and grow your beard out you'll be lumberjackmaxing in no time



Shave the top of his head and look like Dr. Phil...?


----------



## YalaDAMNchili (Aug 27, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Shave the top of his head and look like Dr. Phil...?


Nah fam Dr. Phil's hot as shit I'd smash

Edit: He real thicc too


----------



## Kappapolls (Aug 27, 2018)

ethnicel said:


> How would you rate this guy?



That you? Can't say much without the whole body but you look handsome tbh


----------



## ethnicel (Aug 27, 2018)

Kappapolls said:


> That you? Can't say much without the whole body but you look handsome tbh


No, that's not me, I posted my pics already, go to the beginning of this thread.


----------



## Kappapolls (Aug 27, 2018)

i'm 5'10 and been trying to work out but my 'muscles' are just pathetic. i have a butter face so i dont wanna post my face lol


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Aug 27, 2018)

Kappapolls said:


> View attachment 241
> 
> 
> i'm 5'10 and been trying to work out but my 'muscles' are just pathetic. i have a butter face so i dont wanna post my face lol



You have decent shoulders


----------



## satoshisacuck (Aug 29, 2018)

ClydeF said:


> View attachment 186
> View attachment 187
> 
> 
> ...



Hey dude I am not going to give a rating, but I think you should get a new hairstyle if your hair is long enough, maybe try to run Ashton Kutcher style haircut and roll your hair down. I think that can be an immediate improvement.


----------



## raywilliam639 (Aug 29, 2018)

Please rate


----------



## ClydeF (Aug 30, 2018)

YalaDAMNchili said:


> 6/10, Honestly you look "forgettable" between your jacksfilms forehead and kinda stocky nose.
> 
> I think your eye area is good, your eyebrows look nice and your eyes have a nice color. I'd suggest growing a bit of stubble to hide the chubbiness in your cheeks, and reduce your sodium intake if you haven't tried it already



Thanks for the feedback, can't grow a proper full beard just yet so laying off that for now. I do think my cheeks in this pic are a little more puffy than they are generally. I have tried changing my diet a year back by eating less sodium like you suggested, and I did get that ''hollow cheek effect'', which evidentely made my face look more structured. So that's a good one to think of. 



Ledgemund said:


> I'd say somewhere around 5.5-6. Your eyes look pretty similar to mine, but with neutral tilt. Your hairline is quite high, so the pompadour might not suit you so well. Your forehead and midface look a little big relative to your lower third, but that could be the angle of your head giving that effect. Definitely look into gymcelling to increase your bideltoid width.
> 
> I only started kissing foids a couple of months ago and I'm soon to be 23. Don't know what to tell you.



Yeah like I've been debating for a bit now, my pompadour is like the proudest part of my head when it comes to presentation, even though it doesn't fit my headshape hahaha. But the hairline is starting to tell me that I've gotta start hiding my forehead, thanks for the feedback!



11gaijin said:


> no way
> 
> 6.5/10 looks good. What's up with your nose though.



I used to push my nose a lot as a kid just for shits and giggles, pretty sure it got crooked because of that. Other than my nose being crooked, I'm fine with the size, don't feel like it's as bad as having a nose that's simply too big. Thanks for the feedback though!



satoshisacuck said:


> Hey dude I am not going to give a rating, but I think you should get a new hairstyle if your hair is long enough, maybe try to run Ashton Kutcher style haircut and roll your hair down. I think that can be an immediate improvement.



See I'm really thinking of doing that when I move out of the country, I'm proud of my haircut cause I make it look alright for my face, but I do agree an Ashton Kutcher-esque haircut would make my face pop out wayy better in a positive sense. Everytime I havn't done my hair (long, loose and straight) I think it looks alright, while most of my friends and family tell me I look like a homeless guy. But I'm pretty sure it's cause the image for most guys here is to just have gel in your hair. But more than likely I will be growing it out longer and stop using hairwax within now and a year or 2 once it's long enough!


----------



## Vanillestorms (Aug 30, 2018)

Alright so some of you might know me from Lookism if you ever used that website now I just avoid to post my pics there because there are some nutcases that keep spamming gore pics and other stuff like that and it disgusts me.


https://i.imgur. com/3LBM861.jpg
https://i.imgur. com/TLgZx0n.jpg
https://i.imgur. com/eZHB1IV.jpg

This is what I look like. I just trimmed my beard very short for the first time in years and felt I look so disguisting, but I am not looking for validation or anything. I legit want to know what people think of my face and if it is any good because I seriously feel it’s ugly or at most average and you would think that too if you looked at pics of top MM for a long time.

Also do I look better with longer beard or short?


----------



## Jaded (Aug 30, 2018)

Vanillestorms said:


> Alright so some of you might know me from Lookism if you ever used that website now I just avoid to post my pics there because there are some nutcases that keep spamming gore pics and other stuff like that and it disgusts me.
> 
> 
> https://i.imgur. com/3LBM861.jpg
> ...


The links aren’t working.


----------



## satoshisacuck (Aug 30, 2018)

Jaded said:


> The links aren’t working.



imgur.com/3LBM861.jpg
imgur.com/TLgZx0n.jpg
imgur.com/eZHB1IV.jpg

If that doesn't work, its OVER.

Also fuck Lookism, the website, it's so slow.


----------



## Vanillestorms (Aug 31, 2018)

Yeah well for some reason when I posted the full URL, it embedded the photo automatically but it didn't show anything so I had to work it out.


----------



## blackcat (Aug 31, 2018)

View attachment 303




blackcat said:


> View attachment 303


wanted to click preview
What kind of pictures do you guys want from me so I can be honestly rated? 
I'm new to this


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Sep 1, 2018)

57Manlet said:


> Should I even bother going to the gym? I feel like I'll still look like shit because of my frame.




We cant see the image


----------



## Tricky (Sep 1, 2018)

Average looking fella, I think. Looking for advice on hair and skin stuff, plus anything else. Routine below, can post more pics if you guys want, thx in advance

*Skin*

_Morning_
-Kyoku for Men Facial Moisterizer
-Brickell Restoring Eye Balm (I have pretty wrinkly eyes w/ dark circles)

_Evening_
-Benzyl Peroxide 10% Cream
-(Every other night) Charcoal Powder for my Teeth
-(Twice a week) Kyoku for Men Lava Face Mask
-Brickell Restoring Eye Balm

*Hair*

-I use hair gel to create a Crew Cut looking thing, pic below for reference (Chad trigger warning)  

I'm open to other low-maintenance options, I know hair has lots of potential for increasing smv


blackcat said:


> View attachment 303
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm thinking a picture of your face, that might help a tad 


raywilliam639 said:


> Please rate




Tough to say. Skin is good, not so sure about the facial hair. You have narrow shoulders, which makes me think you don't lift, or recently started. Assuming you're 5'9" and pretty skinny (just some assumptions, no clue if they're correct) I'd rate you at a 5.5. You'd go up to a 6 with some muscle, MAYBE 7 if you're a tall fella.


----------



## 11gaijin (Sep 2, 2018)

raywilliam639 said:


> Please rate



Eye area and hair are great. Lower third not so much. Do you have a recessed chin?

I'd say 5.5/10


Tricky said:


> Average looking fella, I think. Looking for advice on hair and skin stuff, plus anything else. Routine below, can post more pics if you guys want, thx in advance
> 
> *Skin*
> 
> ...



Dafaq is that you in the second pic? Fuaaark slayer.

In the first pic, I'd say 5/10.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Sep 2, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> Eye area and hair are great. Lower third not so much. Do you have a recessed chin?
> 
> I'd say 5.5/10
> 
> ...



Bro did you acc think that was him in the second pic or just being sarcastic? ?


----------



## 11gaijin (Sep 2, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Bro did you acc think that was him in the second pic or just being sarcastic? ?


Haha obviously sarcasm


----------



## Nibba (Sep 3, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> Haha obviously sarcasm


It does look similar to him with better harmony and paler skin tone. Do you boyos think he could ascend?


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Sep 3, 2018)

Nibba said:


> It does look similar to him with better harmony and paler skin tone. Do you boyos think he could ascend?



Yesss, I think he can ascend to a reasonable extend. Hes not getting any younger though, nose job will help.


----------



## Nibba (Sep 3, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Yesss, I think he can ascend to a reasonable extend. Hes not getting any younger though, nose job will help.


Fo sho. Times a ticking for oldcels


----------



## Tricky (Sep 3, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Yesss, I think he can ascend to a reasonable extend. Hes not getting any younger though, nose job will help.




Yeah, that's definitely on my list. I'm 18 RN, so I don't have a lot of money for a nose job. I'm hoping that the right hairstyle (I wanna go a bit longer), facial hair (I don't have much, my dad was the same way until he was 19), and fixing my overbite will improve the proportions of my face until I can get that done.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Sep 3, 2018)

Tricky said:


> Yeah, that's definitely on my list. I'm 18 RN, so I don't have a lot of money for a nose job. I'm hoping that the right hairstyle (I wanna go a bit longer), facial hair (I don't have much, my dad was the same way until he was 19), and fixing my overbite will improve the proportions of my face until I can get that done.



Oh you look older than 18 lol, I thought you were late twenties. How bad is your overbite? 

My upper teeth are 4mm ahead of my back teeth


----------



## Tricky (Sep 3, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Oh you look older than 18 lol, I thought you were late twenties. How bad is your overbite?
> 
> My upper teeth are 4mm ahead of my back teeth



Not sure how I measure that.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Sep 3, 2018)

Tricky said:


> Not sure how I measure that.



Close ur teeth, put like a toothpic under ur upper teeth and press it against the lower teeth. Kinda mark somehow where the upperteeth are kn the toothpic, and measure.


----------



## Tricky (Sep 3, 2018)

@Intel.Imperitive Looks about the same as yours


----------



## 11gaijin (Sep 3, 2018)

Nibba said:


> It does look similar to him with better harmony and paler skin tone. Do you boyos think he could ascend?


Yeah, lol he did look slightly similar.


----------



## Littleboy (Sep 4, 2018)

Creep said:


> d0n't wanna d0x myself. You can still tie me into my incels.me account.
> 
> And even then, IT probably knows that almost everyone here is also an incels.me user so even an alt isn't a good idea.



Same. Just wanting to say hello to all & sundry. Name's the same as on incels.me fyi.


----------



## 11gaijin (Sep 4, 2018)

Littleboy said:


> Same. Just wanting to say hello to all & sundry. Name's the same as on incels.me fyi.


yo man


----------



## Tony (Sep 4, 2018)

Littleboy said:


> Same. Just wanting to say hello to all & sundry. Name's the same as on incels.me fyi.


hi how r u


----------



## Littleboy (Sep 4, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> yo man



Like the motto "Ascension or Death". Pretty much.


----------



## 11gaijin (Sep 4, 2018)

Littleboy said:


> Like the motto "Ascension or Death". Pretty much.


Yeah my man. Good to see you here.


----------



## Littleboy (Sep 4, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> Yeah my man. Good to see you here.



Thanks bro. Congrats on being a Janitor. Good to be here. I'll still post majority wise on Incels.me but now & again I'll come here every so often to see any self improvement information that will be good for me.


----------



## 11gaijin (Sep 4, 2018)

Littleboy said:


> Thanks bro. Congrats on being a Janitor. Good to be here. I'll still post majority wise on Incels.me but now & again I'll come here every so often to see any self improvement information that will be good for me.


Thanks fellow escortcel. I see, I'm taking a little break from incels.me right now. We'll keep in touch.


----------



## Littleboy (Sep 4, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> Thanks fellow escortcel. I see, I'm taking a little break from incels.me right now. We'll keep in touch.



Yeah we will mate. Good to speak to you again.


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Sep 4, 2018)

(album)
16 yrs old, 6'2, broad shoulders, thin waist. Would most definitely appreciate advice regarding my shitty acne and my shitty hair lmfao. Been lifting for almost 6 months. Started at 135 lbs, now 170.


----------



## satoshisacuck (Sep 4, 2018)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> (album)
> 16 yrs old, 6'2, broad shoulders, thin waist. Would most definitely appreciate advice regarding my shitty acne and my shitty hair lmfao. Been lifting for almost 6 months. Started at 135 lbs, now 170.




You look Russian to me, or Eastern European. I think you need to save up for Lasik surgery in the future and potentially might need a nose job, other than that, try to eat clean and monitor your face and body for any changes, especially the face for potential acne breakouts and the like.


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Sep 4, 2018)

satoshisacuck said:


> You look Russian to me, or Eastern European. I think you need to save up for Lasik surgery in the future and potentially might need a nose job, other than that, try to eat clean and monitor your face and body for any changes, especially the face for potential acne breakouts and the like.


Both my parents are Cuban haha, but yeah I've been wanting Lasik surgery for the longest time, my vision is complete shit and I look worse with glasses on.


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Sep 4, 2018)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> (album)
> 16 yrs old, 6'2, broad shoulders, thin waist. Would most definitely appreciate advice regarding my shitty acne and my shitty hair lmfao. Been lifting for almost 6 months. Started at 135 lbs, now 170.



Whatever you do DO NOT take isotretinoin or any retinoids until you're at least 18 years old. Your acne is minor.


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Sep 4, 2018)

extreme-overthinker said:


> Whatever you do DO NOT take isotretinoin or any retinoids until you're at least 18 years old. Your acne is minor.


I don't even know what either of those are, so I probably wont fuck with that lmao.


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Sep 4, 2018)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> I don't even know what either of those are, so I probably wont fuck with that lmao.


It's a really strong miracle drug for acne that is only meant to be used as a last resort. Doctors prescribe it like candy even though it has a lot of scary sides and can possibly stop your growth


----------



## Nibba (Sep 4, 2018)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> (album)
> 16 yrs old, 6'2, broad shoulders, thin waist. Would most definitely appreciate advice regarding my shitty acne and my shitty hair lmfao. Been lifting for almost 6 months. Started at 135 lbs, now 170.



what is your shoulder width?
@Intel.Imperitive we have another broad shouldered beast here ngl


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Sep 4, 2018)

Nibba said:


> what is your shoulder width?
> @Intel.Imperitive we have another broad shouldered beast here ngl



Yh his shoulders are wide man, shame about the hips and waist tho. Hes still great framed tho


----------



## Nibba (Sep 4, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Yh his shoulders are wide man, shame about the hips and waist tho. Hes still great framed tho


his hips aren't bad. he rly shouldnt be wearing a tank top at 170 tho lmaooooo or posing like that

@ZyzzReincarnate wait till you get to my weight and bodyfat to do that pls and thx


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Sep 4, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Yh his shoulders are wide man, shame about the hips and waist tho. Hes still great framed tho



I feel like he hit puberty early


----------



## Nibba (Sep 4, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> I feel like he hit puberty early


Why is that. I hit puberty late and most people that do grow pretty tall


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Sep 4, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Why is that. I hit puberty late and most people that do grow pretty tall



If he has wide shoulders at 16 means he already hit his growth spurt and bone growth to a large extent


----------



## Nibba (Sep 4, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> If he has wide shoulders at 16 means he already hit his growth spurt and bone growth to a large extent


Ah I suppose that would explain it. He might grow more tbh. I had widish shoulders at 16/17 but in the last year mine got larger


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Sep 4, 2018)

Nibba said:


> his hips aren't bad. he rly shouldnt be wearing a tank top at 170 tho lmaooooo or posing like that
> 
> @ZyzzReincarnate wait till you get to my weight and bodyfat to do that pls and thx


 idgaf cuz im bigger than most people my age and it pisses them off


----------



## Nibba (Sep 4, 2018)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> idgaf cuz im bigger than most people my age and it pisses them off


Lol where do you live that 170 is big for 6'2


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Sep 4, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> I feel like he hit puberty early


Idk man, i grew tall really early but i have a higher pitched voice and i dont grow any facial hair or body hair lmao.


Nibba said:


> Lol where do you live that 170 is big for 6'2


Florida, most males my age are like 5’9 140-160 with fat. I’m like 10% and pretty strong. My dad is 6’4 and wide framed as fuck. Literal giant. I hopefuly will be huge like him by the time I’m 18/19.


----------



## RopeAllFemales (Sep 5, 2018)

Rate me

6'4 215 lbs 
20yo


----------



## Vanillestorms (Sep 5, 2018)

RopeAllFemales said:


> Rate me
> 
> 6'4 215 lbs
> 20yo



Profile looks good, front doesn’t. But a shit selfie doesn’t do your face justice tbf, try taking better pics so we can see.


----------



## Nibba (Sep 5, 2018)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> Idk man, i grew tall really early but i have a higher pitched voice and i dont grow any facial hair or body hair lmao.
> 
> Florida, most males my age are like 5’9 140-160 with fat. I’m like 10% and pretty strong. My dad is 6’4 and wide framed as fuck. Literal giant. I hopefuly will be huge like him by the time I’m 18/19.


That and ps would make you ultimate chad


----------



## RopeAllFemales (Sep 5, 2018)

Vanillestorms said:


> Profile looks good, front doesn’t. But a shit selfie doesn’t do your face justice tbf, try taking better pics so we can see.



What makes it bad iyo?
And i didnt want to fraud, just a straight pic of my emotionless front face, so that you guys can tell me exactly what is wrong with my face


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Sep 5, 2018)

RopeAllFemales said:


> What makes it bad iyo?
> And i didnt want to fraud, just a straight pic of my emotionless front face, so that you guys can tell me exactly what is wrong with my face



Nose job couldnt hurt. 

But tbh lose weight


----------



## RopeAllFemales (Sep 5, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Nose job couldnt hurt.
> 
> But tbh lose weight



What exactly would you change with my nose? I am thankful for your opinion and i take every advice serious


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Sep 5, 2018)

RopeAllFemales said:


> What exactly would you change with my nose? I am thankful for your opinion and i take every advice serious



Go to a plastic surgeon, he'll advise you. Its just too large I suppose.


----------



## ClydeF (Sep 5, 2018)

extreme-overthinker said:


> It's a really strong miracle drug for acne that is only meant to be used as a last resort. Doctors prescribe it like candy even though it has a lot of scary sides and can possibly stop your growth



can confirm that they work miracles, and also can confirm that side-effects are pretty real (Isotreitine is the one I've got experience with in this case)


----------



## Nibba (Sep 5, 2018)

ClydeF said:


> can confirm that they work miracles, and also can confirm that side-effects are pretty real (Isotreitine is the one I've got experience with in this case)


Side effects depend on the person tbh. My friend went on it and only had chapped lips tbh


----------



## Vanillestorms (Sep 5, 2018)

RopeAllFemales said:


> What makes it bad iyo?
> And i didnt want to fraud, just a straight pic of my emotionless front face, so that you guys can tell me exactly what is wrong with my face


Your face looks bigger from cheekbones down than the rest of the face, like you’re bloated. Btw if you can try to pluck your eyebrows striaght and they should be more thick but that’s just my opinion.

Btw I think you might look better shaved.


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Sep 5, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Side effects depend on the person tbh. My friend went on it and only had chapped lips tbh


When did his acne completely stop breaking out? I get that one or two pimples are normal, even when on accutane, but I still get 4-5 new pimples occasionally.
I'm on month 3 accutane now. I had an initial breakout in the first month and the pimples on the exact same spot always come up again. They go away and pop up at the same exact place. I can show you a picture if you want.
I have to take accutane for 18 months and so far I definitely see improvements but ai'm still not satisfied with the results. My skin, that was always oily, does not get oily anymore. My hair does not get greasy anymore at all, too. Even though my skin is really dry and the (positive) side effects are obvious, I get breakouts. 
So when can I expect that my acne won't break out anymore?


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Sep 5, 2018)

Curious0 said:


> When did his acne completely stop breaking out? I get that one or two pimples are normal, even when on accutane, but I still get 4-5 new pimples occasionally.
> I'm on month 3 accutane now. I had an initial breakout in the first month and the pimples on the exact same spot always come up again. They go away and pop up at the same exact place. I can show you a picture if you want.
> I have to take accutane for 18 months and so far I definitely see improvements but ai'm still not satisfied with the results. My skin, that was always oily, does not get oily anymore. My hair does not get greasy anymore at all, too. Even though my skin is really dry and the (positive) side effects are obvious, I get breakouts.
> So when can I expect that my acne won't break out anymore?



whats ur dosage? 

I only took 30mg/day for 2 months and saw AMAZING results. Lips got dry tho


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Sep 5, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> whats ur dosage?
> 
> I only took 30mg/day for 2 months and saw AMAZING results. Lips got dry tho


10mg/day. How bad was your acne? Did it leave minor scars?


----------



## Nibba (Sep 5, 2018)

Curious0 said:


> When did his acne completely stop breaking out? I get that one or two pimples are normal, even when on accutane, but I still get 4-5 new pimples occasionally.
> I'm on month 3 accutane now. I had an initial breakout in the first month and the pimples on the exact same spot always come up again. They go away and pop up at the same exact place. I can show you a picture if you want.
> I have to take accutane for 18 months and so far I definitely see improvements but ai'm still not satisfied with the results. My skin, that was always oily, does not get oily anymore. My hair does not get greasy anymore at all, too. Even though my skin is really dry and the (positive) side effects are obvious, I get breakouts.
> So when can I expect that my acne won't break out anymore?


He actually kept breaking out till the last month I believe and then started dermastamping and doesn't really break out anymore t b h


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Sep 5, 2018)

Curious0 said:


> 10mg/day. How bad was your acne? Did it leave minor scars?



My acne wasnt that bad tbf, but I did get cyst kinda. I still get occasional pimples but I havent been on accutane for a while now. a few months tbhtbh


----------



## Nibba (Sep 5, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> My acne wasnt that bad tbf, but I did get cyst kinda. I still get occasional pimples but I havent been on accutane for a while now. a few months tbhtbh


Did girls like you with acne tbh?


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Sep 5, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Did girls like you with acne tbh?



Hmmmm. Yeah they did, but only when I had moderate acne. When it got bad, I got less attention I suppose. But I never had SERIOUS SERIOUS ACNE ya know.


----------



## randomguy1235 (Sep 5, 2018)

Tricky said:


> Average looking fella, I think. Looking for advice on hair and skin stuff, plus anything else. Routine below, can post more pics if you guys want, thx in advance


It's hard to tell with only one picture where you're not staring at the camera, but I'd say around a 5.5 - 6. You have a good jawline and chin width + projection/length. Your Zygos also seem quite wide and high-set. Your main problems are your somewhat bulbous nose and asymmetrical eyes, but again I'd need more pics to confirm. 

As for your skincare routine, as a BARE MINIMUM, you should incorporate Retin - A (requires a prescription; otherwise, settle for Retinol), Vitamin C serum, and Hyaluronic Acid. These are the cornerstones of skincare (*especially Retin A*) and are essential to maintaining youthful, wrinkle-free skin. If you want to look DECADES younger than you actually are when you're older, I'd start ASAP to preserve your collagen.




RopeAllFemales said:


> Rate me
> 
> 6'4 215 lbs
> 20yo
> ...




I can't tell much about your frame from your pics, but being 6'4'' is definitely a huge boon for you. Your neck seems rather skinny (at least in the pictures), which is quite detrimental to your rating. Luckily that can be trained.

Facially speaking, I think your features might be obscured by your fat (cheeks seem chubbier than they should, lower mandible not defined, etc). What's your body fat percentage?

Also, being visibly/phenotypically ethnic unfortunately lowers your SMV, so your looks rating might be more negatively skewed to females

Overall, including your great height, I'd have to say around 5 - 5.5 currently. Could be substantially higher (1/1.5 points) if you get to a low body fat.


----------



## Nibba (Sep 5, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Hmmmm. Yeah they did, but only when I had moderate acne. When it got bad, I got less attention I suppose. But I never had SERIOUS SERIOUS ACNE ya know.


Right. I think there's a point where you have too much or too bad of acne to be attractive no matter what bone structure you have tbh


----------



## Tricky (Sep 5, 2018)

Getting an Invisalign type thing to fix my overbite and straighten my teeth, hopefully improve my lower third/smile. Got a consolation on Saturday, excited to start.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Sep 5, 2018)

Tricky said:


> Getting an Invisalign type thing to fix my overbite and straighten my teeth, hopefully improve my lower third/smile. Got a consolation on Saturday, excited to start.



Take before after pics!


----------



## Tricky (Sep 5, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Take before after pics!


It probably won't be very dramatic, so I'll take one after the consolation, and then in 6 months, when they say most people are finished.
Maybe at the 3 month mark if there's progress, IDK


----------



## randomguy1235 (Sep 6, 2018)

Hello all. I wanted to get some ratings before I lose weight (~ 50 - 55 pounds of fat) and start gymcelling. I also plan to get a myriad of surgeries but that won't happen until a year or two from now. I'm 5'10 btw 



Spoiler


----------



## Tricky (Sep 6, 2018)

randomguy1235 said:


> Hello all. I wanted to get some ratings before I lose weight (~ 50 - 55 pounds of fat) and start gymcelling. I also plan to get a myriad of surgeries but that won't happen until a year or two from now. I'm 5'10 btw
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



You've got a nice frame, could be 7/10 material after losing some weight/a year in the Gym. I was going to comment on your low cheekbones, but it's hard to tell what they'll look like after you finish your diet.


----------



## satoshisacuck (Sep 6, 2018)

He looks pretty old in this pictures. But yeah try losing weight, and see if that ages you


----------



## randomguy1235 (Sep 6, 2018)

satoshisacuck said:


> He looks pretty old in this pictures. But yeah try losing weight, and see if that ages you



I'm in my early 20s, unless you consider that old. I think it might be my negative canthal tilt and drooping suborbicularis oculi fat (Soof for short) that "age me" physically, but I'm getting a canthoplasty and soof lift within a year or two to fix it. How would you rate me currently?


----------



## Tricky (Sep 6, 2018)

randomguy1235 said:


> I'm in my early 20s, unless you consider that old. I think it might be my negative canthal tilt and drooping suborbicularis oculi fat (Soof for short) that "age me" physically, but I'm getting a canthoplasty and soof lift within a year or two to fix it. How would you rate me currently?



Take it as a compliment, it's better than having people think you look really young. At least, it's a good thing right now.


----------



## Nibba (Sep 6, 2018)

randomguy1235 said:


> I'm in my early 20s, unless you consider that old. I think it might be my negative canthal tilt and drooping suborbicularis oculi fat (Soof for short) that "age me" physically, but I'm getting a canthoplasty and soof lift within a year or two to fix it. How would you rate me currently?


you've got great feautres. you will mog most guys after gym let alone surgery


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Sep 6, 2018)

Nibba said:


> you've got great feautres. you will mog most guys after gym let alone surgery


this guy definitely has chad potential lmfao


----------



## Batterymodel (Sep 7, 2018)

randomguy1235 said:


> Hello all. I wanted to get some ratings before I lose weight (~ 50 - 55 pounds of fat) and start gymcelling. I also plan to get a myriad of surgeries but that won't happen until a year or two from now. I'm 5'10 btw
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Bad infraorbitals (common theme here), poor orbital placement in general leading to nct. Bad pheno, large nose, long, thin face, no cheekbones, bloated. 

You've got a great frame, good wrists, good facial hair 

a good 5.Gymcelling will pay off for you


----------



## randomguy1235 (Sep 7, 2018)

Thanks bros. I really appreciate the compliments, critiques, and honesty.


----------



## SchrodingersDick (Sep 8, 2018)

Weed said:


> 6.5/10
> 
> jfl @ that pic cropping.. Recessed jaw. Be happy that you are getting this advice now so you can think about saving up some cash to get a surgery later in life. Chin surgery.. Chin wing or sliding genioplasty. You are 5.5/10, would ascend with a good chin. Start saving up now, get it as soon as possible, you have the hope of not wasting your prime years.
> 
> ...


high trust is NOT a huge plus. its a huge MINUS


----------



## Centershock (Sep 8, 2018)

Looking for rating and advice, recommended surgeries also, tell if additional Pics needed


----------



## Tricky (Sep 8, 2018)

Centershock said:


> Looking for rating and advice, recommended surgeries also, tell if additional Pics needed




You may need longer hair to cover up the balding in the front. Eyebrows are a big scraggly, nose is a bit too wide for the length, chin and jaw are manageable. Do you have an overbite?


----------



## Tony (Sep 8, 2018)

Tricky said:


> You may need longer hair to cover up the balding in the front. Eyebrows are a big scraggly, nose is a bit too wide for the length, chin and jaw are manageable. Do you have an overbite?


he looks short also ... never began


----------



## Centershock (Sep 8, 2018)

Tricky said:


> You may need longer hair to cover up the balding in the front. Eyebrows are a big scraggly, nose is a bit too wide for the length, chin and jaw are manageable. Do you have an overbite?


Alright thanks and I don't know about the overbite, my cucked family tells me I look "fine" and prevents me from going to an orthodontist


Tony said:


> he looks short also ... never began


5'7 manlet reporting in


----------



## Tricky (Sep 8, 2018)

Tony said:


> he looks short also ... never began



He probably can't ascend, but if he just wants a 5/10 GF, that's def possible.


----------



## Tony (Sep 8, 2018)

Tricky said:


> He probably can't ascend, but if he just wants a 5/10 GF, that's def possible.


you forgot to mention if she is asian


----------



## Tricky (Sep 8, 2018)

Centershock said:


> Looking for rating and advice, recommended surgeries also, tell if additional Pics needed




How old are you OP?


----------



## Centershock (Sep 8, 2018)

Tricky said:


> How old are you OP?


19, starting college next month


----------



## Weed (Sep 8, 2018)

SchrodingersDick said:


> high trust is NOT a huge plus. its a huge MINUS


How so? If you are high trust, you are more likely to make friends, whereas if you are low trust people will be scared of you and will be disgusted by you.


----------



## Vanillestorms (Sep 8, 2018)

Centershock said:


> Looking for rating and advice, recommended surgeries also, tell if additional Pics needed



Dele Alli/10


----------



## Tricky (Sep 8, 2018)

Centershock said:


> 19, starting college next month



OK, so here's my personal advice. Find a subgroup on Campus. Look for girls that share common interests with you inside this subgroup. If there aren't any, you're wasting your time and should look elsewhere. 

You may want to try a short haircut to prevent the balding from showing, or get on some hair growth treatment.

You look skinny, go to the gym, eat more food.

Try colored contacts, also consider Rhinoplasty. 

If you put in all this effort, you'll be above average in terms of looks. You'll never be a 7, but with enough Look/Personality maxing, you should be able to get a GF (if that's what you're into, IDK).


----------



## Centershock (Sep 8, 2018)

Tricky said:


> OK, so here's my personal advice. Find a subgroup on Campus. Look for girls that share common interests with you inside this subgroup. If there aren't any, you're wasting your time and should look elsewhere.
> 
> You may want to try a short haircut to prevent the balding from showing, or get on some hair growth treatment.
> 
> ...


I'll take your advice to heart, just getting a single gf would mean ascension to me so maybe I'll manage till the end of summer. I thank you greatly in advance.


----------



## Tricky (Sep 8, 2018)

Centershock said:


> I'll take your advice to heart, just getting a single gf would mean ascension to me so maybe I'll manage till the end of summer. I thank you greatly in advance.



One more thing, because so many fakecels seem to miss this. You're going to get rejected plenty of times before you get a yes. Don't take it personally, and keep going. While you may not be the best looking person in the world, there are plenty of people who won't put in half the effort you will, so you'll almost always be above average in one way or another.


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Sep 9, 2018)

good pics from today tbhtbh.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Sep 9, 2018)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> View attachment 514
> View attachment 515
> good pics from today tbhtbh.



Nice shoulders. What are your excercises (Reps/sets/frequency) for shoulders?


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Sep 9, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Nice shoulders. What are your excercises (Reps/sets/frequency) for shoulders?


steroids lmao. im still on a basic training program, overhead press, seated shoulder press, lateral raises, rear delt flys, wide grip bench is pretty much all i do for shoulders. i aim for around 8-12 reps, standard shit. i had nonexistent delts before i hopped on testosterone and then i got carried by my androgen receptors lul


----------



## RopeAllFemales (Sep 9, 2018)

Tricky said:


> You may need longer hair to cover up the balding in the front. Eyebrows are a big scraggly, nose is a bit too wide for the length, chin and jaw are manageable. Do you have an overbite?


Is it you dele alli?


----------



## Tricky (Sep 9, 2018)

RopeAllFemales said:


> Is it you dele alli?



Yes, it's me, the English Professional Football player.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Sep 9, 2018)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> steroids lmao. im still on a basic training program, overhead press, seated shoulder press, lateral raises, rear delt flys, wide grip bench is pretty much all i do for shoulders. i aim for around 8-12 reps, standard shit. i had nonexistent delts before i hopped on testosterone and then i got carried by my androgen receptors lul



Yhhh I thought so, higher androgen receptor density are exploited like hell on roids. Just didnt wanna accuse ya of fake natty lel. 

Whats ur cycle?


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Sep 9, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Yhhh I thought so, higher androgen receptor density are exploited like hell on roids. Just didnt wanna accuse ya of fake natty lel.
> 
> Whats ur cycle?


130 mg 1 andro + 4 andro every day + cycle support. the plan was just 1 month then PCT. I've put on 8 pounds thus far, I think I have like two days left worth of pills before I start PCT.


----------



## jefferson (Sep 9, 2018)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> 130 mg 1 andro + 4 andro every day + cycle support. the plan was just 1 month then PCT. I've put on 8 pounds thus far, I think I have like two days left worth of pills before I start PCT.


You should just do real roids next time. I feel like alot of those designer prohormones you can buy online probably just contain underdosed and overpriced roids anyways.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Sep 9, 2018)

jefferson said:


> You should just do real roids next time. I feel like alot of those designer prohormones you can buy online probably just contain underdosed and overpriced roids anyways.



Exactly what I was gonna say lel


----------



## Balance87 (Sep 12, 2018)

I know you dudes are brutally honest. 32 years old now so it’s getting harder and harder to keep the look fresh. Never have been able to grab 8+ girls, though I try every weekend. Getting 6-7 girls requires a large amount of effort. What should I improve?


----------



## Tricky (Sep 13, 2018)

Balance87 said:


> I know you dudes are brutally honest. 32 years old now so it’s getting harder and harder to keep the look fresh. Never have been able to grab 8+ girls, though I try every weekend. Getting 6-7 girls requires a large amount of effort. What should I improve?



Can you send picture of your whole body AND your height? That'll give us more info to work with


----------



## Balance87 (Sep 13, 2018)

Tricky said:


> Can you send picture of your whole body AND your height? That'll give us more info to work with



5’10 170 lbs. can’t really bulk at this point cus I got neck problems from a car wreck and I can’t lift super heavy, I can only stay lean. Also always wear lifts at the club so I am standing 6’0


----------



## Tricky (Sep 13, 2018)

On a preliminarily level, I can talk about your face. Your hair is too tall for your face, making your front profile look out of proportion and giving your the appearance of a large forehead. The balding isn't helping either, check out Finasteride for that. Your chin and jaw are average, if you have an overbite, it could be improved by fixing that.

Just say your newest pics, yeah, your face/attitude is gonna give the biggest ROI for th average chick


----------



## Balance87 (Sep 13, 2018)

Tricky said:


> On a preliminarily level, I can talk about your face. Your hair is too tall for your face, making your front profile look out of proportion and giving your the appearance of a large forehead. The balding isn't helping either, check out Finasteride for that. Your chin and jaw are average, if you have an overbite, it could be improved by fixing that.
> 
> Just say your newest pics, yeah, your face/attitude is gonna give the biggest ROI for th average chick


Yeah good call man. When I started noticing the receding hair line a couple of years ago I started trying to think of an alternate hairstyle to try to cover my forehead, but I have not been able to come up with a good one yet.


----------



## Tricky (Sep 13, 2018)

Balance87 said:


> Yeah good call man. When I started noticing the receding hair line a couple of years ago I started trying to think of an alternate hairstyle to try to cover my forehead, but I have not been able to come up with a good one yet.



Talk to your Doctor, there's so many options for men in regards to hair loss. If you want to have hair into your 50's, yesterday is the best time to start looking into treatments.

For hair styles, I don't think you need to cover your forehead, just lower the volume. My advice would be to try a side part like this https://goo.gl/images/m2zmvK


----------



## Balance87 (Sep 13, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> There I have 3 pictures ?. One of my amature starting physique with some dumb pose (allow that).
> 
> One of my face (Sorry if I still seem squinty, I have large eyes that kinda pop-out, eyelids have to cover them).
> 
> ...



I’ll be realistic with you man. If you’re living in a western country, your ethnicity will exclude you from almost every single girl above a 6. If your ethnicity was not excluding you, your hairstyle and your fashion sense would exclude you. You really put off an extremely try hard vibe, and perhaps this vibe is a good thing where you are from, but to westernized white girls your whole look is going to come off as really strange and aloof at best and homosexual at worst. Mechanically your face and body look good, and if you just looked a little more normal and less self absorbed, you would clean up quite a bit.


----------



## Tricky (Sep 13, 2018)

Balance87 said:


> I’ll be realistic with you man. If you’re living in a western country, your ethnicity will exclude you from almost every single girl above a 6. If your ethnicity was not excluding you, your hairstyle and your fashion sense would exclude you. You really put off an extremely try hard vibe, and perhaps this vibe is a good thing where you are from, but to westernized white girls your whole look is going to come off as really strange and aloof at best and homosexual at worst. Mechanically your face and body look good, and if you just looked a little more normal and less self absorbed, you would clean up quite a bit.



What the fuck did you just say about CurryChad? The Ocean rises an inch every time girls see CurryChad at the beach, due to how wet they become. When CurryChad does push-ups, he pushes the earth off it's axis due to his massive chest.


----------



## Balance87 (Sep 13, 2018)

ClydeF said:


> View attachment 186
> View attachment 187
> 
> 
> ...


Dude I have to say you’re like 7/10 PSL. If you did not have such a large forehead and you fix your nose you would be approaching chad status. If you’re 22 now and you have not gotten laid, it is my becuse of the way you look, it’s because you’re not approaching and escalating properly.


----------



## Balance87 (Sep 13, 2018)

Tricky said:


> What the fuck did you just say about CurryChad? The Ocean rises an inch every time girls see CurryChad at the beach, due to how wet they become. When CurryChad does push-ups, he pushes the earth off it's axis due to his massive chest.


This is a nice dream I’ve just been in the game for a long time and I see what happens to Indian dudes in America. At least in my part of the country, his only conceivable chance to get high smv girls would be to come off as very normal, dress white, and have razor sharp game.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Sep 14, 2018)

Balance87 said:


> I’ll be realistic with you man. If you’re living in a western country, your ethnicity will exclude you from almost every single girl above a 6. If your ethnicity was not excluding you, your hairstyle and your fashion sense would exclude you. You really put off an extremely try hard vibe, and perhaps this vibe is a good thing where you are from, but to westernized white girls your whole look is going to come off as really strange and aloof at best and homosexual at worst. Mechanically your face and body look good, and if you just looked a little more normal and less self absorbed, you would clean up quite a bit.



I live in London UK lel. Girls have always complimented my style tbhtbh. Half my highschool is brown, I've never really face descrimination, above and below 6/10 foids.
One of the words being use to describe me is "laid back" and "Doesnt give a fuck", so nah, I dont think I seem like a try hard. I dont remember half of yesterday, but I was high out of my mind after my first day of school in a park, my hands full with this WESTERNISED WHITE girl's ass ???. Tbf shes really slim so idk how much that counts for anything. 

But yh, being ethnic can get u some discrimination, just depends where. In london, there isnt a lot tbh. Cause there are so many immigrants here, but yh its bad for ethnics anywhere in England outside London, Birmingham or Manchester.


Balance87 said:


> This is a nice dream I’ve just been in the game for a long time and I see what happens to Indian dudes in America. At least in my part of the country, his only conceivable chance to get high smv girls would be to come off as very normal, dress white, and have razor sharp game.



Well, you live in America so maybe that explains it. I dont want to seem "white" thats really embarressing sometimes given the shit I see around. 






"The genetically superior race"

I've always done okay with girls, even "westernised white ones". Women dont give as much of a shit as people say, espeacially in big cities, New york, Berlin, L.A., London ect ect. 

I've lived in Toronto and London my whole life ? Ur the only one here trying to imagine me as some pakalu papito motherfucker ?.


----------



## Dog (Sep 14, 2018)




----------



## Nibba (Sep 14, 2018)

Dog said:


>



5-5.5 if you wanna ascend and rock that mane start gymcelling


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Sep 14, 2018)

rate me 17yo


----------



## Tricky (Sep 14, 2018)

Dog said:


>




Yeah, your best bet is to try and imitate Kit Harrington's style. If you'd like to try a shorter hairstyle, we'd need to see it b/f helping max out that style.


extreme-overthinker said:


> rate me 17yo
> View attachment 726



Beard's pretty scruffy, NGL. I'd trim to heavy stubble, unless you have a shit jawline. Looking a bit fluffy, would benefit from Gymmaxing/fork put downs


----------



## Balance87 (Sep 14, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> I live in London UK lel. Girls have always complimented my style tbhtbh. Half my highschool is brown, I've never really face descrimination, above and below 6/10 foids.
> One of the words being use to describe me is "laid back" and "Doesnt give a fuck", so nah, I dont think I seem like a try hard. I dont remember half of yesterday, but I was high out of my mind after my first day of school in a park, my hands full with this WESTERNISED WHITE girl's ass ???. Tbf shes really slim so idk how much that counts for anything.
> 
> But yh, being ethnic can get u some discrimination, just depends where. In london, there isnt a lot tbh. Cause there are so many immigrants here, but yh its bad for ethnics anywhere in England outside London, Birmingham or Manchester.
> ...


Sounds like you took some offense? Idk buddy I was just trying to help you out speaking from my personal experience. I don’t live in a huge multicultural city. Maybe the super metro style works in London. It’s just seen as gay here.


----------



## Needmorelooks (Sep 16, 2018)

This is me, im 18 and 6'3. Pretty skinny fat just need to loose sone stomach fat. Any suggestion on what else to do looks wise?


----------



## Nibba (Sep 16, 2018)

Needmorelooks said:


> View attachment 744
> 
> This is me, im 18 and 6'3. Pretty skinny fat just need to loose sone stomach fat. Any suggestion on what else to do looks wise?


Just lose bodyfat and start lifting. Do you want any surgery or what


----------



## Tricky (Sep 16, 2018)

Needmorelooks said:


> View attachment 744
> 
> This is me, im 18 and 6'3. Pretty skinny fat just need to loose sone stomach fat. Any suggestion on what else to do looks wise?



Your lower third needs work


----------



## Vanillestorms (Sep 16, 2018)

extreme-overthinker said:


> rate me 17yo
> View attachment 726


Mogs Gandy by far.








Sorry, I mean Ghandi.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Sep 16, 2018)

extreme-overthinker said:


> rate me 17yo
> View attachment 726



Bro just Osama-Bin-Ladenmaxx


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 16, 2018)

20yo X-ray included


----------



## Tricky (Sep 16, 2018)

Narcissus said:


> 20yo X-ray included




How tall?


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 16, 2018)

Tricky said:


> How tall?


please rate all three instances. 
5.4
5.8
6.2


----------



## Tricky (Sep 16, 2018)

Narcissus said:


> please rate all three instances.
> 5.4
> 5.8
> 6.2



What the hell are you talking about? Dude, you're asking for a rating, height is part of that rating. If you're 4 foot 10, your rating is gonna be different than a 6'5" guy. I mean, you don't have to share if you're uncomfortable. On pure face alone, all height/body memes aside, you're a 6/10 PSL, 7/10 if you can hide the big forehead and lower your jawline (google facial thirds if you don't know what I'm talking about)


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 16, 2018)

Tricky said:


> What the hell are you talking about? Dude, you're asking for a rating, height is part of that rating. If you're 4 foot 10, your rating is gonna be different than a 6'5" guy. I mean, you don't have to share if you're uncomfortable. On pure face alone, all height/body memes aside, you're a 6/10 PSL, 7/10 if you can hide the big forehead and lower your jawline (google facial thirds if you don't know what I'm talking about)



Thank you for your rating, i'm 5.8. 
I'm listening to dr. Mew.. haha. Any special tricks to lower my jawline?


----------



## Tricky (Sep 16, 2018)

Narcissus said:


> Thank you for your rating, i'm 5.8.
> I'm listening to dr. Mew.. haha. Any special tricks to lower my jawline?


Fixing an over/underbite can work


----------



## Narcissus (Sep 17, 2018)

i'm 5'10 btw


----------



## Omnia mors aequat (Sep 17, 2018)

Rate me and advice please
5'10 (177 cm), 154 lbs
right eye is blind, can't fix the lazy eye
think im gonna bulk and gymcel (metabolism is crazy fast tho, hard for me to gain weight)


----------



## Deleted member 283 (Sep 17, 2018)

Omnia mors aequat said:


> Rate me and advice please
> 5'10 (177 cm), 154 lbs
> right eye is blind, can't fix the lazy eye
> think im gonna bulk and gymcel (metabolism is crazy fast tho, hard for me to gain weight)
> ...


Dude, you look like a person who would rock Sunglasses
wear glasses and I'll say your a 8/10


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Sep 17, 2018)

fatcelnolonger said:


> Dude, you look like a person who would rock Sunglasses
> wear glasses and I'll say your a 8/10



Not 8/10 lol.


----------



## Tricky (Sep 17, 2018)

Omnia mors aequat said:


> Rate me and advice please
> 5'10 (177 cm), 154 lbs
> right eye is blind, can't fix the lazy eye
> think im gonna bulk and gymcel (metabolism is crazy fast tho, hard for me to gain weight)
> ...


Your eyes are really close together, so glasses may be something to consider. Also look into hairstyle that don't make your head appear more elongated and square than it already is. Longer on the sides, shorter at the top, ect


fatcelnolonger said:


> Dude, you look like a person who would rock Sunglasses
> wear glasses and I'll say your a 8/10



So the PSL rating system is much harder than the normie rating system. An 8/10 is the best looking guy in a group of 1,000 random guys. No offense to OP, but he's not in that category. I'd rate him at a 4 currently, with potential to gym/hair/glasses max up to a 5.5


----------



## Parasito (Sep 17, 2018)

Dog said:


>



You look like some musician on drugs. Learn playing a guitar, wear a red lumberjack shirt and that will automatically make you a 7.5 imo with girls falling for you.


Needmorelooks said:


> View attachment 744
> 
> This is me, im 18 and 6'3. Pretty skinny fat just need to loose sone stomach fat. Any suggestion on what else to do looks wise?


You look like the school douchebag tbh. You look quite well for being an incel, probably around 7.


Omnia mors aequat said:


> Rate me and advice please
> 5'10 (177 cm), 154 lbs
> right eye is blind, can't fix the lazy eye
> think im gonna bulk and gymcel (metabolism is crazy fast tho, hard for me to gain weight)
> ...


Bro, you look good. That jaw is chad-like. Your eyes are a minor problem, but I've read operations can fix the lazy one if it bothers you that much.


----------



## Parasito (Sep 17, 2018)

Tbh most of you look above average....so I even feel kinda anxious posting myself among you...but I would love any kind of advice. 22 years old, (180) 6ft.... 75kg (165lbs)


----------



## Nibba (Sep 17, 2018)

Parasito said:


> Tbh most of you look above average....so I even feel kinda anxious posting myself among you...but I would love any kind of advice. 22 years old, (180) 6ft.... 75kg (165lbs)


gymcelling and neck training could help you a lot. 4.5-5/10 psl

you have good coloring and nice full lips. good pretty boy appeal


----------



## Tricky (Sep 17, 2018)

Parasito said:


> Tbh most of you look above average....so I even feel kinda anxious posting myself among you...but I would love any kind of advice. 22 years old, (180) 6ft.... 75kg (165lbs)



Is that a recent pic?


----------



## UBER (Sep 18, 2018)

Afrikancel said:


> Ftfy


Where you now boyo


----------



## Parasito (Sep 18, 2018)

Tricky said:


> Is that a recent pic?


From last year, I don't like taking pictures of me tbh.


----------



## Nibba (Sep 18, 2018)

UBER said:


> Where you now boyo


Probably ascended or realized he could never beat our shitpost champ @Tony


----------



## Tricky (Sep 18, 2018)

Parasito said:


> From last year, I don't like taking pictures of me tbh.



Your skull seems to allow for a nice high top fade. Go to a stylist at a barber, ask them to give you a trendy haircut. Beyond that, basic advice like gymaxing, keeping your teeth and skin clean, should do the trick. Hope this helps dude


----------



## averageblokecel (Sep 18, 2018)

extreme-overthinker said:


> rate me 17yo
> View attachment 726


Yep know I know why people respected you, you literally look like you are going to fucking blow up if someone insults you


----------



## Tony (Sep 18, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Probably ascended or realized he could never beat our shitpost champ @Tony


tbh there is far greater chance he roped at the fact that he is always in my shadow eating the shit


----------



## Nibba (Sep 18, 2018)

Tony said:


> tbh there is far greater chance he roped at the fact that he is always in my shadow eating the shit


Kek he's in incel heaven getting mogged by blackops2cel


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Sep 18, 2018)

averageblokecel said:


> Yep know I know why people respected you, you literally look like you are going to fucking blow up if someone insults you


Who cares what normie kaffirs think of u, it's still respect at the end of the day


----------



## averageblokecel (Sep 18, 2018)

extreme-overthinker said:


> Who cares what normie kaffirs think of u, it's still respect at the end of the day


Of course my man, never said otherwise


----------



## Tony (Sep 18, 2018)

averageblokecel said:


> Of course my man, never said otherwise


u showed submission now.. kuk


----------



## averageblokecel (Sep 18, 2018)

Tony said:


> u should submission now.. kuk


fight with me bitch


----------



## Nibba (Sep 18, 2018)

averageblokecel said:


> fight with me bitch


vs


----------



## averageblokecel (Sep 18, 2018)

Nibba said:


> vs


vs


----------



## Nibba (Sep 18, 2018)

averageblokecel said:


> vs


----------



## Tony (Sep 18, 2018)

averageblokecel said:


> vs


(me) vs  (bloketruecel)


----------



## averageblokecel (Sep 18, 2018)

Tony said:


> (me) vs  (bloketruecel)


(you) vs me(sociopath)


----------



## Tony (Sep 18, 2018)

averageblokecel said:


> (you) vs me(sociopath)


ah you delusional little princess


----------



## Nibba (Sep 18, 2018)

Tony said:


> ah you delusional little princess


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Sep 20, 2018)

notfresco1 said:


> 6’2 and 235 lb


As of right now a 3/10. Lose some weight, cut down to 195 and then post some progress pics.


----------



## Tricky (Sep 20, 2018)

notfresco1 said:


> 6’2 and 235 lb



Yeah OP, losing weight is the only way for us to give more relevant feedback. We just don't know what your face will look like until then. If you'd like to learn more about weight loss, check out r/Loseit for some helpful advice.


----------



## Deleted member 283 (Sep 20, 2018)

notfresco1 said:


> 6’2 and 235 lb


Yeah lose weight I was 250 now hovering around 230


----------



## satoshisacuck (Sep 20, 2018)

That feel when you are high iq to rate yourself properly and don't need anyone else to rate for you.


----------



## notfresco1 (Sep 20, 2018)

Tricky said:


> Yeah OP, losing weight is the only way for us to give more relevant feedback. We just don't know what your face will look like until then. If you'd like to learn more about weight loss, check out r/Loseit for some helpful advice.


I have pictures from when I was around 190 I can post later


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Sep 20, 2018)

notfresco1 said:


> I have pictures from when I was around 190 I can post later


Those would be much better.


----------



## Nibba (Sep 20, 2018)

Omnia mors aequat said:


> Rate me and advice please
> 5'10 (177 cm), 154 lbs
> right eye is blind, can't fix the lazy eye
> think im gonna bulk and gymcel (metabolism is crazy fast tho, hard for me to gain weight)
> ...


Interesting name choice. Why did you choose it?


----------



## Langrisser (Sep 20, 2018)

Hi everyone. I need some serious and honest tips. Wanna give it maybe one more try before I hit my 40's. I'm "tall" for an ethnic at 5'9 barefoot but I live in the US and not moving so nothing I can do about that. I never learned proper styling or anything like that I just wear a t-shirt and cargo shorts every single day. Any advice would be appreciated.

Have tried gymcel and bulking but I don't think it's possible for me without steroids. My body is pretty ugly cause I've been eating 3.5k calories a day for motnhs with no results. I have like no issues losing weight though so maybe I'll just get down to low body fat % and give up on bulking? idk.

33 years old/5'9

Tried to take a variety of photos should be enough hopefully.


----------



## Deleted member 283 (Sep 20, 2018)

Langrisser said:


> Hi everyone. I need some serious and honest tips. Wanna give it maybe one more try before I hit my 40's. I'm "tall" for an ethnic at 5'9 barefoot but I live in the US and not moving so nothing I can do about that. I never learned proper styling or anything like that I just wear a t-shirt and cargo shorts every single day. Any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> Have tried gymcel and bulking but I don't think it's possible for me without steroids. My body is pretty ugly cause I've been eating 3.5k calories a day for motnhs with no results. I have like no issues losing weight though so maybe I'll just get down to low body fat % and give up on bulking? idk.
> 
> ...


If you started going to the gym and lifting you would be a possible 5-6/10


----------



## Tricky (Sep 20, 2018)

Langrisser said:


> Hi everyone. I need some serious and honest tips. Wanna give it maybe one more try before I hit my 40's. I'm "tall" for an ethnic at 5'9 barefoot but I live in the US and not moving so nothing I can do about that. I never learned proper styling or anything like that I just wear a t-shirt and cargo shorts every single day. Any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> Have tried gymcel and bulking but I don't think it's possible for me without steroids. My body is pretty ugly cause I've been eating 3.5k calories a day for motnhs with no results. I have like no issues losing weight though so maybe I'll just get down to low body fat % and give up on bulking? idk.
> 
> ...



So first thing first. Let's talk about your PSL rating (remember, this is harsher than IRL). You're probably a 2 right now. You have a gut, really thin eyerbows, and no strong facial features. 

A full transformation may only bring you up to a 4. You'll either need to money/statusmax the rest of the way.

I'll talk about what I know, which would be Gymmaxing. You aren't even close to your genetic potential for muscle mass, so going on a cut to lose all that fat, and then slowly bulking up would be your best bet. Check out r/Fitness's wiki for advice/programs.

You'll need plastic surgery to reach that 2 point bump, although I'm not sure exactly what type would be best. I'm going to keep an eye on this thread to try and make sure you get all the advice you can.


fatcelnolonger said:


> If you started going to the gym and lifting you would be a possible 5-6/10



That's really optimistic, even by IRL standards. A 6 is the best looking guy in a group of 100 random guys.


----------



## Langrisser (Sep 20, 2018)

Tricky said:


> So first thing first. Let's talk about your PSL rating (remember, this is harsher than IRL). You're probably a 2 right now. You have a gut, really thin eyerbows, and no strong facial features.
> 
> A full transformation may only bring you up to a 4. You'll either need to money/statusmax the rest of the way.
> 
> ...



Yes I really wish I had thicker eyebrows. Have difficulty growing a decent beard as well. Sucks being Asian. I bought an "eyebrow growth serum" on amazon that has 4.5 stars, probably getting ripped off with snake oil but it was only $10 so might as well give it a try. Any easy ways to get better brows? I don't think plastic surgery is worth it at my age.

Any fitness programs to recommend? I've mostly been stuck doing bodyweight exercises but going to try joining a gym and see how it goes. I've gotten to where I can do 20+ pull-ups easily but can't add any weight which is the real problem.

Also, anyone got suggestions for hair? It gets insanely thick/impossible to style so I've just been getting a crew cut every few months when it gets too long.

This is 6 months of growth which I eventually cut off b/c it just turns into an asian afro (it's down in the pic + foggy cause of a shower but its the only pic I have)


----------



## Nibba (Sep 20, 2018)

Langrisser said:


> Hi everyone. I need some serious and honest tips. Wanna give it maybe one more try before I hit my 40's. I'm "tall" for an ethnic at 5'9 barefoot but I live in the US and not moving so nothing I can do about that. I never learned proper styling or anything like that I just wear a t-shirt and cargo shorts every single day. Any advice would be appreciated.
> 
> Have tried gymcel and bulking but I don't think it's possible for me without steroids. My body is pretty ugly cause I've been eating 3.5k calories a day for motnhs with no results. I have like no issues losing weight though so maybe I'll just get down to low body fat % and give up on bulking? idk.
> 
> ...


Pm me and I will give u advice


----------



## Langrisser (Sep 20, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Pm me and I will give u advice



Don't think I can, says I don't have permission to start a new conversation


----------



## Nibba (Sep 20, 2018)

Langrisser said:


> Don't think I can, says I don't have permission to start a new conversation


I got you


----------



## Deleted member 283 (Sep 20, 2018)

Langrisser said:


> Yes I really wish I had thicker eyebrows. Have difficulty growing a decent beard as well. Sucks being Asian. I bought an "eyebrow growth serum" on amazon that has 4.5 stars, probably getting ripped off with snake oil but it was only $10 so might as well give it a try. Any easy ways to get better brows? I don't think plastic surgery is worth it at my age.
> 
> Any fitness programs to recommend? I've mostly been stuck doing bodyweight exercises but going to try joining a gym and see how it goes. I've gotten to where I can do 20+ pull-ups easily but can't add any weight which is the real problem.
> 
> ...


Start lifting and get a bunch of tatoos in japanese near your shoulders


----------



## jefferson (Sep 20, 2018)

Langrisser said:


> Yes I really wish I had thicker eyebrows. Have difficulty growing a decent beard as well. Sucks being Asian. I bought an "eyebrow growth serum" on amazon that has 4.5 stars, probably getting ripped off with snake oil but it was only $10 so might as well give it a try. Any easy ways to get better brows? I don't think plastic surgery is worth it at my age.
> 
> Any fitness programs to recommend? I've mostly been stuck doing bodyweight exercises but going to try joining a gym and see how it goes. I've gotten to where I can do 20+ pull-ups easily but can't add any weight which is the real problem.
> 
> ...


Right now you're the definition of skinny fat. If I were you I would start a keto diet and cut down 10-15 lbs then begin a long-term lean bulk. And definitely start using weights instead of just bodyweight stuff.


----------



## Langrisser (Sep 20, 2018)

jefferson said:


> Right now you're the definition of skinny fat. If I were you I would start a keto diet and cut down 10-15 lbs then begin a long-term lean bulk. And definitely start using weights instead of just bodyweight stuff.



Why keto diet? You do realize I'm Asian and can't live without rice right. Currently trying to cut and doing ~1800-1900 calories a day, but it's balanced fats/carbs/protein. I could easily go down to 1500-1600 but I'm scared of losing the little muscle mass I do have. 1500-1600 w/o carbs would be torture though. 

Will keto really make a huge difference after 3-4 months?


----------



## jefferson (Sep 20, 2018)

Langrisser said:


> You do realize I'm Asian and can't live without rice right.


Lmao, well I guess cut down however you want but like I said you should cut 10-15 lbs then lean bulk.


----------



## notfresco1 (Sep 20, 2018)

This is me at around 190


----------



## Tricky (Sep 20, 2018)

notfresco1 said:


> This is me at around 190



You're also a kid in that pic. Your face does change shape as you age, and I think yours has probably changed as well.


----------



## Deleted member 283 (Sep 20, 2018)

notfresco1 said:


> This is me at around 190


Yo niko lets go bowling


----------



## notfresco1 (Sep 20, 2018)

fatcelnolonger said:


> Yo niko lets go bowling


Epic


----------



## Langrisser (Sep 22, 2018)

Just a minor update. Did a heavy scrub + cleanse on the face which actually made the skin extremely soft but didn't really improve the complexion much. I've lost 3 pounds since my first post...thinking mostly water weight despite the fact that I'm drinking 1 gallon+ a day. Might need to up the calories a bit? Not sure about this.

I'm hoping trying an anti-wrinkle cream will remove the forehead lines or at least improve it somewhat. They're more visible in bright sunlight...anyone got a good tip for minimizing the lines? 

The castor oil does seem to be helping my eyebrows a bit but might be placebo effect atm. Will need to see in a month. 
Going to post some more update pics in about 2 months or so. Gonna try to look for a decent haircut next.


----------



## Nibba (Sep 22, 2018)

notfresco1 said:


> This is me at around 190


you're just a kid dude. give it time. i looked bad until i was almost 18


----------



## Tricky (Sep 22, 2018)

Langrisser said:


> Just a minor update. Did a heavy scrub + cleanse on the face which actually made the skin extremely soft but didn't really improve the complexion much. I've lost 3 pounds since my first post...thinking mostly water weight despite the fact that I'm drinking 1 gallon+ a day. Might need to up the calories a bit? Not sure about this.
> 
> I'm hoping trying an anti-wrinkle cream will remove the forehead lines or at least improve it somewhat. They're more visible in bright sunlight...anyone got a good tip for minimizing the lines?
> 
> ...



Your head is more oval than Steven's, so keep that in mind. I'd first try a trendy haircut (ask your barber about what options you have), and then give Steven's hair a shot. He uses a beard to make his face seem longer, which is a problem you don't have.


----------



## UBER (Sep 23, 2018)

extreme-overthinker said:


> rate me 17yo
> View attachment 726


LDAR


----------



## goff2 (Sep 23, 2018)

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/xshqz067mwzgesn/AABfVW10VHMzwgACS3jLcVU6a?dl=0

here some of my photos, I really hate my roman/greek nose. Should I have surgery? Some are selfies, other 2 meters away with a good camera, but none of them is photoshopped


----------



## Tricky (Sep 23, 2018)

goff2 said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/sh/xshqz067mwzgesn/AABfVW10VHMzwgACS3jLcVU6a?dl=0
> 
> here some of my photos, I really hate my roman/greek nose. Should I have surgery? Some are selfies, other 2 meters away with a good camera, but none of them is photoshopped



Honestly? Not really dude. You're already a 6/10. Gymaxing and a trendy haircut would improve your appeal to a 7, which is probably the highest you're gonna go. Don't worry, a 7/10 PSL is one step below a model, so you're doing pretty alright.


----------



## badromance (Sep 23, 2018)

@Tricky mind rating me ?  any advice ? im trying to looksmax so hard jfl


----------



## Tricky (Sep 23, 2018)

badromance said:


> @Tricky mind rating me ?  any advice ? im trying to looksmax so hard jfl




I need some more pics. Profile shots, camera further away, ect


----------



## badromance (Sep 23, 2018)

Tricky said:


> I need some more pics. Profile shots, camera further away, ect


i suck at taking selfies. this one ? i dont have good mirror at home jfl


----------



## Tricky (Sep 23, 2018)

badromance said:


> i suck at taking selfies. this one ? i dont have good mirror at home jfl




You have a very long face, and that haircut isn't helping. Growing a beard and picking a haircut that's longer on he sides help the proportions. In terms of surgery, a rhinoplasty can reduce the size and improve your proportions.


----------



## Vanillestorms (Sep 23, 2018)

badromance said:


> @Tricky mind rating me ?  any advice ? im trying to looksmax so hard jfl



You need surgeries, dude.


----------



## badromance (Sep 23, 2018)

Vanillestorms said:


> You need surgeries, dude.


Yeh i will think about that after i clear my skin and gain muscle and gain more natural look on my face


----------



## Tricky (Sep 23, 2018)

@badromance Almost forgot, if you want help with beard/haircut stuff, lmk


----------



## DeptsofTheEye (Sep 23, 2018)

Rate this friend of mine, please. I've always considered him really good looking. He's approx 150 lbs / 75-77 kgs and 188-190 cm.


----------



## Tricky (Sep 23, 2018)

DeptsofTheEye said:


> Rate this friend of mine, please. I've always considered him really good looking. He's approx 150 lbs / 75-77 kgs and 188-190 cm.




Not in love with that haircut TBH. Looks like a surfer dude. If he got a trendy haircut and Gymmaxed for a few years, he could be a 7/10 PSL. I'd say he's a 6/10 PSL RN


----------



## DeptsofTheEye (Sep 23, 2018)

Tricky said:


> Not in love with that haircut TBH. Looks like a surfer dude. If he got a trendy haircut and Gymmaxed for a few years, he could be a 7/10 PSL. I'd say he's a 6/10 PSL RN


Yeah, the hair is way too long now imo. What does PSL mean?


----------



## Tricky (Sep 23, 2018)

DeptsofTheEye said:


> Yeah, the hair is way too long now imo. What does PSL mean?



So there's two rating systems. You know how most normie people rate themselves as 7/10? Well, PSL is usually 2 points lower than that. So the average person is a 5, instead of a 7


----------



## DeptsofTheEye (Sep 23, 2018)

Tricky said:


> So there's two rating systems. You know how most normie people rate themselves as 7/10? Well, PSL is usually 2 points lower than that. So the average person is a 5, instead of a 7


Ahh, aight. Idk what I would define him as. A normie or a chad, idk. He tends to fuck a lot of girls though. He's not really that good a friend of mine, I'm just kinda jealous of him.


----------



## Tricky (Sep 23, 2018)

DeptsofTheEye said:


> Ahh, aight. Idk what I would define him as. A normie or a chad, idk. He tends to fuck a lot of girls though. He's not really that good a friend of mine, I'm just kinda jealous of him.



We'd call him a Chad-Lite. He's good looking enough to get girls, but not so hot that he's just adored by several at a time


----------



## Omnia mors aequat (Sep 24, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Interesting name choice. Why did you choose it?



cuz I'm a frustrated, depressed mentalcel lol


----------



## Nibba (Sep 24, 2018)

Omnia mors aequat said:


> cuz I'm a frustrated, depressed mentalcel lol


Iktf bro


----------



## Omnia mors aequat (Sep 24, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Iktf bro


what's lktf


----------



## Nibba (Sep 24, 2018)

Omnia mors aequat said:


> what's lktf


I know that feel


----------



## goff2 (Sep 24, 2018)

Tricky said:


> Honestly? Not really dude. You're already a 6/10. Gymaxing and a trendy haircut would improve your appeal to a 7, which is probably the highest you're gonna go. Don't worry, a 7/10 PSL is one step below a model, so you're doing pretty alright.


Thank you for your thoughts, but do you don't consider rhinoplasty? And can you post some nice haircut for my face? I'm always in trouble choosing one, thank you sir


----------



## Tricky (Sep 24, 2018)

goff2 said:


> Thank you for your thoughts, but do you don't consider rhinoplasty? And can you post some nice haircut for my face? I'm always in trouble choosing one, thank you sir



It really doesn't matter. The shape and size are within standard deviation of the norm, meaning that it's not an outlier.


----------



## Krezo (Sep 25, 2018)

Here I am:


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Sep 26, 2018)

Krezo said:


> Here I am:
> View attachment 1009


7/10psl. chad af.


----------



## x69 (Sep 26, 2018)

Krezo said:


> Here I am:
> View attachment 1009


Nice bone-structure


----------



## InhibitedChad (Sep 27, 2018)

R8 pls.
Any advice on haircut ?
Whats my potential?atm i have a pretty bad overbite.I think im not that bad tbh.


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Sep 27, 2018)

InhibitedChad said:


> View attachment 1037
> 
> R8 pls.
> Any advice on haircut ?
> Whats my potential?atm i have a pretty bad overbite.I think im not that bad tbh.


5/10 PSL


----------



## jefferson (Sep 27, 2018)

InhibitedChad said:


> View attachment 1037
> 
> R8 pls.
> Any advice on haircut ?
> Whats my potential?atm i have a pretty bad overbite.I think im not that bad tbh.


Shave! Seriously shave that thing off your face . Don't try to grow a beard if you can't grow one, I'm in the same boat as you when it comes to that.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Sep 28, 2018)

InhibitedChad said:


> View attachment 1037
> 
> R8 pls.
> Any advice on haircut ?
> Whats my potential?atm i have a pretty bad overbite.I think im not that bad tbh.


Shave that beard and lose weight/ get leaner. Once that happens you will be a 6.5/10 psl. If you're above 6' then 7/10.


----------



## Vanillestorms (Sep 28, 2018)

InhibitedChad said:


> View attachment 1037
> 
> R8 pls.
> Any advice on haircut ?
> Whats my potential?atm i have a pretty bad overbite.I think im not that bad tbh.


Your beard looks like my pubes


----------



## InhibitedChad (Sep 28, 2018)

Yeah my beard sucks,shaved already but i hate it i look like a baby.btw am i too young to go on minoxidil?(18 atm)


----------



## Tricky (Sep 28, 2018)

InhibitedChad said:


> Yeah my beard sucks,shaved already but i hate it i look like a baby.btw am i too young to go on minoxidil?(18 atm)



You probably could wait a year and not need Minoxidil


----------



## Deleted member 283 (Sep 28, 2018)

InhibitedChad said:


> Yeah my beard sucks,shaved already but i hate it i look like a baby.btw am i too young to go on minoxidil?(18 atm)


never too young for minoxidil pm for cheap source


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Sep 29, 2018)

5'10, chubby atm, unfrauded pics i think


----------



## oldcell (Sep 29, 2018)

shitskincurry said:


> 5'10, chubby atm, unfrauded pics i think




Best looking indian at pls, great bones, robust, lower third and facial ratios. 
U just need to loose weight and get tan like on second picture to became a full chad.


----------



## Lorsss (Sep 29, 2018)

badromance said:


> i suck at taking selfies. this one ? i dont have good mirror at home jfl



you need the hairstyle and beardmaxing


----------



## jefferson (Sep 30, 2018)

Mild face bloat and acne, no pump.

Me from a better angle @ZUZZCEL

rating out of 10? what would be the easiest things to fix?


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Sep 30, 2018)

jefferson said:


> Mild face bloat and acne, no pump.
> 
> Me from a better angle @ZUZZCEL
> View attachment 1072
> ...



6/10 from dat pic PSL, fix your acne/bloat, roidcel and you can be a 7/10 IMO. your voice falios you /da way you speak, you sound like a gook/nerd imo, some girls wont be into dat. Also NTMaxxxx


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Sep 30, 2018)

jefferson said:


> Mild face bloat and acne, no pump.
> 
> Me from a better angle @ZUZZCEL
> View attachment 1072
> ...


Do something for your acne. Get leaner. Your jaw looks insane ngl. Currently 5.5, if you're 6'or above then 6 psl. (you've been adding mass at an insane rate btw, keep up the good work).


----------



## Tricky (Sep 30, 2018)

jefferson said:


> Mild face bloat and acne, no pump.
> 
> Me from a better angle @ZUZZCEL
> View attachment 1072
> ...



Acne, balding, and having nice teeth. After that, you're done. You've reached your non surgical genetic potential.


----------



## jefferson (Sep 30, 2018)

Tricky said:


> Acne, balding, and having nice teeth. After that, you're done. You've reached your non surgical genetic potential.



I'm not balding. My teeth could definitely be whiter though, I should get on that.


----------



## Weishaupt (Sep 30, 2018)

Me


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Sep 30, 2018)

Weishaupt said:


> Me




Currycel, Skinny-Fatcel, NegativeCanthalTiltcel, LateralZygoProjectioncel, Haircutcel, Patchybeardcel. 

Its not over tho, start by gymcelling. Use Clen/T3.


----------



## Weishaupt (Sep 30, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Currycel, Skinny-Fatcel, NegativeCanthalTiltcel, LateralZygoProjectioncel, Haircutcel, Patchybeardcel.
> 
> Its not over tho, start by gymcelling. Use Clen/T3.



Lol those cels made me laugh. I'm arab not indian and I don't gymcel currently, just pushups everyday. I'm also high bodyfat but on purpose because I'm eating everything to try and get many nutrients. and I don't take any supps but I might when i'm 18.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Sep 30, 2018)

Weishaupt said:


> Lol those cels made me laugh. I'm arab not indian and I don't gymcel currently, just pushups everyday. I'm also high bodyfat but on purpose because I'm eating everything to try and get many nutrients. and I don't take any supps but I might when i'm 18.



How old are you? 

Bro, nutrients are good, but that doesnt mean you over consume. 

Correct number of calories > Nutrients. 

Work on getting the calories right first, then focus on Macronutrients then Micronutrients.


----------



## Weishaupt (Sep 30, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> How old are you?
> 
> Bro, nutrients are good, but that doesnt mean you over consume.
> 
> ...



Yeah you're right and I just turned 17. I'm gonna start gymceling + start a proper diet soon


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Oct 1, 2018)

jefferson said:


> Mild face bloat and acne, no pump.
> 
> Me from a better angle @ZUZZCEL
> View attachment 1072
> ...


CHADDDDDD


----------



## Deleted member 97 (Oct 1, 2018)

jefferson said:


> Mild face bloat and acne, no pump.
> 
> Me from a better angle @ZUZZCEL
> View attachment 1072
> ...



You look quite a bit like me with smaller lips and a slimmer nose. Around 5.5-6/10 now, probably 6.5/10 once your acne is gone.


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Oct 1, 2018)

vjhbcknxlbfvcz


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Oct 2, 2018)

Rate Me:


----------



## Tricky (Oct 2, 2018)

shitskincurry said:


> Rate Me:
> View attachment 1104



That picture has like 1000 filters, it is clearly taken from your best angle. For us to be honest with you, you need to be honest with us about how you look to others.


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Oct 2, 2018)

Tricky said:


> That picture has like 1000 filters, it is clearly taken from your best angle. For us to be honest with you, you need to be honest with us about how you look to others.


is this better?


----------



## Tricky (Oct 2, 2018)

shitskincurry said:


> is this better?



Slightly better, but remember. The accuracy of your photo makes our job easier. Having all these filters makes our job so much harder, and we're more likely to give incorrect advice. If you want someone to tell you that you're an 8/10, go on r/Teenrateme.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Oct 2, 2018)

shitskincurry said:


> is this better?



Can you not just post a picture without a filter and from that angle?


----------



## jefferson (Oct 2, 2018)

Weishaupt said:


> Lol those cels made me laugh. I'm arab not indian and I don't gymcel currently, just pushups everyday. I'm also high bodyfat but on purpose because I'm eating everything to try and get many nutrients. and I don't take any supps but I might when i'm 18.



You might be shooting yourself in the foot with the high bodyfat ngl. You can get plenty of nutrients without getting fat and the fatter you are the more testosterone your body aromatizes. That means testosterone gets lowered and estrogen increases. That means your growth plates will calcify and fuse sooner. Also it can cause more pubertal gyno which is hard to get rid of, even with surgery in more severe cases. 

Your image is down so I can't see just how fat you are or if you're getting gyno but that's what happens when you increase bodyfat too much fyi.


----------



## Weishaupt (Oct 2, 2018)

jefferson said:


> You might be shooting yourself in the foot with the high bodyfat ngl. You can get plenty of nutrients without getting fat and the fatter you are the more testosterone your body aromatizes. That means testosterone gets lowered and estrogen increases. That means your growth plates will calcify and fuse sooner. Also it can cause more pubertal gyno which is hard to get rid of, even with surgery in more severe cases.
> 
> Your image is down so I can't see just how fat you are or if you're getting gyno but that's what happens when you increase bodyfat too much fyi.



Damn. Thank you so much, I didn't know this. I have been getting hungry all the time lately even when I'm full so I thought it must be because I'm going to grow a bit taller so I just start overeating to compensate. I didn't know it would do the opposite, closing the growth plates. I'm going to start cutting down soon for face and body gains.


----------



## satoshisacuck (Oct 2, 2018)

shitskincurry said:


> is this better?


It's OVER.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Oct 2, 2018)

satoshisacuck said:


> It's OVER.



You know its over when the guy cant even post a picture thats not angles the fuck out, filtered the fuck out and frauded the fuck out. Like, how are we supposed to judge him there.


----------



## Lorsss (Oct 2, 2018)

DeptsofTheEye said:


> Rate this friend of mine, please. I've always considered him really good looking. He's approx 150 lbs / 75-77 kgs and 188-190 cm.



he is just perfect: perfect eyes, giga masculinity, chad jaw and chin. 8-9 /10


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Oct 3, 2018)

Lorsss said:


> he is just perfect: perfect eyes, giga masculinity, chad jaw and chin. 8-9 /10



more like a 7/10. Dont think ur familiar with the PSL Scale bruh.


----------



## I-Don't-Know (Oct 3, 2018)

how bad is it...


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Oct 3, 2018)

I-Don't-Know said:


> View attachment 1136
> 
> View attachment 1137
> View attachment 1138
> ...



Neandrathal/10


----------



## Deleted member 283 (Oct 3, 2018)

I-Don't-Know said:


> View attachment 1136
> 
> View attachment 1137
> View attachment 1138
> ...


?/10


----------



## Tricky (Oct 3, 2018)

I-Don't-Know said:


> View attachment 1136
> 
> View attachment 1137
> View attachment 1138
> ...



How old are you?


----------



## Oak (Oct 3, 2018)

Lay it on me boys
imgur.com/a/RT9c3J6


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Oct 3, 2018)

Oak said:


> Lay it on me boys




there is no image...


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Oct 3, 2018)

Oak said:


> Lay it on me boys



I cant see anything boyo, there is a error message.


----------



## Oak (Oct 3, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> there is no image...


Yeah I guess I fuckdd up embedding. I posted the link now, should work.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Oct 3, 2018)

Oak said:


> Yeah I guess I fuckdd up embedding. I posted the link now, should work.


Jaw is weak, no other problem, gymcell if you dont already, currently 5/10 psl.


----------



## Oak (Oct 3, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> Jaw is weak, no other problem, gymcell if you dont already, currently 5/10 psl.


Pretty much what I expected, thanks. Currently lift 4 days a week, might get a jew implant if I can ever afford it.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Oct 3, 2018)

Oak said:


> Pretty much what I expected, thanks. Currently lift 4 days a week, might get a jew implant if I can ever afford it.


----------



## Tricky (Oct 3, 2018)

Oak said:


> Pretty much what I expected, thanks. Currently lift 4 days a week, might get a jew implant if I can ever afford it.



I can save you a few thousand bucks. Before you get that implant, grow some facial hair. People like Maluma (Latin pop star) use facial hair to make their jaw appear defined and prominent. Beyond that, there's not much you can change to really bump your PSL rating besides Gymmaxing.


----------



## I-Don't-Know (Oct 3, 2018)

Tricky said:


> How old are you?


I'm 19 and 6'2"


----------



## makarlak (Oct 3, 2018)

_* I look older but I am 20. I am an incel. Any advise or rate?*_


----------



## Oak (Oct 3, 2018)

Tricky said:


> I can save you a few thousand bucks. Before you get that implant, grow some facial hair. People like Maluma (Latin pop star) use facial hair to make their jaw appear defined and prominent. Beyond that, there's not much you can change to really bump your PSL rating besides Gymmaxing.



Unfortunately I'm 26 and cant grow a hair on my face. I've considered minoxidil but I also heard the horror stories of what it does to peoples faces.


----------



## Tricky (Oct 3, 2018)

Oak said:


> Unfortunately I'm 26 and cant grow a hair on my face. I've considered minoxidil but I also heard the horror stories of what it does to peoples faces.



I'm doing OK on it so far, 2 weeks in.


I-Don't-Know said:


> I'm 19 and 6'2"



Facial hair my ninja. First step when dealing with a weak jawline


----------



## Wholesome BOI (Oct 3, 2018)

this is the only retaerted image i have that actually works most of my face is covered


----------



## Remerter (Oct 3, 2018)

Been on a cut since last photo , got more leaner but i think i can still improve , gymcelling since last month.


----------



## Tricky (Oct 3, 2018)

Remerter said:


> Been on a cut since last photo , got more leaner but i think i can still improve , gymcelling since last month.



Proud of you man, keep it up


----------



## Remerter (Oct 3, 2018)

Tricky said:


> Proud of you man, keep it up


Thanks man , im trying to send a pic but im still getting an error...


----------



## Tricky (Oct 3, 2018)

Remerter said:


> Thanks man , im trying to send a pic but im still getting an error...



Try posting to Imgur and linking it here


----------



## Wholesome BOI (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Remerter (Oct 3, 2018)

Got it.


----------



## Tricky (Oct 3, 2018)

Wholesome BOI said:


>




I'd peg you for Latin TBH. Your eyebrows are messy around the arches, but most importantly, you're a fatcel right now. Check out r/Loseit for weight loss advice, and r/Fitness for Gymcel stuff.

We won't really know how you look until you lose 15+ lbs.


Remerter said:


> Got it.




Eyebrows looking a bit messy, your facial hair has separation between the mustache and chin. Hair is a bit too high for my taste, but that's not really a big deal if you like it.


----------



## Remerter (Oct 3, 2018)

Yeah , my hair is a mess RN , been just lazy these days. Too afraid to do anything with my eyebrows...


----------



## Tricky (Oct 3, 2018)

Remerter said:


> Yeah , my hair is a mess RN , been just lazy these days. Too afraid to do anything with my eyebrows...


----------



## Weishaupt (Oct 3, 2018)

Remerter said:


> Got it.




5.5-6 PSL


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Oct 4, 2018)

Wholesome BOI said:


> this is the only retaerted image i have that actually works most of my face is covered


face is a bit short (judging by how shades fit you) apart from that its hard to tell but not bad looking at all. 


Wholesome BOI said:


>



looks like a turk to me


Remerter said:


> Got it.



very handsome, are u punjabi?


----------



## DrTony (Oct 4, 2018)

Rate please boyos... its me


----------



## Tricky (Oct 4, 2018)

DrTony said:


> Rate please boyos... its me




6/10 PSL. Looks aren't your problem if you're trying to get a girl, but room for improvement


----------



## DrTony (Oct 4, 2018)

Tricky said:


> 6/10 PSL. Looks aren't your problem if you're trying to get a girl, but room for improvement


Thanks for the feedback bro. I am kinda drawn to these boards as ppl here are overanalytical and objective/harsh(I am ovetanlyrical myself - have a PhD in bioengineering/mol.biol from world top 10 uni). What do you think I need to improve to ascend? Don't have prob with girls..


----------



## Tricky (Oct 4, 2018)

DrTony said:


> Thanks for the feedback bro. I am kinda drawn to these boards as ppl here are overanalytical and objective/harsh(I am ovetanlyrical myself - have a PhD in bioengineering/mol.biol from world top 10 uni). What do you think I need to improve to ascend? Don't have prob with girls..



Well, the higher you want to go, the more time/effort/money is required


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Oct 4, 2018)

DrTony said:


> Thanks for the feedback bro. I am kinda drawn to these boards as ppl here are overanalytical and objective/harsh(I am ovetanlyrical myself - have a PhD in bioengineering/mol.biol from world top 10 uni). What do you think I need to improve to ascend? Don't have prob with girls..


ascend to what?


----------



## DrTony (Oct 4, 2018)

Just used ascend metaphorically. Thats true Tricky the law of diminishing returns holds true here too. Just improve aesthetics in general I guess. If u see any flaws I can improve or I should just move along etc. I ll stay to contribute though.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Oct 4, 2018)

DrTony said:


> Just used ascend metaphorically. Thats true Tricky the law of diminishing returns holds true here too. Just improve aesthetics in general I guess. If u see any flaws I can improve or I should just move along etc. I ll stay to contribute though.



You know about roids? PhD and all that


----------



## DrTony (Oct 4, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> You know about roids? PhD and all that


Yes ofc. Never used myself though, so can only speak academically and from what I've seen in general


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Oct 4, 2018)

DrTony said:


> Yes ofc. Never used myself though, so can only speak academically and from what I've seen in general



Oh shit. Ask him something @x69 @jefferson @ZyzzReincarnate @ZUZZCEL


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Oct 4, 2018)

DrTony said:


> Yes ofc. Never used myself though, so can only speak academically and from what I've seen in general


inject tren ace pussy


----------



## satoshisacuck (Oct 5, 2018)

DrTony said:


> Rate please boyos... its me




Hey dude, you should probably run some sort of hair loss protection regime/routine.

I don't know what to say, just try not to age too badly. Also don't do drugs that can fuck you up.


Oak said:


> Lay it on me boys
> imgur.com/a/RT9c3J6




Go Ashtonb Kutcher with that hairstyle, shit is like exposing your forhead. Try experimenting with your hair so that uh it shows your forehead less. Also maybe try looking into tanning and doing a slight tan (do not go overboard)

Thats all for now.


----------



## JustChris (Oct 5, 2018)

Hit me


----------



## Tricky (Oct 5, 2018)

JustChris said:


> Hit me




Lol, nice meme bro


----------



## JustChris (Oct 5, 2018)

Tricky said:


> Lol, nice meme bro


What meme?


----------



## jefferson (Oct 5, 2018)

JustChris said:


> What meme?


If that's you in the pic then post a new pic of your face with you holding up a piece of paper with your username on it to prove it.


----------



## DrTony (Oct 5, 2018)

satoshisacuck said:


> Hey dude, you should probably run some sort of hair loss protection regime/routine.
> 
> I don't know what to say, just try not to age too badly. Also don't do drugs that can fuck you up.
> 
> ...


Thanks bro. I am 32 in that pic. Generally ppl think I am younger than my age (not sure if that's good). I am on minox but need to sleep maxx and skinmaxx too. I don't do drugs, I am a social drinker but def nothing extreme.


----------



## JustChris (Oct 5, 2018)

jefferson said:


> If that's you in the pic then post a new pic of your face with you holding up a piece of paper with your username on it to prove it.



This should do.


----------



## Tricky (Oct 5, 2018)

JustChris said:


> This should do.




So what exactly are you on here for? Like, what are you trying to accomplish?


----------



## JustChris (Oct 5, 2018)

Tricky said:


> So what exactly are you on here for? Like, what are you trying to accomplish?


Nothing. Just giving out free advice.


----------



## Tricky (Oct 5, 2018)

JustChris said:


> Nothing. Just giving out free advice.



You said "Hit me". I'm asking what you meant by that


----------



## JustChris (Oct 5, 2018)

Tricky said:


> You said "Hit me". I'm asking what you meant by that


What this topic is about, ratings, constructive criticism.


----------



## Tricky (Oct 5, 2018)

JustChris said:


> What this topic is about, ratings, constructive criticism.



I mean, look at you. If you haven't been told by a girl that you're fucking hot, than you need hearing aids/glasses. You won the genetic lottery, 8/10 PSL. Other than posting that pic for compliments, there's no purpose unless you have some mental illness.


----------



## JustChris (Oct 5, 2018)

Tricky said:


> I mean, look at you. If you haven't been told by a girl that you're fucking hot, than you need hearing aids/glasses. You won the genetic lottery, 8/10 PSL. Other than posting that pic for compliments, there's no purpose unless you have some mental illness.



Different people might have different visions. So I’m always up for constructive criticism. You can always improve your physique, such as changing your hairstyle, shaving, trimming eyebrows, losing bodyfat etc.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Oct 5, 2018)

Tricky said:


> I mean, look at you. If you haven't been told by a girl that you're fucking hot, than you need hearing aids/glasses. You won the genetic lottery, 8/10 PSL. Other than posting that pic for compliments, there's no purpose unless you have some mental illness.


The last thing i would do is browse the internet if i looked like that, i would be out, obliterating pussy.


JustChris said:


> Different people might have different visions. So I’m always up for constructive criticism. You can always improve your physique, such as changing your hairstyle, shaving, trimming eyebrows, losing bodyfat etc.


There is nothing to do boyo, lift weights and improve your physique if you want, even though it won't make you any chaddier, do it for fun (idk).


----------



## JustChris (Oct 5, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> The last thing i would do is browse the internet if i looked like that, i would be out, obliterating pussy.
> 
> There is nothing to do boyo, lift weights and improve your physique if you want, even though it won't make you any chaddier, do it for fun (idk).


Been there done that, gets boring. In a ltr right now.


----------



## Tricky (Oct 5, 2018)

JustChris said:


> Been there done that, gets boring. In a ltr right now.



LTR?


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Oct 5, 2018)

JustChris said:


> gets boring


Yeah i bet. Fucking young attractive women must be soooooo boring, LMFAO dude.


Tricky said:


> LTR?


Long term relationship.


----------



## JustChris (Oct 5, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> Yeah i bet. Fucking young attractive women must be soooooo boring, LMFAO dude.
> 
> Long term relationship.



It really is after a certain age and after a certain number of girls.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Oct 5, 2018)

JustChris said:


> It really is after a certain age and after a certain number of girls.


Good for you dude, hope you can help the less fortunate over here, lol.


----------



## jefferson (Oct 5, 2018)

JustChris said:


> This should do.



Damn you look good


----------



## JustChris (Oct 5, 2018)

jefferson said:


> Damn you look good


Thank you


----------



## Nibba (Oct 5, 2018)

JustChris said:


> This should do.



I think we should set aside our differences here and agree that neither of us can compete with this @Dude420


----------



## Dude420 (Oct 5, 2018)

JustChris said:


> Hit me




Do you really need to come here to get some more ego boosts for your god given genetic?


----------



## jefferson (Oct 5, 2018)

Dude420 said:


> Beef aside not that I have shown my face how do you guys rate me?
> 
> https://ibb.co/ifg9zK


Squinting too hard to be sure but I would say 6/10 psl if you're above 6'


----------



## JustChris (Oct 6, 2018)

Dude420 said:


> Beef aside not that I have shown my face how do you guys rate me?
> 
> https://ibb.co/ifg9zK



You would look soooo much better it you relax your face muscles! No squinting or frowning, natural smile etc. A non chalant face is the best looking face. 
6/10


----------



## Dude420 (Oct 6, 2018)

jefferson said:


> Squinting too hard to be sure but I would say 6/10 psl if you're above 6'





JustChris said:


> You would look soooo much better it you relax your face muscles! No squinting or frowning, natural smile etc. A non chalant face is the best looking face.
> 6/10


I have the fcking sun in my eyes boyos

I am 6'1


----------



## averageblokecel (Oct 6, 2018)

JustChris said:


> Nothing. Just giving out free advice.


Bluepilled advice*, you have been talking too much about personality and "game", of course you are going to be talking about personality and whatnot you are a legit fucking 8/10 chad


----------



## JustChris (Oct 6, 2018)

averageblokecel said:


> Bluepilled advice*, you have been talking too much about personality and "game", of course you are going to be talking about personality and whatnot you are a legit fucking 8/10 chad



What do you have to lose by trying it out? So far what you’re preaching doesn’t seem to be working quite well, does it?


Dude420 said:


> I have the fcking sun in my eyes boyos
> 
> There you go bitch rest face
> https://bit.ly/2NwiyF2
> ...


Still squinting dude. Get that camera further away from your face, and just relax your whole face.


----------



## averageblokecel (Oct 6, 2018)

JustChris said:


> What do you have to lose by trying it out? So far what you’re preaching doesn’t seem to be working quite well, does it?
> 
> Still squinting dude. Get that camera further away from your face, and just relax your whole face.


Do you I haven't tried to personalitymax for foids? I can tell you that gymcelling and doing a bit of looksmaxing has worked way better than personality because personality IS A FUCKING MEME

And I'm not going to debate personality with a goddamn Chad because it's like debating economics with a cat, I lose just for trying. The sad part is that there will be people who aren't Chad (the great majority) who will fall for the meme because it works for you, but it works for you because of L O O K S, LOOKS, LO-OKS

Jfl at when my dude predicted that this site would attract bluepilled, bragging chads and I told him that I had faith. incels.me are right when losing faith in this forum


----------



## Dude420 (Oct 6, 2018)

JustChris said:


> Still squinting dude. Get that camera further away from your face, and just relax your whole face.



What are you talking about, there is no wrinkle near my eyes areas. I just woke up that's my morning face. The first one I am slightly posing I guess, the 2nd just legit. You have more than enough to judge me.


----------



## JustChris (Oct 6, 2018)

averageblokecel said:


> Do you I haven't tried to personalitymax for foids? I can tell you that gymcelling and doing a bit of looksmaxing has worked way better than personality because personality IS A FUCKING MEME
> 
> And I'm not going to debate personality with a goddamn Chad because it's like debating economics with a cat, I lose just for trying. The sad part is that there will be people who aren't Chad (the great majority) who will fall for the meme because it works for you, but it works for you because of L O O K S, LOOKS, LO-OKS
> 
> Jfl at when my dude predicted that this site would attract bluepilled, bragging chads and I told him that I had faith. incels.me are right when losing faith in this forum



You know what’s funny? The fact that I used to go out 4 days a week and I saw the exact opposite. Guys barely above average ending up with a different girl every night. 

Yet somehow, people on here who I doubt have a lot of social contact, CLAIM THE EXACT OPPOSITE. Fucking hilarious.


----------



## Dude420 (Oct 6, 2018)

JustChris said:


> You know what’s funny? The fact that I used to go out 4 days a week and I saw the exact opposite. Guys barely above average ending up with a different girl every night.
> 
> Yet somehow, people on here who I doubt have a lot of social contact, CLAIM THE EXACT OPPOSITE. Fucking hilarious.



Why does the vast majority of scientific studies indicate that looks have a paramount effect on your level of attractiveness than? Debunk me this Chad.


----------



## JustChris (Oct 6, 2018)

Dude420 said:


> Why does the vast majority of scientific studies indicate that looks have a paramount effect on your level of attractiveness than? Debunk me this Chad.


Did I ever say the opposite? LOOKS ARE IMPORTANT, but you’re making it sound like a 5/10 guy has no fucking chance to get a girlfriend or to get laid. When in reality, 5/10 guys get laid every week when they go out to bars and nightclub. And that I know for a fact because I have friends and friends of friends who are the living proof of it.

Stop dramatizing everything, and stop saying that women are only interested in looks when that’s not the case.


----------



## Jaded (Oct 6, 2018)

JustChris said:


> Did I ever say the opposite? LOOKS ARE IMPORTANT, but you’re making it sound like a 5/10 guy has no fucking chance to get a girlfriend or to get laid. When in reality, 5/10 guys get laid every week when they go out to bars and nightclub. And that I know for a fact because I have friends and friends of friends who are the living proof of it.
> 
> Stop dramatizing everything, and stop saying that women are only interested in looks when that’s not the case.


Average looking men can get laid, nobody said they can’t.


----------



## Dude420 (Oct 6, 2018)

JustChris said:


> Did I ever say the opposite? LOOKS ARE IMPORTANT, but you’re making it sound like a 5/10 guy has no fucking chance to get a girlfriend or to get laid. When in reality, 5/10 guys get laid every week when they go out to bars and nightclub. And that I know for a fact because I have friends and friends of friends who are the living proof of it.
> 
> Stop dramatizing everything, and stop saying that women are only interested in looks when that’s not the case.



Keep living in your illusory world chad. I doubt you even know what a 5 since your look naturally make you hang around people which are much higher than the norm, your friends probably aren't 5, people have as friends individuals with similar SMV. 5/10 will struggle highly, it is a fact.

https://archive.li/QNCbf/8882fad1386f884b47d814422628eefcdf9d47a4.png

http://dating.martinsewell.com/KurzbanWeeden2005a.pdf
"HurryDate events provide strong evidence of the importance of generally agreed-upon mate values as opposed to mate values driven by assortative or other attribute-matching trends, and these generally agreed-upon mate values derive almost exclusively from observable attributes, such as physical attractiveness, BMI, height, age, and race women strongly prefer men who are physically attractive, tall, young, of medium build, and of a similar race. Women’s preferences are not strongly determined by a single trait, but, collectively, their preferences are driven by appearance."

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5519305/
"Only the responders’ perception of the targets’ physical attractiveness predicted romantic interest"

https://www.researchgate.net/publication/26322693/download
"It is remarkable that the strongest predictor of initial attraction in aspeed-dating context was partner’s physical attractiveness, and, most importantly, men and women showed an extremely similar pattern. This finding was highly consistent with the results reported in several other speed-dating studies we mentioned earlier. It seems that women’s attraction feeling is dominated by partners’ physical attractiveness, just as their male counterparts, even though it is possible that when prompted to think about preferences for a potential mate, women would give priority considerations to characteristics like earning potential. women did not care that much about partners’ attachment security and other positive traits, whereas these characteristics did matter to men"


----------



## Nibba (Oct 6, 2018)

Dude420 said:


> Keep living in your illusory world chad. I doubt you even know what a 5 since your look naturally make you hang around people which are much higher than the norm, your friends probably aren't 5, people have as friends individuals with similar SMV. 5/10 will struggle highly, it is a fact.
> 
> https://archive.li/QNCbf/8882fad1386f884b47d814422628eefcdf9d47a4.png
> 
> ...


Bro he's just an elaborate troll bro.

Don't get into it with him man. He won't understand if he is Chad anyway but chances are it's a troll


----------



## Dude420 (Oct 6, 2018)

After all the arguments we had last time about ratings, what is your honest rating of me? @Nibba


----------



## JustChris (Oct 6, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Bro he's just an elaborate troll bro.
> 
> Don't get into it with him man. He won't understand if he is Chad anyway but chances are it's a troll


Must be a tough pill to swallow when in reality average guys get laid while you guys discuss theories instead of doing the same.


----------



## Dude420 (Oct 6, 2018)

JustChris said:


> Must be a tough pill to swallow when in reality average guys get laid while you guys discuss theories instead of doing the same.



Send a picture of you doing  with your hands if you aren't a troll.


----------



## Nibba (Oct 6, 2018)

Dude420 said:


> After all the arguments we had last time about ratings, what is your honest rating of me? @Nibba


Tbh that's behind us now ngl. I'd say on the standard bell curve scale your face is like a 4-5. You have a good nose your chin is lacking but if u get genio or implant you'll b gl.

How tall r u bro


JustChris said:


> Must be a tough pill to swallow when in reality average guys get laid while you guys discuss theories instead of doing the same.


I mean I get laid regularly and easily but I realize it's because I'm 6'3 broad shouldered and handsome. That's all there is to it. When I was ugly I was treated like garbage and now being decent looking I get treated really well so you decide man...


----------



## Dude420 (Oct 6, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Tbh that's behind us now ngl. I'd say on the standard bell curve scale your face is like a 4-5. You have a good nose your chin is lacking but if u get genio or implant you'll b gl.
> 
> How tall r u bro
> 
> I mean I get laid regularly and easily but I realize it's because I'm 6'3 broad shouldered and handsome. That's all there is to it. When I was ugly I was treated like garbage and now being decent looking I get treated really well so you decide man...



Haha, what below average? The recessed chin death sentence? I told you I took the worse picture of me possible with a bad angle and forcing jaw/lips for the laugh. I thought this was an Incels forum and I tried to display my worst attribute in the worst light possible to show I fit in among the other Incels as a joke. My chin might actually not even be worse than yours.

(not trying to diss you, but) You showing you don't have recessed chin
https://bit.ly/

My chin is slightly recessed, like an average person I would say, maybe slightly below average. And look back the front picture, from the front my chin actually looks pretty good. For the rest I have good facial feature overall, if I do small jaw implant I know I can get my face to a pretty chadesk level (that being said most men could use an implant to improve their look). I really wouldn't touch anything else about my face. And I am 6'1, broad shoulders too. 4-5 just lol I am not saying I am a male model but common. What rating do you give yourself..?


----------



## JustChris (Oct 6, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Tbh that's behind us now ngl. I'd say on the standard bell curve scale your face is like a 4-5. You have a good nose your chin is lacking but if u get genio or implant you'll b gl.
> 
> How tall r u bro
> 
> I mean I get laid regularly and easily but I realize it's because I'm 6'3 broad shouldered and handsome. That's all there is to it. When I was ugly I was treated like garbage and now being decent looking I get treated really well so you decide man...



Same shit happen for guys who are 5’9 and above average in normie terms. So you decide...


----------



## Tony (Oct 6, 2018)

DRAMA

vs
It's ogre


----------



## Nibba (Oct 6, 2018)

Dude420 said:


> Haha, what below average? The recessed chin death sentence? I told you I took the worse picture of me possible with a bad angle and forcing jaw/lips for the laugh. I thought this was an Incels forum and I tried to display my worst attribute in the worst light possible to show I fit in among the other Incels as a joke. My chin might actually not even be worse than yours.
> 
> (not trying to diss you, but) You showing you don't have recessed chin
> https://bit.ly/2zVxecW
> ...


Oh yeah I had only seen one pic of ya before lol. I'd day u look good man 6 at least. Idek cuz my looks vary so much from front to 3/4 (arguably best angle legit model tier) then my profile is like a 2/10 srs as u have seen. With frame and height I'd say I'd be maybe a 7-8 in motion idek lol

U saw me on tinychat so u can decide if I'm closer to a 5 or a 10 or whatever.

But idk that pic u used of me was in the dark and I was bloated af. A more realistic one would be the other one I took during the day


----------



## averageblokecel (Oct 6, 2018)

Dude420 said:


> My chin is slightly recessed


No man yours isn't recessed in the least believe me, because if that is a recessed chin then what's mine? You are above average, go out there and get a girl, it shouldn't be too hard believe me, don't rot here.




Dude420 said:


> Keep living in your illusory world chad. I doubt you even know what a 5 since your look naturally make you hang around people which are much higher than the norm, your friends probably aren't 5, people have as friends individuals with similar SMV. 5/10 will struggle highly, it is a fact.
> 
> https://archive.li/QNCbf/8882fad1386f884b47d814422628eefcdf9d47a4.png
> 
> ...


Also mad fucking respect


----------



## Tricky (Oct 6, 2018)

Yeah, @Dude420 did a great job finding and citing research, serious props


----------



## Dude420 (Oct 6, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Oh yeah I had only seen one pic of ya before lol. I'd day u look good man 6 at least. Idek cuz my looks vary so much from front to 3/4 (arguably best angle legit model tier) then my profile is like a 2/10 srs as u have seen. With frame and height I'd say I'd be maybe a 7-8 in motion idek lol
> 
> U saw me on tinychat so u can decide if I'm closer to a 5 or a 10 or whatever.
> 
> But idk that pic u used of me was in the dark and I was bloated af. A more realistic one would be the other one I took during the day



Alright fair enough. But didn't you say I was crazy to say the chubby black guy could go from 3.5 to 7 if he gymmax and continue developing well (he was 17), while you can go from 2 to 8 depending on the angle/motion haha.

I believe my face is better than yours. You are taller by 2 inches with more gymaxing than me which put you about my level I would say, but I have a higher ceiling with my face if I get buffed as well. My body looks good with definition because I am lean, but I am not actually really muscled.



Tricky said:


> Yeah, @Dude420 did a great job finding and citing research, serious props





averageblokecel said:


> Also mad fucking respect



Thanks


----------



## Nibba (Oct 6, 2018)

Dude420 said:


> Alright fair enough. But didn't you say I was crazy to say the chubby black guy could go from 3.5 to 7 if he gymmax and continue developing well (he was 17), while you can go from 2 to 8 depending on the angle/motion haha.
> 
> I believe my face is better than yours. You are taller by 2 inches with more gymaxing than me which put you about my level I would say, but I have a higher ceiling with my face if I get buffed as well. My body looks good with definition because I am lean, but I am not actually really muscled.
> 
> ...


We have different appeals and it really doesn't matter to me if I'm the best looking in a group. I have a gl girlfriend who loves me so it really doesn't matter at this point. I'm in the endgame so to speak and I'm just here to help the autists out ngl tbh

I tend to appeal to younger women and I do get hit on a lot by them, but u probably have more of an appeal to older women


----------



## Tricky (Oct 6, 2018)

>Younger women
>Nibba gets hit on by 15 y/o's confirmed


----------



## Nibba (Oct 6, 2018)

@Dude420 
Here is also a pic of me smiling like u have

Keep in mind I'm 19 and have a long way to go till I'm done growing. I can't even grow a full beard yet lol


Tricky said:


> >Younger women
> >Nibba gets hit on by 15 y/o's confirmed


I get hit on by college and high school age women


----------



## Tricky (Oct 6, 2018)

>Nibba hit on by 12 year olds CONFIRMED


----------



## Littleboy (Oct 7, 2018)

averageblokecel said:


> Bluepilled advice*, you have been talking too much about personality and "game", of course you are going to be talking about personality and whatnot you are a legit fucking 8/10 chad



ROFLOL my fellow IM bro. The moment he posted his pics should have been a red flag.


averageblokecel said:


> Do you I haven't tried to personalitymax for foids? I can tell you that gymcelling and doing a bit of looksmaxing has worked way better than personality because personality IS A FUCKING MEME
> 
> And I'm not going to debate personality with a goddamn Chad because it's like debating economics with a cat, I lose just for trying. The sad part is that there will be people who aren't Chad (the great majority) who will fall for the meme because it works for you, but it works for you because of L O O K S, LOOKS, LO-OKS
> 
> Jfl at when my dude predicted that this site would attract bluepilled, bragging chads and I told him that I had faith. incels.me are right when losing faith in this forum


----------



## JustChris (Oct 8, 2018)

Littleboy said:


> ROFLOL my fellow IM bro. The moment he posted his pics should have been a red flag.



You guys do need blue pilled advice tho. You’re so focused on your physical appearance that it’s becoming a sickness. 
The majority of you don’t get laid because your social skills suck, not because of your looks. 
When you’re a 4/10, the only way to ascend besides gymaxing and having a good hygiene is to have something else going on for you. 
Because no matter how heavy you lift or how much hair product you put in your hair, your face won’t go from a 4 to an 8. Even with surgery. And that’s the harsh reality.


----------



## x69 (Oct 8, 2018)

JustChris said:


> You guys do need blue pilled advice tho. You’re so focused on your physical appearance that it’s becoming a sickness.
> The majority of you don’t get laid because your social skills suck, not because of your looks.
> When you’re a 4/10, the only way to ascend besides gymaxing and having a good hygiene is to have something else going on for you.
> Because no matter how heavy you lift or how much hair product you put in your hair, your face won’t go from a 4 to an 8. Even with surgery. And that’s the harsh reality.



Being slightly blue-pilled helps you get laid.. brutal blackpill that many don't want to accept


----------



## Itss_BritneyBishh (Oct 8, 2018)

Tricky said:


> LTR?


And offcourse he is in a longterm relationship. Coinsidence?? Nahh idk think so. Fuck off faggot you have nothing to do here. You have a gf and looksmaxxed. If you want to get some compliments go to r/ratme asshole


----------



## JustChris (Oct 8, 2018)

Itss_BritneyBishh said:


> And offcourse he is in a longterm relationship. Coinsidence?? Nahh idk think so. Fuck off faggot you have nothing to do here. You have a gf and looksmaxxed. If you want to get some compliments go to r/ratme asshole


Faggot = homosexual. Being homosexual does not allow me to have a girlfriend.
ofcourse not OFFcourse.
Coinsidence is spelled coincidence.
IDK = I don't know, hence you cannot use I don't know think so in the same sentence.
And it's r/rateme.

Have a nice day


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Oct 8, 2018)

JustChris said:


> , your face won’t go from a 4 to an 8. Even with surgery. And that’s the harsh reality.


Wrong, it varies from person to person, there was this vine dude that got a jaw implant and went from a 3 to a 8. I'll pm you his before and after pics if I can find the lookism thread again. Many people can go from 4 to 8s, depends on the person.


----------



## JustChris (Oct 8, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> Wrong, it varies from person to person, there was this vine dude that got a jaw implant and went from a 3 to a 8. I'll pm you his before and after pics if I can find the lookism thread again. Many people can go from 4 to 8s, depends on the person.



People who just have a shitty lower third are not a 3 out of 10 PSL if their other features are good. You need to be realistic here. A jaw implant doesn't take you from a 3 to an 8. Zygos implants, fillers, rhinoplasty, jaw implants, nice teeth. All of these combined might take you from a 3 to an 8.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Oct 8, 2018)

JustChris said:


> People who just have a shitty lower third are not a 3 out of 10 PSL if their other features are good. You need to be realistic here. A jaw implant doesn't take you from a 3 to an 8. Zygos implants, fillers, rhinoplasty, jaw implants, nice teeth. All of these combined might take you from a 3 to an 8.


He might have gotten a lot more done. The point I was trying to make was that it's possible to go for from a 4 to 8, with ps, not everyone can do it , but many can.


----------



## JustChris (Oct 8, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> He might have gotten a lot more done. The point I was trying to make was that it's possible to go for from a 4 to 8, with ps, not everyone can do it , but many can.



How many people can actually afford to get 50k worth of surgery? Not many. Especially when you need to maintain those surgeries pretty much at every end of the year, hence spending even more money. And if you can't afford to maintain them, you'll look like shit in 3 to 5 years max.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Oct 8, 2018)

JustChris said:


> How many people can actually afford to get 50k worth of surgery?


LOL! Plastic surgery was never meant to be for the average/financially changed person. Moneymaxxing is also an important part of looksmaxing. I also doubt my nose will grow large again after rhino. Plus, maintenance costs are cheap compared to the initial costs of surgery.


----------



## JustChris (Oct 8, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> LOL! Plastic surgery was never meant to be for the average/financially changed person. Moneymaxxing is also an important part of looksmaxing. I also doubt my nose will grow large again after rhino. Plus, maintenance costs are cheap compared to the initial costs of surgery.



I'm talking about people posting on here.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Oct 8, 2018)

JustChris said:


> I'm talking about people posting on here.


So am I.


----------



## JustChris (Oct 8, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> So am I.



How many have gotten plastic surgeries? I saw one dude getting zygos implants. His zygos do look better indeed, but he's lacking so hard in lower third and mouth area that his zygos implants are literally useless.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Oct 8, 2018)

JustChris said:


> How many have gotten plastic surgeries? I saw one dude getting zygos implants. His zygos do look better indeed, but he's lacking so hard in lower third and mouth area that his zygos implants are literally useless.


Not everyone here will be able to afford and maintain ps. But the ones that can, they can transform to a great extent.


----------



## TomathonClancy (Oct 8, 2018)

JustChris said:


> You know what’s funny? The fact that I used to go out 4 days a week and I saw the exact opposite. Guys barely above average ending up with a different girl every night.
> 
> Yet somehow, people on here who I doubt have a lot of social contact, CLAIM THE EXACT OPPOSITE. Fucking hilarious.


Why are you even here? Are you asking for attention? Because if you want it, just go in public, girls will give you it in spades. You're good looking enough to where compliments from incels like myself will do you no good.


----------



## blackcat (Oct 9, 2018)

Nibba said:


> I think we should set aside our differences here and agree that neither of us can compete with this @Dude420[/





JustChris said:


> This should do.


 lmao look at the difference in resolution by picture and by the writing. it's obviously edited writing. 
is it really fun catfishing as a chad?


----------



## JustChris (Oct 9, 2018)

blackcat said:


> lmao look at the difference in resolution by picture and by the writing. it's obviously edited writing.
> is it really fun catfishing as a chad?



Check my latest thread you mongol.


----------



## Madness (Oct 9, 2018)

JustChris said:


> This should do.



photoshop


----------



## Tricky (Oct 9, 2018)

Madness said:


> photoshop



Dawg, he's posted vids of himself


----------



## Madness (Oct 9, 2018)

Tricky said:


> Dawg, he's posted vids of himself


lol jfl videos are easily faked he is probably using a male e whore pack.

@Weishaupt post the expose pls


----------



## blackcat (Oct 9, 2018)

JustChris said:


> Check my latest thread you mongol.


my bad, its just pretty
clearly computer made writing


----------



## TomathonClancy (Oct 9, 2018)

JustChris said:


> Check my latest thread you mongol.


*mongoloid is the proper insult term.
The Mongols were Chads


----------



## JustChris (Oct 10, 2018)

Madness said:


> lol jfl videos are easily faked he is probably using a male e whore pack.
> 
> @Weishaupt post the expose pls


The cope is strong with this one.


----------



## The_Fugitive (Oct 11, 2018)

Here, I am an old cel....what would this pictur




e be rated as:



looking unhappy as hell, though. Bad expression, bad lighting in this room. I can do better trust me. Age 45


----------



## Tricky (Oct 11, 2018)

The_Fugitive said:


> Here, I am an old cel....what would this pictur
> View attachment 1480
> e be rated as:
> View attachment 1479
> looking unhappy as hell, though. Bad expression, bad lighting in this room. I can do better trust me. Age 45



You want a rating, advice, ect?


----------



## The_Fugitive (Oct 11, 2018)

Tricky said:


> You want a rating, advice, ect?


Hey, I really like that pic from The Last Crusade. Killer trilogy, prob the best trilogy ever. Anyway, to answer your question, yep.


----------



## jefferson (Oct 11, 2018)

The_Fugitive said:


> Here, I am an old cel....what would this pictur
> View attachment 1480
> e be rated as:
> View attachment 1479
> looking unhappy as hell, though. Bad expression, bad lighting in this room. I can do better trust me. Age 45


3/10 in the bigger picture, 4/10 in the other picture.


----------



## The_Fugitive (Oct 12, 2018)

jefferson said:


> 3/10 in the bigger picture, 4/10 in the other picture.


Thanks for the feedback, but I fail to see how one person's opinion should be the determinant for another's self-image. I suppose if there was a consensus of, like, 100 or 1000 ppl who agree (or closely agree), it would give more strength to the "evaluation". I'll have to check the criteria for this "mogging", but in the meantime I'll take your word for it. Like I said, I'm an oldcel and am just becoming familiar with looksmaxxing. lol


----------



## Dude420 (Oct 12, 2018)

The_Fugitive said:


> Thanks for the feedback, but I fail to see how one person's opinion should be the determinant for another's self-image. I suppose if there was a consensus of, like, 100 or 1000 ppl who agree (or closely agree), it would give more strength to the "evaluation". I'll have to check the criteria for this "mogging", but in the meantime I'll take your word for it. Like I said, I'm an oldcel and am just becoming familiar with looksmaxxing. lol



Beauty is not in the eye of the beholder, we(women here) are a highly adapted evolved species which look for certain physical cues to determine the quality of your genes, look can be objectively measured to a large extent, it is only a matter of how informed people are here about the blackpill to accurately assess your level of attractiveness. Individuals have minor differences in mate preferences due to differences in environmental exposure and genetic makeup(taller women prefer taller men) but generally speaking there is a wide consensus in the commonly shared human psyche about what is attractive.


----------



## averageblokecel (Oct 12, 2018)

The_Fugitive said:


> Here, I am an old cel....what would this pictur
> View attachment 1480
> e be rated as:
> View attachment 1479
> looking unhappy as hell, though. Bad expression, bad lighting in this room. I can do better trust me. Age 45


Hol' Up

You may be the oldest dude here LOL


----------



## JustChris (Oct 13, 2018)

Never posted a side profile pic.


----------



## The_Fugitive (Oct 13, 2018)

Dude420 said:


> Beauty is not in the eye of the beholder, we(women here) are a highly adapted evolved species which look for certain physical cues to determine the quality of your genes, look can be objectively measured to a large extent, it is only a matter of how informed people are here about the blackpill to accurately assess your level of attractiveness. Individuals have minor differences in mate preferences due to differences in environmental exposure and genetic makeup(taller women prefer taller men) but generally speaking there is a wide consensus in the commonly shared human psyche about what is attractive.



Hey there. Thanks for the lesson.

Soooooooo, given that, can you tell me quickly or point me in the proper direction (on this board or elsewhere) to a list of all of the 1-10 characteristics?? You know, like a general breakdown?? All of you guys (I mean... ppl...) on here seem to already know amongst yourselves what these numbers mean. i don't. 

And, .......drumroll........what number would you rate me at? Given that there is a woman on this board.  How many of you are there out there??  

Of course, I should tell you that I am not very happy with these pictures. I will "looksmax" myself and post better ones soon. 





JustChris said:


> View attachment 1587
> 
> 
> Never posted a side profile pic.



You know what?? Looks like a Ken doll.


----------



## Tricky (Oct 13, 2018)

The_Fugitive said:


> Soooooooo, given that, can you tell me quickly or point me in the proper direction (on this board or elsewhere) to a list of all of the 1-10 characteristics?? You know, like a general breakdown?? All of you guys (I mean... ppl...) on here seem to already know amongst yourselves what these numbers mean. i don't.



That's a debated topic. Things like the Mid-face ratio, Jawline, Upper Eyelid Exposure, ect, matter, but we don't know exactly how much, or what each rating means. It's a guess, just like most things in life.



The_Fugitive said:


> And, .......drumroll........what number would you rate me at? Given that there is a woman on this board.  How many of you are there out there??



There are no girls on this Forum. It's a bannable offense.


----------



## x69 (Oct 13, 2018)

Tricky said:


> There are no girls on this Forum. It's a bannable offense.



Tbh I would like me some girls on this forum. They'd have to confirm themselves tho if that would happen.

But Incels here would only spam her for nudes so women probably dont even wnna come here


----------



## Tricky (Oct 13, 2018)

x69 said:


> Tbh I would like me some girls on this forum.



You really don't. Three different groups of people will form when a girl is legit confirmed.

1. The Incels who harass her and tell her she's a whore who just wants attention
2. The Whiteknights who will feel bad about the harassment, and "stand up" for her in conversations
3. The kids who will ask her for advice, saying that she's the most qualified person on this server because she's a girl.

I've seen it happen before in Male spaces, it never works out well.


----------



## The_Fugitive (Oct 13, 2018)

Dude420 said:


> Beauty is not in the eye of the beholder, we(women here) are a highly adapted evolved species ...



Oh, sorry. I must have mis-understood the "we" part of this person's post.


Tricky said:


> That's a debated topic. Things like the Mid-face ratio, Jawline, Upper Eyelid Exposure, ect, matter, but we don't know exactly how much, or what each rating means. It's a guess, just like most things in life.



I only ask because it seems like here and esp incels.me, it's treated like an exact science. How is this ideology different from the age-old 
(now debunct-ed) practice of phrenology?


----------



## Tricky (Oct 13, 2018)

The_Fugitive said:


> Oh, sorry. I must have mis-understood the "we" part of this person's post.
> 
> 
> I only ask because it seems like here and esp incels.me, it's treated like an exact science. How is this ideology different from the age-old
> (now debunct-ed) practice of phrenology?



There are plenty of Incels who attribute charisteristcs based on Skull shape, but that's another topic. We're talking about what actractive people look like, and if we can find common charisteristcs that would help us figure out how to be actractive.


----------



## Nibba (Oct 13, 2018)

Tricky said:


> You really don't. Three different groups of people will form when a girl is legit confirmed.
> 
> 1. The Incels who harass her and tell her she's a whore who just wants attention
> 2. The Whiteknights who will feel bad about the harassment, and "stand up" for her in conversations
> ...


There was a whole diagram of shit from 4chan about what happens when chicks joinmale spaces and how they ruin it

Edit:


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2018)

JustChris said:


> View attachment 1587
> 
> 
> Never posted a side profile pic.


u look better without the beard
did u just have a photoshoot
over


----------



## The_Fugitive (Oct 13, 2018)

Tricky said:


> There are plenty of Incels who attribute charisteristcs based on Skull shape, but that's another topic. We're talking about what actractive people look like, and if we can find common charisteristcs that would help us figure out how to be actractive.



Oh, I see.

Well, I rarely ever went on any missions to "be attractive" in that sense, over the last 30 years. In fact, in high school 1988-1992, i always felt rather proud to NOT be part of the orbit of the "popular" or "attractive" people, who were usually banal and insipid, superficial, anti-intellectual, etc. And, having had a nascent heroin addiction for the last 20 of those 30 years, I would suspect that contributed immensely to an "unattractiveness" quotient. I mean, I ALWAYS went for weeks without doing things like bathing, shaving, eating, all the hygiene stuff.

However, I must say that I have often lamented the inability to "fit in" with most people, or "feel attractive", or attract the women I have wanted. But I always attributed it to lifelong mental health diagnoses like Asperger's, high-functioning autism, or schizotypal personality disorder.....not to some physical "defect". (well, a large nose I guess) Maybe I was misguided all that time??


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Oct 13, 2018)

The_Fugitive said:


> Oh, I see.
> 
> Well, I rarely ever went on any missions to "be attractive" in that sense, over the last 30 years. In fact, in high school 1988-1992, i always felt rather proud to NOT be part of the orbit of the "popular" or "attractive" people, who were usually banal and insipid, superficial, anti-intellectual, etc. And, having had a nascent heroin addiction for the last 20 of those 30 years, I would suspect that contributed immensely to an "unattractiveness" quotient. I mean, I ALWAYS went for weeks without doing things like bathing, shaving, eating, all the hygiene stuff.
> 
> However, I must say that I have often lamented the inability to "fit in" with most people, or "feel attractive", or attract the women I have wanted. But I always attributed it to my mental health diagnoses like Asperger's, high-functioning autism, or schizotypal personality disorder.....not to some physical "defect". Maybe I was misguided all that time??



*(sorry for bad english. it's not my first language)*
I think your inability to attract women is a result of both your mental health issues as well as your looks. Now, you were a teenager in the late 80s - early 90s, a world that is vastly different from that of today. The harmful repercussions of feminism and the sexual revolution did not take hold of society until around the turn of the century. Seeing as to how you look like, I don't think you would have faced any problems with the opposite sex during your teenage years. It shouldn't have been hard for you to enter a relationship with a girl, maybe even get married. Why? well, because back then women were still willing to setlle for their *looksmatch - Someone who is their counterpart in terms of appearance. *Social media, social engineering, and feminism has changed that reality for good. Women today are extremely hypergamous and "date up" - go for men who are better looking and wealthier than they are- *exclusively.* It is very hard, if not outright impossible for you to secure an LTR or even just get laid with another woman, because of your average to below-average looks. Realistically, your only option would be to *betabux- act as a material provider for an old washed-up whore, basically the guy who presents her with a safety net after she's done fucking all the bad boys and the douchebags in her 20s. A pathetic, lamentable man.*

Now, your mental problems only compound this issue. Being Neuro-typical is necessary for prolonged success in the dating market. Simple as that. Unless your physical appearance literally matches that of a male supermodel, women's evaluation of your sexual worth will in part be determined by your personality and your everyday behaviors. Being Autistic or schizoid obviously puts you at a major disadvantage.


----------



## Deleted member 283 (Oct 13, 2018)

I'm willing to pm pictures to whoever I feel comfortable ))


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Oct 13, 2018)

fatcelnolonger said:


> I'm willing to pm pictures to whoever I feel comfortable ))


pm me pics


----------



## JustChris (Oct 14, 2018)

Tony said:


> u look better without the beard
> did u just have a photoshoot
> over



No photoshoot yet, just side profile and fronts for a casting.


----------



## The_Fugitive (Oct 14, 2018)

extreme-overthinker said:


> Realistically, your only option would be to *betabux- act as a material provider for an old washed-up whore, basically the guy who presents her with a safety net after she's done fucking all the bad boys and the douchebags in her 20s. A pathetic, lamentable man.*
> Being Autistic or schizoid obviously puts you at a major disadvantage.



First of all, WOW, have you REALLY posted almost 1500 messages during the last couple of months on here? I just couldn't do that.

At this point, at age 45, I have reconciled myself to being single probably for the rest of my life. I'm not "pathetic, lamentable".....that's a little too extreme. At the same time, yes, I do regret not meeting enough people, and having mental health issues. But I'm not gonna sit here and spend too much time bitterly attacking women, or moaning and groaning over the state of affairs. Don't know about this site, but incels.me is full of people doing just that. I figure, if you KNOW that you won't get the women, find something else to do, like looking at old maps all day online, or using YouTube to find good music like Frank Zappa....you know, shit like that.


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Oct 14, 2018)

The_Fugitive said:


> First of all, WOW, have you REALLY posted almost 1500 messages during the last couple of months on here? I just couldn't do that.
> 
> At this point, at age 45, I have reconciled myself to being single probably for the rest of my life. I'm not "pathetic, lamentable".....that's a little too extreme. At the same time, yes, I do regret not meeting enough people, and having mental health issues. But I'm not gonna sit here and spend too much time bitterly attacking women, or moaning and groaning over the state of affairs. Don't know about this site, but incels.me is full of people doing just that. I figure, if you KNOW that you won't get the women, find something else to do, like looking at old maps all day online, or using YouTube to find good music like Frank Zappa....you know, shit like that.


I think u misinterpreted what I meant to say.... wasn't calling u lamentable or pathetic. Rather what I mean is that men who to chose to betabux and to simp for women are weak and pathetic



The_Fugitive said:


> First of all, WOW, have you REALLY posted almost 1500 messages during the last couple of months on here? I just couldn't do that.


I've nowhere else to go. Spend most of my time on here



The_Fugitive said:


> I figure, if you KNOW that you won't get the women, find something else to do, like looking at old maps all day online, or using YouTube to find good music like Frank Zappa....you know, shit like that.



You're coping sir. You can never be truly content when your most basic needs and desires (sex & intimacy) are not met.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Oct 14, 2018)

extreme-overthinker said:


> I think u misinterpreted what I meant to say.... wasn't calling u lamentable or pathetic. Rather what I mean is that men who to chose to betabux and to simp for women are weak and pathetic
> 
> 
> I've nowhere else to go. Spend most of my time on here
> ...



Most of you guys spend wayyy to much fucking time on this website man. You'll never be NT if you use this website alot. Do you really think normal people think about drinking raw eggs/Vampire-maxxing/mewing&maxilas/Zygos projection/Alpha Dominance pyramids/DHT and Test Levels/Looks of members of the same sex/Hypergamy & all that other crap? Like, it took me a while to realise it, but this place is even more autistic than Incels.me tbh. Like, its better mentally and helps you become better. But, you guys dont seriously think you can ever be normal when half your time is spent talking to outher guys about looks and shit like "Bone-Smashing" or forcing your maxxila forward with your fingers? Like, I'm generally considered one of the "jocks" at school, and nah I wouldnt really hang with some of ya'll. Now obvs foids wouldnt hang out with you.

Dont get me wrong, Looksmaxxing is legit, thats 100%. But outside of gymmaxxing, roidmaxxing, surgerymaxxing, Moneymaxxing, Statusmaxxing, Stylemaxxing and NTmaxxing. There really isnt much to discuss.

@JustChris is right to an extend. I dont know why you guys think 4-5/10s cant get laid?

LIKE FOR FUCK SAKE GUYS. 4-5/10's EXIST BECAUSE TWO PEOPLE OF A 4-5/10 NATURE WERE ABLE AND WILLING TO HAVE SEX, PROCREATE AND PASS DOWN THERE GENES.

If 4-5/10's couldnt get laid, you shouldnt exist.

Most of you guys would have more pussy if you stopped being so autistic, and expecting foids outside your league.

Just my opinion, change my mind lol.


----------



## Itss_BritneyBishh (Oct 14, 2018)

The_Fugitive said:


> Here, I am an old cel....what would this pictur
> View attachment 1480
> e be rated as:
> View attachment 1479
> looking unhappy as hell, though. Bad expression, bad lighting in this room. I can do better trust me. Age 45


Jfl man so youre a virgin until this day? 45 years is to old to be an incel u should have married along time ago.you atleast have hair. And you look pretty average for ur age. How the hell cant you find a women


Intel.Imperitive said:


> Most of you guys spend wayyy to much fucking time on this website man. You'll never be NT if you use this website alot. Do you really think normal people think about drinking raw eggs/Vampire-maxxing/mewing&maxilas/Zygos projection/Alpha Dominance pyramids/DHT and Test Levels/Looks of members of the same sex/Hypergamy & all that other crap? Like, it took me a while to realise it, but this place is even more autistic than Incels.me tbh. Like, its better mentally and helps you become better. But, you guys dont seriously think you can ever be normal when half your time is spent talking to outher guys about looks and shit like "Bone-Smashing" or forcing your maxxila forward with your fingers? Like, I'm generally considered one of the "jocks" at school, and nah I wouldnt really hang with some of ya'll. Now obvs foids wouldnt hang out with you.
> 
> Dont get me wrong, Looksmaxxing is legit, thats 100%. But outside of gymmaxxing, roidmaxxing, surgerymaxxing, Moneymaxxing, Statusmaxxing, Stylemaxxing and NTmaxxing. There really isnt much to discuss.
> 
> ...


Theyvare idiots man 4-5 make up the bulk of population. They want to adress that 90% of people are incel. And even if women didnt go after 4-5 there are simple not that many gl guys for all the girls in the world.


----------



## RichardSpencel (Oct 14, 2018)

22yo khv 5"10 77kgs
Day 60 gymceling
Day 45 Accutane.
It never began.
Suggests surgeries of you know of any that can make me become human,also should I roidcel or just train naturally for a bit first.


----------



## averageblokecel (Oct 15, 2018)

x69 said:


> Tbh I would like me some girls on this forum. They'd have to confirm themselves tho if that would happen.
> 
> But Incels here would only spam her for nudes so women probably dont even wnna come here


NO, NO FUCKING WOMEN YOU HEAR ME?

NO.FUCKING.WOMEN

Women will literally DESTROY our little community here because *WOMEN WILL NOT GIVE A FUCK ABOUT AUTISTIC SUBHUMANS TRYING TO IMPROVE, THEY WANT US* *DEAD*

AND DON'T TELL ME TO RELAX OR SOME SHIT BECAUSE THIS NEEDS TO BE CRYSTAL CLEAR: NO WOMEN

@Nibba Pls do something about this, like this one crossed the line even more than when justchris began spouting out bluepilled crap 

Edit: I see u did something, didn't see there was an 11th page lol


----------



## x69 (Oct 15, 2018)

RichardSpencel said:


> 22yo khv 5"10 77kgs
> Day 60 gymceling
> Day 45 Accutane.
> It never began.
> Suggests surgeries of you know of any that can make me become human,also should I roidcel or just train naturally for a bit first.





How do these pictures make you feel?










How do they make u feel tbh


averageblokecel said:


> NO, NO FUCKING WOMEN YOU HEAR ME?
> 
> NO.FUCKING.WOMEN
> 
> ...



They could have their own little make-up section.


----------



## RichardSpencel (Oct 15, 2018)

x69 said:


> How do these pictures make you feel?
> 
> View attachment 1708
> View attachment 1709
> ...


Lmao looks absolutely ridiculous,but would kill entire villages to look like that.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Oct 15, 2018)

RichardSpencel said:


> Lmao looks absolutely ridiculous,but would kill entire villages to look like that.



Post pics


----------



## averageblokecel (Oct 15, 2018)

x69 said:


> They could have their own little make-up section.


They could make their own forum and leave us alone*

Or join lookism


----------



## RichardSpencel (Oct 15, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Post pics



















Those are the originals,and the morphed photos are a bit higher up itt.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Oct 15, 2018)

averageblokecel said:


> They could make their own forum and leave us alone*
> 
> Or join lookism



Nah this is perfect. 

We should bring women over. Did you not read my thread and how my women person helps me?


----------



## scandinavian (Oct 15, 2018)

Over the years: Fat, lean, fat lean, bald, bald, fat. Additional thoughts/advice?


----------



## averageblokecel (Oct 15, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Nah this is perfect.
> 
> We should bring women over. Did you not read my thread and how my women person helps me?


no they should not, I repeat, they should not be ever allowed here





Thanks God that even if the mods gave up on us, they will never allow females here, we already got over that crisis on .me and it was finally stated that foids will never be allowed


----------



## x69 (Oct 15, 2018)

scandinavian said:


> Over the years: Fat, lean, fat lean, bald, bald, fat. Additional thoughts/advice?


You look bud. Good bonestructure nice features.
Would rate PSL5 - 5.5


----------



## Nibba (Oct 15, 2018)

averageblokecel said:


> no they should not, I repeat, they should not be ever allowed here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Exactly @Tricky was spot on with why he didn't want females joining


averageblokecel said:


> NO, NO FUCKING WOMEN YOU HEAR ME?
> 
> NO.FUCKING.WOMEN
> 
> ...


FUCK ADDING WOMEN HERE.

THIS CANNOT HAPPEN


----------



## x69 (Oct 15, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Exactly @Tricky
> 
> FUCK ADDING WOMEN HERE.
> 
> THIS CANNOT HAPPEN



If women are allowed that'd mean this would become a more popular site.. which means my oneitis would pick up on it since she isn't a social media thot. Which means i'd have to kill her. On second thought it's smart that women aren't allowed to join.


----------



## Nibba (Oct 15, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Like, I'm generally considered one of the "jocks" at school, and nah I wouldnt really hang with some of ya'll. Now obvs foids wouldnt hang out with you.


Yeah me too and it doesn't matter how I act because people think my autism is a shtick and find it hilarious. It's all about looks

Over for averagecels


x69 said:


> If women are allowed that'd mean this would become a more popular site.. which means my oneitis would pick up on it since she isn't a social media thot. Which means i'd have to kill her. On second thought it's smart that women aren't allowed to join.


No we aren't doing this Zane. This isn't lookism.


Intel.Imperitive said:


> LIKE FOR FUCK SAKE GUYS. 4-5/10's EXIST BECAUSE TWO PEOPLE OF A 4-5/10 NATURE WERE ABLE AND WILLING TO HAVE SEX, PROCREATE AND PASS DOWN THERE GENES.


Common low IQ argument. 4-5s can happen with two gl parents or two uggos. It's GENETIC RECOMBINATION IT'S ALL RANDOM


----------



## averageblokecel (Oct 15, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Over for averagecels


Ayyyyyy shiit


Nibba said:


> Yeah me too and it doesn't matter how I act because people think my autism is a shtick and find it hilarious. It's all about looks
> 
> Over for averagecels
> 
> ...


Nice to see there's still people defending the bases of our beliefs


----------



## Nibba (Oct 15, 2018)

averageblokecel said:


> Ayyyyyy shiit
> 
> Nice to see there's still people defending the bases of our beliefs


Nah dude you'll b above average soon. In fact 5 psl is already above average by normie terms

Also yeah dude I'm incel apologist we don't need more women here having betas orbit them and them creaming over the chads here


----------



## averageblokecel (Oct 15, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Also yeah dude I'm incel apologist we don't need more women here having betas orbit them and them creaming over the chads here


Only autistic chads can understand us really ngl, both intel and chris are NT that's why they can't understand us


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Oct 15, 2018)

averageblokecel said:


> Only autistic chads can understand us really ngl, both intel and chris are NT that's why they can't understand us



Bro I understand all of you, because all of us are in the same boat ??‍♂️ 

You and me are basically the same in terms of NT we just have different ideas ??‍♂️


----------



## averageblokecel (Oct 15, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Bro I understand all of you, because all of us are in the same boat ??‍♂️
> 
> You and me are basically the same in terms of NT we just have different ideas ??‍♂️


I can tell you we are not unless you are a pyscopath/sociopath too, which I doubt you are (just from how you express yourself and probability of finding one)

And even if you are, you aren't autistic, you don't seem to be weird, NT means being the usual normslime, not the weird kid Who likes politics or talks about teaching systems with Girls naturally lol


----------



## Nibba (Oct 15, 2018)

averageblokecel said:


> Only autistic chads can understand us really ngl, both intel and chris are NT that's why they can't understand us


Growing up incel and weird then becoming gl and retaining the same personality made me realize looks theory is so legit


Went from being outcast to funny popular guy


averageblokecel said:


> I can tell you we are not unless you are a pyscopath/sociopath too, which I doubt you are (just from how you express yourself and probability of finding one)
> 
> And even if you are, you aren't autistic, you don't seem to be weird, NT means being the usual normslime, not the weird kid Who likes politics or talks about teaching systems with Girls naturally lol


Accurate af


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Oct 15, 2018)

averageblokecel said:


> I can tell you we are not unless you are a pyscopath/sociopath too, which I doubt you are (just from how you express yourself and probability of finding one)
> 
> And even if you are, you aren't autistic, you don't seem to be weird, NT means being the usual normslime, not the weird kid Who likes politics or talks about teaching systems with Girls naturally lol



Broooooooo once I started talking with a cute girl about 9/11 and nuclear bombs. Im austismcell too ???‍♂️


----------



## averageblokecel (Oct 15, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Broooooooo once I started talking with a cute girl about 9/11 and nuclear bombs. Im austismcell too ???‍♂️


WOOOOW BRO SRS?!

stop pissing on me, mentalceldom is a real thing


----------



## Nibba (Oct 15, 2018)

averageblokecel said:


> WOOOOW BRO SRS?!
> 
> stop pissing on me, mentalceldom is a real thing


I feel like this site is getting more bluepilled every day and that concerns me


----------



## bobo123 (Oct 15, 2018)

What should i improve ?


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Oct 15, 2018)

averageblokecel said:


> WOOOOW BRO SRS?!
> 
> stop pissing on me, mentalceldom is a real thing



Bruh, I'm certified more autisimcel that you. Because you've never started talking to girls about 9/11 or nuclear bombs. Once, I started talking to a girl about how 2 cats could power the neatherlands for a whole year if we used 100% of the energy from their mass. They all seemed really interested though and called me smart ?

Its personality bro ??‍♂️


----------



## averageblokecel (Oct 15, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Bruh, I'm certified more autisimcel that you. Because you've never started talking to girls about 9/11 or nuclear bombs. Once, I started talking to a girl about how 2 cats could power the neatherlands for a whole year if we used 100% of the energy from their mass. They all seemed really interested though and called me smart ?
> 
> Its personality bro ??‍♂️


You are a fucking certified retard if you aren't saying this ironically


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Oct 15, 2018)

averageblokecel said:


> You are a fucking certified retard if you aren't saying this ironically



How, explain. Dont be so vauge bro


----------



## CopeMaxxer (Oct 15, 2018)

Lmk if u want pics of my gymcel bod


----------



## Tricky (Oct 15, 2018)

CopeMaxxer said:


> View attachment 1732
> 
> 
> Lmk if u want pics of my gymcel bod



Share a pic without the glasses


----------



## CopeMaxxer (Oct 15, 2018)

Tricky said:


> Share a pic without the glasses


will do later


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Oct 15, 2018)

bobo123 said:


> View attachment 1731
> 
> What should i improve ?


Get leaner.


----------



## Tricky (Oct 15, 2018)

bobo123 said:


> View attachment 1731
> 
> What should i improve ?



No features that look bad, you honestly have potential. Problem is, your facial fat is hiding all the bone definition that we'd be able to see otherwise. I


RichardSpencel said:


> 22yo khv 5"10 77kgs
> Day 60 gymceling
> Day 45 Accutane.
> It never began.
> Suggests surgeries of you know of any that can make me become human,also should I roidcel or just train naturally for a bit first.




Hair is such an important area for guys. I know the buzzcut looks good on Chad, but it doesn't on most guys. Grow that shit out, get something trendy. You'll gain 1 PSL point, guaranteed.


----------



## averageblokecel (Oct 15, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> How, explain. Dont be so vauge bro


I do have spoke about that and worse with girls and boys, but know what? I didn't need to force myself to be autistic, it comes fucking natural, and girls don't like that.

Now don't get me wrong, I've said autistic shit that actually made girls laugh BUT IN A SPECIFIC CONTEXT. You aren't an inch of autistic and I feel deeply concerned about the fact that you think it's a funny thing to be rejected by fucking girls and hence society in a lot of cases because fucking mongs aren't able to understand you


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Oct 15, 2018)

CopeMaxxer said:


> View attachment 1732
> 
> 
> Lmk if u want pics of my gymcel bod


Post a pic where you're looking at the cam from eye level.


----------



## CopeMaxxer (Oct 15, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> Post a pic where you're looking at the cam from eye level.


Aight.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Oct 15, 2018)

averageblokecel said:


> I do have spoke about that and worse with girls and boys, but know what? I didn't need to force myself to be autistic, it comes fucking natural, and girls don't like that.
> 
> Now don't get me wrong, I've said autistic shit that actually made girls laugh BUT IN A SPECIFIC CONTEXT. You aren't an inch of autistic and I feel deeply concerned about the fact that you think it's a funny thing to be rejected by fucking girls and hence society in a lot of cases because fucking mongs aren't able to understand you



How do you know Im not autistic tho bro 

Mans bare autistic


----------



## averageblokecel (Oct 15, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> How do you know Im not autistic tho bro
> 
> Mans bare autistic


Because of how you express in the forum ffs, a legit autist or weirdo wouldn't do that, hell look at Nibba even sometimes he expresses himself very weirdly 

Prove me wrong, come on, tell me a mentalceldom experience that you have had


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Oct 15, 2018)

averageblokecel said:


> Because of how you express in the forum ffs, a legit autist or weirdo wouldn't do that, hell look at Nibba even sometimes he expresses himself very weirdly
> 
> Prove me wrong, come on, tell me a mentalceldom experience that you have had



How do I express myself on this forum different than you tho.... Like gimme an example bro 

Okay once, A girl said "Hey, The weathers really nice today" and I replied "Thanks". Another time, A girl bumped the door into on her way out and stood there for 45 seconds saying "Im so sorry" while I just smiled at her. Another time my Pizza guy said "Enjoy" and I said "You too". 

Sorry bro, we're both 10/10 mentalcels on the same level ??‍♂️??‍♂️


----------



## animasincendium (Oct 15, 2018)

averageblokecel said:


> NO, NO FUCKING WOMEN YOU HEAR ME?
> 
> NO.FUCKING.WOMEN
> 
> ...


thank you some fucking common sense


----------



## Nibba (Oct 15, 2018)

averageblokecel said:


> Because of how you express in the forum ffs, a legit autist or weirdo wouldn't do that, hell look at Nibba even sometimes he expresses himself very weirdly
> 
> Prove me wrong, come on, tell me a mentalceldom experience that you have had


Lol I do say weird shit a lot. I've even posted examples of how aspie I can be like that time in the gym


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Oct 15, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Lol I do say weird shit a lot. I've even posted examples of how aspie I can be like that time in the gym



Do retell that story mate ??


----------



## Nibba (Oct 15, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Do retell that story mate ??


Look thru the threads that I made on my profile. Think the title was "I may have mental autism"


----------



## CopeMaxxer (Oct 15, 2018)

Face seems to have zero angularity in this lighting/selfie but w/e. Currently having for rhino and hair transplant. Jaw implanrs too probably.


----------



## spark (Oct 15, 2018)

RichardSpencel said:


> 22yo khv 5"10 77kgs
> Day 60 gymceling
> Day 45 Accutane.
> It never began.
> Suggests surgeries of you know of any that can make me become human,also should I roidcel or just train naturally for a bit first.




Are you really 5'10? You look really short in those pics.

Also how are you 77 kgs?

St.Pierre had pretty much your stats yet his body looked bigger


----------



## Tricky (Oct 15, 2018)

CopeMaxxer said:


> Face seems to have zero angularity in this lighting/selfie but w/e. Currently having for rhino and hair transplant. Jaw implanrs too probably.



Jaw implant/Facial hair will make the most difference IMO. Rhinoplasty is good, but won't boost your SMV as much. After those things, you're pretty much maxed out. Small things like upper eyelid exposure, difference haircut, won't make much of a difference TBH.


----------



## RichardSpencel (Oct 15, 2018)

spark said:


> Are you really 5'10? You look really short in those pics.
> 
> Also how are you 77 kgs?
> 
> St.Pierre had pretty much your stats yet his body looked bigger



Um,if I had to guess it would probably be because I haven't trained literally my entire life with elite genetics.


----------



## Tricky (Oct 15, 2018)

@RichardSpencel All memes aside, why aren't you just growing your hair out a bit. Fact is, you're already pretty decent looking if we can hide the skull shape a bit. Are you autistic?


----------



## RichardSpencel (Oct 15, 2018)

Tricky said:


> @RichardSpencel All memes aside, why aren't you just growing your hair out a bit. Fact is, you're already pretty decent looking if we can hide the skull shape a bit. Are you autistic?


That's what I'm doing know,gonna get that hipster fade,but tbh it doesn't matter that much this is a pic of me with long hair 





And yes I'm autistic asf


----------



## Tricky (Oct 15, 2018)

RichardSpencel said:


> That's what I'm doing know,gonna get that hipster fade,but tbh it doesn't matter that much this is a pic of me with long hair
> View attachment 1785
> 
> And yes I'm autistic asf



You're younger in that pic. Your face changes a fuck ton in the years before you turn 21, especially Jaw growth.

Being Autistic fucks guys over worse than being below average. At least below average guys have a shot, girls don't like Autistic guys unless they're really fucking hot (7+PSL).


----------



## CopeMaxxer (Oct 15, 2018)

Tricky said:


> Jaw implant/Facial hair will make the most difference IMO. Rhinoplasty is good, but won't boost your SMV as much. After those things, you're pretty much maxed out. Small things like upper eyelid exposure, difference haircut, won't make much of a difference TBH.


got it, thanks. I've struggled with facial hair for a while, although it seems my density is getting better (albeit slowly). Gonna keep mewing, chewing, have definitely seen jaw gains from it.


----------



## Tricky (Oct 15, 2018)

CopeMaxxer said:


> got it, thanks. I've struggled with facial hair for a while, although it seems my density is getting better (albeit slowly). Gonna keep mewing, chewing, have definitely seen jaw gains from it.



Minoxil dude. It's worked for a fuck ton of guys.
If you want to try it, LMK. I can make sure you're buying a quality product.


----------



## CopeMaxxer (Oct 15, 2018)

Tricky said:


> Minoxil dude. It's worked for a fuck ton of guys.
> If you want to try it, LMK. I can make sure you're buying a quality product.



problem is that minox fucks with your face/bloats it/reduces collagen production. I'd definitely use it if it didn't have those sides on skin.


----------



## Deltoid (Oct 16, 2018)

Longer or shorter hair?


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Oct 16, 2018)

Deltoid said:


> Longer or shorter hair?




Shiiiit mad body bro no homo 

You have a crazy physiqe 

Tell me about ur training 

How u do it, how long have u been doing it, steroids or not ect ect


Intel.Imperitive said:


> Shiiiit mad body bro no homo
> 
> You have a crazy physiqe
> 
> ...




If you're not getting girla with that body, what ever ur face is, you need phychological help


----------



## jefferson (Oct 16, 2018)

Deltoid said:


> Longer or shorter hair?



Damn bro 

How long you been lifting?


----------



## Deltoid (Oct 16, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Shiiiit mad body bro no homo
> 
> You have a crazy physiqe
> 
> ...


I’ve been training seriously for 4 years but in all about 6, the first two I was just lifting here and there. Natural though because I’d rather not inhibit my body’s ability to produce test but will most likely keep levels in optimal range when older through trt. I swap my routine every 3 months, not sure if you can pm on here but I can give you advice.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Oct 16, 2018)

Deltoid said:


> I’ve been training seriously for 4 years but in all about 6, the first two I was just lifting here and there. Natural though because I’d rather not inhibit my body’s ability to produce test but will most likely keep levels in optimal range when older through trt. I swap my routine every 3 months, not sure if you can pm on here but I can give you advice.



Yh u can, u just need a few more posts. 

How old are you btw?


----------



## Deltoid (Oct 16, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Yh u can, u just need a few more posts.
> 
> How old are you btw?


23


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Oct 16, 2018)

Deltoid said:


> Longer or shorter hair?



Great body, hairline looks a little bit recessed, no problem other than that.


----------



## MiserableIncel (Oct 17, 2018)

scandinavian said:


> Over the years: Fat, lean, fat lean, bald, bald, fat. Additional thoughts/advice?


5.5/10


jefferson said:


> Mild face bloat and acne, no pump.
> 
> Me from a better angle @ZUZZCEL
> View attachment 1072
> ...


3.8/10


----------



## averageblokecel (Oct 17, 2018)

Tricky said:


> Being Autistic fucks guys over worse than being below average. At least below average guys have a shot, girls don't like Autistic guys unless they're really fucking hot (7+PSL).


This is too fucking real

If you guys are autistic try to get that rid some way like frauding or drugs because believe me, it is fucking with your chances in a significant way


----------



## VST (Oct 17, 2018)

Deltoid said:


> Longer or shorter hair?



How tall are you? You seem pretty short NGL.


----------



## 11gaijin (Oct 17, 2018)

Deltoid said:


> Longer or shorter hair?



Great physique. Face seems above average to me.


----------



## Deltoid (Oct 17, 2018)

VST said:


> How tall are you? You seem pretty short NGL.


5’9


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Oct 17, 2018)

Deltoid said:


> 5’9



Its over bro. 

Jk. Just find a short foid.


----------



## 20characterslong (Oct 17, 2018)

rate my eye area? At first I thought it was my least subhuman trait but I've decided over time that it isn't an amazing eye area and good eye areas are more common than bad ones. So my decent forward growth is probably less subhuman than my eye area. Tips for eyeareamaxxing? I know being well rested probably helps, seems to work for me. This pic makes it a lot worse than it looks in the mirror and probably worse than it looks in real life, probably some distortion going on because it's a shitty photo from a cell phone selfie camera


----------



## VST (Oct 18, 2018)

Feeling cute, might delete later











Gonna start hairmaxxing, eyebrowmaxxing and gymcelling NGL.


----------



## Deltoid (Oct 18, 2018)

VST said:


> Feeling cute, might delete later
> View attachment 1938
> View attachment 1939
> View attachment 1942
> ...


Is it actually possible to make eyebrows grow in more? One of my eyebrows doesn’t grow in as much because I got hit in the eye with a bat when I was younger.


----------



## 11gaijin (Oct 18, 2018)

VST said:


> Feeling cute, might delete later
> View attachment 1938
> View attachment 1939
> View attachment 1942
> ...


look decent tbh. Hairmaxxing will help a lot in your case since other features looks decent to me.


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Oct 18, 2018)

VST said:


> Feeling cute, might delete later
> View attachment 1938
> View attachment 1939
> View attachment 1942
> ...


How can you be so GL yet so cringy looking at the same time?


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Oct 18, 2018)

VST said:


> Feeling cute, might delete later
> View attachment 1938
> View attachment 1939
> View attachment 1942
> ...


Wow ur really handsome. Ur ethnicity holds you back though, girls prefer एथनिक्स now. so work on that
@11gaijin


----------



## Deleted member 97 (Oct 18, 2018)

VST said:


> Feeling cute, might delete later
> View attachment 1938
> View attachment 1939
> View attachment 1942
> ...



Brett Maverick-lite. Uncanny resemblance.


----------



## VST (Oct 19, 2018)

Deltoid said:


> Is it actually possible to make eyebrows grow in more? One of my eyebrows doesn’t grow in as much because I got hit in the eye with a bat when I was younger.


Idk, I need to start plucking them cause they're bushy as fuck.


----------



## JustChris (Oct 19, 2018)

VST said:


> Feeling cute, might delete later
> View attachment 1938
> View attachment 1939
> View attachment 1942
> ...



Castor oil for eyebrows and lashes.


----------



## VST (Oct 19, 2018)

JustChris said:


> Castor oil for eyebrows and lashes.


It's more about their shape than anything, but noted.
I'll try out castor oil.


----------



## San Salvador (Oct 19, 2018)

How do I look right now?


----------



## Tricky (Oct 19, 2018)

San Salvador said:


> How do I look right now?
> View attachment 1956
> 
> View attachment 1958



You got some facial fat. Cut lose some LBS and report back so we can get an accurate idea of what you actually look like


----------



## San Salvador (Oct 19, 2018)

Tricky said:


> You got some facial fat. Cut lose some LBS and report back so we can get an accurate idea of what you actually look like


What would be my rating right now? Also, what about features unaffected by fat like eyes?


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Oct 19, 2018)

VST said:


> Feeling cute, might delete later
> View attachment 1938
> View attachment 1939
> View attachment 1942
> ...


Do something about that hairline and gymcell.


San Salvador said:


> What would be my rating right now? Also, what about features unaffected by fat like eyes?


Upper eyelid exposure. Average eyes at best.


----------



## San Salvador (Oct 19, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> Do something about that hairline and gymcell.
> 
> Upper eyelid exposure. Average eyes at best.


I need a number out of 10 pls.


----------



## future chadlite (Oct 19, 2018)

San Salvador said:


> I need a number out of 10 pls.


height?


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Oct 19, 2018)

San Salvador said:


> I need a number out of 10 pls.


Currently a 4/10 psl if you're above 6'. Post update pics after weight loss.


----------



## San Salvador (Oct 19, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> height?


I am 187 cm tall.


----------



## future chadlite (Oct 19, 2018)

San Salvador said:


> I am 187 cm tall.


6/10 in normie terms,


----------



## Tricky (Oct 19, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> normie terms



The word you're looking for is IRL ratings. An IRL rating is 1-2 points higher than PSL, which is the standard for forums like this.


----------



## future chadlite (Oct 19, 2018)

Tricky said:


> The word you're looking for is IRL ratings. An IRL rating is 1-2 points higher than PSL, which is the standard for forums like this.


thanks, i dont like to use PSL because it just a hassle if the highest you can be is 8


----------



## Tricky (Oct 19, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> thanks, i dont like to use PSL because it just a hassle if the highest you can be is 8



That's not entirely true. PSL does allow for 9s, who are usually the most attractive male models. The reason why we use it is because IRL ratings are inflated due to people not wanting to hurt others feelings. Places like r/Rateme will say that the average person is a 7, when mathematically the average should be a 5.


----------



## Supercoolkid (Oct 19, 2018)

*this is my first post, and the only picture I’ve got right now but please rate me 1/10, might add additional pictures later.*
My height is 185.
I'm 18.


----------



## 11gaijin (Oct 19, 2018)

Supercoolkid said:


> *this is my first post, and the only picture I’ve got right now but please rate me 1/10, might add additional pictures later.*
> My height is 185.
> I'm 18.


Eye area is meh, body is good. Hair seem good. What about face?


----------



## Tricky (Oct 19, 2018)

Supercoolkid said:


> *this is my first post, and the only picture I’ve got right now but please rate me 1/10, might add additional pictures later.*
> My height is 185.
> I'm 18.



Frame looks fine TBH, but here's the problem. The areas that are the most important (jaw and eye area) are obscured by your phone, or the blurriness of the pic. Anyone that can give you a solid rating based off that pic is either lying or retarded IMO


----------



## Hebbe wem (Oct 19, 2018)

Supercoolkid said:


> *this is my first post, and the only picture I’ve got right now but please rate me 1/10, might add additional pictures later. *
> My height is 185.
> What you show looks good but show more of your face buddy.


----------



## Supercoolkid (Oct 19, 2018)

Supercoolkid said:


> *this is my first post, and the only picture I’ve got right now but please rate me 1/10, might add additional pictures later.*
> My height is 185.
> I'm 18.


New picture is up, please rate now


----------



## Picassocel (Oct 19, 2018)

Supercoolkid said:


> *this is my first post, and the only picture I’ve got right now but please rate me 1/10, might add additional pictures later.*
> My height is 185.
> I'm 18.



Eyes seem to be the issue with you dude. 4/10 psl atm


----------



## Tricky (Oct 19, 2018)

Supercoolkid said:


> *this is my first post, and the only picture I’ve got right now but please rate me 1/10, might add additional pictures later.*
> My height is 185.
> I'm 18.



You have severe negative canthal tilt, which is your biggest weakness. There is no non surgical option to remove it unfortunately.

For surgical options, check out https://www.zwivel.com/blog/canthal-tilt/


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Oct 19, 2018)

Supercoolkid said:


> *this is my first post, and the only picture I’ve got right now but please rate me 1/10, might add additional pictures later.*
> My height is 185.
> I'm 18.


just needs to brow max


----------



## 11gaijin (Oct 19, 2018)

shitskincurry said:


> just needs to brow max


best way of spending Friday night


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Oct 19, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> best way of spending Friday night


lmfao man, too tired with new job, finally a holiday tomorrow


----------



## GAY (Oct 19, 2018)

VST said:


> Feeling cute, might delete later
> View attachment 1938
> View attachment 1939
> View attachment 1942
> ...


mogs me tbh


----------



## VST (Oct 19, 2018)

[QUOTE="Supercoolkid, post: 35274, member: 434"*please rate me 1/10*[/QUOTE]

Ok, 1/10


----------



## Humans_Are_Robots (Oct 19, 2018)

Supercoolkid said:


> *this is my first post, and the only picture I’ve got right now but please rate me 1/10, might add additional pictures later.*
> My height is 185.
> I'm 18.


Cut the facial hair and I'll rate you 6/10, looks weird combined with a young looking face.


----------



## Tricky (Oct 19, 2018)

Humans_Are_Robots said:


> Cut the facial hair and I'll rate you 6/10, looks weird combined with a young looking face.



It's his eye area pretty much. Everything else isn't that bad


Supercoolkid said:


> *this is my first post, and the only picture I’ve got right now but please rate me 1/10, might add additional pictures later.*
> My height is 185.
> I'm 18.



Hey man, I did a quick PS job to show what your eye would look like if you got surgery.

Before:




After:



By adding positive canthal tilt, your eyes looks much more masculine and confident.


----------



## Hebbe wem (Oct 20, 2018)

184 cm rate me


----------



## Humans_Are_Robots (Oct 20, 2018)

Hebbe wem said:


> View attachment 2065
> 184 cm rate me


Pretty good features, but I would get another haircut that covers your forehead a bit and less hair on the sides. Potentially 6/10 with a new haircut.


----------



## Tricky (Oct 20, 2018)

Humans_Are_Robots said:


> Pretty good features, but I would get another haircut that covers your forehead a bit and less hair on the sides. Potentially 6/10 with a new haircut.



That's generous. He's balding pretty heavy right now.
Upper eyelid exposure, long mid-face. 4/10 PSL if you get control of the Balding (Finasteride, look into it).


----------



## Humans_Are_Robots (Oct 20, 2018)

Tricky said:


> That's generous. He's balding pretty heavy right now.
> Upper eyelid exposure, long mid-face. 4/10 PSL if you get control of the Balding (Finasteride, look into it).


Well yeah, obviously I meant 4/10 PSL = 6/10 normie ratings. I also noticed the balding, but that's also why I said he should cover his forehead so you don't notice it.


----------



## Supercoolkid (Oct 20, 2018)

Hebbe wem said:


> View attachment 2065
> 184 cm rate me


I'm honestly going to rate you 3/10. You could use a haircut, you're going bald tho.


----------



## babyfaceframecel (Oct 20, 2018)

Nogger said:


> R8 my manlet body :



Would fuck hard


----------



## jefferson (Oct 20, 2018)

babyfaceframecel said:


> Would fuck hard


Those hips


----------



## babyfaceframecel (Oct 20, 2018)

jefferson said:


> Those hips





jefferson said:


> Those hips


Has decent boobies too
Should trapmaxx ASAP.


----------



## Humans_Are_Robots (Oct 20, 2018)

I kind of want to have the same haircut as my profile pic, but do you think I need to grow my hair out more? Also, general rate and haircut tips appreciated.


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Oct 20, 2018)

Humans_Are_Robots said:


> I kind of want to have the same haircut as my profile pic, but do you think I need to grow my hair out more? Also, general rate and haircut tips appreciated.


Take a better photo and stop moving the fucking camera


----------



## Humans_Are_Robots (Oct 20, 2018)

extreme-overthinker said:


> Take a better photo and stop moving the fucking camera


too tired to go up from bed


----------



## JustChris (Oct 20, 2018)

Humans_Are_Robots said:


> too tired to go up from bed



Slightly above average.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Oct 21, 2018)

Humans_Are_Robots said:


> too tired to go up from bed


Gymcell and get shorter hair, that hair doesn't suit you at all. 5/10 psl.


----------



## Future Arablite (Oct 21, 2018)

Humans_Are_Robots said:


> too tired to go up from bed


5 PSL but nose of death


----------



## Celdier (Oct 21, 2018)

Rate me please + suggestions on any possible surgeries ?


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Oct 21, 2018)

Celdier said:


> Rate me please + suggestions on any possible surgeries ?


Looking nerdic as fuck

flaws:
Too pasty
NCT
Weak jaw
Round face
bleeding lips
Long philtrum / relatively long midface
Receding hairline or just large forehead, idk
Light eyebrows

Positives:
Blonde
Blue eyes
Wide cheekbones (at leas that's a good thing)

For surgical procedures ask someone else
non surgical:
Lose fat
-Dye your eyebrows to make them look thicker and more low-set
-Grow your hair long, this haircut doesn't suit all skull types, definitely not yours
-Drink more fucking water and put vaseline on your lips
-if you can, try beard frauding and covering up your jaw, while you lose body fat. Once you determine if your weak jaw is because of fat deposition or bone structure, you can either keep it or shave
-Get more sleep, this will improve your eye area and should also improve your skin
-Also, get more sun for fucks sake


----------



## ptethisbs (Oct 21, 2018)

still waiting for someone here that doesnt mog me. jesus all of you are at leasth 6/10


----------



## Humans_Are_Robots (Oct 21, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> Gymcell and get shorter hair, that hair doesn't suit you at all. 5/10 psl.


I am gonna start gymcel, about hair, I wanna look like dante, (I know it's autistic) but do you think the hair would suit me (my profile pic). If not, could you give me a haircut suggestion?


----------



## Thierry_NL (Oct 21, 2018)

Please rate 1/10.
183 cm 87 kg
Need advice on how to improve face.
And gym routine to improve my body.


----------



## dogtown (Oct 21, 2018)

*5'11 shit frame, 15 *


----------



## averageblokecel (Oct 21, 2018)

dogtown said:


> View attachment 2136
> View attachment 2137
> View attachment 2138
> View attachment 2139
> ...


Guys look at this prettyboi looool


----------



## Tricky (Oct 21, 2018)

dogtown said:


> View attachment 2136
> View attachment 2137
> View attachment 2138
> View attachment 2139
> ...



Good jawline, but here's the problem. You're so fucking young that we have no clue what you'll look like when you get 20. Many guys go through dramatic changes during this time period, and you are probably not an exception. While there are things you can do improve/maintain your looks, any big things (potential surgery, your true PSL rating) are hard to speculate about.


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Oct 21, 2018)

dogtown said:


> View attachment 2136
> View attachment 2137
> View attachment 2138
> View attachment 2139
> ...


you have the same phone as me 
anyways you're a 1/10 obviously and that's totally why u came here


----------



## Tricky (Oct 21, 2018)

Thierry_NL said:


> Please rate 1/10.
> 183 cm 87 kg
> Need advice on how to improve face.
> And gym routine to improve my body.
> ...



Your frame is not anything crazy, but girls think that abs = good body, so you don't need to worry much about that. If you want to get serious about the gym, check out r/Fitness's recommended routines. If you're into Powerlifting, then check out 5/3/1. If you're just a BB'er, then check out a PPL split, there are a few on their Wiki/FAQ.

Your mid-face is long, but that's not a death sentence. What's missing now is jaw definition and width. If you're under the age of 21, your jaw will continue to grow, so wait until after that point to look into an implant. If you're older than 21, you may want to send your pics to a Plastic Surgeon that deals with Men's Jawlines, and ask them what they think. They'll probably quote you a number for the surgery, and at that point, you can decide if it's worth it. In regards to non-surgical options, you have pretty much maxed those out, unless you want to start looking into new hairstyles. I don't know about what you can do with African hair besides the traditional buzz cut, I would speak to your barber about potential things to try out.


----------



## VST (Oct 21, 2018)

dogtown said:


> View attachment 2136
> View attachment 2137
> View attachment 2138
> View attachment 2139
> ...


you'd be model tier if you took the neckpill and started working out.


----------



## Future Arablite (Oct 21, 2018)

dogtown said:


> View attachment 2136
> View attachment 2137
> View attachment 2138
> View attachment 2139
> ...



Stop hiding the forehead. I can see that it's large. 

Other than that, gymcell and pray to god you don't get a visit from reaper norwood


----------



## dogtown (Oct 21, 2018)

Future Arablite said:


> Stop hiding the forehead. I can see that it's large.
> 
> Other than that, gymcell and pray to god you don't get a visit from reaper norwood


 
thats why i have long hair


----------



## Tricky (Oct 21, 2018)

dogtown said:


> thats why i have long hair



If you are experiencing balding, speak to your doctor. He'll likely give you an Rx, or if not, you can get on Finasteride


----------



## VST (Oct 21, 2018)

R8 me in better lighting.


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Oct 21, 2018)

VST said:


> View attachment 2151
> View attachment 2152
> 
> R8 me in better lighting.


6.93 PSL 
Nice shoulders. I'm jealous


----------



## VST (Oct 21, 2018)

extreme-overthinker said:


> 6.93 PSL
> Nice shoulders. I'm jealous


I need to start gymcelling tbh, make the most of it while I can. Hopefully skincare will slow down the agepill if not, Botox injections will do.


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Oct 21, 2018)

VST said:


> I need to start gymcelling tbh, make the most of it while I can. Hopefully skincare will slow down the agepill if not, Botox injections will do.


do you know much how you'd slay in any middle eastern country? Arab JB harems await you should you decide to come here. 
You're obviously extreme mentalcel, autist or aspie?


----------



## VST (Oct 21, 2018)

extreme-overthinker said:


> do you know much how you'd slay in any middle eastern country? Arab JB harems await you should you decide to come here.
> You're obviously extreme mentalcel, autist or aspie?


No social circle, idk about that autist part as I've never been to get diagnosed, I've been called weird regularly for a few years though, so there must be something there, especially now that I've spent almost a year in near complete social isolation, my social skills must be at their lowest.


----------



## Future Arablite (Oct 22, 2018)

VST said:


> View attachment 2151
> View attachment 2152
> 
> R8 me in better lighting.



You're above average. 6/6.5 PSL.


VST said:


> I need to start gymcelling tbh, make the most of it while I can. Hopefully skincare will slow down the agepill if not, Botox injections will do.



Agepill ? You look like a teenager


----------



## VST (Oct 22, 2018)

Future Arablite said:


> You're above average. 6/6.5 PSL.
> 
> 
> Agepill ? You look like a teenager


Probably because I am one, but I will still age as I get older, and I want that to slow down.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Oct 23, 2018)

VST said:


> View attachment 2151
> View attachment 2152
> 
> R8 me in better lighting.


6.5 psl, cant believe you're an incel tbh, gymcell and you will be a 7.5 psl, how old are you btw?


----------



## VST (Oct 23, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> 6.5 psl, cant believe you're an incel tbh, gymcell and you will be a 7.5 psl, how old are you btw?


19 tbh


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Oct 23, 2018)

VST said:


> 19 tbh


LOL, still young boyo, take care of that hairline too, it looks slightly recessed.


----------



## Afrikancel (Oct 23, 2018)

Thierry_NL said:


> Please rate 1/10.
> 183 cm 87 kg
> Need advice on how to improve face.
> And gym routine to improve my body.
> ...


Sorry my african brother but all you can do is fashionmaxx and grow your hair. Like childish gambino


----------



## VST (Oct 23, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> LOL, still young boyo, take care of that hairline too, it looks slightly recessed.


Not much I can do about it tbh, my dad is like Norwood 2/3. I'm saving money for a hair transplant just in case anyways.


----------



## Nibba (Oct 23, 2018)

dogtown said:


> View attachment 2136
> View attachment 2137
> View attachment 2138
> View attachment 2139
> ...


Yeah start neckcelling and go to the gym. Your nose is your downfall, but still v gl. I'd say you're looksmatched to me 7-8/10 irl (psl rating are bullshit)


----------



## Vanillestorms (Oct 23, 2018)

dogtown said:


> View attachment 2136
> View attachment 2137
> View attachment 2138
> View attachment 2139
> ...


Why can't you aspies take pics with normal facial expressions? Always jutting, squinting and all that stupid shit. Otherwise you got good bones.


----------



## TakaRyo (Oct 23, 2018)

ptethisbs said:


> still waiting for someone here that doesnt mog me. jesus all of you are at leasth 6/10



Ey bro don’t worryy I’m here


----------



## TakaRyo (Oct 24, 2018)

What PSL am I?


----------



## Tricky (Oct 24, 2018)

TakaRyo said:


> What PSL am I?




Oh fuck, the neck crack is legit scary


----------



## Thierry_NL (Oct 24, 2018)

Afrikancel said:


> Sorry my african brother but all you can do is fashionmaxx and grow your hair. Like childish gambino



In that case i can only fashionmax my hair doesn't really get that long. Owarida


----------



## VST (Oct 24, 2018)

TakaRyo said:


> What PSL am I?



Like 4.5-5
Pretty average tbh


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Oct 24, 2018)

VST said:


> Like 4.5-5
> Pretty average tbh


Whenever I look at that face of his my skin starts itching like crazy


----------



## Tricky (Oct 24, 2018)

TakaRyo said:


> What PSL am I?




Your pics weren't frauded, in fact, they kinda made you look worse.
I'd rate you a .5 higher than whatever I did before


----------



## TakaRyo (Oct 24, 2018)

Tricky said:


> Your pics weren't frauded, in fact, they kinda made you look worse.
> I'd rate you a .5 higher than whatever I did before



I don't even remember what you initially rated me.


----------



## Tricky (Oct 24, 2018)

TakaRyo said:


> I don't even remember what you initially rated me.



Neither do I


----------



## CopeMaxxer (Oct 25, 2018)

New pic of me boyos


----------



## VST (Oct 26, 2018)

CopeMaxxer said:


> New pic of me boyos
> 
> View attachment 2447


Bad pic tbh, camera is too close to the face.


----------



## FiveFourManlet (Oct 26, 2018)

Since getting banned from incels.is ive lost all fucks to give, i dont care about people seeing my face or not, so here it is...


----------



## 11gaijin (Oct 26, 2018)

FiveFourManlet said:


> Since getting banned from incels.is ive lost all fucks to give, i dont care about people seeing my face or not, so here it is...


Are you asking for a rating? I’d say a different pic without headphones and glasses would be better. You look average to me here


----------



## Animas (Oct 26, 2018)

FiveFourManlet said:


> Since getting banned from incels.is ive lost all fucks to give, i dont care about people seeing my face or not, so here it is...


hey youre not ugly, you look average, but you NEED to lose the mole, the mole will end you every time w women, get it taken off asap. Then maybe a hairline lowering, you can keep growing out your hair to cover it up more. You can always get a jaw implant but dont do it until you take off the mole.

As far I see its fine just mole is death, big forehead, and you could always use a stronger jawline

Get 2-3 inch lifts for your height, itll help and people wont call you out w 2-3 inches


----------



## FiveFourManlet (Oct 26, 2018)

Animas said:


> hey youre not even ugly, but you NEED to lose the mole, the mole will end you every time w women, get it taken off asap. Then maybe a hairline lowering, you can keep growing out your hair to cover it up more. You can always get a jaw implant but dont do it until you take off the mole.
> 
> As far I see its fine just mole is death, big forehead, and you could always use a stronger jawline


cope


----------



## Tricky (Oct 26, 2018)

FiveFourManlet said:


> cope



Hey man, I'm really sorry about the .is thing. It also sucks that you're probably too far gone to ever believe that you're a halfway decent looking guy. I hope you find what you're looking for dude.


----------



## FiveFourManlet (Oct 26, 2018)

Tricky said:


> Hey man, I'm really sorry about the .is thing. It also sucks that you're probably too far gone to ever believe that you're a halfway decent looking guy. I hope you find what you're looking for dude.


What would you rate me


----------



## VST (Oct 26, 2018)

FiveFourManlet said:


> Since getting banned from incels.is ive lost all fucks to give, i dont care about people seeing my face or not, so here it is...


Lmao.


----------



## Tricky (Oct 26, 2018)

FiveFourManlet said:


> What would you rate me



I can't play this game dude. Any rating that's below an 8, you're already prepared to dismiss. "Unless you're Chad, girls will cheat on you, so if you're sub 8 then your only option is to Rope or LDAR."


----------



## FiveFourManlet (Oct 26, 2018)

VST said:


> Lmao.[/QU
> 
> 
> VST said:
> ...





Tricky said:


> I can't play this game dude. Any rating that's below an 8, you're already prepared to dismiss. "Unless you're Chad, girls will cheat on you, so if you're sub 8 then your only option is to Rope or LDAR."


What would you rate me, simple questin


----------



## Tricky (Oct 26, 2018)

FiveFourManlet said:


> What would you rate me, simple questin



After non surgical looksmaxing, 4/10PSL. 5-6 with either Status, Money, or a large Social Circle.


----------



## dogtown (Oct 26, 2018)

FiveFourManlet said:


> Since getting banned from incels.is ive lost all fucks to give, i dont care about people seeing my face or not, so here it is...



5 facially but a 3-4 all together because that height is a death sentence


----------



## FiveFourManlet (Oct 26, 2018)

Tricky said:


> After non surgical looksmaxing, 4/10PSL. 5-6 with either Status, Money, or a large Social Circle.


What would you rate my face alone, without my terrible height?


----------



## averageblokecel (Oct 26, 2018)

dogtown said:


> 5 facially but a 3-4 all together because that height is a death sentence


tbh he isn't a 5psl, at all, hes a 4 facially, he's as average as it gets

I'm sorry my dude but when in .me you said that you had very good facial features I though you would be like that guy I knew who was an 8 psl but 5'10" (but at 5'4")


----------



## Tricky (Oct 26, 2018)

FiveFourManlet said:


> What would you rate my face alone, without my terrible height?



5.5 PSL. Slightly above average


----------



## IceCutter (Oct 26, 2018)

54 I'd give you a 6/10, that's taking into account I am actually able to assess that that's not the best of pictures and how you would look otherwise etc. 

The retards on incels dot is are already laughing at you and tearing you apart, insecure morons. 

Do me now guys


----------



## FiveFourManlet (Oct 26, 2018)

IceCutter said:


> 54 I'd give you a 6/10, that's taking into account I am actually able to assess that that's not the best of pictures and how you would look otherwise etc.
> 
> The retards on incels dot is are already laughing at you and tearing you apart, insecure morons.
> 
> Do me now guys


I would give you a 2.5/10, if you bulked up a bit, id give you a 4 or so.


----------



## VST (Oct 26, 2018)

averageblokecel said:


> tbh he isn't a 5psl, at all, hes a 4 facially, he's as average as it gets
> 
> I'm sorry my dude but when in .me you said that you had very good facial features I though you would be like that guy I knew who was an 8 psl but 5'10" (but at 5'4")


That's not him, lol


----------



## averageblokecel (Oct 26, 2018)

VST said:


> That's not him, lol


ahhhh, really?


----------



## VST (Oct 26, 2018)

averageblokecel said:


> ahhhh, really?


Yeah, he has a legit male model bone structure IRL.


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Oct 26, 2018)

FiveFourManlet said:


> What would you rate me, simple questin


3.5/10

i thought you had a decent face. did u larp or are you trolling ?


----------



## FiveFourManlet (Oct 26, 2018)

Felix97 said:


> 3.5/10
> 
> i thought you had a decent face. did u larp or are you trolling ?


someone rated me a 6/10, so i do have a good face


----------



## Nibba (Oct 26, 2018)

FiveFourManlet said:


> Since getting banned from incels.is ive lost all fucks to give, i dont care about people seeing my face or not, so here it is...


I got a friend that looks like you and he does aight, granted he is 5'10

But anyway I don't go by gay ass psl standards, since women don't judge you like that: I'd say 5/10


----------



## VST (Oct 26, 2018)

Nibba said:


> anyway I don't go by gay ass psl standards, since women don't judge you like that



They do, subconsciously.


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Oct 26, 2018)

FiveFourManlet said:


> someone rated me a 6/10, so i do have a good face


cope


----------



## Nibba (Oct 26, 2018)

VST said:


> They do, subconsciously.


Ogre


----------



## FiveFourManlet (Oct 26, 2018)

VST said:


> They do, subconsciously.


They do consciously as well as subconsciously.


----------



## IceCutter (Oct 26, 2018)

FiveFourManlet said:


> I would give you a 2.5/10, if you bulked up a bit, id give you a 4 or so.


Ok, and what would you rate yourself?


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Oct 26, 2018)

FiveFourManlet said:


> Since getting banned from incels.is ive lost all fucks to give, i dont care about people seeing my face or not, so here it is...


Alright then boyo, you're not going to like this..... 2.5/10 psl and I'm being generous. Nct, recessed hairline, weak lower third and you're very short. Best bet now is to moneymaxx and bang expensive escorts and golddiggers, good luck boyo.


----------



## future chadlite (Oct 26, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> Alright then boyo, you're not going to like this..... 2.5/10 psl and I'm being generous. Nct, recessed hairline, weak lower third and you're very short. Best bet now is to moneymaxx and bang expensive escorts and golddiggers, good luck boyo.


brilliant


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Oct 26, 2018)

IceCutter said:


> 54 I'd give you a 6/10, that's taking into account I am actually able to assess that that's not the best of pictures and how you would look otherwise etc.
> 
> The retards on incels dot is are already laughing at you and tearing you apart, insecure morons.
> 
> Do me now guys


Currently 1/10 psl, shitty cheap tattoos and poor bone structure, you're also skinny fat and your face is very bloated. How tall are you? 6' and above and that will push you to 2 psl.


----------



## future chadlite (Oct 26, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> Alright then boyo, you're not going to like this..... 2.5/10 psl and I'm being generous. Nct, recessed hairline, weak lower third and you're very short. Best bet now is to moneymaxx and bang expensive escorts and golddiggers, good luck boyo.


wtf is 2.5 IRL terms


----------



## Future Arablite (Oct 26, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> Random selfies rate on a 10/10 scale not the stupid psl shit
> View attachment 2497
> View attachment 2498



Normie rating: 5.5/6


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Oct 26, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> Random selfies rate on a 10/10 scale not the stupid psl shit
> View attachment 2497
> View attachment 2498


If you're 6' or above you're a 6/10 if you're below 5'9 5/10. Weak lower third recessed hairline and big nose let you down.


----------



## VST (Oct 26, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> Random selfies rate on a 10/10 scale not the stupid psl shit
> View attachment 2497
> View attachment 2498


The nose looks a bit weird,
Mogs me though.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Oct 26, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> wtf is 2.5 IRL terms


3.5 maybe 4.5, he's below average, dating would be very difficult for him.


VST said:


> The nose looks a bit weird,
> Mogs me though.


No.


----------



## IceCutter (Oct 26, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> Currently 1/10 psl, shitty cheap tattoos and poor bone structure, you're also skinny fat and your face is very bloated. How tall are you? 6' and above and that will push you to 2 psl.


Haha poor bone structure ok. Where's you so I can rate you then


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Oct 26, 2018)

IceCutter said:


> Haha poor bone structure ok. Where's you so I can rate you then


I'm a 3 psl imo, my scarred skin fucks me up.


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Oct 26, 2018)

VST said:


> Mogs me though.


----------



## IceCutter (Oct 26, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> I'm a 3 psl imo, my scarred skin fucks me up.


Hahaha well misery loves company right? 

Hey at least this isn't that lame incels site so we can lament our unattractiveness with stories of women we've slayed and taken it out on ?


----------



## future chadlite (Oct 26, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> I'm a 3 psl imo, my scarred skin fucks me up.


Can u post pics?


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Oct 26, 2018)

IceCutter said:


> Hahaha well misery loves company right?
> 
> Hey at least this isn't that lame incels site so we can lament our unattractiveness with stories of women we've slayed and taken it out on ?


You've slayed women?


future chadlite said:


> Can u post pics?


Lemme pm you.


----------



## future chadlite (Oct 26, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> 3.5 maybe 4.5, he's below average, dating would be very difficult for him.
> 
> No.


Not really, ive had a gf before, and had sex too, i also get matches on tinder,


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Oct 26, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> Not really, ive had a gf before, and had sex too, i also get matches on tinder,


Not you lol, that was the rating for the 5'4 dude, you're a 4.5 psl imo, 5 or 6/10 normal rating. 6 if you're tall. Above 6'


----------



## future chadlite (Oct 26, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> Not you lol, that was the rating for the 5'4 dude, you're a 4.5 psl imo, 5 or 6/10 normal rating. 6 if you're tall. Above 6'


Lol cause u quoted me and said 2.5 psl i was like wtf


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Oct 26, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> Lol cause u quoted me and said 2.5 psl i was like wtf


No, you're mistaken lol, scroll up.


----------



## VST (Oct 26, 2018)

Felix97 said:


> View attachment 2500


>He had a gf
>He had sex
>He gets matches on tinder
Mogs me in every way.


----------



## future chadlite (Oct 26, 2018)

VST said:


> >He had a gf
> >He had sex
> >He gets matches on tinder
> Mogs me in every way.


I dont mog you acially youre a mentalcel


----------



## VST (Oct 26, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> I dont mog you acially youre a mentalcel


You mog me in the eyes of woo-men, that's all that matters.


----------



## future chadlite (Oct 26, 2018)

VST said:


> You mog me in the eyes of woo-men, that's all that matters.


WHAt does that mean sorry


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Oct 26, 2018)

VST said:


> You mog me in the eyes of woo-men, that's all that matters.


How many times have you tried and been rejected?


----------



## IceCutter (Oct 26, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> You've slayed women?
> 
> Lemme pm you.


You haven't? Yeah I guess my incredible game really helped, it must be really good for 1/10 to get some nice pussy


----------



## Pf1018 (Oct 26, 2018)

33 year old male
5”10 (178cm)
Do I have a chance on tinder in your country?
I’m from 3world and can’t get shit if I change my location to developed countries


Done a rinoplasthy where my surgeon were too conservative, so he’s redoing it in a few months

Just got separated, so i need a brutal opinion, so as suggestions to improve. I’m very curious to have a honest opinion. I’m open to surgery.


----------



## VST (Oct 26, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> How many times have you tried and been rejected?


100s of left swipes on tinder.
+5 females with whom I ran the social circle game (Which is supposed to garner better results) inclusive of a 4/10 tubbington


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Oct 26, 2018)

IceCutter said:


> You haven't? Yeah I guess my incredible game really helped, it must be really good for 1/10 to get some nice pussy


Damn dude, that's motivating. I didn't mean to insult you by calling you a 1/10, that was my honest rating, we have to be honest over here if we are going to help one another. Btw were the women attractive and are you telling the truth?


VST said:


> 100s of left swipes on tinder.
> +5 females with whom I ran the social circle game (Which is supposed to garner better results) inclusive of a 4/10 tubbington


Damn dude, I'm sorry, I guess your location fucks you up, move to another state. Are you in LA by any chance?


----------



## VST (Oct 26, 2018)

Pf1018 said:


> 33 year old male
> 5”10 (178cm)
> 
> Done a rinoplasthy where my surgeon were too conservative, so he’s redoing it in a few months
> ...


You look good, your features are a bit round and thus feminine.
5.5/10


----------



## future chadlite (Oct 26, 2018)

VST said:


> You mog me in the eyes of woo-men, that's all that matters.


you need to treat your Body dimorphic disorder mate if you think that I look better than you in a european country.


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Oct 26, 2018)

VST said:


> >He had a gf
> >He had sex
> >He gets matches on tinder


give me your looks and I'll have all of them within a few days...  i really hope you are larping or smth, it would be such a waste


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Oct 26, 2018)

Pf1018 said:


> 33 year old male
> 5”10 (178cm)
> Do I have a chance on tinder in your country?
> I’m from 3world and can’t get shit if I change my location to developed countries
> ...


Average 5/10. If you're 6'2+ then 6/10.


----------



## VST (Oct 26, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> you need to treat your Body dimorphic disorder mate if you think that I look better than you in a european country.


I'm a white foreigner in the UK, I'm the bottom rung SMV wise.
Foreign bitches go for locals and if local women want to go for a foreigner they go for an ethnic as they're deemed as exotic.
Being a white+immigrant is a huge hindrance as you have the low status of a foreigner paired with the ordinarity of a white man.


Felix97 said:


> give me your looks and I'll have all of them within a few days...  i really hope you are larping or smth, it would be such a waste


If I was able to get pussy I would've never found this forum/incels.


----------



## Never_Began (Oct 26, 2018)

FiveFourManlet said:


> Since getting banned from incels.is ive lost all fucks to give, i dont care about people seeing my face or not, so here it is...


You're a truecel


----------



## Pf1018 (Oct 26, 2018)

VST said:


> 100s of left swipes on tinder.
> +5 females with whom I ran the social circle game (Which is supposed to garner better results) inclusive of a 4/10 tubbington



You would slay on tinder in brazil


----------



## future chadlite (Oct 26, 2018)

VST said:


> I'm a white foreigner in the UK, I'm the bottom rung SMV wise.
> Foreign bitches go for locals and if local women want to go for a foreigner they go for an ethnic as they're deemed as exotic.
> Being a white+immigrant is a huge hindrance as you have the low status of a foreigner paired with the ordinarity of a white man.
> 
> If I was able to get pussy I would've never found this forum/incels.


I live in the UK too,
you should get a romanian girl, easy peasy


----------



## VST (Oct 26, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> I live in the UK too,
> you should get a romanian girl, easy peasy


I don't know any romanians.


----------



## future chadlite (Oct 26, 2018)

VST said:


> I don't know any romanians.


is your problem sex or do you want a relationship?


----------



## VST (Oct 26, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> is your problem sex or do you want a relationship?


Either/Both


----------



## fOreVER (Oct 26, 2018)

It is over boyos.... ethnic, small neck, NCT, big nose... pass me the rope


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Oct 26, 2018)

fOreVER said:


> It is over boyos.... ethnic, small neck, NCT, big nose... pass me the rope


3/10 psl. Skin bleach, rhino and lift weights for starters. And shave whatever the fuck that is on your face. Also get a better haircut.


----------



## future chadlite (Oct 26, 2018)

fOreVER said:


> It is over boyos.... ethnic, small neck, NCT, big nose... pass me the rope


change your username to FOROVER


----------



## averageblokecel (Oct 26, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> Random selfies rate on a 10/10 scale not the stupid psl shit
> View attachment 2497
> View attachment 2498


I can't rate for shit but dude you do look fucking moroccan


----------



## future chadlite (Oct 26, 2018)

averageblokecel said:


> I can't rate for shit but dude you do look fucking moroccan


average, below, or above?


----------



## fOreVER (Oct 26, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> change your username to FOROVER


You are clever. fOreVER has OVER in it already.


----------



## averageblokecel (Oct 26, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> average, below, or above?


above your average moroccan


----------



## fOreVER (Oct 26, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> 3/10 psl. Skin bleach, rhino and lift weights for starters. And shave whatever the fuck that is on your face. Also get a better haircut.


No point. It is over.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Oct 26, 2018)

fOreVER said:


> No point. It is over.


Ok.


----------



## IceCutter (Oct 26, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> Damn dude, that's motivating. I didn't mean to insult you by calling you a 1/10, that was my honest rating, we have to be honest over here if we are going to help one another. Btw were the women attractive and are you telling the truth?
> 
> Damn dude, I'm sorry, I guess your location fucks you up, move to another state. Are you in LA by any chance?


It's cool man probably I would rate you a 1/10 also, ugly scaring is no joke. I am telling the truth, 1 of my exes was very attractive, the rest ranged from slightly above average to a bit below average IMO. I have lived many years however I'm in my mid-30s you sound young (and stupid, sorry again I agree we must be honest) part of why you're still a virgin. Yeah young and stupid like that 54 cunt-let lol I remember hearing him on a podcast and thinking jeez what a retard lol.


----------



## 11gaijin (Oct 26, 2018)

I think you have potential and with losing body fat you'll look much better. I'd say get a better hairstyle tbh.


----------



## 11gaijin (Oct 26, 2018)

abcxyz321 said:


> I appreciate the advice, I've been losing fat for 2 months already, hoping I can keep this up. Are you willing to rate me on the PSL scale as of right now?


For me, right now a 4-4.5/10. You might look better in a different pic, I am basing my ratings on the pic inside that pic. I feel that there is lot of fat in your cheeks and once that goes away you will look much better. With a hairstyle that suits you, low bf, skinmaxxing and other looksmaxing you can be a 6-6.5 imo. (May be even more, who knows, I can't be the one to put an upper limit on your potential).


----------



## Animas (Oct 26, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> I dont mog you acially youre a mentalcel


VST mogs hard he’s in denial, you know you’re larp when your face on the avi or .me users lmfaoo


dogtown said:


> View attachment 2136
> View attachment 2137
> View attachment 2138
> View attachment 2139
> ...


chadlite damn lol


----------



## Zyros (Oct 26, 2018)

How is it for me currently.

Pic with frontal lightning its a bit flatering but shows my current level of face leanness. Still got rounded bloated ramuses of hell and a bit of nasolabial bloat too tho


----------



## Solitarian_Walker (Oct 26, 2018)

i


Zyros said:


> How is it for me currently.
> 
> Pic with frontal lightning its a bit flatering but shows my current level of face leanness. Still got rounded bloated ramuses of hell and a bit of nasolabial bloat too tho
> View attachment 2533


Sexy as always


----------



## Tricky (Oct 26, 2018)

Zyros said:


> How is it for me currently.
> 
> Pic with frontal lightning its a bit flatering but shows my current level of face leanness. Still got rounded bloated ramuses of hell and a bit of nasolabial bloat too tho
> View attachment 2533



A lot of positives, now here's the question. How many girls are you alienating due to your haircut?
I'd be willing to bet that you'd get twice as much interest if you cut it shorter


----------



## Zyros (Oct 26, 2018)

Tricky said:


> A lot of positives, now here's the question. How many girls are you alienating due to your haircut?
> I'd be willing to bet that you'd get twice as much interest if you cut it shorter


Alienating? Why? I dunno. Haircut hides my horrid frame/neck and also conceals my ramus roudness specially on bad bloat days.


----------



## Tricky (Oct 26, 2018)

Zyros said:


> Alienating? Why? I dunno. Haircut hides my horrid frame/neck and also conceals my ramus roudness specially on bad bloat days.



How can it hide your frame? Also, you have such a nice lower third, a fade would really make it pop.


----------



## Zyros (Oct 26, 2018)

Tricky said:


> How can it hide your frame? Also, you have such a nice lower third, a fade would really make it pop.


My loqer third is ruined by my ramus area which is somehow not sharp. I might need surgery to remove the permanent bloating in there

It hides my thin neck a lot and it gives visual weight to my upper body


----------



## 11gaijin (Oct 26, 2018)

Zyros said:


> How is it for me currently.
> 
> Pic with frontal lightning its a bit flatering but shows my current level of face leanness. Still got rounded bloated ramuses of hell and a bit of nasolabial bloat too tho
> View attachment 2533


Chad has arrived


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Oct 26, 2018)

VST said:


> If I was able to get pussy I would've never found this forum/incels.


where do you live? i am curious


----------



## VST (Oct 26, 2018)

Felix97 said:


> where do you live? i am curious


UK


----------



## SchrodingersDick (Oct 26, 2018)

FiveFourManlet said:


> Since getting banned from incels.is ive lost all fucks to give, i dont care about people seeing my face or not, so here it is...


I thought u had gigachad face.. is that really you?


----------



## Weishaupt (Oct 26, 2018)

rate this frauded oic imgur.com/a/SiKQX7y


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 26, 2018)

VST said:


> Feeling cute, might delete later
> View attachment 1938
> View attachment 1939
> View attachment 1942
> ...



Aren't you the official "CUMCEL"? You're good looking, you're definitely Chad-lite.


Hebbe wem said:


> View attachment 2065
> 184 cm rate me


Are you Dutch?


averageblokecel said:


> I can't rate for shit but dude you do look fucking moroccan



Are you a kutmarokkaan?


----------



## VST (Oct 27, 2018)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Aren't you the official "CUMCEL"? You're good looking, you're definitely Chad-lite.



Chad-lite ain't good enough for woo-men in 2018. Male model tier or bust.


----------



## Tricky (Oct 27, 2018)

VST said:


> Chad-lite ain't good enough for woo-men in 2018. Male model tier or bust.



Sorry bro, if you can't get a girl as a Chad lite, you're probably fucking up in other ways.


----------



## VST (Oct 27, 2018)

Tricky said:


> Sorry bro, if you can't get a girl as a Chad lite, you're probably fucking up in other ways.


cope


----------



## Tricky (Oct 27, 2018)

I think you're the one coping if you still blame your looks at this point man. Keep believing that only male models have GF's, be sure to wear a blindfold every time you go in public too. Don't want all that brainwashing to go to waste


----------



## VST (Oct 27, 2018)

Tricky said:


> I think you're the one coping if you still blame your looks at this point man. Keep believing that only male models have GF's, be sure to wear a blindfold every time you go in public too. Don't want all that brainwashing to go to waste


Tinder doesn't work for any male that isn't a male model which is the only thing that counts in 2018 as every female is on there seeking a chad to fuck.


----------



## averageblokecel (Oct 27, 2018)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Are you a kutmarokkaan?


who the fuck is that nigga?


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 27, 2018)

VST said:


> Chad-lite ain't good enough for woo-men in 2018. Male model tier or bust.


You didn't answer my previous question. Also, you have to be autistic to the max, lookswise you're doing well.


averageblokecel said:


> who the fuck is that nigga?


I thought you were Dutch.


----------



## scandinavian (Oct 27, 2018)

Would you get leaner or bigger?


----------



## future chadlite (Oct 27, 2018)

scandinavian said:


> Would you get leaner or bigger?
> View attachment 2642


maintain this


----------



## Tricky (Oct 27, 2018)

scandinavian said:


> Would you get leaner or bigger?
> View attachment 2642



Shitty pic NGL. I'm suspecting that you're hiding something by using a pic like that


----------



## Evil Genius (Oct 27, 2018)

FiveFourManlet said:


> Since getting banned from incels.is ive lost all fucks to give, i dont care about people seeing my face or not, so here it is...



Is that even you? That looks exactly like a discod user I know.......


----------



## FatmanO (Oct 28, 2018)

**

*Got rated average so far, I have a noticable NCT but im trying to gymmaxx a lot and staying consistent, I used to be very fat, but now I really take care of my body! Thanks! *


*Currently I have shorter type of hair *


----------



## Tricky (Oct 28, 2018)

FatmanO said:


> **
> 
> *Got rated average so far, I have a noticable NCT but im trying to gymmaxx a lot and staying consistent, I used to be very fat, but now I really take care of my body! Thanks! *
> 
> ...




First off, great work man. You've really worked hard to lose that weight, and I'm sure your haircut works well. Hate to say it, but the NCT really fucks over a decent frame


----------



## FatmanO (Oct 28, 2018)

Tricky said:


> First off, great work man. You've really worked hard to lose that weight, and I'm sure your haircut works well. Hate to say it, but the NCT really fucks over a decent frame


Hey man, thanks! 
I guess I got a huge NCT, but my height saves me imo as I still can attract average women! How bad is the NCT from 1-10? 
I feel like it deosent matter being mad at NCT as I have other features that try to atleast get over the NCT 

Regardless, I still think gymmaxxing is super important due to my height and I think it still helps a lot! 

 

Looksmaxxing is fun by the way, and thanks again!


----------



## future chadlite (Oct 28, 2018)

FatmanO said:


> Hey man, thanks!
> I guess I got a huge NCT, but my height saves me imo as I still can attract average women! How bad is the NCT from 1-10?
> I feel like it deosent matter being mad at NCT as I have other features that try to atleast get over the NCT
> 
> ...



i salute you for the fat loss, good frame just fucking gymcell your ass off and try to make asmuch money as possible this year. by the end of the year when you're gymcelled and low bf, you'll get to choose what procedure you need if you have the money


----------



## FatmanO (Oct 28, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> i salute you for the fat loss, good frame just fucking gymcell your ass off and try to make asmuch money as possible this year. by the end of the year when you're gymcelled and low bf, you'll get to choose what procedure you need if you have the money


Thanks man, how will I do without procedure? Im kinda afraid of safety for my eyes, just trying to avoid procedures for now. Moneymaxxing is nice, but Im still studying with a school of mostly girls so Im trying to get atleast one date this year as its my last year in the school! 

I have a lot of loose skin, so I try to avoid low bf for one or two years and trying to get max amount of muscles. I really appreciate you seeing that I lost 70lbs (30kgs) in 7months, I just wish more people had the dedication to do it! 

Is frame the bone structure or amount of muscle I have for now? Cause Im corious if I should approach girls in school that Im actually intrested in instead of just ones that are super into me (There is 25 guys (most dont even go to the gym or are nerds in my school and 300-400 girls)


----------



## future chadlite (Oct 28, 2018)

FatmanO said:


> Thanks man, how will I do without procedure? Im kinda afraid of safety for my eyes, just trying to avoid procedures for now. Moneymaxxing is nice, but Im still studying with a school of mostly girls so Im trying to get atleast one date this year as its my last year in the school!
> 
> I have a lot of loose skin, so I try to avoid low bf for one or two years and trying to get max amount of muscles. I really appreciate you seeing that I lost 70lbs (30kgs) in 7months, I just wish more people had the dedication to do it!
> 
> Is frame the bone structure or amount of muscle I have for now? Cause Im corious if I should approach girls in school that Im actually intrested in instead of just ones that are super into me (There is 25 guys (most dont even go to the gym or are nerds in my school and 300-400 girls)


 just try your luck, there is no quick way you're gonna gain muscle fast enough to make a difference, but you're tall,


----------



## FatmanO (Oct 28, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> just try your luck, there is no quick way you're gonna gain muscle fast enough to make a difference, but you're tall,


I think mostly what makes women attracted to me, espcially I noticed tall girls want me. Ill just lift for now then, might make a slight diffrence. It helped me that Im not skinny anymore after fat loss but its really nice that I look like a normal dude now .


----------



## Tricky (Oct 28, 2018)

FatmanO said:


> I think mostly what makes women attracted to me, espcially I noticed tall girls want me. Ill just lift for now then, might make a slight diffrence. It helped me that Im not skinny anymore after fat loss but its really nice that I look like a normal dude now .



If you're having luck with girls, then by all means, disregard the NCT. If you're struggling to attract the girls you want to date, then NCT surgery is the single most effective thing you can do to improve your appeal.


----------



## FatmanO (Oct 28, 2018)

Tricky said:


> If you're having luck with girls, then by all means, disregard the NCT. If you're struggling to attract the girls you want to date, then NCT surgery is the single most effective thing you can do to improve your appeal.


I attract girls to my looks level, or a bit above average. I can't seem to attract above average yet, however I can attract some girls that are attracted to me.


----------



## Tricky (Oct 28, 2018)

FatmanO said:


> I attract girls to my looks level, or a bit above average. I can't seem to attract above average yet, however I can attract some girls that are attracted to me.



This will also depend on your goals. If you're looking for an LTR, things like acting NT matter more than if pure looks, assuming you meet the minimum threshold.


----------



## FatmanO (Oct 28, 2018)

Tricky said:


> 're looking for an LTR, things like acting NT matter more than if pure looks, assuming you meet the minimum threshold.


Hey man, what is NT? Neurotypical? What do you mean by that and thanks!


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Oct 28, 2018)

FatmanO said:


> Hey man, what is NT? Neurotypical? What do you mean by that and thanks!


Basically acting like you have no mental illnesses.


----------



## FatmanO (Oct 28, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> Basically acting like you have no mental illnesses.


I would say I dont have any of that, does confidence or game matter at all? I know a lot of people have mental ilnesses here and anxiety but Im just a normal blackpilled dude that likes to gymmaxx and Is a bit timid with escalating with women.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Oct 28, 2018)

FatmanO said:


> I would say I dont have any of that, does confidence or game matter at all? I know a lot of people have mental ilnesses here and anxiety but Im just a normal blackpilled dude that likes to gymmaxx and Is a bit timid with escalating with women.


Thats good, being nt is very important and yes, confidence matters, although it ONLY matters if she is attracted to you, it doesn't matter if she isn't attracted to you. As for "game", i personally think its a meme.


----------



## MentalCel (Oct 28, 2018)

VST said:


> Tinder doesn't work for any male that isn't a male model which is the only thing that counts in 2018 as every female is on there seeking a chad to fuck.


Dude based on the pics you posted I'd say you're a complete mentalcel/volcel, approach and you'll get girls, seriously.


----------



## VST (Oct 29, 2018)

abcxyz321 said:


> 19 years old, student, 186cm/6'1, fatcel (I weigh 96kg/211lbs with barely any muscle), virgin, decent social skills and not autistic
> In motion, https://giphy.com/gifs/3tMyGipJOc6sUVqlKX : front camera iPhone video I took a couple of minutes ago in front of my PC screen
> Attachment: back camera photo of a driving's license photo taken of me 3 months ago, don't have it digital
> 
> ...


You look quite lean NGL.
Instead of losing bf focus on gaining muscle, and next summer you'll be a slayer.


MentalCel said:


> Dude based on the pics you posted I'd say you're a complete mentalcel/volcel, approach and you'll get girls, seriously.


I've been rejected by girls for being a virgin before.
So far my rejection rate is 100% even tinder roasties ghost me.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 29, 2018)

VST said:


> I've been rejected by girls for being a virgin before.
> So far my rejection rate is 100% even tinder roasties ghost me.


High IQ theory: they reject you because they want your first time to be special, not with somebody you met online for a quick sexual encounter. Additional theory: because they fear you might get attached to them, and all they want is a one time thing.


----------



## VST (Oct 29, 2018)

TRUE_CEL said:


> High IQ theory: they reject you because they want your first time to be special, not with somebody you met online for a quick sexual encounter. Additional theory: because they fear you might get attached to them, and all they want is a one time thing.


Those all sound like copes to me tbh.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 29, 2018)

VST said:


> Those all sound like copes to me tbh.


They are only copes if you're sub 5. You're a 6.


----------



## VST (Oct 29, 2018)

TRUE_CEL said:


> They are only copes if you're sub 5. You're a 6.


6 ain't good enough in 2012+6


----------



## MentalCel (Oct 29, 2018)

VST said:


> Those all sound like copes to me tbh.


Girl I lost my virginity to said; she didn't really want to have sex with me because my first time should be with someone I truly cared about, but we still ended up doing it. It's not cope.


----------



## Pf1018 (Oct 29, 2018)

What you guys think about my eye area?


----------



## Future Arablite (Oct 29, 2018)

Pf1018 said:


> View attachment 2760
> 
> 
> What you guys think about my eye area?



Good. 
It's just that your dark eyes make it seem bland.


----------



## VST (Oct 29, 2018)

MentalCel said:


> Girl I lost my virginity to said; she didn't really want to have sex with me because my first time should be with someone I truly cared about, but we still ended up doing it. It's not cope.


>tfw women sentence you to inceldom because they think your first time "should be special" when they did it with some 19 year old chad at 15 in a dirty bathroom

Feelsbad.


----------



## averageblokecel (Oct 29, 2018)

Tricky said:


> If you're having luck with girls, then by all means, disregard the NCT. If you're struggling to attract the girls you want to date, then NCT surgery is the single most effective thing you can do to improve your appeal.


boi what's NCT?


----------



## MentalCel (Oct 29, 2018)

VST said:


> >tfw women sentence you to inceldom because they think your first time "should be special" when they did it with some 19 year old chad at 15 in a dirty bathroom
> 
> Feelsbad.


Just don't tell them about it, simple as that.


averageblokecel said:


> boi what's NCT?


Negative canthal tilt


----------



## VST (Oct 29, 2018)

averageblokecel said:


> boi what's NCT?


Negative Canthal Tilt
PCT is Positive Canthal Tilt.


MentalCel said:


> Just don't tell them about it, simple as that.
> 
> Negative canthal tilt



They can work it out as virgin males are always a lot more asocial and a lot less confident than normal human males.


----------



## averageblokecel (Oct 29, 2018)

VST said:


> Negative Canthal Tilt


Ahhhh I see, I though it was a very grave condition or some shit lol


----------



## superighteous (Oct 29, 2018)

averageblokecel said:


> Ahhhh I see, I though it was a very grave condition or some shit lol


Same thing


----------



## Tricky (Oct 29, 2018)

averageblokecel said:


> boi what's NCT?



Negative canthal tilt


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Oct 29, 2018)

Rate my brother 
6ft, as broad as me


----------



## Tricky (Oct 29, 2018)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> Rate my brother
> 6ft, as broad as me




Good eye area, shitty lower third. 4/10 PSL, probably higher if his skull grows more


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Oct 29, 2018)

Tricky said:


> Good eye area, shitty lower third. 4/10 PSL, probably higher if his skull grows more


r u kidding me this nigga has such a nice profile, i wish i had a pic of it.


----------



## Tricky (Oct 29, 2018)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> r u kidding me this nigga has such a nice profile, i wish i had a pic of it.


 
Don't care about profile, he looks like his forehead is fucking giant.


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Oct 29, 2018)

Tricky said:


> Don't care about profile, he looks like his forehead is fucking giant.


----------



## Nibba (Oct 29, 2018)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> View attachment 2829


U wanna be your brother so bad lol


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Oct 29, 2018)

Nibba said:


> U wanna be your brother so bad lol


because hes gl


----------



## Nibba (Oct 29, 2018)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> because hes gl


After all the bravado u display ur just living in his shadow ngl


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Oct 29, 2018)

VST said:


> Negative Canthal Tilt
> PCT is Positive Canthal Tilt.
> 
> 
> They can work it out as virgin males are always a lot more asocial and a lot less confident than normal human males.



Wrong. PCT is Post Cycle Therapy.


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Oct 29, 2018)

Nibba said:


> After all the bravado u display ur just living in his shadow ngl


no because hes a shy sadkunt and im a low inhib sickkunt. i use whatever looks i have as best as i can and he doesnt even put himself out there, so i slay more than him


----------



## Nibba (Oct 29, 2018)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> no because hes a shy sadkunt and im a low inhib sickkunt. i use whatever looks i have as best as i can and he doesnt even put himself out there, so i slay more than him


have u fucked that one girl yet

ngl


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Oct 29, 2018)

Nibba said:


> have u fucked that one girl yet
> 
> ngl



im still sick
also the moving schools bullshit got in the way, we’re hanging out this weekend and im going to her place after.


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Oct 29, 2018)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> im still sick
> also the moving schools bullshit got in the way, we’re hanging out this weekend and im going to her place after.



;-)


----------



## Nibba (Oct 29, 2018)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> im still sick
> also the moving schools bullshit got in the way, we’re hanging out this weekend and im going to her place after.


Make it happen brotha ?


----------



## raywilliam639 (Oct 30, 2018)

Please rate


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Oct 30, 2018)

raywilliam639 said:


> Please rate




we rated u before boyo


----------



## FatmanO (Oct 30, 2018)

VST said:


> 6 ain't good enough in 2012+6


Above avg is good enough, but depends on cuntry


averageblokecel said:


> boi what's NCT?


NCT is negative canthal tilt, its how my eyes area is downwards as in profile picture. It makes you look nonintimidating but is not the ultimate decider to your looks. Just a negative feature. 
With these eyes I could be a 6 easily




, but I have height atleast


VST said:


> Chad-lite ain't good enough for woo-men in 2018. Male model tier or bust.


Your really overthinking it


----------



## Tricky (Oct 30, 2018)

FatmanO said:


> Your really overthinking it



He's coping hard, doesn't want to admit that he is terrible with Women despite being well above average.


raywilliam639 said:


> Please rate




Yeah man. Weak chin and jaw, aka shitty lower third. Unless you grow a beard to fraud a jawline, or get an implant, there's nothing else you can do


----------



## FatmanO (Oct 30, 2018)

Tricky said:


> He's coping hard, doesn't want to admit that he is terrible with Women despite being well above average.
> 
> 
> When I get to above avg. What else do I need to maxx? Or is lifting and approaching and having a normal conversation enough?


----------



## VST (Oct 30, 2018)

Tricky said:


> He's coping hard, doesn't want to admit that he is terrible with Women despite being well above average.



I don't have opportunities to socialise with women so I can't really confirm nor deny.


----------



## VST (Oct 30, 2018)

Trying to teach myself to take better pictures so I can run the tinder game more effectively.


----------



## Weishaupt (Oct 30, 2018)

VST said:


> View attachment 2886
> View attachment 2887
> 
> Trying to teach myself to take better pictures so I can run the tinder game more effectively.


The fuck are you doing here? Mentalcel?


----------



## VST (Oct 30, 2018)

Weishaupt said:


> The fuck are you doing here? Mentalcel?


No social-circlecel.


----------



## Weishaupt (Oct 30, 2018)

VST said:


> No social-circlecel.


You don't need one wtf.. The only time approaching works is when you're good looking, and you are.


----------



## VST (Oct 30, 2018)

Weishaupt said:


> You don't need one wtf.. The only time approaching works is when you're good looking, and you are.


Ofc I do, approaching doesn't really work and club game is awkward af if you do it alone.


----------



## Nibba (Oct 30, 2018)

VST said:


> View attachment 2886
> View attachment 2887
> 
> Trying to teach myself to take better pictures so I can run the tinder game more effectively.


Would look better with wider neck


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Oct 30, 2018)

VST said:


> Ofc I do, approaching doesn't really work and club game is awkward af if you do it alone.



Yh ngl incels think if ur chad girls will jist throw themselves at you lol. 

Sometimes yes, but often no. And talking to girls outside ur social circle is not easy. Girls always close theirselves off from anyone else when in a group.


----------



## VST (Oct 30, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Would look better with wider neck


Everyone would.
I'm gonna start gymcelling next month fo sho.


Intel.Imperitive said:


> Yh ngl incels think if ur chad girls will jist throw themselves at you lol.
> 
> Sometimes yes, but often no. And talking to girls outside ur social circle is not easy. Girls always close theirselves off from anyone else when in a group.


Exactly.


----------



## RopeAllFemales (Oct 30, 2018)

VST said:


> View attachment 2886
> View attachment 2887
> 
> Trying to teach myself to take better pictures so I can run the tinder game more effectively.



wtf,

"muh i am living in northern england and only get 2 matches on tinder"


----------



## Weishaupt (Oct 30, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Yh ngl incels think if ur chad girls will jist throw themselves at you lol.
> 
> Sometimes yes, but often no. And talking to girls outside ur social circle is not easy. Girls always close theirselves off from anyone else when in a group.


I'm not an incel and I said this guy is good-looking, not Chad. Chad means 8/10 + frame and height. And girls do throw themselves on a chad, but he has to initiate first. They will show signs to have him approach though.


----------



## Unwanted (Oct 30, 2018)

VST said:


>



Your eye area is cool af. Anyone knows what surgeries to get eyes like this?


----------



## VST (Oct 30, 2018)

RopeAllFemales said:


> wtf,
> 
> "muh i am living in northern england and only get 2 matches on tinder"


Legit, I get no matches here.


----------



## Nibba (Oct 30, 2018)

VST said:


> Everyone would.
> I'm gonna start gymcelling next month fo sho.
> 
> Exactly.


Good stuff brah


----------



## VST (Oct 30, 2018)

Unwanted said:


> Your eye area is cool af. Anyone knows what surgeries to get eyes like this?


It's pretty asymmetrical though.


----------



## RopeAllFemales (Oct 30, 2018)

VST said:


> Legit, I get no matches here.



what if i go fake gps and get matches there? youre exposed again then.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 30, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> Yh ngl incels think if ur chad girls will jist throw themselves at you lol.
> 
> Sometimes yes, but often no. And talking to girls outside ur social circle is not easy. Girls always close theirselves off from anyone else when in a group.


I concur, my Chad friend said he doesn't really get approached.


----------



## Nibba (Oct 30, 2018)

TRUE_CEL said:


> I concur, my Chad friend said he doesn't really get approached.


It's about location and looking approacable


----------



## averageblokecel (Oct 30, 2018)

VST said:


> club game is awkward af if you do it alone.


Can confirm, I always approach with a bud in the club (it's always one of the two I always do It with, so we already got experience together and we do It better)

I recommend getting a similar (if not lower but never better in looks, beware with the lower because women can feel disgusted) looking friend and approaching together in clubs, always the sale person so you learn how to do as a pair


Nibba said:


> and looking approacable


I will never get approached because if low trust, mugger face


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Oct 30, 2018)

Nibba said:


> It's about location and looking approacable



He is actually so good looking that he becomes intimidating. He's also very tall. He could be a slayer but isn't interested in girls, not that he's gay but he is a devout Muslim, MA SHA ALLAH. By the way, have you read my messages?


----------



## VST (Oct 30, 2018)

RopeAllFemales said:


> what if i go fake gps and get matches there? youre exposed again then.


When was I exposed in the first place?


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Oct 30, 2018)

how's it looking boys

I'm working on fixing my skin and I'm gonna start gymmaxing soon, took pic with front cam with hand extended as far as I could and zoomed in a bit. Also started mewing

18y/o 187cm


----------



## averageblokecel (Oct 30, 2018)

dotacel said:


> how's it looking boys
> 
> I'm working on fixing my skin and I'm gonna start gymmaxing soon, took pic with front cam with hand extended as far as I could and zoomed in a bit. Also started mewing
> 
> 18y/o 187cm



@HorseFace @Ryo_Hazuki bros check out this face


----------



## HorseFace (Oct 30, 2018)

averageblokecel said:


> @HorseFace @Ryo_Hazuki bros check out this face



Long isch midface. But it really doesn't matter if you have facial harmony and strong projecting bone structure. Wich he has


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Oct 30, 2018)

what would you rate me PSL?


----------



## Ryo_Hazuki (Oct 30, 2018)

averageblokecel said:


> @HorseFace @Ryo_Hazuki bros check out this face





dotacel said:


> how's it looking boys
> 
> I'm working on fixing my skin and I'm gonna start gymmaxing soon, took pic with front cam with hand extended as far as I could and zoomed in a bit. Also started mewing
> 
> 18y/o 187cm


----------



## Weishaupt (Oct 30, 2018)

Ryo_Hazuki said:


>



Damn..


----------



## HorseFace (Oct 30, 2018)

Ryo_Hazuki said:


>




Original looks way better...



dotacel said:


> what would you rate me PSL?



6 PSL probably

Edit: Mandible is not that great maybe like 5-6 PSL


----------



## averageblokecel (Oct 30, 2018)

Ryo_Hazuki said:


>



Brutal


HorseFace said:


> Original looks way better...
> 
> 
> 
> 6 PSL probably


Fight for my amusement!


----------



## Ryo_Hazuki (Oct 30, 2018)

HorseFace said:


> Original looks way better...



I can't even imagine coping this hard.


----------



## HorseFace (Oct 30, 2018)

Ryo_Hazuki said:


> I can't even imagine coping this hard.







This is the one you edited. The face should be split into equal thirds, the forhead is too big to harmonize with the other parts of the face. Your so obsessed with midfaces that its blocking your actuall asthethic vision.


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Oct 30, 2018)

is it over or not


----------



## Future Arablite (Oct 30, 2018)

dotacel said:


> is it over or not



No it's not. You are decent looking and have potential.


----------



## HorseFace (Oct 30, 2018)

dotacel said:


> is it over or not



Yeah your gl but not chad


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Oct 30, 2018)

aight then, I'll work on getting better, maybe post some progress down the line, thanks guys


----------



## Ryo_Hazuki (Oct 30, 2018)

HorseFace said:


> View attachment 2918
> 
> This is the one you edited. The face should be split into equal thirds, the forhead is too big to harmonize with the other parts of the face. Your so obsessed with midfaces that its blocking your actuall asthethic vision.



Just because one of your thirds is long doesn't mean the face will look better if the other two are equally long. Then you'll just end up with a really long narrow face.

The thing is, not only is his midface long, but his whole face is narrow. He needs both a shorter midface and a broader skull (wider from ear to ear). 

The bad news: There's no surgery for either.


----------



## Deleted member 97 (Oct 30, 2018)

VST said:


> I've been rejected by girls for being a virgin before.



Don't tell them. You look decent enough to the point where they'll expect you _a priori _to have been with someone in the past. If it happens that they ask, just lie. If you're worried about performance, "it's been awhile. Just getting back to dating" is a sufficient excuse.

You're around the same looks level as I am and you're younger at that. 

Tinder can be a difficult thing within which to maneuver if you're sub-Chad and inexperienced in the language of tonguedragging normalfaggot ostentation, but you'll just have to keep at it if, like me, you lack and will continue to lack a social circle. It took me 150 matches/2 months to get to a foid that actually delivered (fair number of flakes), so odds aren't necessarily good, but there are buried opportunities you might find.


----------



## HorseFace (Oct 31, 2018)

Ryo_Hazuki said:


> Just because one of your thirds is long doesn't mean the face will look better if the other two are equally long. Then you'll just end up with a really long narrow face.
> 
> The thing is, not only is his midface long, but his whole face is narrow. He needs both a shorter midface and a broader skull (wider from ear to ear).
> 
> The bad news: There's no surgery for either.




I didn't imply that it automaticly makes him better looking. I just said that it looks more asthethic than the ones you edited where the big forhead ruins the facial harmony. And yeah, idealy he should've had a wider skull. But it causes way lesser of an asthethic issue than having disharmony in the three parting of the face


----------



## Unknownjpg (Oct 31, 2018)

HorseFace said:


> I didn't imply that it automaticly makes him better looking. I just said that it looks more asthethic than the ones you edited where the big forhead ruins the facial harmony. And yeah, idealy he should've had a wider skull. But it causes way lesser of an asthethic issue than having disharmony in the three parting of the face


Just wondering if all of the three parts are matched same size does that mean perfect harmony? or what? The op had two perfect other than the forehead etc. just wondering.cheers


----------



## HorseFace (Oct 31, 2018)

Unknownjpg said:


> Just wondering if all of the three parts are matched same size does that mean perfect harmony? or what? The op had two perfect other than the forehead etc. just wondering.cheers



The thee parts matching in size doesn't mean perfect harmony as there are a lot other factors. But it will definitly contribute to facial harmony


----------



## Pf1018 (Oct 31, 2018)

Honest opinions are appreciated, so as comments on how can I improve.

What you guys think about my jaw?


----------



## VST (Oct 31, 2018)

Pf1018 said:


> View attachment 3006
> 
> Honest opinions are appreciated, so as comments on how can I improve.
> 
> What you guys think about my jaw?


We need a profile pic to judge the jaw accurately.


----------



## Pf1018 (Oct 31, 2018)

VST said:


> We need a profile pic to judge the jaw accurately.



And about everything else? How would you rate me?


----------



## Tricky (Oct 31, 2018)

Pf1018 said:


> View attachment 3006
> 
> Honest opinions are appreciated, so as comments on how can I improve.
> 
> What you guys think about my jaw?


 
A lot of positives. From that angle, it really does look fine TBH. You're not hot, and you're not bad looking. 5PSL


----------



## NormieKilla (Oct 31, 2018)

Pf1018 said:


> View attachment 3006
> 
> Honest opinions are appreciated, so as comments on how can I improve.
> 
> What you guys think about my jaw?


5.5 PSL..7 from the normie's perspective


----------



## Unknownjpg (Nov 1, 2018)

How appealing are good Zygos? Mine have started showing in pictures and some lighting, thing is that I’m not even lean, maybe high teens/low twenties body fat. Hopefully they come more exposed when dropping bf


----------



## babyfaceframecel (Nov 1, 2018)

Unwanted said:


> Your eye area is cool af. Anyone knows what surgeries to get eyes like this?


You can't. He has excellent medial canthuses.


----------



## VST (Nov 1, 2018)

babyfaceframecel said:


> You can't. He has excellent medial canthuses.


Too bad everything else is subpar.


----------



## FaceandHFD (Nov 1, 2018)

VST said:


> Too bad everything else is subpar.


Lol just saw your pics. Only nose fucks you up if anything


----------



## Unknownjpg (Nov 1, 2018)

@VST how tall are you btw just wondering, Kinda look like you blonde blue eyes etc, main problem with me is my nose, not a jew nose just kinda wierd looking. Its so underrated to have a social circle.


----------



## VST (Nov 1, 2018)

Unknownjpg said:


> @VST how tall are you btw just wondering, Kinda look like you blonde blue eyes etc, main problem with me is my nose, not a jew nose just kinda wierd looking. Its so underrated to have a social circle.


182cm just scraping 6' but my spine is most likely fucked since I never sit straight, so I'm hoping exercises to straighten my spine will add like 2cm.


----------



## Tail (Nov 1, 2018)




----------



## Tricky (Nov 1, 2018)

Tail said:


> View attachment 3044
> View attachment 3045
> View attachment 3046



Above average. 7PSL with the haircut in your last pic, plus 2 years of gymaxing


----------



## Dude420 (Nov 1, 2018)

Tail said:


> View attachment 3044
> View attachment 3045
> View attachment 3046



Your body shape is unmasculine, your shoulders should be larger than your hips by a significant margin.


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Nov 2, 2018)

Dude420 said:


> Your body shape is unmasculine, your shoulders should be larger than your hips by a significant margin.



What's a good shoulders to hips ratio to look to? I've done light exercising the past half a year or so (like 50 pushups/day, less when I started) and my shoulders are 54cm with 30.5cm hips


----------



## Tricky (Nov 2, 2018)

dotacel said:


> What's a good shoulders to hips ratio to look to? I've done light exercising the past half a year or so (like 50 pushups/day, less when I started) and my shoulders are 54cm with 30.5cm hips



The Classic Physique ratio is 2x, so you're about 6.5cm off. That's OK though, because most people don't have the genetics to pull that off, even with PED's.


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Nov 2, 2018)

Tricky said:


> The Classic Physique ratio is 2x, so you're about 6.5cm off. That's OK though, because most people don't have the genetics to pull that off, even with PED's.



Thanks, I haven't gymmaxed much yet so I might get there but time will tell


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Nov 3, 2018)

Rate me


----------



## FaceandHFD (Nov 3, 2018)

shitskincurry said:


> Rate me


https://looksmax.org/threads/incelcon-dec-2018-incels-gtfih.3411/#post-50387
what a slayer
what is your height?


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Nov 3, 2018)

FaceandHFD said:


> https://looksmax.org/threads/incelcon-dec-2018-incels-gtfih.3411/#post-50387
> what a slayer
> what is your height?


5'10


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Nov 3, 2018)

Pf1018 said:


> View attachment 3006
> 
> Honest opinions are appreciated, so as comments on how can I improve.
> 
> What you guys think about my jaw?


4 psl, if you're 6' +, then 5.


----------



## VST (Nov 3, 2018)

shitskincurry said:


> Rate me


Some heavy frauding going on.


----------



## 11gaijin (Nov 3, 2018)

shitskincurry said:


> Rate me


Dude who is this guy? I know it isn't you, lmao


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Nov 3, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> Dude who is this guy? I know it isn't you, lmao


this is parth samthaan lol. the guy i said is ur pheno match


----------



## 11gaijin (Nov 3, 2018)

shitskincurry said:


> this is parth samthaan lol. the guy i said is ur pheno match


Oh I see  Yeah he’s a slayer


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Nov 4, 2018)

Rate me please, im talking on the phone:


----------



## uglykunt (Nov 4, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> Rate this candid of me please
> View attachment 3273
> 
> frauded candid*


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 4, 2018)

.


----------



## Tricky (Nov 4, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> Rate this candid of me please
> View attachment 3273
> 
> frauded candid*



Jaw looks narrow, and your nose kinda sucks. 5/10PSL if you're 6'+, 4.5 if you're below


shitskincurry said:


> Rate me please, im talking on the phone:



Sorry dawg, you know that's not gonna be a fair rating with that shitty angle and lighting. If you don't want the type of feedback we give, use sites like r/Rateme.


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 4, 2018)

Tricky said:


> Jaw looks narrow, and your nose kinda sucks. 5/10PSL if you're 6'+, 4.5 if you're below
> 
> 
> Sorry dawg, you know that's not gonna be a fair rating with that shitty angle and lighting. If you don't want the type of feedback we give, use sites like r/Rateme.


yeah i know man, got a fucked up nose and narrow lower third, i need genio and rhino asap. but i can never get them right now, gotta wait until i graduate and start earning


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 4, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> Rate this candid of me please
> View attachment 3273
> 
> frauded candid*


Marokkaan?


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 4, 2018)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Marokkaan?


yeah, but not in the netherlands. UK


----------



## VST (Nov 4, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> yeah, but not in the netherlands. UK


Same, where abouts?


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 4, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> yeah, but not in the netherlands. UK



You're lucky, your kind is hated on here, JFL.


----------



## blondie (Nov 4, 2018)

Need a rate on my current body. Be as brutal as you'd like to be.


----------



## FaceandHFD (Nov 4, 2018)

Is my asymmetry noticable? tbhtbh. Right eye is horizontally shorter by 1-1.5mm and its lower eyelid is somewhat retracted compared to the left eye's.


Spoiler


----------



## Tricky (Nov 4, 2018)

FaceandHFD said:


> Is my asymmetry noticable? tbhtbh. Right eye is horizontally shorter by 1-1.5mm and its lower eyelid is somewhat retracted compared to the left eye's.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Same thing as you, literally nobody has commented on it. Only I seem to notice it


blondie said:


> Need a rate on my current body. Be as brutal as you'd like to be.
> View attachment 3316


 
From a girls viewpoint, you're fit. Not much you can change. From a BB'ing perspective, your shoulders need work.


----------



## VST (Nov 5, 2018)

FaceandHFD said:


> Is my asymmetry noticable? tbhtbh. Right eye is horizontally shorter by 1-1.5mm and its lower eyelid is somewhat retracted compared to the left eye's.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Don't worry about eye asymmetry, even O'pry doesn't have symmetrical eyes.


----------



## PDDM (Nov 5, 2018)

Rate my side profile.Probably need a chin surgery


----------



## tallcel (Nov 5, 2018)

PDDM said:


> Rate my side profile.Probably need a chin surgery


Good but your head isn't in a neutral position. And no you don't need surgery really.


----------



## VST (Nov 5, 2018)

PDDM said:


> Rate my side profile.Probably need a chin surgery



Looks pretty good ngl.


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Nov 5, 2018)

PDDM said:


> Rate my side profile.Probably need a chin surgery



Are you hiding a recessed hairline?  Your chin is fine btw


----------



## Never_Began (Nov 5, 2018)

PDDM said:


> Rate my side profile.Probably need a chin surgery



Looks like Steve Cook tbh


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Nov 5, 2018)

Never_Began said:


> Looks like Steve Cook tbh


He does actually


----------



## TaCopineEstMoche (Nov 5, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> yeah i know man, got a fucked up nose and narrow lower third, i need genio and rhino asap. but i can never get them right now, gotta wait until i graduate and start earning



You don't even need the full rhino. Problem is the tip, not the main structure. You have a droopy tip. Get the tip done (no bone breaking involved) and you'll have a great masculine nose. Plus it'll be cheaper than a full rhino.


----------



## Animas (Nov 6, 2018)

VST said:


> Chad-lite ain't good enough for woo-men in 2018. Male model tier or bust.


lol nah chill you need to start approaching bro chadlite works fine


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 6, 2018)

TaCopineEstMoche said:


> You don't even need the full rhino. Problem is the tip, not the main structure. You have a droopy tip. Get the tip done (no bone breaking involved) and you'll have a great masculine nose. Plus it'll be cheaper than a full rhino.


I also have a big dorsal hump


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Nov 6, 2018)

rate unintentionally frauded pic:


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Nov 6, 2018)

shitskincurry said:


> rate unintentionally frauded pic:



The white version of you would slay tbh


----------



## Jockcel (Nov 6, 2018)

been gymcelling for 4 months and beardmaxxing for 2 months tbh, I think my appearance has drastically improved. Be brutally honest.


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Nov 6, 2018)

Felix97 said:


> The white version of you would slay tbh


doubt im doing too bad anyway he he


----------



## TaCopineEstMoche (Nov 6, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> I also have a big dorsal hump



So does David Gandy.


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 6, 2018)

TaCopineEstMoche said:


> So does David Gandy.


David Gandy's Mandible is bigger than my future


----------



## TaCopineEstMoche (Nov 6, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> David Gandy's Mandible is bigger than my future


Well it's impossible to tell without seeing a full profile but to me the overall size of your nose looks fine except for the tip. I would ask the surgeon to show you what it would look like with just tip surgery first. If it's a good surgeon and you actually look great with just tip reduction, he'll tell you. Some surgeons are more about the $$$ and will push the idea that every little imperfection can be ironed out, and here you have to be careful because you're getting into the realm of taking character from your face. What if chicks are looking at you and thinking "God I love the shape of his nose, if only it wasn't for the tip!"

And then again, what if I'm even wrong about the tip? It's not the best photo...


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 6, 2018)

TaCopineEstMoche said:


> Well it's impossible to tell without seeing a full profile but to me the overall size of your nose looks fine except for the tip. I would ask the surgeon to show you what it would look like with just tip surgery first. If it's a good surgeon and you actually look great with just tip reduction, he'll tell you. Some surgeons are more about the $$$ and will push the idea that every little imperfection can be ironed out, and here you have to be careful because you're getting into the realm of taking character from your face. What if chicks are looking at you and thinking "God I love the shape of his nose, if only it wasn't for the tip!"
> 
> And then again, what if I'm even wrong about the tip? It's not the best photo...


I think you're right, the bump on the nose has never bothered me but near the tip it becomes ugly, but I also think my small Chin comes into play here, if I make morphs with bigger chins the nose looks kinda normal
Also the tip surgery is way cheaper so I might look into that


----------



## PDDM (Nov 6, 2018)

Never_Began said:


> Looks like Steve Cook tbh





battlefieldincel said:


> He does actually


Lmfao


Felix97 said:


> Are you hiding a recessed hairline?  Your chin is fine btw


Not really,I'd rope if my hairline was receeding at this age


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 6, 2018)

TaCopineEstMoche said:


> Well it's impossible to tell without seeing a full profile but to me the overall size of your nose looks fine except for the tip. I would ask the surgeon to show you what it would look like with just tip surgery first. If it's a good surgeon and you actually look great with just tip reduction, he'll tell you. Some surgeons are more about the $$$ and will push the idea that every little imperfection can be ironed out, and here you have to be careful because you're getting into the realm of taking character from your face. What if chicks are looking at you and thinking "God I love the shape of his nose, if only it wasn't for the tip!"
> 
> And then again, what if I'm even wrong about the tip? It's not the best photo...


I think I'm gonna need Ethnic rhinoplasty, I don't want a european nose on a north african face, i'd probably rope then


----------



## VST (Nov 6, 2018)

Jockcel said:


> been gymcelling for 4 months and beardmaxxing for 2 months tbh, I think my appearance has drastically improved. Be brutally honest.
> View attachment 3411
> 
> 
> View attachment 3412


You look like Stanley Phillips ngl.


----------



## TaCopineEstMoche (Nov 6, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> I think I'm gonna need Ethnic rhinoplasty, I don't want a european nose on a north african face, i'd probably rope then



That's what I mean, it's important to find a surgeon who fully understands facial harmony and how features balance, including ethnic considerations. You also want one whose goal is to preserve features that are worth preserving.

A bulbous or droopy tip can change the look of an entire nose. It can make a nose seem huge when in actual fact, it isn't that big. That's why it's such a good idea to look at a morph of tip surgery first, because when that area's tidied up and reduced it can transform the entire nose to the point where you ever wondered why you thought it was too big.

Tip reshaping is actually the most challenging and complicated part of a rhinoplasty though, so although it'll be cheaper than a full rhino I wouldn't expect half price or anything like that (although I've never priced it out). It requires very careful restructuring of the cartilage. The thicker the skin is on the nose, the less "defined" they can be in the result, although I've never gotten a good sense of what they mean by "thick."

Have you tried doing a crude simulation using a plastic surgery simulation app? Many surgeons have their own app with this feature, and I've noticed many surgeons use the same app, just repackaged with their name on it. The kind of thing where you can use your finger to "nudge" your face into the desired shape. Nowhere near as good as the image your surgeon will do in the office, but it does give you a decent idea of what minor adjustments might look like. I downloaded one of these apps recently and it was quite fun, a ton of them have one but they one I downloaded was from Dr. Portuese. There's a bullshit app which does exactly the same thing but they charge you $$$'s per photo used - ignore that one if you see it.

Also try posting a photo of your nose on https://www.realself.com/rhinoplasty/forum to get some opinions from surgeons. There's a lot of helpful advice on that site.


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 6, 2018)

TaCopineEstMoche said:


> That's what I mean, it's important to find a surgeon who fully understands facial harmony and how features balance, including ethnic considerations. You also want one whose goal is to preserve features that are worth preserving.
> 
> A bulbous or droopy tip can change the look of an entire nose. It can make a nose seem huge when in actual fact, it isn't that big. That's why it's such a good idea to look at a morph of tip surgery first, because when that area's tidied up and reduced it can transform the entire nose to the point where you ever wondered why you thought it was too big.
> 
> ...


I use that one when I'm on phone, and photoshop when I'm on PC, changing the profile is easy, changing it from the front where it matters is hard to do


----------



## King (Nov 6, 2018)

shitskincurry said:


> Rate me please, im talking on the phone:


Colonels eyes are such a failo


----------



## blackcat (Nov 6, 2018)

rate my side profile, also, is my nose ugly?


----------



## TaCopineEstMoche (Nov 6, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> I use that one when I'm on phone, and photoshop when I'm on PC, changing the profile is easy, changing it from the front where it matters is hard to do



Yeah you end up looking like you have a hair lip when you try to smudge the tip of your nose upwards.


blackcat said:


> rate my side profile, also, is my nose ugly?
> View attachment 3432



WTF are you talking about, ugly nose? It looks pretty perfect to me, did you have rhino?


----------



## blackcat (Nov 7, 2018)

TaCopineEstMoche said:


> Yeah you end up looking like you have a hair lip when you try to smudge the tip of your nose upwards.
> 
> 
> WTF are you talking about, ugly nose? It looks pretty perfect to me, did you have rhino?


im too young to have rhino but i want to because of my nostrils


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Nov 7, 2018)

Esteban said:


> Can you point out my flaws I can't trust my judgement


Eye area, you are also fat.


----------



## FaceandHFD (Nov 7, 2018)

Esteban said:


> Can you point out my flaws I can't trust my judgement


Philtrum cel


----------



## Esteban (Nov 7, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> Eye area, you are also fat.


Yea i agree with eye area look much better with sunglasses, not fat though 75 kg 185cm i dont understand my facial bloat either


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Nov 7, 2018)

Esteban said:


> Yea i agree with eye area look much better with sunglasses, not fat though 75 kg 185cm i dont understand my facial bloat either


Hormones.


----------



## Esteban (Nov 7, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> Hormones.


 Do you have any links i could check out i'm way past puberty


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Nov 7, 2018)

Esteban said:


> Do you have any links i could check out i'm way past puberty


Links on what exactly?


----------



## Esteban (Nov 7, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> Links on what exactly?


Like you wrote hormones i might wanna check it out with my doctor after some research


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Nov 7, 2018)

Esteban said:


> Like you wrote hormones i might wanna check it out with my doctor after some research


https://www.webmd.com/a-to-z-guides/moon-facies


----------



## NormieKilla (Nov 7, 2018)

PDDM said:


> Rate my side profile.Probably need a chin surgery



Looking good bro just hit the gym now


Jockcel said:


> been gymcelling for 4 months and beardmaxxing for 2 months tbh, I think my appearance has drastically improved. Be brutally honest.
> View attachment 3411
> 
> 
> View attachment 3412


Bloated face.
Your frame on the second pic looks weirdly smaller than your head. 5.5 psl for the moment


----------



## blondie (Nov 8, 2018)

Curious for more opinions on what my face rating would be /10.


----------



## JustChris (Nov 8, 2018)

blondie said:


> Curious for more opinions on what my face rating would be /10.
> View attachment 3501



Take the same picture without the squinting and the jaw jutting.


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Nov 8, 2018)

blondie said:


> Curious for more opinions on what my face rating would be /10.
> View attachment 3501


4/10 imho


----------



## blondie (Nov 8, 2018)

JustChris said:


> Take the same picture without the squinting and the jaw jutting.



Lmao busted. Been reflexively jutting like that since God knows when since I'm a recessed subhuman. Trying to mew now, but chances are I'll never fully correct it.


----------



## Never_Began (Nov 8, 2018)

blondie said:


> Curious for more opinions on what my face rating would be /10.
> View attachment 3501


Ngl you kinda look like @Weed


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Nov 8, 2018)

blondie said:


> subhuman
> View attachment 3512


don't say that

Darken your eyebrows + suck on some cocks for nice fat negro lips 
Then you become 6/10 nordic chad-lite


----------



## Bose_2003 (Nov 8, 2018)

I'm very fat, so bare that in mind. Only on week two with my diet and lost 5lbs.

Couple pics below. One is a much younger version of myself. That is just to show how much slimmer I was. But still chubby though.

If you had to guess. With weight loss and low body fat. Would I potentially be low tier normie?


----------



## Bose_2003 (Nov 8, 2018)

Any thoughts to the above?


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Nov 8, 2018)

Bose_2003 said:


> I'm very fat, so bare that in mind. Only on week two with my diet and lost 5lbs.
> 
> Couple pics below. One is a much younger version of myself. That is just to show how much slimmer I was. But still chubby though.
> 
> If you had to guess. With weight loss and low body fat. Would I potentially be low tier normie?



shave that shit off and get a haircut (maybe once ur slimmer), your bone structure doesn't seem awful but we can never know until you lose weight


----------



## Nibba (Nov 8, 2018)

Bose_2003 said:


> Any thoughts to the above?


Don't listen to dotacel. Keep your hair, lose the beard and get jacked. You'll look great with the hair


----------



## Bose_2003 (Nov 8, 2018)

The hair might possibly stay, but will someday get rid of the shitty beard when I lose weight. 

Have had some people telling me I will possibly be low tier normie if I gotten lean. 

Don't take me too seriously I'm not after a relationship. Not a ladies man either lol.


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Nov 8, 2018)

Bose_2003 said:


> The hair might possibly stay, but will someday get rid of the shitty beard when I lose weight.
> 
> Have had some people telling me I will possibly be low tier normie if I gotten lean.
> 
> Don't take me too seriously I'm not after a relationship. Not a ladies man either lol.


You‘re planning to lose weight since 6 months or smth. Did you start yet or are you still searching for reasons to do so?


----------



## Bose_2003 (Nov 8, 2018)

Felix97 said:


> You‘re planning to lose weight since 6 months or smth. Did you start yet or are you still searching for reasons to do so?



Have only just started. Had to spend time with my grandfather, hence the delay.


----------



## Tony (Nov 8, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Don't listen to dotacel


thought dotacel is ur homie


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Nov 8, 2018)

Tony said:


> thought dotacel is ur homie


wut


----------



## ray (Nov 9, 2018)

my camera makes my face look retarded and elongated muskrat

ive been mewing and chewing gum daily for 4-5 hrs since june (my camera hates my jawline its p good irl)

what'm i at and how to improve besides ridding glasses i know that already

and yes my eyes are naturally like that i was actually happy in the top photo


----------



## blackcat (Nov 9, 2018)

ray said:


> View attachment 3596
> 
> View attachment 3597
> 
> ...


thin the back end of the top of ur hair but keep the front of the top


----------



## ray (Nov 9, 2018)

blackcat said:


> thin the back end of the top of ur hair but keep the front of the top


that's how i usually do my haircut tbh it's just that the top of my hair becomes an afro in less than 3 weeks no shitting

what am i facewise


----------



## Nibba (Nov 9, 2018)

ray said:


> that's how i usually do my haircut tbh it's just that the top of my hair becomes an afro in less than 3 weeks no shitting
> 
> what am i facewise


Twink with big nose/10


----------



## ray (Nov 9, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Twink with big nose/10


my nose isn't that big irl my phone just fucks with it

but fr what am i / 10


----------



## TaCopineEstMoche (Nov 9, 2018)

ray said:


> View attachment 3596
> 
> View attachment 3597
> 
> ...



Great "fuck you" hunter eyes, you'll get some good action based on those.


----------



## ray (Nov 9, 2018)

TaCopineEstMoche said:


> Great "fuck you" hunter eyes, you'll get some good action based on those.


he'll yeah


----------



## blackcat (Nov 10, 2018)

TaCopineEstMoche said:


> Great "fuck you" hunter eyes, you'll get some good action based on those.


those only work if youre at the top in social things, if youre a weirdo or someone who has difficulty getting to know others its only worse


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Nov 10, 2018)

ray said:


> View attachment 3596
> 
> View attachment 3597
> 
> ...


just horrormaxx


----------



## TaCopineEstMoche (Nov 10, 2018)

blackcat said:


> those only work if youre at the top in social things, if youre a weirdo or someone who has difficulty getting to know others its only worse



In that case, your struggle is personalitymaxing, not looksmaxing.


----------



## Tr3way (Nov 10, 2018)

blondie said:


> Need a rate on my current body. Be as brutal as you'd like to be.
> View attachment 3316


Looks good bro


----------



## ray (Nov 10, 2018)

extreme-overthinker said:


> just horrormaxx


based


----------



## superighteous (Nov 11, 2018)

Jockcel said:


> been gymcelling for 4 months and beardmaxxing for 2 months tbh, I think my appearance has drastically improved. Be brutally honest.
> View attachment 3411
> 
> 
> View attachment 3412


... you aren’t jockcel from incels.is are you??


----------



## JustChris (Nov 12, 2018)

ray said:


> View attachment 3596
> 
> View attachment 3597
> 
> ...



You have the aspie stare.

4 PSL


----------



## Jockcel (Nov 12, 2018)

superighteous said:


> ... you aren’t jockcel from incels.is are you??


yes actually


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Nov 12, 2018)

Jockcel said:


> yes actually


is that you in ur pfp


----------



## Jockcel (Nov 12, 2018)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> is that you in ur pfp


no, look at my post in this thread, that's me


----------



## superighteous (Nov 12, 2018)

Jockcel said:


> yes actually


You are not at all as ugly as you described yourself to be.


----------



## Jockcel (Nov 12, 2018)

superighteous said:


> You are not at all as ugly as you described yourself to be.


Girls beg to differ.


----------



## VST (Nov 13, 2018)

Jockcel said:


> Girls beg to differ.


It's the only thing that matters in the end


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Nov 13, 2018)

rate pic on license. was way better in colour on comp but this is how i got it on actual license:


----------



## 11gaijin (Nov 13, 2018)

shitskincurry said:


> rate pic on license. was way better in colour on comp but this is how i got it on actual license:



High T slayer/10. Slays both teens and milfs.


----------



## FaceandHFD (Nov 13, 2018)

rate her. incels saying she is 3/10


----------



## VST (Nov 13, 2018)

FaceandHFD said:


> View attachment 3824
> 
> rate her. incels saying she is 3/10


6.5 Would do her hard.

Fuark, what is it about mulatto bitches that makes them so hot?


----------



## NormieKilla (Nov 13, 2018)

Rate me and tell me what I must improve:


----------



## FaceandHFD (Nov 13, 2018)

NormieKilla said:


> Rate me and tell me what I must improve:
> View attachment 3835
> 
> View attachment 3836


nose first.


----------



## Never_Began (Nov 13, 2018)

FaceandHFD said:


> View attachment 3824
> 
> rate her. incels saying she is 3/10


I'd bust 20 nuts on her big forehead


----------



## NormieKilla (Nov 13, 2018)

FaceandHFD said:


> nose first.


Do you think my forehead, ears and eyes are too large ?


----------



## VST (Nov 14, 2018)

NormieKilla said:


> Rate me and tell me what I must improve:
> View attachment 3835
> 
> View attachment 3836


Your front is pretty good, like 5.5/10
Your profile is subpar though.


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 14, 2018)

NormieKilla said:


> Rate me and tell me what I must improve:
> View attachment 3835
> 
> View attachment 3836


Moroccoan/10 @extreme-overthinker


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Nov 14, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> Moroccoan/10 @extreme-overthinker


Moroccan AS FUCK look at those eyes, nose, and lips


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 14, 2018)

extreme-overthinker said:


> Moroccan AS FUCK look at those eyes, nose, and lips


ffs i can smell a moroccan from 10000 mikles away


----------



## Sc22 (Nov 14, 2018)

Can someone rate me 1-10 PSL? I will PM pic.


----------



## 11gaijin (Nov 14, 2018)

Sc22 said:


> Can someone rate me 1-10 PSL? I will PM pic.


sure pm


----------



## Sc22 (Nov 14, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> sure pm


PM me first i can't do it i think it's because the acc is new. I think it's possible to reply if you type first though.


----------



## 11gaijin (Nov 14, 2018)

Sc22 said:


> PM me first i can't do it i think it's because the acc is new. I think it's possible to reply if you type first though.


sent


----------



## HorseFace (Nov 14, 2018)

4-5/10 psl. You look kinda odd, altough i wouldn't call you ugly. Im guessing you probably look better in motion.

I'd consider growing out long hair because i think you biggest flaw is your big eyes positioned so far out on your face.


----------



## Sc22 (Nov 14, 2018)

HorseFace said:


> 4-5/10 psl. You look kinda odd, altough i wouldn't call you ugly. Im guessing you probably look better in motion.
> 
> I'd consider growing out long hair because i think you biggest flaw is your big eyes positioned so far out on your face.


Yeah i don't really have that eyes far out the cam was pretty close so there is lens distortion and frontal camera. I can provide you with some pics from further away if you want. Also mind editing your post as i didn't really mean to post my pic here? I will provide you some in PM if you want to rate.


----------



## HorseFace (Nov 14, 2018)

Sc22 said:


> Yeah i don't really have that eyes far out the cam was pretty close so there is lens distortion and frontal camera. I can provide you with some pics from further away if you want. Also mind editing your post as i didn't really mean to post my pic here? I will provide you some in PM if you want to rate.



Ok sure thing, i'll edit. And yeah send me PM and i will give further rating.


----------



## Sc22 (Nov 14, 2018)

HorseFace said:


> Ok sure thing, i'll edit. And yeah send me PM and i will give further rating.


Tyty. Yeah i will send you later or tomorrow not sure.


----------



## ray (Nov 14, 2018)

JustChris said:


> You have the aspie stare.
> 
> 4 PSL


ogre


----------



## raywilliam639 (Nov 14, 2018)

Please rate me


----------



## TeaGuy (Nov 14, 2018)

raywilliam639 said:


> Please rate me



fraud /10


----------



## raywilliam639 (Nov 14, 2018)

TeaGuy said:


> fraud /10


How??


----------



## TeaGuy (Nov 14, 2018)

raywilliam639 said:


> How??


we can't rate you accurately based off that picture because it's frauded to much. Filter, weird angle, weird facial expression.
Post a normal selfie without any filters of you looking straight in the camera if you want accurate ratings.


----------



## Spaniard (Nov 15, 2018)

Would like to get rated and any advice, opinion... will be welcome. Thanks in advanced.










2013 impala ltz 0 60


----------



## HorseFace (Nov 15, 2018)

Spaniard said:


> Would like to get rated and any advice, opinion... will be welcome. Thanks in advanced.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



6/10 psl tbh maybe. You should really get another haitcut tho. Something like this:


----------



## JustChris (Nov 15, 2018)

Spaniard said:


> Would like to get rated and any advice, opinion... will be welcome. Thanks in advanced.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good forward growth. Beard needs trimming as well as losing facial fat. You have potential and could be around a 6 PSL fully looksmaxed. 

The haircut is horrible, get something more along the lines of a messy hairstyle or a nice model pampadour.


----------



## Spaniard (Nov 15, 2018)

HorseFace said:


> 6/10 psl tbh maybe. You should really get another haitcut tho. Something like this:
> 
> View attachment 3968


sry, in that pic just got out of the shower xd. When styled my hair looks like this:



anyway i'm thinking about growing all out maybe


JustChris said:


> Good forward growth. Beard needs trimming as well as losing facial fat. You have potential and could be around a 6 PSL fully looksmaxed.
> 
> The haircut is horrible, get something more along the lines of a messy hairstyle or a nice model pampadour.


check the new pic i uploaded

currently i'm trying to gain some volume since i'm going to the gym and trying to put some muscle


----------



## extreme-overthinker (Nov 15, 2018)

Spaniard said:


> sry, in that pic just got out of the shower xd. When styled my hair looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> anyway i'm thinking about growing all out maybe


You look a bit like me
5.5 PSL 
You should grow it to medium-long length but not longer than that


----------



## JustChris (Nov 15, 2018)

Spaniard said:


> sry, in that pic just got out of the shower xd. When styled my hair looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clean bulk, don’t bulk just to put on fat only to have to suffer to lose it afterwards.


----------



## VST (Nov 16, 2018)

I


Spaniard said:


> sry, in that pic just got out of the shower xd. When styled my hair looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd recommend shaping the beard a bit better to make your face look less rounded.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Nov 17, 2018)

Spaniard said:


> sry, in that pic just got out of the shower xd. When styled my hair looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Face looks bloated, average eye area, decent harmony, 5 PSL. How tall are you?


----------



## androidcel (Nov 19, 2018)

Could someone rate me via pm? 15 year old 5'11 185lbs


----------



## Time Travel (Nov 19, 2018)

Wanna change my haircut too, suggestions would be nice.


Spaniard said:


> sry, in that pic just got out of the shower xd. When styled my hair looks like this:


I feel like you just need to reduce bloat a little bit.
Get rid of those hamster cheeks xD


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Nov 19, 2018)

Time Travel said:


> Wanna change my haircut too, suggestions would be nice


3/10 PSL, 4 if you're above 6'. Wrap around jaw implants would give the best roi.


----------



## Time Travel (Nov 19, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> 3/10 PSL, 4 if you're above 6'. Wrap around jaw implants would give the best roi.


I don't have the money for surgery, need to degreemax first.


----------



## VST (Nov 19, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> 3/10 PSL, 4 if you're above 6'. Wrap around jaw implants would give the best roi.


You rate people too harshly ngl.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Nov 19, 2018)

Time Travel said:


> I don't have the money for surgery, need to degreemax first.


Save up as soon as possible.


VST said:


> You rate people too harshly ngl.


You say that as if you don't know how harsh women are. Women are brutal at picking sexual partners.


----------



## Time Travel (Nov 19, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> Save up as soon as possible.


i have almost 15k saved but i need money to move to japan once i get my degree.
I'd prefer doing shit that doesn't cost me a fortune to improve my looks.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Nov 19, 2018)

Time Travel said:


> i have almost 15k saved but i need money to move to japan once i get my degree.
> I'd prefer doing shit that doesn't cost me a fortune to improve my looks.


A jaw implant would bump you up to a 5.5 PSL if done correctly. Btw, post side profile.


----------



## Limerencel (Nov 19, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> 3/10 PSL, 4 if you're above 6'. Wrap around jaw implants would give the best roi.


Gigacope. He's not a 3 PSL jfl.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Nov 19, 2018)

Limerencel said:


> Gigacope. He's not a 3 PSL jfl.


Shitty eye are, massive nose, narrow jaw. If he is 6' + 4 PSL.


----------



## Zesto (Nov 21, 2018)

Time Travel said:


> i have almost 15k saved but i need money to move to japan once i get my degree.
> I'd prefer doing shit that doesn't cost me a fortune to improve my looks.









I'll be waiting.


----------



## Deleted member 399 (Nov 21, 2018)

Currycel manlet trucel here (5'7)

Rate me guys:




I wish to get some cheek and infraorbital implants to improve my mid face and perhaps a small subtle chin implant for the forward projection look. Also trying to lose weight.

Do I stand a chance in this dog-eat-dog dating market with this face and height? 
Advice welcome.


----------



## NormieKilla (Nov 21, 2018)

Is my profile subhuman ?


----------



## JustChris (Nov 21, 2018)

NormieKilla said:


> Is my profile subhuman ?


Can’t tell, you’re jutting your jaw. Take a better one with good head posture.


----------



## VST (Nov 21, 2018)

wereqryan said:


> Currycel manlet trucel here (5'7)
> 
> Rate me guys:
> 
> ...



Lose weight first, then think about surgery.


----------



## Deleted member 399 (Nov 21, 2018)

@VST Do I stand a chance at ascension or should I LDAR?


----------



## VST (Nov 21, 2018)

wereqryan said:


> @VST Do I stand a chance at ascension or should I LDAR?


Your facial features look OK, it's just a case of your location and your current bodyfat %.


----------



## Deleted member 399 (Nov 21, 2018)

VST said:


> Your facial features look OK, it's just a case of your location and your current bodyfat %.



Thank you for the feedback boyo.


----------



## Time Travel (Nov 21, 2018)

Zesto said:


> I'll be waiting.


I'll see you


----------



## Zesto (Nov 21, 2018)

Time Travel said:


> I'll see you








Funny title you want gf to call you daddy but I want gf to call mommy.


----------



## Esteban (Nov 21, 2018)

Rate me some dark light selfies


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Nov 23, 2018)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> Rate my brother
> 6ft, as broad as me



RIP upper third


----------



## AstroSky (Nov 24, 2018)

Need a bigger neck. But go ahead
Better picture


----------



## orbmaxxing (Nov 24, 2018)

AstroSky said:


> Need a bigger neck. But go ahead
> Better picture



*slayers.net*


----------



## JustChris (Nov 24, 2018)

AstroSky said:


> Need a bigger neck. But go ahead
> Better picture



You're good looking, would avoid having hair over your face since it covers it up and there's no need to do that.


----------



## justanothergymcell (Nov 24, 2018)

AstroSky said:


> Need a bigger neck. But go ahead
> Better picture



Rhinoplasty ASAP.


----------



## alpincel (Nov 24, 2018)

I would like an honest rating please. I personally think i am extremly unattractive. If possible also give looksmaxing advice.

Thanks in advance


----------



## jefferson (Nov 24, 2018)

alpincel said:


> I would like an honest rating please. I personally think i am extremly unattractive. If possible also give looksmaxing advice.
> 
> Thanks in advance


You look tall so I'd say ~4.5psl. The weird half smile in the first photo doesn't help and your big forehead also doesn't help but I definitely wouldn't say you're extremely unattractive.


----------



## Deleted member 443 (Nov 24, 2018)

alpincel said:


> I would like an honest rating please. I personally think i am extremly unattractive. If possible also give looksmaxing advice.
> 
> Thanks in advance


what nw?


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 24, 2018)

alpincel said:


> I would like an honest rating please. I personally think i am extremly unattractive. If possible also give looksmaxing advice.
> 
> Thanks in advance


gotta fix your BDD mate, geta hair tp and some fillers to look younger, you're not extremely unattractive lol, 5-6psl


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Nov 25, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> gotta fix your BDD mate, geta hair tp and some fillers to look younger, you're not extremely unattractive lol, 5-6psl



hes not 6 PSL lol. Thats 7.5 IRL. Hes maxx a 5 PSL. (Which is above average at 6.25 IRL)


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Nov 25, 2018)

AstroSky said:


> Need a bigger neck. But go ahead
> Better picture


7 PSL if you're 6'+.


alpincel said:


> I would like an honest rating please. I personally think i am extremly unattractive. If possible also give looksmaxing advice.
> 
> Thanks in advance


4 PSL. Average, tbh, take care of that hairline and get leaner. If you're below 5'8, 3 PSL.


----------



## alpincel (Nov 25, 2018)

Sorry guys, can you explain some of this words to me: PSL?BDD?IRL?
why are there 2 ratings, a psl rating and a irl rating?


----------



## androidcel (Nov 25, 2018)

PSL is abbreviation and comes from names of three websites: PuaHate(P), Sl*thate(S) and Lookism(L) . PSL is developed by people who know about facial features and attractiveness.

IRL is rating system used at r/amiugly, r/rateme etc. It is subjective way to rate and irl ratings are usually 1.5-2 points higher than psl.

BDD is body dysmorphic disorder that is pretty common amongst blackpilled people, you can find more info from wikipedia and google.


----------



## dontgoLAXb4UMAXx (Nov 25, 2018)

AstroSky said:


> Need a bigger neck. But go ahead
> Better picture


Arnt you that stupid ass youtuber or just impersonating like him?


----------



## alpincel (Nov 25, 2018)

This is how i looked just 5 years ago, I was 25 back then, now i am 30. Age is a bitch.

Ok, if i am a 4, i am almost average. But in todays datings scene this is still a death sentence. Thanks for the advice guys, i will work on that hair line.


----------



## NoHabloIngles (Nov 25, 2018)

alpincel said:


> This is how i looked just 5 years ago, I was 25 back then, now i am 30. Age is a bitch.
> 
> Ok, if i am a 4, i am almost average. But in todays datings scene this is still a death sentence. Thanks for the advice guys, i will work on that hair line.


You look normal you should have no issues. Maybe try growing out your her and styling it to make you much more attractive. Girls love man who style their hair.


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 25, 2018)

alpincel said:


> This is how i looked just 5 years ago, I was 25 back then, now i am 30. Age is a bitch.
> 
> Ok, if i am a 4, i am almost average. But in todays datings scene this is still a death sentence. Thanks for the advice guys, i will work on that hair line.


you look tall which is a +, you look masculine, you have a good frame and have better bone structure than most guys in here, you have good fwhr you're more than 4 PSL, maybe 5PSL or even more depending on location. Your SMV is definitely higher than most guys here, so 4 psl is a JOKE. @Intel.Imperitive


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Nov 25, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> you look tall which is a +, you look masculine, you have a good frame and have better bone structure than most guys in here, you have good fwhr you're more than 4 PSL, maybe 5PSL or even more depending on location. Your SMV is definitely higher than most guys here, so 4 psl is a JOKE. @Intel.Imperitive



hes 5 PSL


----------



## AstroSky (Nov 25, 2018)

dontgoLAXb4UMAXx said:


> Arnt you that stupid ass youtuber or just impersonating like him?




I'm am he. I'm able to take anything you throw at me. I'm here for improvements. Not here for drama.


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 25, 2018)

AstroSky said:


> I'm am he. I'm able to take anything you throw at me. I'm here for improvements. Not here for drama.


How long you been mewing? Do u have before after pics?


----------



## AstroSky (Nov 25, 2018)

Yes in fact. Here. ￼￼ I'm 22 now


The one with beanie is when I was 16 right when I discovered posture and mewing
Idk why it doubled a photo disregard that but I'm in the middle


----------



## Wincel (Nov 25, 2018)

AstroSky said:


> I'm am he. I'm able to take anything you throw at me. I'm here for improvements. Not here for drama.


Holy shit, Astro's here?


----------



## AstroSky (Nov 25, 2018)

Now here's me currently


----------



## Madness (Nov 25, 2018)

AstroSky said:


> Now here's me currently


Hey man il your yt vids good shit
7/10 psl


----------



## AstroSky (Nov 25, 2018)

Madness said:


> Hey man il your yt vids good shit
> 7/10 psl



Appreciate it. I'm taking a break from social media and I'm looking to work on myself and other aspects I'm not dealing with. I need to start gymceling. My skincare is good. Hair care. I just need to. Squeeze every last bit of looks maxing I can get with out plastic surgery. Working out and maybe a stubble would finish me off. I have to use minox to grow a beard. Though and I'm a slow gainer but I have gotten gains


----------



## Mewcel (Nov 25, 2018)

@AstroSky Glad it worked out for you. I have a question regarding progress:

How much progress did you make first year of mewing vs. the second year of mewing?


----------



## Madness (Nov 25, 2018)

AstroSky said:


> Appreciate it. I'm taking a break from social media and I'm looking to work on myself and other aspects I'm not dealing with. I need to start gymceling. My skincare is good. Hair care. I just need to. Squeeze every last bit of looks maxing I can get with out plastic surgery. Working out and maybe a stubble would finish me off. I have to use minox to grow a beard. Though and I'm a slow gainer but I have gotten gains


If you ever need roid advice @jefferson @Intel.Imperitive @ZUZZCEL alot of us gymcel ask anything in a thread we will give freindly answers (and helpfull) unlike other maxxing communities


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 25, 2018)

@AstroSky 7/10 chewmaxxing is legit


----------



## AstroSky (Nov 25, 2018)

Madness said:


> If you ever need roid advice @jefferson @Intel.Imperitive @ZUZZCEL alot of us gymcel ask anything in a thread we will give freindly answers (and helpfull) unlike other maxxing communities




I have considered roids but I'm worried about all the bad stuff that could come with it. Unless there's a a safer way?


----------



## Madness (Nov 25, 2018)

AstroSky said:


> I have considered roids but I'm worried about all the bad stuff that could come with it. Unless there's a a safer way?


Im not very knowledgeable contact all of the @s and make a thread if your considering


----------



## CopeMaxxer (Nov 25, 2018)

AstroSky said:


> I have considered roids but I'm worried about all the bad stuff that could come with it. Unless there's a a safer way?


just gymcel natty for a year at least.


----------



## dontgoLAXb4UMAXx (Nov 26, 2018)

AstroSky said:


> I'm am he. I'm able to take anything you throw at me. I'm here for improvements. Not here for drama.



nah i watched your proper swallowing video and was really wondering who you cater your audience to on youtube. pslers or wha lol


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Nov 26, 2018)

rate recent pics:


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Nov 26, 2018)

shitskincurry said:


> rate recent pics:



are you funsized curry?


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Nov 26, 2018)

ZUZZCEL said:


> are you funsized curry?


yep bhai, whats up


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Nov 26, 2018)

shitskincurry said:


> yep bhai, whats up


ohhhh so tht is you lol, i think iv seen a pic of you before, you looked alot leaner in that pic but your skin was darker.

mirin lower third tho. 7/10. mogs me

did u gain bf?


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Nov 26, 2018)

ZUZZCEL said:


> ohhhh so tht is you lol, i think iv seen a pic of you before, you looked alot leaner in that pic but your skin was darker.
> 
> mirin lower third tho. 7/10. mogs me
> 
> did u gain bf?


yeah i hve extreme skinny fat 25-30%, how is ur friend chit?


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Nov 26, 2018)

ZUZZCEL said:


> ohhhh so tht is you lol, i think iv seen a pic of you before, you looked alot leaner in that pic but your skin was darker.
> 
> mirin lower third tho. 7/10. mogs me
> 
> did u gain bf?



hes not 7/10 PSL.


----------



## mojopin (Nov 26, 2018)

AstroSky said:


> Appreciate it. I'm taking a break from social media and I'm looking to work on myself and other aspects I'm not dealing with. I need to start gymceling. My skincare is good. Hair care. I just need to. Squeeze every last bit of looks maxing I can get with out plastic surgery. Working out and maybe a stubble would finish me off. I have to use minox to grow a beard. Though and I'm a slow gainer but I have gotten gains


Good to see you’ve joined us bro, I hope all goes well. If you’re okay with going infertile, losing hair, your masculinity and going through teenage girl rages, and potentially looking like a freak, then I say go for the roids lmao. But I’m just fucking kidding. You could always do weighted calisthenics too which not only looks cool AF but will keep you looking good even when bulking so you don’t have to go through obesity depression. Also if you had a hairstyle similar to this or any other of the 90s idols you’d mog almost every guy you walk by


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Nov 26, 2018)

Intel.Imperitive said:


> hes not 7/10 PSL.



yea thts why i didnt say psl after it


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Nov 26, 2018)

shitskincurry said:


> rate recent pics:



Oi chadeep, how tall are you?


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Nov 26, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> Oi chadeep, how tall are you?


5'10-11 range


----------



## Deleted member 147 (Nov 26, 2018)

ZUZZCEL said:


> yea thts why i didnt say psl after it



Specify that its IRL next time then init


----------



## Itss_BritneyBishh (Nov 26, 2018)

Rate ma friend boyos
http://imgur.com /a/YoMpg34


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Nov 26, 2018)

shitskincurry said:


> 5'10-11 range


how did you get your skin to turn white?


Itss_BritneyBishh said:


> Rate ma friend boyos
> http://imgur.com /a/YoMpg34


psl 3, whts wrong with his ears?


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Nov 26, 2018)

im lightskinned, here is a pic from the weekend fun


----------



## Itss_BritneyBishh (Nov 26, 2018)

ZUZZCEL said:


> how did you get your skin to turn white?
> 
> psl 3, whts wrong with his ears?


You forreal bro? Nahh it cant be he looks atleast average tbh. Or were you just joking?


----------



## VST (Nov 26, 2018)

shitskincurry said:


> im lightskinned, here is a pic from the weekend fun



Did someone beat you up for being curry?
Man that's rough.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Nov 26, 2018)

shitskincurry said:


> im lightskinned, here is a pic from the weekend fun



I knew a Sharma in HS, he was a slayer too.


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Nov 26, 2018)

shitskincurry said:


> im lightskinned





VST said:


> Did someone beat you up for being curry?
> Man that's rough.


u wish boyo, this is whaylt led to it


----------



## VST (Nov 26, 2018)

shitskincurry said:


> u wish boyo, this is whaylt led to it



They beat you up for wearing the wrong clothes?
Was this some gang related violence? Similar to the bloods and Crips?


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Nov 26, 2018)

ha ha man ur funny


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 26, 2018)

shitskincurry said:


> yep bhai, whats up


i dont use PSL rating cause it doesnt mean shit IRL, but you're curry chadlite
7/10?


----------



## 11gaijin (Nov 26, 2018)

shitskincurry said:


> im lightskinned, here is a pic from the weekend fun



Anand Sharma is your name?


----------



## Nibba (Nov 26, 2018)

shitskincurry said:


> im lightskinned, here is a pic from the weekend fun



I have seen your pics and u are currychad

But I have to do this


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Nov 26, 2018)

11gaijin said:


> Anand Sharma is your name?


lol no, rahul and anand are pseudonyms i use on the net


----------



## 11gaijin (Nov 26, 2018)

shitskincurry said:


> lol no, rahul and anand are pseudonyms i use on the net


Reply to my pm busy chad


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 26, 2018)

Time Travel said:


> View attachment 4280
> 
> Wanna change my haircut too, suggestions would be nice.
> 
> ...



Did you have rhinoplasty?


battlefieldincel said:


> Shitty eye are, massive nose, narrow jaw. If he is 6' + 4 PSL.


His eye area is decent, not shitty. He's a 4.75, not a 3.


AstroSky said:


> Need a bigger neck. But go ahead
> Better picture



Good bone structure, nice eyes but bad eyebrows and nose seems to be bulbous. Still a 6.5/10. Possibly the highest rating I've given to anyone here.


----------



## ropecel_is_cope (Nov 26, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 443 (Nov 26, 2018)

ropecel_is_cope said:


> View attachment 6301
> View attachment 6304
> View attachment 6306
> View attachment 6307


potential to slay if u fix jaw and nose but now u just look like a mass shooter


----------



## Unknownjpg (Nov 27, 2018)

^ fix jaw try and get more of angular look, I think if you got some sort of jaw surgery to improve you wouldnt need a rhino.


----------



## Deleted member 443 (Nov 27, 2018)

Unknownjpg said:


> ^


use the reply button buddyboyo


----------



## Tr3way (Nov 28, 2018)

How we lookin bruh


----------



## VST (Nov 28, 2018)

ropecel_is_cope said:


> View attachment 6301
> View attachment 6304
> View attachment 6306
> View attachment 6307


Change the hair.


----------



## Unknownjpg (Nov 28, 2018)

AstroSky said:


> Need a bigger neck. But go ahead
> Better picture


Astrosky.


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Nov 28, 2018)

AstroSky said:


> Now here's me currently


what's ur bodyfat %?


----------



## AstroSky (Nov 28, 2018)

someone mentioned my eyebrows. what do i do to make my brows better?
also my nose is not bad. wont listen to that advice because all girls iv been with have said it matches my face. no ones really pointed out my nose i think its fine


----------



## Nibba (Nov 28, 2018)

AstroSky said:


> someone mentioned my eyebrows. what do i do to make my brows better?
> also my nose is not bad. wont listen to that advice because all girls iv been with have said it matches my face. no ones really pointed out my nose i think its fine


they're very arched. not really anything u can do about it


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 28, 2018)

Rate this random selfie from some time ago
@Nibba good oppurtunity to postmax


----------



## Nibba (Nov 28, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> Rate this random selfie from some time ago
> @Nibba good oppurtunity to postmax



arabmaxed googolchad


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 28, 2018)

Nibba said:


> arabmaxed googolchad


over for me  
that was before i started ogremaxxing:
this is the current version:

@Nibba ogremaxxed or not?


----------



## Nibba (Nov 28, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> over for me
> that was before i started ogremaxxing:
> this is the current version:
> 
> @Nibba ogremaxxed or not?



>he fell for ogremaxing
but yeah u r tbh


----------



## AstroSky (Nov 28, 2018)

but yeah i dont like my brows or my chin. my jaws alright. could always be better.

and really? theres nothing to make eyebrows more straight at all? when i relax them they are straight but then my eyes look off. rip


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 28, 2018)

Nibba said:


> >he fell for ogremaxing
> but yeah u r tbh


im waiting for this slow ass hair to grow back
OGREMAXXING is legit for dominating low T high class cucks


----------



## AstroSky (Nov 28, 2018)

someone also said my jaw looks too bloated lmao. i guess?? but girls always mirin so i aint complaining


----------



## Nibba (Nov 28, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> im waiting for this slow ass hair to grow back
> OGREMAXXING is legit for dominating low T high class cucks


>just get a buzzcut bro it makes u better looking bro


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 28, 2018)

Nibba said:


> >just get a buzzcut bro it makes u better looking bro
> View attachment 6472







" hair doesn't matter bro"


----------



## Nibba (Nov 28, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> " hair doesn't matter bro"


>just grow a beard broo


----------



## future chadlite (Nov 28, 2018)

Nibba said:


> >just grow a beard broo
> View attachment 6473


>take a shower bro but dont use shampoo or gel so u can keep ur nofap pheromones


----------



## Nibba (Nov 28, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> >take a shower bro but dont use shampoo or gel so u can keep ur nofap pheromones


Don't forget to shit on the walls to assert dominance


----------



## AstroSky (Nov 28, 2018)

whats ya take on cold showers broooo


----------



## AstroSky (Nov 29, 2018)

cut my hair. rip


----------



## orbmaxxing (Nov 29, 2018)

AstroSky said:


> cut my hair. rip



orb-tier looks tbh


----------



## mojopin (Nov 29, 2018)

AstroSky said:


> cut my hair. rip


Chadcel


----------



## AstroSky (Nov 29, 2018)

someone give me advice on eyebrow maxxing. i hate how one eyebrownis straight and the other is not. they have not been groomed in a long long time and minoxidill maxxing made them even thicker and nasty looking. need them nice eyebrows.


----------



## mojopin (Nov 29, 2018)

AstroSky said:


> someone give me advice on eyebrow maxxing. i hate how one eyebrownis straight and the other is not. they have not been groomed in a long long time and minoxidill maxxing made them even thicker and nasty looking. need them nice eyebrows.


Mogs mine tbh. You can get injections that lower certain parts of the eyebrow to even them out although this can cause ptosis. Did minoxidil make your eyebrows fuller or just cause sparse hairs to grow?


----------



## StudyHacks (Nov 29, 2018)

Rate please and tips on looksmaxing?


----------



## Unknownjpg (Nov 29, 2018)

Jaw is pretty narrow, imop try and cut down bf then decide if its still narrow get some filler, or implants will deffo improve ur overall looks. hair is a bit on the high scale, maybe get a hair transplant its not that dear at all 2-3k in budapest.


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Nov 29, 2018)

AstroSky said:


> cut my hair. rip


You're a legit 10/10 if you're also tall.


----------



## StudyHacks (Nov 29, 2018)

Unknownjpg said:


> Jaw is pretty narrow, imop try and cut down bf then decide if its still narrow get some filler, or implants will deffo improve ur overall looks. hair is a bit on the high scale, maybe get a hair transplant its not that dear at all 2-3k in budapest.


So rate?

Edit: I'm not going to cut BF right now because I'm bulking. First I'm gonna add the muscle mass (btw have you looked at all my pics? there are 14 pics all in all including my current physique) then cut. 

I'm growing my hair too now, it's bigger lol


----------



## Unknownjpg (Nov 29, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> So rate?
> 
> Edit: I'm not going to cut BF right now because I'm bulking. First I'm gonna add the muscle mass (btw have you looked at all my pics? there are 14 pics all in all including my current physique) then cut.
> 
> I'm growing my hair too now, it's bigger lol


ah Just looked rn, you are fairly good shape, how tall are you, natty training? Im not great at psl etc tbh. I think the main kinda problems holding back are jaw/forehead, I have a fairly high ish forehead but cover it with a fringe.


----------



## StudyHacks (Nov 29, 2018)

Unknownjpg said:


> ah Just looked rn, you are fairly good shape, how tall are you, natty training? Im not great at psl etc tbh. I think the main kinda problems holding back are jaw/forehead, I have a fairly high ish forehead but cover it with a fringe.


5'10, yes natty training, gonna do steroids after 5 years of natty training, not gonna stop until Men's Physique competition look. Damn just gimme a rating ffs pls :/ 

What could I do for the forehead? Gonna get a lateral jaw implant.


----------



## Unknownjpg (Nov 29, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> 5'10, yes natty training, gonna do steroids after 5 years of natty training, not gonna stop until Men's Physique competition look. Damn just gimme a rating ffs pls :/
> 
> What could I do for the forehead? Gonna get a lateral jaw implant.


I would say 5psl rn but thats me others will say different, I grow out my hair and do a textured fringe on top my hair goes down to around my eyes kinda frauding basically lol, you could have a look at radiesse fillers for jaw. deffo can asend with a wider jaw.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Nov 30, 2018)

AstroSky said:


> cut my hair. rip


Haircut looks good. I was the guy who mentioned your eyebrows. Like somebody else said, it's arched and you can't do anything about that. It's better to have good eyes and bad eyebrows instead of the other way around like me. I have straight, thick eyebrows but my upper eyelid exposure is severe and I have dark circles under my eyes.


----------



## Sc22 (Dec 1, 2018)

Who can give me a honest psl rating? Imma pm pic.


----------



## Time Travel (Dec 1, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> Rate please and tips on looksmaxing?



You look a little like you review cigarettes in your car.


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 1, 2018)

Time Travel said:


> You look a little like you review cigarettes in your car.


WTF does that mean?


----------



## Deleted member 502 (Dec 1, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> Rate please and tips on looksmaxing?



6/10


----------



## Boyo (Dec 1, 2018)

Rate and tips boyos? I had beard for a while, girls didn't prefer it and made me look way older. 
Skin and left eye area are just fucked
Trying to grow out my hair, get rid of bloat and gymceiling after exams. 5'10 and 163lbs.


----------



## future chadlite (Dec 1, 2018)

Boyo said:


> View attachment 6791
> 
> Rate and tips boyos? I had beard for a while, girls didn't prefer it and made me look way older.
> Skin and left eye area are just fucked
> Trying to grow out my hair, get rid of bloat and gymceiling after exams. 5'10 and 163lbs.


buddy boyo looks spaniard, 5psl average tier


----------



## honeypot (Dec 1, 2018)

Boyo said:


> View attachment 6791
> 
> Rate and tips boyos? I had beard for a while, girls didn't prefer it and made me look way older.
> Skin and left eye area are just fucked
> Trying to grow out my hair, get rid of bloat and gymceiling after exams. 5'10 and 163lbs.



normie tier 5/10 easy 6/10 if a bit more looksmaxxed


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 2, 2018)

VirtueSignaller said:


> 6/10


PSL or irl?


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Dec 2, 2018)

Boyo said:


> View attachment 6791
> 
> Rate and tips boyos? I had beard for a while, girls didn't prefer it and made me look way older.
> Skin and left eye area are just fucked
> Trying to grow out my hair, get rid of bloat and gymceiling after exams. 5'10 and 163lbs.


can u take a pic from the front? the way this is angled makes your jaw looks severely asymmetric, anyway around 5psl imo, maybe potential 6 if you lost some fat


----------



## Boyo (Dec 2, 2018)

dotacel said:


> can u take a pic from the front? the way this is angled makes your jaw looks severely asymmetric, anyway around 5psl imo, maybe potential 6 if you lost some fat


I hope this does it, I suck at taking pics
They shouldn't be asymmetric


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Dec 2, 2018)

Boyo said:


> I hope this does it, I suck at taking pics
> They shouldn't be asymmetric


ye that's better, u should lose weight cuz ur face looks kinda fat atm, your bone structure doesn't seem to be awful but no way to tell until you get to lower bodyfat


----------



## Deleted member 502 (Dec 2, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> PSL or irl?


What do they stand for?


----------



## Deleted member 443 (Dec 2, 2018)

dotacel said:


> ye that's better, u should lose weight cuz ur face looks kinda fat atm, your bone structure doesn't seem to be awful but no way to tell until you get to lower bodyfat


----------



## SuperCheatBros (Dec 4, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> >take a shower bro but dont use shampoo or gel so u can keep ur nofap pheromones


Nah, it's muh personality, bro


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Dec 5, 2018)

Rate my eye bros


----------



## androidcel (Dec 5, 2018)

Psychonaut said:


> Rate my eye bros
> 
> View attachment 7152


Average


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Dec 5, 2018)

androidcel said:


> Average


Thats what I thought thanks


----------



## Deleted member 443 (Dec 5, 2018)

Psychonaut said:


> Rate my eye bros
> 
> View attachment 7152


knajjd/10


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Dec 5, 2018)

notafed said:


> knajjd/10


My eye looks like knajjd's?

Ok


----------



## Deleted member 443 (Dec 5, 2018)

Psychonaut said:


> My eye looks like knajjd's?
> 
> Ok


r u kointo


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Dec 5, 2018)

notafed said:


> r u kointo


Why do you ask


----------



## Deleted member 443 (Dec 5, 2018)

Psychonaut said:


> Why do you ask


----------



## BlackpilledAF (Dec 6, 2018)

mojopin said:


> Chadcel


----------



## blackcat (Dec 7, 2018)

can someone rate? pm


----------



## audimax (Dec 8, 2018)

Would I benefit from gymcelling?



Tinder is a complete fail


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 8, 2018)

audimax said:


> Would I benefit from gymcelling?
> 
> 
> 
> Tinder is a complete fail



Yes. Other than that, you could go MGTOW or take dick, whatever that'll take your mind off women's rejection of you.


----------



## audimax (Dec 8, 2018)

In real life I dont do that bad but online game just completely sucks

Edit: my height is 176cm
Weight is 64kg


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Dec 8, 2018)

audimax said:


> Would I benefit from gymcelling?
> 
> 
> 
> Tinder is a complete fail



Gym would do you good since you look normie


----------



## audimax (Dec 8, 2018)

Ok thanks, do you think it would put me in the top 20% to do ok in club settings? Maybe the gym will have an impact on my face as well.


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Dec 8, 2018)

audimax said:


> Ok thanks, do you think it would put me in the top 20% to do ok in club settings? Maybe the gym will have an impact on my face as well.


Top 20%, hmmm, I don't think so even when gymcelled to the max since your face just looks too plain to me. If it has an impact on your face then maybe.


----------



## Awoo (Dec 8, 2018)

audimax said:


> Would I benefit from gymcelling?
> 
> 
> 
> Tinder is a complete fail




could run harry kane game.


Gymcell would hugely improve.

5/10


----------



## Sc22 (Dec 8, 2018)

audimax said:


> Would I benefit from gymcelling?
> 
> 
> 
> Tinder is a complete fail



Yeah you need to start gymcelling real bad. Same with me and i'm starting this week.


----------



## audimax (Dec 8, 2018)

I can send more accurate pics via pm if you want for honest psl rating


----------



## blackcat (Dec 8, 2018)

rate me, wanted to post a moving video but it didnt let me wtf


----------



## Dsvr (Dec 9, 2018)

Hey guys, I'd like rating if possible, I have those pictures, don't know if a profile one could help.
Do you know on which point could I lookmax ? I'm already going Minoxidil + Mewing + Gym + Undercut
I'm 180cm

Thanks for help !


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Dec 9, 2018)

Why is it over?


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Dec 9, 2018)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> Why is it over?



You are good looking for a curry I wouldn't say it's over.


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Dec 9, 2018)

Dsvr said:


> Hey guys, I'd like rating if possible, I have those pictures, don't know if a profile one could help.
> Do you know on which point could I lookmax ? I'm already going Minoxidil + Mewing + Gym + Undercut
> I'm 180cm
> 
> ...


Upper eyelid exposure is the worst feature you have. It's easy to fix luckily. Apart from that you are rather good looking. You're the best looking in pic 3.


RedPilledStemcel said:


> Why is it over?



You have a flat face from the side. You look better from the front.
You look young, you should hairmax and train neck.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Dec 9, 2018)

Dsvr said:


> Hey guys, I'd like rating if possible, I have those pictures, don't know if a profile one could help.
> Do you know on which point could I lookmax ? I'm already going Minoxidil + Mewing + Gym + Undercut
> I'm 180cm
> 
> ...


Post pics with a normal facial expression looking straight at the cam.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Dec 9, 2018)

Curious0 said:


> Upper eyelid exposure is the worst feature you have. It's easy to fix luckily. Apart from that you are rather good looking. You're the best looking in pic 3.
> 
> You have a flat face from the side. You look better from the front.
> You look young, you should hairmax and train neck.


17 is it normal to look as young as I do at this age? Also PSL rating/what are facial flaws?


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Dec 9, 2018)

audimax said:


> Would I benefit from gymcelling?
> 
> 
> 
> Tinder is a complete fail



You look wider than ZYZZ when he started, so yes, it can benefit you.


RedPilledStemcel said:


> 17 is it normal to look as young as I do at this age? Also PSL rating/what are facial flaws? (height: 5'8)


You look like an average curry, I'm sorry to say that in the west you will struggle with women.


blackcat said:


> rate me, wanted to post a moving video but it didnt let me wtf


Average, if 6'+ slightly above average.


----------



## Dsvr (Dec 9, 2018)

Curious0 said:


> Upper eyelid exposure is the worst feature you have. It's easy to fix luckily. Apart from that you are rather good looking. You're the best looking in pic 3.



How to fix it ?


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Dec 9, 2018)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> 17 is it normal to look as young as I do at this age? Also PSL rating/what are facial flaws? (height: 5'8)


I thought you were older because of your username. You look like a 17 year old, so no problem. 
Your biggest flaw overall is your height actually, but it's average for an Indian I guess. 
Your facial flaws (except skin color if you count it) are fixable luckily. You have wide eyes, a good nose and a good lips shape. 
Your maxilla and chin should be more protruding to the front. Your gonial angles should be wider. Your eyebrows are dark and thick and rather straight with a positive tilt, which is ideal, but they could be more deep set. Your eyelid exposure could be less and your neck must be thicker. 
Work out and hairstylemax. Facially you're a 5/10 on a normie scale, taking into account your height you're below average.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Dec 9, 2018)

Could consistently chewing gum over the next year or two give me a mandible wider in bone? Or will my masseters just grow bigger.


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Dec 9, 2018)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> Could consistently chewing gum over the next year or two give me a mandible wider in bone? Or will my masseters just grow bigger.


I don't think so


----------



## shimada (Dec 9, 2018)

Autism







/ autism

Only goal atm is fat loss


----------



## Yourmainman247 (Dec 10, 2018)

Been rejected quite a bit thought I’d ask for suggestions to improve my looks I’m 6’1


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Dec 10, 2018)

shimada said:


> Autism
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You look like you have a fuckload of muscle under that fat.


----------



## androidcel (Dec 10, 2018)

Yourmainman247 said:


> Been rejected quite a bit thought I’d ask for suggestions to improve my looks I’m 6’1
> View attachment 7727
> View attachment 7728
> View attachment 7729
> View attachment 7730


2.5-3psl. Im sorry.


----------



## Yourmainman247 (Dec 10, 2018)

androidcel said:


> 2.5-3psl. Im sorry.


Explains a lot


----------



## Never_Began (Dec 10, 2018)

shimada said:


> Autism
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ogremaxxed


----------



## Dsvr (Dec 12, 2018)

Hey guys, I'd like rating please ! I'm 180cm

Since I'm actually bad, could you tell me how can I improve ?
I'm on treatment for acne, and also mewing and looking to improve my hairstyle (+ growing a beard )









Thanks in advance !


----------



## androidcel (Dec 12, 2018)

Dsvr said:


> Hey guys, I'd like rating please ! I'm 180cm
> 
> Since I'm actually bad, could you tell me how can I improve ?
> I'm on treatment for acne, and also mewing and looking to improve my hairstyle (+ growing a beard )
> ...


Currently 3-3.5psl. Start by losing weight


----------



## Dsvr (Dec 12, 2018)

Oh yea, I didn't precise but I am bulking right now so I'm pretty high on bodyfat (20-25%)


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Dec 12, 2018)

Dsvr said:


> Hey guys, I'd like rating please ! I'm 180cm
> 
> Since I'm actually bad, could you tell me how can I improve ?
> I'm on treatment for acne, and also mewing and looking to improve my hairstyle (+ growing a beard )
> ...


are you raising your right eyebrow in the left pic? if it's intentional stop it, looks awful

3.5 psl imo right now, losing weight would probably help a lot


----------



## Nibba (Dec 12, 2018)

shimada said:


> Autism
> 
> 
> 
> ...


High t ogre ? sexy 



Dsvr said:


> Hey guys, I'd like rating please ! I'm 180cm
> 
> Since I'm actually bad, could you tell me how can I improve ?
> I'm on treatment for acne, and also mewing and looking to improve my hairstyle (+ growing a beard )
> ...


Can't tell if u lift. If u don't u should. Ur brows are like mine just a bit thicker. I would pluck them down a bit


Dsvr said:


> Oh yea, I didn't precise but I am bulking right now so I'm pretty high on bodyfat (20-25%)


Dear lord don't get up that high when bulking @battlefieldincel @Deltoid @Intel.Imperitive


Yourmainman247 said:


> Been rejected quite a bit thought I’d ask for suggestions to improve my looks I’m 6’1
> View attachment 7727
> View attachment 7728
> View attachment 7729
> View attachment 7730


@Yourmainman247 start mewing and chewing for that jaw. Ur profile is nice tbh


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Dec 12, 2018)

Dsvr said:


> Oh yea, I didn't precise but I am bulking right now so I'm pretty high on bodyfat (20-25%)


You should have started cutting when you were at 15-17% body fat.


----------



## Dsvr (Dec 12, 2018)

Yeah no excuse, I'll look forward to reduce this bodyfat.
I do lift, I just have no good results yet, I'll probably go maintenance to try lower bodyfat.

when you mean pluck down my eyebrows , you mean cutting the part on the top, and let grow the down part ?


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Dec 12, 2018)

Hey guys, can I get a rating on my profile? Just starting out with looksmaxing and I'd like to know if there are any glaring flaws or simple things I could do to improve. My body fat is somewhere in the high teens and I'm working on lowering it. Not the best lighting, sorry about that.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 12, 2018)

Alarico8 said:


> Hey guys, can I get a rating on my profile? Just starting out with looksmaxing and I'd like to know if there are any glaring flaws or simple things I could do to improve. My body fat is somewhere in the high teens and I'm working on lowering it. Not the best lighting, sorry about that.
> 
> View attachment 7987



6.5/10. Looks like Sean O'Pry to me, minus the extraterrestial part. Others here would probably rate your profile 7/10.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Dec 12, 2018)

TRUE_CEL said:


> 6.5/10. Looks like Sean O'Pry to me, minus the extraterrestial part. Others here would probably rate your profile 7/10.



Thanks man, that's a pretty good place to start. Anything I can do to improve on it?


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 13, 2018)

Alarico8 said:


> Thanks man, that's a pretty good place to start. Anything I can do to improve on it?



Honestly bro, I think your face is as good as it gets. You have a strong chin, you have nice coloring, although I think blue eyes are beta, however, since you have dark hair, it goes well together. I think you'd appeal to a lot of women if you were to work on your body by working out. Not that I'm saying you don't appeal to a lot of women right now, btw. I suppose the one thing users on here would nitpick is your nose, but you should ignore anyone trying to talk you into a rhinoplasty. It's a good, masculine nose. I'd be glad if I had yours.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Dec 13, 2018)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Honestly bro, I think your face is as good as it gets. You have a strong chin, you have nice coloring, although I think blue eyes are beta, however, since you have dark hair, it goes well together. I think you'd appeal to a lot of women if you were to work on your body by working out. Not that I'm saying you don't appeal to a lot of women right now, btw. I suppose the one thing users on here would nitpick is your nose, but you should ignore anyone trying to talk you into a rhinoplasty. It's a good, masculine nose. I'd be glad if I had yours.



Jeez, wasn't expecting that. Thanks a lot. My eyes are actually a deep green rather than blue, I think it's just the lighting obscuring them. Does that make any real difference? Working out is definitely on the agenda. I've never been to a gym in my life but I'm a 6'4" mesomorph so I'm fairly content with my starting frame. I'm not sure how I feel about cosmetic surgery and I've grown comfortable with my nose, so I've no interest in a rhinoplasty. Just out of curiosity, if it's already about as good as it gets, is it only the fat and the shabby hair keeping it at a 6.5? Cheers.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 13, 2018)

Alarico8 said:


> Jeez, wasn't expecting that. Thanks a lot. My eyes are actually a deep green rather than blue, I think it's just the lighting obscuring them. Does that make any real difference? Working out is definitely on the agenda. I've never been to a gym in my life but I'm a 6'4" mesomorph so I'm fairly content with my starting frame. I'm not sure how I feel about cosmetic surgery and I've grown comfortable with my nose, so I've no interest in a rhinoplasty. Just out of curiosity, if it's already about as good as it gets, is it only the fat and the shabby hair keeping it at a 6.5? Cheers.



You are welcome, friend. Your eyes are green? That's so much better, I'm actually jelly. Green eyes are the best color for males, you lucked out. I am glad you've grown comfortable with your nose. I never could, I broke it. But I don't want cosmetic surgery though. You know what, forget my initial rating. I am stricter than other users on here and they are rarely satisfied with my rating. Since people on here take other features into account that I don't (height, body), I will do the same this time. So forget about my initial rating, you can get to PSL 8 easily with that height of yours and a good body. My advice is to hit the gym and forget about this site. You will be to find a wife (I'd say you'll slay like crazy, but I'm against hook ups because of religious reasons. You get the point.) The longer you stay here, the more autistic you will get, SRSLY. Good luck, buddy.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Dec 13, 2018)

Fuck, thanks man. Surely you're exaggerating it a bit there? I don't actually know what I'd look like if I were lean. I've been chubby for basically my entire life, and now at 18 I'm starting to cut down for the first time. To imagine I could have wasted the majority of my teenage years as a 25-30% body fat potential PSL 8 seems a little haunting. In any case man, thank you so much. Hearing I have genuine potential is incredible news. Just wondering, how are you able to judge that simply from a profile? I commonly hear that the profile reveals most of the strengths and flaws of a face, but I don't really understand the indicators.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 13, 2018)

Alarico8 said:


> Fuck, thanks man. Surely you're exaggerating it a bit there? I don't actually know what I'd look like if I were lean. I've been chubby for basically my entire life, and now at 18 I'm starting to cut down for the first time. To imagine I could have wasted the majority of my teenage years as a 25-30% body fat potential PSL 8 seems a little haunting. In any case man, thank you so much. Hearing I have genuine potential is incredible news. Just wondering, how are you able to judge that simply from a profile? I commonly hear that the profile reveals most of the strengths and flaws of a face, but I don't really understand the indicators.



Hey, no need to thank me. Thank your parents, and God for giving you proper genetic recombination (unless you are an atheist, then thank Nasir al-Din Tusi, an Iranian Islamic philosopher who came up with the evolution concept long before Darwin did). I don't think I am exaggerating, you look a lot like Sean O'Pry (check spoiler for a profile view of his face) and people on PSL (PUAhate, Sluthate and Lookism; all forums dedicated to looks) cum when thinking about him. They consider him to be a 9 or even 10 at times (not possible, as nobody is a perfect 10, highest rating is 9, the additional 1 is personal preference). If my PSL 8 (based on their rating system this time) is slightly exaggerated then everyone was wrong about Sean (not the case, according to PSL). Note the similarities between Sean and you. As for how I am able to judge all that from your profile, it's all in there. A chin that is not receded and well-aligned (a big plus), and I can tell that you have very little eyelid exposure and is a bit more feminine looking (compared to Sean), but young women prefer a mix of feminine and masculine features. So it works in your favor. Combine this with your height and good body and any rating lower than an 8 is a cope. PM me a front view picture, I want to see what you look like from the front. There are cases where the profile view is great, but the front view not so. Or when the front is alright but the profile view is horrendous (hook nose + recessed chin). Once again, I suggest you to leave and forget about this place before you soak in crap that does not reflect reality. 



Spoiler


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Dec 13, 2018)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Hey, no need to thank me. Thank your parents, and God for giving you proper genetic recombination (unless you are an atheist, then thank Nasir al-Din Tusi, an Iranian Islamic philosopher who came up with the evolution concept long before Darwin did). I don't think I am exaggerating, you look a lot like Sean O'Pry (check spoiler for a profile view of his face) and people on PSL (PUAhate, Sluthate and Lookism; all forums dedicated to looks) cum when thinking about him. They consider him to be a 9 or even 10 at times (not possible, as nobody is a perfect 10, highest rating is 9, the additional 1 is personal preference). If my PSL 8 (based on their rating system this time) is slightly exaggerated then everyone was wrong about Sean (not the case, according to PSL). Note the similarities between Sean and you. As for how I am able to judge all that from your profile, it's all in there. A chin that is not receded and well-aligned (a big plus), and I can tell that you have very little eyelid exposure and is a bit more feminine looking (compared to Sean), but young women prefer a mix of feminine and masculine features. So it works in your favor. Combine this with your height and good body and any rating lower than an 8 is a cope. PM me a front view picture, I want to see what you look like from the front. There are cases where the profile view is great, but the front view not so. Or when the front is alright but the profile view is horrendous (hook nose + recessed chin). Once again, I suggest you to leave and forget about this place before you soak in crap that does not reflect reality.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Sure man, more than happy to. Can you start the conversation though? For some reason it's giving me this when I try:




Spoiler


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 13, 2018)

Alarico8 said:


> Sure man, more than happy to. Can you start the conversation though? For some reason it's giving me this when I try:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I believe you have too few posts or your account is too new. I will send you a PM right now.


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Dec 13, 2018)

I will be posting my eye area soon


----------



## VST (Dec 13, 2018)

Psychonaut said:


> I will be posting my eye area soon


Absolute mad man.
I cannot believe this.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 13, 2018)

VST said:


> Absolute mad man.
> I cannot believe this.



Cumcel tbh ngl



Psychonaut said:


> I will be posting my eye area soon



I have seen at least one of your eyes. It looked pretty good.


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Dec 13, 2018)

VST said:


> Absolute mad man.
> I cannot believe this.


I detect large sarcasm


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Dec 13, 2018)

Psychonaut said:


> I will be posting my eye area soon


absolutely excited to see


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Dec 13, 2018)

Okay this isn't the picture I wanted to post, this one is weird but whatever

eye area sorta kinda






I look tired I need a nap or something


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Dec 14, 2018)

Okay and here's a second picture


----------



## androidcel (Dec 14, 2018)

Psychonaut said:


> Okay this isn't the picture I wanted to post, this one is weird but whatever
> 
> eye area sorta kinda
> 
> ...





Psychonaut said:


> Okay and here's a second picture
> 
> View attachment 8155


average or bit below average imo


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Dec 14, 2018)

Psychonaut said:


> Okay and here's a second picture
> 
> View attachment 8155


bit above average cuz of width imo, browridge isn't that good though


----------



## usyk (Dec 15, 2018)

1

2

3

4

What's next for me folks?


----------



## androidcel (Dec 15, 2018)

usyk said:


> 1
> 
> 2
> 
> ...


Need better pics for rating.


----------



## CrazyPassion01 (Dec 15, 2018)

m22, rate me


----------



## androidcel (Dec 16, 2018)

CrazyPassion01 said:


> m22, rate me
> 
> View attachment 8373
> 
> ...


4psl. You give strong gay vibes


----------



## Soontm (Dec 18, 2018)

Psychonaut said:


> Okay and here's a second picture
> 
> View attachment 8155



Feels like rami malek watching me


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Dec 19, 2018)

pics, some cherry, some candid


----------



## Arceus300 (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## mido the slayer (Dec 19, 2018)

thats not me but rate this guy


----------



## Tail (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 22, 2018)

Gimme a PSL rating, thank you very much


----------



## VST (Dec 23, 2018)

StudyHacks said:


> Gimme a PSL rating, thank you very much


Need a profile shot cause your chin is looking a bit weak cuh.


----------



## StudyHacks (Dec 23, 2018)

VST said:


> Need a profile shot cause your chin is looking a bit weak cuh.


It is, in fact. :/


----------



## BendLowReachHigh (Dec 23, 2018)

Oldcell here. How can I fix my horse face? My profile is beyond fucked and any tips on getting fixed appreciated (I have the money)


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Dec 23, 2018)

BendLowReachHigh said:


> Oldcell here. How can I fix my horse face? My profile is beyond fucked and any tips on getting fixed appreciated (I have the money)


@HorseFace


----------



## HorseFace (Dec 23, 2018)

BendLowReachHigh said:


> Oldcell here. How can I fix my horse face? My profile is beyond fucked and any tips on getting fixed appreciated (I have the money)



There is most probably nothing you can do about the lenght of your face. If you go to the great work forum, you could read into some facepulling that might help you, altough this is very risky and may do more harm than good. Im considering trying but im just doing as much research as possible to go about it the right way now.

If you want to go into surgery, you could do thing to compensate for the flatness and narrowness of your face.
Orbital rim implants + a lefort 2 will help tackle the flatness and recession especially around your eye area. But i think you should consult a surgeon rather than someone here, as a trained surgeon would know more about what procedures would be best suited for you.

As for with the width, fillers could help, but this may look fake so i wouldnt reccomend it. implants for jaw and zygos could also be an option for adding width.

If you didn't know, you should fix your forward head posture at once. Furthermore you should practive correct oral posture (tounge in the roof of your mouth teeth together) as this might in the long term cause some upswing of your face in the long term. And might also help to add some width after a couple of years.

Unrelated i'd reccomend a longer haircut that helps add some width to your long face, not trimmed at ear height.


----------



## Deleted member 443 (Dec 23, 2018)

HorseFace said:


> There is most probably nothing you can do about the lenght of your face. If you go to the great work forum, you could read into some facepulling that might help you, altough this is very risky and may do more harm than good. Im considering trying but im just doing as much research as possible to go about it the right way now.
> 
> If you want to go into surgery, you could do thing to compensate for the flatness and narrowness of your face.
> Orbital rim implants + a lefort 2 will help tackle the flatness and recession especially around your eye area. But i think you should consult a surgeon rather than someone here, as a trained surgeon would know more about what procedures would be best suited for you.
> ...


----------



## HorseFace (Dec 23, 2018)

notafed said:


>



No nigga i excpect him to read all that shit, as it might help him


----------



## BendLowReachHigh (Dec 23, 2018)

HorseFace said:


> There is most probably nothing you can do about the lenght of your face. If you go to the great work forum, you could read into some facepulling that might help you, altough this is very risky and may do more harm than good. Im considering trying but im just doing as much research as possible to go about it the right way now.
> 
> If you want to go into surgery, you could do thing to compensate for the flatness and narrowness of your face.
> Orbital rim implants + a lefort 2 will help tackle the flatness and recession especially around your eye area. But i think you should consult a surgeon rather than someone here, as a trained surgeon would know more about what procedures would be best suited for you.
> ...



I am aware of face pulling but I'm more interested in MARPE. Have you heard of this?


----------



## HorseFace (Dec 23, 2018)

BendLowReachHigh said:


> I am aware of face pulling but I'm more interested in MARPE. Have you heard of this?



Yes i red about it recently actually, can't say i fully get it to. But it can help shorten the midface?


----------



## BendLowReachHigh (Dec 23, 2018)

HorseFace said:


> Yes i red about it recently actually, can't say i fully get it to. But it can help shorten the midface?



Possibly

https://the-great-work.org/community/main-forum/facial-upswing-possible-with-marpeprotraction/


----------



## HorseFace (Dec 23, 2018)

BendLowReachHigh said:


> Possibly
> 
> https://the-great-work.org/community/main-forum/facial-upswing-possible-with-marpeprotraction/



Amazing if its achivable. Did your mallaclusion come from posture, mouth breathing or both tho?


----------



## BendLowReachHigh (Dec 24, 2018)

HorseFace said:


> Amazing if its achivable. Did your mallaclusion come from posture, mouth breathing or both tho?



Posture for sure


----------



## HorseFace (Dec 24, 2018)

BendLowReachHigh said:


> Posture for sure



Same here.


----------



## xxxtentac10n (Dec 27, 2018)

yo guys I'm back, I improved a lot from the last time I posted here i'd say


----------



## FaceandHFD (Dec 27, 2018)

shitskincurry said:


> pics, some cherry, some candid



mogs ahaan pandey


----------



## StoicSperg (Dec 30, 2018)

Not looking for a rating _necessarily _but open to rating what you can see. Fist time posting any pics under this moniker. Not showing unblocked pics.

Front and side censored below:


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 31, 2018)

StormlitAqua said:


> Not looking for a rating _necessarily _but open to rating what you can see. Fist time posting any pics under this moniker. Not showing unblocked pics.
> 
> Front and side censored below:
> 
> ...



I see a normie. You don't seem to have any facial deformities. 4.5/10 at the very least.


----------



## StoicSperg (Dec 31, 2018)

TRUE_CEL said:


> I see a normie. You don't seem to have any facial deformities. 4.5/10 at the very least.



23 and virgin. Never had a gf and been rejected before 10-15 times. I rate myself a 4. The profile hides my horribly jaw with a good chin. I’m a few pounds heavier and blaoted then normal due to the holidays and I am way overdue for a haircut.

None of these pictures show my worst flaw, my close set NCT, rounded eyes.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 31, 2018)

StormlitAqua said:


> 23 and virgin. Never had a gf and been rejected before 10-15 times. I rate myself a 4. The profile hides my horribly jaw with a good chin. I’m a few pounds heavier and blaoted then normal due to the holidays and I am way overdue for a haircut.
> 
> None of these pictures show my worst flaw, my close set NCT, rounded eyes.


If you can get up to 4.5 then you're a normie. At the moment you're a failed normie.


----------



## StoicSperg (Dec 31, 2018)

TRUE_CEL said:


> If you can get up to 4.5 then you're a normie. At the moment you're a failed normie.


teach me how to not be failed then o wise sensei


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 31, 2018)

StormlitAqua said:


> teach me how to not be failed then o wise sensei


Do you have an uncensored photo?


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Dec 31, 2018)

Why was this unpinned??


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 31, 2018)

I


RedPilledStemcel said:


> Why was this unpinned??


 Wondered the same.


----------



## AntiSocial-Fakecel (Dec 31, 2018)

@RedPilledStemcel @TRUE_CEL 
I believe it is because people would rather just make their own personal thread than use this one.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 31, 2018)

AntiSocial-Fakecel said:


> @RedPilledStemcel @TRUE_CEL
> I believe it is because people would rather just make their own personal thread than use this one.


That makes sense tbh.


----------



## StoicSperg (Jan 1, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Do you have an uncensored photo?


Sorry, not gonna happen. I mean that with respect.


----------



## superighteous (Jan 2, 2019)

Why isn’t this thread stickied anymore?


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Jan 2, 2019)

StormlitAqua said:


> Not looking for a rating _necessarily _but open to rating what you can see. Fist time posting any pics under this moniker. Not showing unblocked pics.
> 
> Front and side censored below:
> 
> ...


Lose 25 lbs more.


----------



## StoicSperg (Jan 2, 2019)

battlefieldincel said:


> Lose 25 lbs more.


refer to my looksmaxing thread... that is the goal. I have stumbled a bit during the holidays but am back on track now. Thanks.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Jan 2, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> I see a normie. You don't seem to have any facial deformities. 4.5/10 at the very least.


No way to tell without seeing the face lol.


----------



## StoicSperg (Jan 2, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> No way to tell without seeing the face lol.


I tend to think most of the high ratings I will get will come from the incelosphere's/lookism's white worship tendencies. I cannot post my full face for privacy reasons, and I wasn't really looking for a rating, though I'm not opposed to it. I just wanted to post it here so people can attach a face to a name.


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 2, 2019)

@11gaijin Why unstickied?


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jan 2, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> @11gaijin Why unstickied?



because people prefer to make their own threads


----------



## FatmanO (Jan 2, 2019)

dotacel said:


> because people prefer to make their own threads


makes sense tbh


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 2, 2019)

StormlitAqua said:


> Sorry, not gonna happen. I mean that with respect.


Sure. I can tell you're normie-tier in looks, so it's not your looks holding you back. Has anyone else rated you?



RedPilledStemcel said:


> No way to tell without seeing the face lol.


He doesn't seem to have any deformities, so he's 4.5 automatically. Of course, if he has cross eyes, he'd be a 4 but he doesn't have those.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Jan 2, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Sure. I can tell you're normie-tier in looks, so it's not your looks holding you back. Has anyone else rated you?
> 
> 
> He doesn't seem to have any deformities, so he's 4.5 automatically. Of course, if he has cross eyes, he'd be a 4 but he doesn't have those.


He can have ya know, a bad face. He literally covered up his face. How can you tell...


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 2, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> He can have ya know, a bad face. He literally covered up his face. How can you tell...


His own rating is a 4/10. A PSL user does not inflate his own ratings (aside from @Nibba, kek) but they are prone to deflating his own ratings (I have seen it a lot). Keep in mind that "bone structure > eye area." And his bone structure is completely fine; seems to have zero facial deformities. Therefore he has to be at least 4.5/10.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Jan 2, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> His own rating is a 4/10. A PSL user does not inflate his own ratings (aside from @Nibba, kek) but they are prone to deflating his own ratings (I have seen it a lot). Keep in mind that "bone structure > eye area." And his bone structure is completely fine; seems to have zero facial deformities. Therefore he has to be at least 4.5/10.


People are inaccurate. They don't necessarily inflate or deflate. Naturally, people inflate. He should just pm someone he trusts for a rating. Self-ratings are always inherently biased.


----------



## StoicSperg (Jan 2, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> People are inaccurate. They don't necessarily inflate or deflate. Naturally, people inflate. He should just pm someone he trusts for a rating. Self-ratings are always inherently biased.





TRUE_CEL said:


> His own rating is a 4/10. A PSL user does not inflate his own ratings (aside from @Nibba, kek) but they are prone to deflating his own ratings (I have seen it a lot). Keep in mind that "bone structure > eye area." And his bone structure is completely fine; seems to have zero facial deformities. Therefore he has to be at least 4.5/10.


That 4/10 I gave myself is from an IRL rating from a guy who was had sex with over 100 different women, and is half redpilled half blackpilled. He said I was a 4, and he knows.


----------



## Nibba (Jan 2, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> aside from @Nibba


Kys man. I'm fucking beautiful and u know it u shitskin manlet coper.

@future chadlite shall we have another round of bullying him or what?


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 3, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Kys man. I'm fucking beautiful and u know it u shitskin manlet coper.
> 
> @future chadlite shall we have another round of bullying him or what?


It's not bullying when I'm laughing at you guys. 



StormlitAqua said:


> That 4/10 I gave myself is from an IRL rating from a guy who was had sex with over 100 different women, and is half
> 
> 
> RedPilledStemcel said:
> ...


Irl 4/10? That's pretty harsh actually.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Jan 3, 2019)

Nah some people (especially chaddy guys) are pretty harsh about ratings and attractive people have a warped view of what's average (e.g. chico would only hang out with aesthetic people before he even started modeling lol) .


----------



## Tail (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## Mainländer (Jan 3, 2019)

Could you guys (@Ritalincel ) rate my best friend?


StormlitAqua said:


> Not looking for a rating _necessarily _but open to rating what you can see. Fist time posting any pics under this moniker. Not showing unblocked pics.
> 
> Front and side censored below:
> 
> ...


I can't see the eye area you say is your worse feature but you look completely fine judging by what I can see. Strong normie territory, mogs me to oblivion. A bit complicated to rate you without seeing all of your face though.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 3, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> Nah some people (especially chaddy guys) are pretty harsh about ratings and attractive people have a warped view of what's average (e.g. chico would only hang out with aesthetic people before he even started modeling lol) .


I don't think this is necessarily true. The best looking guys I know are the least harshest when it comes to look. An actual Chad I know claims that BlackOps2cel isn't ugly. Lol.


Mainländer said:


> View attachment 10529
> 
> Could you guys (@Ritalincel ) rate my best friend?
> 
> I can't see the eye area you say is your worse feature but you look completely fine judging by what I can see. Strong normie territory, mogs me to oblivion. A bit complicated to rate you without seeing all of your face though.


That's not you.. I've seen your pictures before.

Edit: nvm can't read.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Jan 3, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> I don't think this is necessarily true. The best looking guys I know are the least harshest when it comes to look. An actual Chad I know claims that BlackOps2cel isn't ugly. Lol.



Nah when people think someone is ugly, they just dont tell them the truth. But in their heads they could be thinking this person is ugly. To prove a point they might call them not ugly or whatever. Trust me, my normie friends are very harsh when discussing looks about people when they arent around us. Chads are even worse because they only hangout with aesthetic people (srs look at chico's fb leaks on lookism). I've also seen normies deduct points heavily for things that are controllable and not for things that aren't (even if the things that arent matter way more).


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jan 3, 2019)

Tail said:


> View attachment 10480


wtf is that u in both pics

wentworth miller max


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 3, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> Nah when people think someone is ugly, they just dont tell them the truth. But in their heads they could be thinking this person is ugly. To prove a point they might call them not ugly or whatever.


Real Chads are just very bluepilled. Throughout their lives, everyone treated them so well. Naturally, they assume it happens to everyone. My Chad friend got cold approached by a girl... In the streets! Just fucking lol. People say he could be a next level male model. When I'm with him, I see girls eyefuck him. A green-eyed Tyrone friend of mine took a picture of him without Chad knowing it and sent it to this girl. She said "omg give him my number." Couple of days later, she asks Tyrone "did you give him my number?" And a couple of weeks later she tried calling him, JFL. Keep in mind that he was 16 in this story and she was 18.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Jan 3, 2019)

Mainländer said:


> View attachment 10529
> 
> Could you guys (@Ritalincel ) rate my best friend?
> 
> I can't see the eye area you say is your worse feature but you look completely fine judging by what I can see. Strong normie territory, mogs me to oblivion. A bit complicated to rate you without seeing all of your face though.


You can cover jsanza's/ham's/bo2cel's faces and get someone to reasonably call them normie, it's impossible to say lol


TRUE_CEL said:


> Real Chads are just very bluepilled. Throughout their lives, everyone treated them so well. Naturally, they assume it happens to everyone. My Chad friend got cold approached by a girl... In the streets! Just fucking lol. People say he could be a next level male model. When I'm with him, I see girls eyefuck him. A green-eyed Tyrone friend of mine took a picture of him without Chad knowing it and sent it to this girl. She said "omg give him my number." Couple of days later, she asks Tyrone "did you give him my number?" And a couple of weeks later she tried calling him, JFL. Keep in mind that he was 16 in this story and she was 18.


They definitely would be able to tell if someone looks worse than their friends. They might say it doesn't matter or still rate people 5ish out loud because they think it doesn't matter/they don't want to offend people.


----------



## Mainländer (Jan 3, 2019)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> You can cover jsanza's/ham's/bo2cel's faces and get someone to reasonably call them normie, it's impossible to say lol


In some cases even the amount of covering @StormlitAqua did isn't enough to hide your obvious incel-tier looks. If I took a pic like he did my fucked up skin, ears, baldness and other stuff would still be visible.


----------



## StoicSperg (Jan 4, 2019)

Mainländer said:


> In some cases even the amount of covering @StormlitAqua did isn't enough to hide your obvious incel-tier looks. If I took a pic like he did my fucked up skin, ears, baldness and other stuff would still be visible.


You do point out that yeah, all the stuff I didn't hide isn't really that bad. I'm not balding, my ears are ok, and my profile looks good because my chin is fine (its the JAW that sucks, which is not evident on the profile, only the front). I guess it holds true that people only post pics when they're confident in what they see, and I guess thats why I only posted what was OK. Hope you like what you see I guess.


----------



## logan (Jan 16, 2019)

19yo/6'3 rate me and also what can i do to ascend more


----------



## androidcel (Jan 16, 2019)

logan said:


> View attachment 13347
> 
> 19yo/6'3 rate me and also what can i do to ascend more


More pics?


----------



## mido the slayer (Jan 19, 2019)

Is it over yet? This picture is year ago


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Jan 19, 2019)

logan said:


> View attachment 13347
> 
> 19yo/6'3 rate me and also what can i do to ascend more





mido the slayer said:


> View attachment 14418
> 
> Is it over yet? This picture is year ago


Ogre.


----------



## mido the slayer (Jan 20, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Ogre.


What does that mean?


----------



## Deleted member 611 (Jan 20, 2019)

This thread should be closed now that the ratings subforum exists tbh lol


----------



## Lion (Jan 20, 2019)

Hello, everyone, Im new here, and would apreciate a rating

.


----------



## mido the slayer (Jan 21, 2019)

Lion said:


> Hello, everyone, Im new here, and would apreciate a rating
> 
> .
> View attachment 14508


You look above average to me
What would you rate me this thread is full of insecurities ?


----------



## Jaded (Jan 26, 2019)

Lion said:


> Hello, everyone, Im new here, and would apreciate a rating
> 
> .
> View attachment 14508


5/10


----------



## Jeffbrah96 (Jan 29, 2019)

Someone rate my physique. Natural. Training for 1.9 years. Leanest ive been so far but managed to gain another 6 pounds mainly muscle. Scared to post face pic tbh lol I’m too ugly


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Jan 29, 2019)

Jeffbrah96 said:


> Someone rate my physique. Natural. Training for 1.9 years. Leanest ive been so far but managed to gain another 6 pounds mainly muscle. Scared to post face pic tbh lol I’m too ugly


Shit pose post a proper one brah.


----------



## RichardSpencel (Jan 29, 2019)

logan said:


> View attachment 13347
> 
> 19yo/6'3 rate me and also what can i do to ascend more


Take a gun and put it to your temple.


Jeffbrah96 said:


> Someone rate my physique. Natural. Training for 1.9 years. Leanest ive been so far but managed to gain another 6 pounds mainly muscle. Scared to post face pic tbh lol I’m too ugly


Physique looks real good.


----------



## Jeffbrah96 (Jan 29, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> Shit pose post a proper one brah.



Wtf I thought it was good lol hmm ok


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Jan 29, 2019)

Jeffbrah96 said:


> Wtf I thought it was good lol hmm ok


For 1.9 years of lifting you looks as natty as kraft singles bro


----------



## Jeffbrah96 (Jan 29, 2019)

TurboAutist45 said:


> Shit pose post a proper one brah.



Also keep in mind I’m flat right now and haven’t eaten anything in 3 days maybe I’ll post a pic when I’m on 200 grams of carbs. Which fills me out more.


TurboAutist45 said:


> For 1.9 years of lifting you looks as natty as kraft singles bro



I’m new here bro. Just found out about this stuff. And I’ve missed like 2 days of working out out of the 1.9 years I’ve been training. And never and I mean never missed a meal or macro goals. And sleep 10 hours a day. I’m 155 pounds bro haha. I was 145 when I started. Well I’m 158 now but i don’t get what you mean by the last part. I’m natural lol I can’t afford steroids atm and don’t even know where to get them haha. Just started reaserching more on them. Seems like a pain in the ass but might be worth it for competing for my sport but not for looks atm. I have to find a pic of me when I was 14 I literally had abs and some muscle. What’s make you think I’m not natural? Curious tbh


RichardSpencel said:


> Take a gun and put it to your temple.
> 
> Physique looks real good.



Thanks. Will ascend to mount Olympus when I’m done researching steroids


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Jan 29, 2019)

Jeffbrah96 said:


> Also keep in mind I’m flat right now and haven’t eaten anything in 3 days maybe I’ll post a pic when I’m on 200 grams of carbs. Which fills me out more.
> 
> 
> I’m new here bro. Just found out about this stuff. And I’ve missed like 2 days of working out out of the 1.9 years I’ve been training. And never and I mean never missed a meal or macro goals. And sleep 10 hours a day. I’m 155 pounds bro haha. I was 145 when I started. Well I’m 158 now but i don’t get what you mean by the last part. I’m natural lol I can’t afford steroids atm and don’t even know where to get them haha. Just started reaserching more on them. Seems like a pain in the ass but might be worth it for competing for my sport but not for looks atm. I have to find a pic of me when I was 14 I literally had abs and some muscle. What’s make you think I’m not natural? Curious tbh
> ...


what's ur bodyfat to look like that at 155 lol? and how tall are u


----------



## Deleted member 701 (Jan 29, 2019)

Jeffbrah96 said:


> Also keep in mind I’m flat right now and haven’t eaten anything in 3 days maybe I’ll post a pic when I’m on 200 grams of carbs. Which fills me out more.
> 
> 
> I’m new here bro. Just found out about this stuff. And I’ve missed like 2 days of working out out of the 1.9 years I’ve been training. And never and I mean never missed a meal or macro goals. And sleep 10 hours a day. I’m 155 pounds bro haha. I was 145 when I started. Well I’m 158 now but i don’t get what you mean by the last part. I’m natural lol I can’t afford steroids atm and don’t even know where to get them haha. Just started reaserching more on them. Seems like a pain in the ass but might be worth it for competing for my sport but not for looks atm. I have to find a pic of me when I was 14 I literally had abs and some muscle. What’s make you think I’m not natural? Curious tbh
> ...


I mean you dont look natty at, i dont care if ur natty or not ngl. Regardless it an impressive physique. But to look likethat at 155 is a red flag mate


----------



## Jeffbrah96 (Jan 29, 2019)

dotacel said:


> what's ur bodyfat to look like that at 155 lol? and how tall are u



Apparently by some juice monkey in my gym he says I’m about 9-10 percent. Probably am around that. I’m 155 atm fasting for 3 days I’m probably 158 I’ll be 160 in 2 months for sure. And I’m 5ft 9 so that’s probably why. I’m not tall.


TurboAutist45 said:


> I mean you dont look natty at, i dont care if ur natty or not ngl. Regardless it an impressive physique. But to like like that at 155 is a red flag mate



WOW. R u kidding me. You guys must have low standards or don’t even lift or actually care about nutrition and sleep my bro is twice the size of me and he’s natty as well. And I’m 155 atm I haven’t eaten anything in 3 days wanted to try out fasting so I’m probably 158ish. Can I see a pic of your physique? So I can gauge if you actually applied the knowledge you have about what’s possible naturally.


----------



## JovanD (Feb 3, 2019)

Tail said:


> View attachment 10480







NGL boyo.


----------



## BLEG PERSON (Feb 16, 2019)

rate this pic


----------



## androidcel (Feb 16, 2019)

BLEG PERSON said:


> View attachment 21159
> rate this pic


average, chin is recessed but still mogs mine


----------



## VST (Feb 16, 2019)

BLEG PERSON said:


> View attachment 21159
> rate this pic


Good forward growth tbh


----------



## HailToTheKing (Feb 16, 2019)

androidcel said:


> average, chin is recessed but still mogs mine


just lol at you calling everything average, that clearly isn't average, if anything it's above average JFL


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 16, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> just lol at you calling everything average, that clearly isn't average, if anything it's above average JFL


No that's actually average.


----------



## androidcel (Feb 16, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> just lol at you calling everything average, that clearly isn't average, if anything it's above average JFL


It seems average to me, there is nothing that makes his 3/4 stand out.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 16, 2019)

androidcel said:


> It seems average to me, there is nothing that makes his 3/4 stand out.


He'd be above average if he had better eyebrows.


----------



## androidcel (Feb 16, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> He'd be above average if he had better eyebrows.


At least they are cheaper fix than my flaws jfl


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 16, 2019)

androidcel said:


> At least they are cheaper fix than my flaws jfl


High IQ bro. Fuck my nose.


----------



## BLEG PERSON (Feb 16, 2019)

androidcel said:


> It seems average to me, there is nothing that makes his 3/4 stand out.


It's not a true 3/4. My ogee curve isn't showing


TRUE_CEL said:


> He'd be above average if he had better eyebrows.


This is lifefuel to me lol


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Feb 16, 2019)

BLEG PERSON said:


> his is lifefuel to me lol


Tbh just get them thicker, there's guides on here. Easy stuff man.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Feb 17, 2019)

How am I holding up chaps? Need a haircut soon; any suggestions? Just looking straight forward trying not to fraud. Still 6'4", still 18% body fat.



Spoiler


----------



## HailToTheKing (Feb 17, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> How am I holding up chaps? Need a haircut soon; any suggestions? Just looking straight forward trying not to fraud. Still 6'4", still 18% body fat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


shave that shit, get a haircut, lose the bloat


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Feb 17, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> shave that shit, get a haircut, lose the bloat



Rather than growing it out? Everyone else tells me to stubblemax.


----------



## dogtown (Feb 17, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> How am I holding up chaps? Need a haircut soon; any suggestions? Just looking straight forward trying not to fraud. Still 6'4", still 18% body fat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty boy slayer, reminds of Chico


----------



## HailToTheKing (Feb 17, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Rather than growing it out? Everyone else tells me to stubblemax.


dont fall for that shit, dont have a mm of stuble on your face, and for god's sake lose the facial fat it's going to help a lot


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Feb 17, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Pretty boy slayer, reminds of Chico
> 
> View attachment 21502



Fuuuuuu thanks boyo. I'm actually considering that exact haircut.


----------



## dogtown (Feb 17, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Fuuuuuu thanks boyo. I'm actually considering that exact haircut.



Get it, you look similar imo


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Feb 17, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> dont fall for that shit, dont have a mm of stuble on your face, and for god's sake lose the facial fat it's going to help a lot



Yeah, I'm cutting the fuck down as fast as I can. I was planning on growing the stubble out for another week or so. That's about three-days growth.


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Feb 17, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Pretty boy slayer, reminds of Chico
> 
> View attachment 21502


holy fucking shit there are literally no flaws on his face


----------



## dogtown (Feb 17, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> holy fucking shit there are literally no flaws on his face



He’s perfect


----------



## HailToTheKing (Feb 17, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Yeah, I'm cutting the fuck down as fast as I can. I was planning on growing the stubble out for another week or so. That's about three-days growth.


even 1 mm of stuble will halt your chances of slaying jb's, also do you have a social group?


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Feb 17, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> How am I holding up chaps? Need a haircut soon; any suggestions? Just looking straight forward trying not to fraud. Still 6'4", still 18% body fat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looking good no homo
Don't get a haircut, long hair is wavy
Also, ur jaw will improve even further if you go down to 11-12% bf


----------



## dogtown (Feb 17, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> Looking good no homo
> Don't get a haircut, long hair is wavy
> Also, ur jaw will improve even further if you go down to 11-12% bf



He should get that Chico haircut


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Feb 17, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> even 1 mm of stuble will halt your chances of slaying jb's, also do you have a social group?



Basically every girl I've ever spoken to around my own age says they prefer some facial hair, so are you sure? But yeah, I do. I have a gf though and no interest in slaying, just doing it for the aesthetics and practical benefits tbh.



GenericChad1444 said:


> Looking good no homo
> Don't get a haircut, long hair is wavy
> Also, ur jaw will improve even further if you go down to 11-12% bf



Cheers man. Hoping the cut will get me to Nibba-tier.


----------



## HailToTheKing (Feb 17, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> I have a gf though


then do as you please


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Feb 17, 2019)

dogtown said:


> He should get that Chico haircut



Yh he can cos he has a pretty boy look but I feel long hair would compliment his features better


----------



## HailToTheKing (Feb 17, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> Yh he can cos he has a pretty boy look but I feel long hair would compliment his features better


he can do whatever he wants at this point, once he loses facial fat, he has reached his looksmaxing potential at that point


----------



## dogtown (Feb 17, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> Yh he can cos he has a pretty boy look but I feel long hair would compliment his features better



JFL I might get that haircut. I’d probably look like shit though


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Feb 17, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> he can do whatever he wants at this point, once he loses facial fat, he has reached his looksmaxing potential at that point



true


dogtown said:


> JFL I might get that haircut. I’d probably look like shit though



It's a good haircut but your face looks more angular and larger than chico's from what I've seen. Long hair suits you.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Feb 17, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> he can do whatever he wants at this point, once he loses facial fat, he has reached his looksmaxing potential at that point



Well there's also gymcelling. That might not increase PSL but it definitely increases SMV. I have a decent frame but nothing on it atm.



dogtown said:


> JFL I might get that haircut. I’d probably look like shit though



It's a really nice haircut tbh.


----------



## HailToTheKing (Feb 17, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Well there's also gymcelling. That might not increase PSL but it definitely increases SMV. I have a decent frame but nothing on it atm.


its not going to increase it as much as you think, once you're low bf your entire body will be defined, girls think someone skinny like edward norton in the fight club movie where he had abs, that he worked out, youre looksmaxed around 6.875 psl atm


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Feb 17, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> its not going to increase it as much as you think, once you're low bf your entire body will be defined, girls think someone skinny like edward norton in the fight club movie where he had abs, that he worked out, youre looksmaxed around 6.875 psl atm



You reckon I'm 6.875 atm? I assume that's using 5 as average?

Body always helps tbf. It's not going to be a colossal increase, sure, but you can't tell me it won't have much of an impact. Look at the difference it made for Nibba.


----------



## HailToTheKing (Feb 17, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> You reckon I'm 6.875 atm? I assume that's using 5 as average?
> 
> Body always helps tbf. It's not going to be a colossal increase, sure, but you can't tell me it won't have much of an impact. Look at the difference it made for Nibba.


Psl is retarded nvm 8.5 normie rating, as for nibba he lost a lot of facial definition through bulking, he has to cut hard to regain his face leanness


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Feb 17, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> Psl is retarded nvm 8.5 normie rating, as for nibba he lost a lot of facial definition through bulking, he has to cut hard to regain his face leanness



True enough, I'd never want to sacrifice a lean face for size. A bideltoid like his or like @ZyzzReincarnate is a big boost still.


----------



## HailToTheKing (Feb 17, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> True enough, I'd never want to sacrifice a lean face for size. A bideltoid like his or like @ZyzzReincarnate is a big boost still.


i have exact same frame as @goff2 maybe slightly bigger


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Feb 17, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> i have exact same frame as @goff2 maybe slightly bigger
> View attachment 21511



Yeah you're a fucking ogre ngl especially given your age.


----------



## HailToTheKing (Feb 17, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Yeah you're a fucking ogre ngl especially given your age.


 taken 10 seconds ago


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Feb 17, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> View attachment 21512
> taken 10 seconds ago



Big ol' behemoth chin


----------



## HailToTheKing (Feb 17, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Big ol' behemoth chin


thinking about doing sliding genio in the future


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Feb 17, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> thinking about doing sliding genio in the future



Up to you man, it can't hurt.


----------



## goff2 (Feb 17, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> i have exact same frame as @goff2 maybe slightly bigger
> View attachment 21511


I’m 185 lbs/82-84 kilos, i’m a bit skinny


----------



## HailToTheKing (Feb 17, 2019)

goff2 said:


> I’m 185 lbs/82-84 kilos, i’m a bit skinny


similar-ish stats ngl
i have a 23 inch bideltoid idk bout you


----------



## goff2 (Feb 17, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> similar-ish stats ngl
> i have a 23 inch bideltoid idk bout you


I have too a 23 bideltoid


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Feb 17, 2019)

goff2 said:


> I have too a 23 bideltoid



How tall are you?


----------



## goff2 (Feb 17, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> How tall are you?


6’4


----------



## HailToTheKing (Feb 17, 2019)

goff2 said:


> 6’4


yeah i'm 6'3.5 6'4 on a good day, 83-85kg and we both have 23 inch bidelt


----------



## goff2 (Feb 17, 2019)

HailToTheKing said:


> yeah i'm 6'3.5 6'4 on a good day, 83-85kg and we both have 23 inch bidelt


Give me five bro. Lucky you dont have my shitty nose


----------



## HailToTheKing (Feb 18, 2019)

goff2 said:


> Give me five bro. Lucky you dont have my shitty nose


I have a shittier one


----------



## deciduoustree (Feb 21, 2019)

How's the face looking, boys?

I'm at about 16% bf now, going to cut way down after wrestling season ends.


----------



## dogtown (Feb 21, 2019)

deciduoustree said:


> How's the face looking, boys?
> 
> I'm at about 16% bf now, going to cut way down after wrestling season ends.
> View attachment 22633



Average looking


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Feb 22, 2019)

deciduoustree said:


> How's the face looking, boys?
> 
> I'm at about 16% bf now, going to cut way down after wrestling season ends.
> View attachment 22633



Can you upload a better picture? Looks like you've got pretty good eyes and lips, flaws being the philtrum, nose, eyebrows and colouring.


----------



## SHARK (Feb 22, 2019)

deciduoustree said:


> How's the face looking, boys?
> 
> I'm at about 16% bf now, going to cut way down after wrestling season ends.
> View attachment 22633


Dye your hair and eyebrows dark. If you can get a tan somehow do it. Ginger coloring looks awful, even on psl god Jordan Barrett. 






I think you’ll look good at low bf.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Feb 22, 2019)

SHARK said:


> Dye your hair and eyebrows dark. If you can get a tan somehow do it. Ginger coloring looks awful, even on psl god Jordan Barrett.
> 
> View attachment 23057
> 
> ...



Jfc you murdered Barrett wtaf


----------



## xz90 (Mar 4, 2019)

can someone rate my pictures in pm me


----------



## dogtown (Mar 5, 2019)

Genetics are everything 


Spoiler








FATHER 




SON


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 5, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Genetics are everything
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



My father looks like Robin Williams 
It's over


----------



## dogtown (Mar 5, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> My father looks like Robin Williams
> It's over



Ogre for u


----------



## Sizzurp (Mar 5, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Genetics are everything
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



lol you are such a prick


----------



## dogtown (Mar 5, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


> lol you are such a prick



I am


----------



## Sizzurp (Mar 5, 2019)

dogtown said:


> I am



In a good way, i see you mastered that pose well young padawan


----------



## dogtown (Mar 5, 2019)

Sizzurp said:


> In a good way, i see you mastered that pose well young padawan


----------



## badromance (Mar 5, 2019)

xz90 said:


> can someone rate my pictures in pm me


pm me


----------



## androidcel (Mar 7, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Genetics are everything
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


holy fuck your father is slayer srs


----------



## Deleted member 649 (Mar 13, 2019)

Rate me psl 18yo/6ft bodyfat percentage 39%


----------



## dogtown (Mar 13, 2019)

Lohitang said:


> Rate me psl 18yo/6ft bodyfat percentage 39%
> View attachment 29859



3.75 psl


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 14, 2019)

Lohitang said:


> Rate me psl 18yo/6ft bodyfat percentage 39%
> View attachment 29859


Lose weight bro, PM me if you need motivation.


----------



## Coping (Mar 14, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Lose weight bro, PM me if you need motivation.


Holy fuck OP has the smallest midface i hve seen look at how short his nose is sui fuel for @badromance ngl 
Edit: this guy I meant jfl


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 14, 2019)

Coping said:


> Holy fuck OP has the smallest midface i hve seen look at how short his nose is sui fuel for @badromance ngl


Pretty sure everything is suifuel for @badromance. Worst thing of all is that he's 6'5". Lanky body to hold up his subhuman face for everyone to see.


----------



## SeiGun (Mar 14, 2019)

Coping said:


> Holy fuck OP has the smallest midface i hve seen look at how short his nose is sui fuel for @badromance ngl
> Edit: this guy I meant jfl
> View attachment 29958



his nose is short, or just his philtrum is too long?


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 14, 2019)

SeiGun said:


> his nose is short, or just his philtrum is too long?


Both. He needs to facialhairmax.


----------



## Coping (Mar 14, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Both. He needs to facialhairmax.


Very odd combo tbh he needs to lengthen his maxilla and reduce philtrum ideally ngl


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 14, 2019)

Coping said:


> Very odd combo tbh he needs to lengthen his maxilla and reduce philtrum ideally ngl


Lip lift and run mega chin game?


----------



## dontgoLAXb4UMAXx (Mar 14, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> How am I holding up chaps? Need a haircut soon; any suggestions? Just looking straight forward trying not to fraud. Still 6'4", still 18% body fat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your bascially the better phenotype of me 6'4 damm i really need to grow some height before my plates fuse


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 14, 2019)

dontgoLAXb4UMAXx said:


> your bascially the better phenotype of me 6'4 damm i really need to grow some height before my plates fuse


Cheers bro. PM me pics. How old are you?


----------



## Coping (Mar 14, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Lip lift and run mega chin game?


Good idea tbh big lower third small midface is ideal he needs more lower third height tho


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 14, 2019)

Coping said:


> Good idea tbh big lower third small midface is ideal he needs more lower third height tho


Facial hair can help slightly with that. He needs to grow out his actual hair too, and his eyebrows could be thicker. Hairmax tbh. Looks like a great eye area ngl. Defo room for improvement.


----------



## Coping (Mar 14, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Facial hair can help slightly with that. He needs to grow out his actual hair too, and his eyebrows could be thicker. Hairmax tbh. Looks like a great eye area ngl. Defo room for improvement.


Yea for sure his brows and philtrum seem to be the biggest issues, mogs @badromance for sure ❤


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 14, 2019)

Coping said:


> Yea for sure his brows and philtrum seem to be the biggest issues, mogs @badromance for sure ❤


A sloppy chicken tikka masala mogs @badromance


----------



## badromance (Mar 14, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Pretty sure everything is suifuel for @badromance. Worst thing of all is that he's 6'5". Lanky body to hold up his subhuman face for everyone to see.


keep crying for me,you and your whore mother.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 14, 2019)

badromance said:


> keep crying for me,you and your whore mother.


----------



## badromance (Mar 14, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> View attachment 29970


you look like them
*it's over for all 3 of you.*


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 14, 2019)

badromance said:


> you look like them
> *it's over for all 3 of you.*


Jfl I look like prime Chico


----------



## badromance (Mar 14, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Jfl I look like prime Chico


*how delusional are you
you look like a perma virgin nerd soyboy
i look like prime Chico*


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 14, 2019)

badromance said:


> you look like them





badromance said:


> *how delusional are you
> you look like a perma virgin nerd soyboy
> i look like prime Chico*


The one on the left is literally prime Chico


----------



## badromance (Mar 14, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> The one on the left is literally prime Chico


didn't watch


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 14, 2019)

badromance said:


> didn't watch


Should have watched tbh, what a numpty...



badromance said:


> *you look like a perma virgin nerd soyboy*


Still mog you, big boy.


----------



## badromance (Mar 14, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Should have watched tbh, what a numpty...
> 
> 
> Still mog you, big boy.


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 14, 2019)

badromance said:


> View attachment 29975


----------



## BrettyBoy (Mar 19, 2019)

That is a good idea for people who cba to start a thread.


----------



## dogtown (Mar 20, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> That is a good idea for people who cba to start a thread.



No one uses this though


----------



## BrettyBoy (Mar 20, 2019)

dogtown said:


> No one uses this though


I just needed to hit 500 posts when I said this so was just purposely trying to get up my post count at that time but either way, I still do think it’s a good idea, regardless.


----------



## Cuyen (Mar 27, 2019)

rate my avi


----------



## dogtown (Mar 27, 2019)

Streamable - free video publishing


Check out this video on Streamable using your phone, tablet or desktop.




streamable.com





Need rhino soon


----------



## Coping (Mar 27, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Streamable - free video publishing
> 
> 
> Check out this video on Streamable using your phone, tablet or desktop.
> ...


young Leo JB slayer


----------



## dogtown (Mar 27, 2019)

Coping said:


> young Leo JB slayer



I will be after rhino boyo


----------



## FaceandHFD (Mar 30, 2019)

Coping said:


> View attachment 29958












tiny nose, long philtrum, thin ape lips, small beady eyes

*evolution theory confirmed*


----------



## manlet cUnt (Mar 30, 2019)

rating guys? do you think i can slay?



Spoiler


----------



## androidcel (Mar 30, 2019)

manlet cUnt said:


> rating guys? do you think i can slay?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


is this what peak performance looks like? I wish i would be lean as @AncapFAG tbh


----------



## SubhumanIncel (Apr 2, 2019)

I'm an oldcel baldcel, 43 y/o 1,77 cm and 75 kg. This is an evolution from 8 years ago to now

Latest pic has a month, and imho i looked the best when i was 92 kg although overweight it seemed i could cover my lack of undereye support with the facial fat (i have malar hypoplasia).

My flaws: bald, i look pale as fuck, depressed which can make me look a bit creepy, need to put on some muscle and i definitely need malar implants. I rate myself around a 5 with maybe potential to be a 6 even being old.

Anyway i want to looksmax and i need you guys opinions and rating.

thanks in advance


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 10, 2019)

SubhumanIncel said:


> I'm an oldcel baldcel, 43 y/o 1,77 cm and 75 kg. This is an evolution from 8 years ago to now
> 
> Latest pic has a month, and imho i looked the best when i was 92 kg although overweight it seemed i could cover my lack of undereye support with the facial fat (i have malar hypoplasia).
> 
> ...


No once checks this thread mein mein.
Make a thread ngl


----------



## BlackpilledTruecel (Jun 9, 2019)

SubhumanIncel said:


> I'm an oldcel baldcel, 43 y/o 1,77 cm and 75 kg. This is an evolution from 8 years ago to now
> 
> Latest pic has a month, and imho i looked the best when i was 92 kg although overweight it seemed i could cover my lack of undereye support with the facial fat (i have malar hypoplasia).
> 
> ...


Lol I remember you from incels reddit years back, why aren't you in Asia yet


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jun 9, 2019)

badromance said:


> keep crying for me,you and your whore mother.







XD


----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Jun 9, 2019)

BrettyBoy said:


> View attachment 65007
> 
> XD







XD


----------



## AestheticPrince (Jun 9, 2019)

Rate me, I'm new to this site!


----------



## SA7 (Jun 9, 2019)

AestheticPrince said:


> Rate me, I'm new to this site!


You are indian Lachowski?


----------



## BrettyBoy (Jun 9, 2019)

chesscel said:


> View attachment 65012
> 
> XD







XD


----------



## Deleted member 649 (Mar 26, 2020)

dogtown said:


> 3.75 psl


Too high ,in reality it's 2.5/8


----------



## Deleted member 1707 (Aug 28, 2020)

Revive


----------



## Deleted member 6939 (Mar 13, 2021)

Rate me


----------



## Hozay (Mar 13, 2021)

Hozay said:


> so thats how u look like teny


@goat2x


----------



## goat2x (Mar 13, 2021)

Hozay said:


> @goat2x


wtf
mirin investigation skills


----------



## goat2x (Mar 13, 2021)

Hozay said:


> @goat2x


like i thought

he is anigger.


----------



## goat2x (Mar 13, 2021)

YalaDAMNchili said:


> Had my normie friend take this for me, thoughts?


i think its over sir


----------



## goat2x (Mar 13, 2021)

@Hozay they were all so ugly like 90% of them

the new zoomer cuck .me generation is like 5psl on averge


----------



## Hozay (Mar 13, 2021)

goat2x said:


> @Hozay they were all so ugly like 90% of them
> 
> the new zoomer cuck .me generation is like 5psl on averge


jfl ikr. crazy.


----------



## Tony (Mar 13, 2021)

Hozay said:


> so thats how u look like teny


pics from 17 when i was bloated and skinny


----------



## goat2x (Mar 13, 2021)

Tony said:


> pics from 17 when i was bloated and skinny


*TALES FROM THE SEWERS OF PLOVDIV*


----------



## Tony (Mar 13, 2021)

goat2x said:


> *TALES FROM THE SEWERS OF PLOVDIV*


xD @TsarTsar444 has my instagram he can confirm i look much better now


----------



## goat2x (Mar 13, 2021)

Tony said:


> xD @TsarTsar444 has my instagram he can confirm i look much better now


i believe you

2 years rotting here without improving nothing is even too much for your robot bulgarian head, its scientifically impossible only one cuck been able to do that
@Ritalincel


----------



## Hozay (Mar 13, 2021)

Tony said:


> pics from 17 when i was bloated and skinny


what are your lift stats? im just gymmaxxing this year bro.


----------



## goat2x (Mar 13, 2021)

@Tony jfl if you think i believe your larp abt you having an instagram

Bulgaria doesnt even have electricity let alone internet


----------



## Tony (Mar 13, 2021)

Hozay said:


> what are your lift stats? im just gymmaxxing this year bro.


5 months ago 87.5kg incline bench , 105 kg sqwat, since then im calisthenicsmaxxing xD rn 6 pull ups with 7 kg attached to me @ 191 cm height + 75 kg bodyweight


----------



## Hozay (Mar 13, 2021)

Tony said:


> 5 months ago 87.5kg incline bench , 105 kg sqwat, since then im calisthenicsmaxxing xD rn 6 pull ups with 7 kg attached to me @ 191 cm height + 75 kg bodyweight


i kneel tony-sama


----------



## Tony (Mar 13, 2021)

Hozay said:


> i kneel tony-sama
> View attachment 1039283


im kind of sad that faggot bumped this thread ngl


----------



## Hozay (Mar 13, 2021)

Tony said:


> im kind of sad that faggot bumped this thread ngl


how long did it take u to achieve those stats


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## Tony (Mar 13, 2021)

Hozay said:


> how long did it take u to achieve those stats


 like 2 yrs,


----------



## Hozay (Mar 13, 2021)

Tony said:


> like 2 yrs,


send pics of current body, will not expose teny


----------



## Tony (Mar 13, 2021)

Hozay said:


> send pics of current body, will not expose teny


later brocel


----------



## Hozay (Mar 13, 2021)

Tony said:


> later brocel


why do u do incline bech and not flat?


----------



## Tony (Mar 13, 2021)

Hozay said:


> why do u do incline bech and not flat?


cuz its superior, more range of motion and upper chest development


----------



## TsarTsar444 (Mar 13, 2021)

goat2x said:


> *TALES FROM THE SEWERS OF PLOVDIV*


He is a mogger now


----------



## xefo (Mar 13, 2021)

Tony said:


> 5 months ago 87.5kg incline bench , 105 kg sqwat, since then im calisthenicsmaxxing xD rn 6 pull ups with 7 kg attached to me @ 191 cm height + 75 kg bodyweight


mogger


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Mar 13, 2021)

Tony said:


> 18 y old, 183 cm, been lifting since january
> whats my looks on the scale 1/10
> @Weed


----------



## Tony (Mar 13, 2021)

loox said:


> *ldar tier pullups *


those r perfect form controlled, most ppl dont do them strict


----------



## Deleted member 11167 (May 1, 2021)

Is this a dead thread?


----------

